# Knitting Tea Party 10 January '14



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 10 January 14

Heidi just left with bentley to go for his six months checkup. He will be seven months old Monday  can you believe it? He has not been feel well  first an ear infection and then it morphed into a cold. Even so he has remained cheerful and happy.

39° right now  I can hear the drips every time I go outside. I have not tried to run my heat yet  will give it a chance to thaw out yet tomorrow. I am very comfortable and that is all that matters.

With all the cold weather we have been having I think soup would have been du jour of many households. I especially like this one. If you go to the site address at the end you can see they have served it in have a squash. I would think with only 3gs total fat it could be considered diet friendly.

Amazon Bean Soup With Winter Squash and Greens Recipe

Servings
Contains Dairy

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 223, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 310mg, Dietary Fiber: 10g, Total Fat: 3g, Carbs: 43g, Cholesterol: 8mg, Protein: 11g 
Carb Choices: 2

Ingredients

1 tablespoon butter 
4 clove(s) garlic, minced 
2 medium carrot(s), chopped 
1 medium onion(s), chopped 
6 cup(s) broth, chicken, less sodium 
3 pounds squash, butternut, peeled and diced 
1 medium tomato(es), plum, chopped 
1/4 teaspoon pepper, red, crushed 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/8 teaspoon pepper, black ground 
30 ounce(s) beans, pinto, or 2 15-ounce cans, rinsed 
10 ounce(s) spinach, stemmed and coarsely chopped 
1 lime(s), cut into wedges

Preparation

Melt butter in a Dutch oven over medium-high heat. Add garlic, carrots and onion and cook, stirring occasionally, until the vegetables are tender and lightly browned, 5 to 7 minutes.

Add broth and scrape up any browned bits with a wooden spoon. Add squash, tomato, crushed red pepper, salt and pepper and bring to a boil. Reduce heat to a simmer and cook until the squash is very soft and almost breaking apart, about 20 minutes.

Transfer 3 cups of the soup to a blender and puree until smooth. (Use caution when pureeing hot liquids.)

Return the pureed soup to the pot. Stir in beans and spinach and cook over medium heat until the beans are heated through and the spinach is wilted, about 5 minutes. Serve with lime wedges.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/amazon-bean-soup-with-winter-squash--greens.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthHealthyAging_20140103

I have two bird feeders out  one with thistle seed and one with wild bird seed  also I have a suit cage with a new suet square in it. The birds have not eaten any of the wild bird seed. I dont know if they cant get it out of the feeded or that they just dont like it. I will talk to gary tonight and see what he thinks. I dont mind buying the thistle seed but the wild bird seed is tons cheaper so I wish they would feast on it also. They do seem to appreciate the suet and that is good.

Several of the recipes that were given this past week were one pan meals which I think are the best thing since sliced bread. So little clean up afterweards and if you live alone  eaten out of the pan you cooked it in. I eat a lot of things out of the pan it was cooked in  spaghetti  soup  etc. great way to save on dishes  wash the pot and put it in the drainer along with the spoon or fork and you are ready for the next meal.

Here is a one dish meal I thought sounded good  I might have to find a storage dish since I dont think I could eat it all at one setting.

Skillet Gnocchi with Chard & White Beans

In this one-skillet supper, we toss dark leafy greens, diced tomatoes and white beans with gnocchi and top it all with gooey mozzarella. Serve with a mixed green salad with vinaigrette.

6 servings

Ingredients

1 tablespoon plus 1 teaspoon extra-virgin olive oil, divided
1 16-ounce package shelf-stable gnocchi, (see Tip)
1 medium yellow onion, thinly sliced
4 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 cup water
6 cups chopped chard leaves, (about 1 small bunch) or spinach
1 15-ounce can diced tomatoes with Italian seasonings
1 15-ounce can white beans, rinsed
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground pepper
1/2 cup shredded part-skim mozzarella cheese
1/4 cup finely shredded Parmesan cheese

Preparation

Heat 1 tablespoon oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add gnocchi and cook, stirring often, until plumped and starting to brown, 5 to 7 minutes. Transfer to a bowl.

Add the remaining 1 teaspoon oil and onion to the pan and cook, stirring, over medium heat, for 2 minutes. Stir in garlic and water. Cover and cook until the onion is soft, 4 to 6 minutes. Add chard (or spinach) and cook, stirring, until starting to wilt, 1 to 2 minutes. Stir in tomatoes, beans and pepper and bring to a simmer. Stir in the gnocchi and sprinkle with mozzarella and Parmesan. Cover and cook until the cheese is melted and the sauce is bubbling, about 3 minutes.

Nutrition

Per serving : 325 Calories; 7 g Fat; 2 g Sat; 3 g Mono; 8 mg Cholesterol; 55 g Carbohydrates; 14 g Protein; 6 g Fiber; 616 mg Sodium; 360 mg Potassium
3 Carbohydrate Serving

Exchanges: 3 starch, 1 vegetable, 1 lean meat, 1 fat

http://www.eatingwell.com/recipes/skillet_gnocchi_with_chard_white_beans.html

I think I mentioned that I started a new afghan last night. Ohio Kathy brought the needles I am using to the last kap. They have a cable hanging from each needle with a ball on the end to stop the stitches from falling off. I like them much better than cable needles. Of course cables arent so bad once you have a little weight on them and they stop curling up. I also have a lap robe started with some scrap yarn I have  Im hoping if I make a few the local nursing home might use them. Or I could call them baby blankets and take them to the nursery at the hospital. At least it gives me something to knit while I watch television.

The children were getting stir crazy and bored with all the days off they have had. Had they been older I might have shown them these directions and just to see what they could have come up with. Again  go to the web site to see the pictures. My first thought was to make these to put Christmas presents in  you know  like sweaters, etc. and then wrapping them. Granted  they would have no top but if you were careful you could wrap them quite nicely.

Weaving baskets with newspaper

I have just discovered how easy it is to weave a basket using newspaper! It's so simple to roll paper tubes out of newspaper and then weave the tubes into a basket. You can bet I will be making plenty of these faux wicker baskets for future projects, as well as for storage in the home.

I discovered this post on a Russian website and the instructions don't quite make sense, so I started putting together my own paper weave basket using newspaper that I normally keep for cleaning windows and messy projects.

If you have never done basket weaving before, try starting out with this simple basket weaving project, and then work your way up to this basket chandelier.

Step 1: Making the newspaper tubes for weaving

1.	You need to cut long strips of newspaper to about 10cm wide. Fold the newspaper horizontally in half and then half again, and use a sharp knife to cut into sections. I used a pine skewer for rolling the tubes, but you can also use a thin knitting needle or 3mm dowel. Place the dowel on a corner of the newspaper at an acute angle. This will give you a long tube.

2. Tuck under the corner edge and then roll with your fingers. There are various methods of rolling the paper tubes, and after a couple of paper tubes you will work out which one works best for you. I start off rolling with my fingers and then carefully lift the tube, holding the end of the skewer in my right hand and rolling the paper around with my left.

3. When you reach the end, smear on a small amount of glue to secure in place. I have found the best glue to be No More Nails. It's not runny, hold the paper firmly and dries quickly.

4. You will notice once you have made a few tubes that one end is ever so slightly narrower than the other. Don't worry about this and you will find out why later on.

Step 2: Make the base

1. For the base of of the basket cut two rectangular pieces of cardboard. These can be any size depending on how small or large you want the basket to be.

2. On on side, place two rows of double-sided tape around the edges.

3. Press down and secure the paper tubes in position. There are 13 tubes on the long side and 7 tubes on the short side.

4. Use double-sided tape to cover the top of the remaining piece of cardboard. Apply No More Nails to the back and press this down over the cardboard with tubes. Place a heavy book on top and leave to dry for an hour.

GOOD TO KNOW You can also use masonite for the base of your basket, or continue to learn how to weave a base for baskets, as I will be doing.

Step 3: Finished base

Here is the base for a square or rectangular basket. You can cover the top layer of cardboard in any fabric you choose. I went for a black weave but next time I will try a burlap.

Step 4: Start weaving the basket

1.	To start weaving, join two tubes together as shown in the images just below. Bend in half and thread around the first upright. This is where it gets tricky in the explanation, but I have included a video link that may help. The process is one tube in front - one tube behind and twist around every single upright. Give this a try and you will understand what I mean.

2. As you weave and twist, make sure to pull the uprights up and keep the tubes nice and tight.

3. If you need to take a break, use a bulldog clip or peg to hold everything in place.

4. At the corners do an extra twist before you go round the corner and repeat the weave twist.

Step 5: How to make long tubes

How to make long tubes

As you reach the end of a tube, take a new tube and insert the narrower end into the end of the tube you are using. Give it a twist so that it fits nice and snug inside.

Step 6: Finish weaving your newspaper basket

1. As you weave and twist each row it's easy to extend the length of the paper tubes as you work.

2. Continue to add rows until you reach the desired height. I added a total of 7 rows.

3. This being my first attempt at any kind of weaving, I wasn't sure how to finish off the top row and ended up just cutting off the strips. Only afterwards (10 minutes later) I discovered that you are supposed to bend them over and push them down through the weave on the inside!

4. To finish off I sprayed on two coats of Rust-Oleum polyurethane spray. This provides protection for the newspaper and also stiffens it up nicely.

My very first basket took about 4 hours, which included rolling all the paper tubes. It wasn't difficult and I thoroughly enjoyed making it. Now I need to brush up on the various ways to finish off the top and weave different designs.

Make colourful rolled paper baskets

I have spent hours looking for projects on rolled newspaper or paper baskets and have discovered so many easy ways to use rolled newspaper to make baskets in various shapes and sizes. I like this newspaper basket project because of the colours the basket were painted - and it's so easy!

The videos below give detailed step-by-step instructions for making the newspaper baskets, but the text is in Spanish. If you miss out on the technique, follow the instructions below the video. You will find a step-by-step for making circular or oval newspaper baskets, as well as a video for making square or rectangular baskets.

1.	Make the rolled newspaper tubes; fold and cut in half for the frame / sides of the baskets. You will need a total of 17 tubes for the basket frame.

2.	Cut two circles out of cardboard. I prefer to use double-sided table to attach the tubes to the bottom circle and then No More Nails to attach the top circle on top of this.

3.	Once dry, glue a single tube on top of the frame and start weaving this over and under the tubes.

4.	When you reach the top, snip off the tubes, leaving about 3cm to fold and tuck inside the weave below.

5.	There are various options for finishing the baskets. You can paint them with white acrylic paint and then use a tinted varnish to give the baskets a more authentic look. Or you can use Rust-Oleum spray paint in bold, bright colours.

- See more at: http://www.home-dzine.co.za/crafts/craft-colourful-paper-basket.htm#sthash.laEuhBw5.dpuf

I have some figs in the refrigerator  I have been wondering what to do with them. I was thinking of incorporating them in some bread in my bread machine but was not sure how that would work. But I could this recipe and Im wondering instead of the fig jam whether I could just dice up the figs and use them instead. None the less  if you have some fig jam  I think you might like this.

Fig and Prosciutto Flatbreads

Yield: 4 flatbreads

Ingredients:

Dough: 
2 teaspoons instant yeast 
1/2 teaspoon sugar 
1 3/4 cup all-purpose flour 
1 teaspoon kosher salt 
3/4 cup water 
1 teaspoon olive oil

Finishing Flatbreads:

1 jar fig jam 
4 ounces prosciutto 
2 cups fresh arugula 
4 ounces blue cheese, crumbled 
Honey 
Olive oil 
Coarse salt

Directions:

To make Flatbreads:

Stir together dry ingredients in a medium bowl and then stir in wet ingredients. STir together until the ingredients are in a small ball. Knead the dough for 5-6 minutes in the bowl until the dough is soft and springy. If it is dry or flaky, add a bit more water. If it's very sticky, add more flour by the tablespoon.

Lightly oil a bowl and transfer dough to the bowl. Cover lightly and let rise for about 90 minutes until the dough at least doubles in size.

After rise, preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Punch down dough and split into four (about 4 oz.) smaller flatbreads.

On a lightly floured surface, roll out dough into a large oval and transfer to a baking sheet lined with parchment paper.

Top flatbread with a drizzle of olive oil and a sprinkle of salt.

Poke flatbreads with a fork and bake flatbreads for about 14 minutes at 400 degrees F until dough is golden brown.

Remove from oven and either top immediately or let cool and serve flatbreads at room temperature.

To make a flatbread, smear with fig jam and top with arugula, prosciutto, crumbled blue cheese and a drizzle of honey. Chop it up and serve it!

I think if I were diabetic I would miss the sweet stuff that you are not supposed to have. I do have a sweet tooth that demands to be satisfied every so often. So hopefully this recipe will help satisfy your sweet tooth cravings.

Oatmeal Applesauce Cake Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Contains Egg
Vegetarian
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 150, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 121mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 4g, Carbs: 27g, Sugars: 11g, Cholesterol: 9mg, Protein: 3g 
Exchanges: Other Carb: 2, Fat: 0.5 
Carb Choices: 2

Ingredients

1 cup(s) flour, all-purpose 
1 cup(s) flour, whole-wheat pastry 
2/3 cup(s) oats, rolled, quick cooking 
2 teaspoon baking powder 
1 1/2 teaspoon cinnamon, ground 
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg, ground 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
2/3 cup(s) sugar, brown (packed) 
1/3 cup(s) butter 
1/4 cup(s) refrigerated or frozen egg product, thawed 
2 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1 3/4 cup(s) applesauce, unsweetened 
3/4 cup(s) raisins, or dried mixed fruit bits 
3 tablespoon wheat germ, toasted 
raspberries, optional 
1/2 teaspoon baking soda 
2 tablespoon sugar, brown (packed) 
1/2 cup(s) oats, rolled, quick cooking

Preparation

Preheat oven to 350°F. Lightly coat a 13x9x2-inch baking pan with nonstick cooking spray; set aside. In a medium bowl, stir together all-purpose flour, whole wheat pastry flour, the 2/3 cup oats, the baking powder, cinnamon, baking soda, salt, and nutmeg. Set aside.

In a large bowl, combine the 2/3 cup brown sugar and the butter. Beat with an electric mixer on medium speed until well mixed. Beat in egg product and vanilla. Alternately add flour mixture and applesauce to beaten mixture, beating after each addition just until combined. Stir in fruit bits or raisins.

Spread batter into prepared pan. In a small bowl, combine the 1/2 cup oats, the wheat germ, and the 2 tablespoons brown sugar. Sprinkle oat mixture over batter; press lightly into batter. Bake for 25 to 30 minutes or until a toothpick inserted near center comes out clean. Cool completely in pan on a wire rack. If desired, top each serving with raspberries.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/oatmealapplesauce-cake.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthManagingDiabetes_20131120

Now I think we need a heart healthy recipe  maybe Shirley can do this for her dh  of which I cannot think of his name  sorry Shirley. Having a craft moment.

Chicken Salad Wraps Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Shellfish
Contains Wheat/Gluten

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 439, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 1018mg, Dietary Fiber: 5g, Total Fat: 9g, Carbs: 49g, Cholesterol: 89mg, Protein: 40g 
Carb Choices: 3

Ingredients

1/2 cup(s) lemon juice 
1/3 cup(s) fish sauce 
1/4 cup(s) sugar, granulated 
2 clove(s) garlic, minced 
1/4 teaspoon pepper, red, crushed 
8 small tortilla(s), flour, 6-inch 
4 cup(s) lettuce, romaine, shredded 
3 cup(s) chicken, cooked, shredded, (about 12 ounces) 
1 large tomato(es), ripe, cut into thin wedges 
1 cup(s) carrot(s), grated, (about 2 medium) 
2/3 cup(s) scallion(s) (green onions), chopped, (1 bunch) 
2/3 cup(s) mint, fresh, slivered

Preparation

1. Whisk lemon juice, fish sauce, sugar, garlic and crushed red pepper in a small bowl until sugar is dissolved.

2. Preheat oven to 325° F. Wrap tortillas in foil and heat in the oven for 10 to 15 minutes, until softened and heated through. Keep warm.

3. Combine lettuce, chicken, tomato, carrots, scallions and mint in a large bowl. Add 1/3 cup of the dressing; toss to coat.

4. Set out the chicken mixture, tortillas and the remaining dressing for diners to assemble wraps at the table. Serve immediately.

Heart Health From Everyday Health [[email protected]]

I love gazpacho and thought this was a different take on it. I think the grilling of the tomatoes and peppers would really add to the flavor. I just thought - this is sort of a summer recipe so dig in southern hemisphere.

Grilled Tomato Gazpacho Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Vegetarian
Heart-Healthy

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 84, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 219mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 5g, Carbs: 9g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 2g 
Carb Choices: 0.5

Ingredients

2 pounds tomato(es), plum 
1 small pepper(s), red, bell
1 medium cucumber(s), English, peeled and seeded, divided 
1/2 cup(s) bread, country, fresh or day-old, crusts removed, torn 
1 clove(s) garlic, small 
3 tablespoon vinegar, red wine, (2 to 3 tablespoons) 
1 tablespoon parsley, fresh, chopped 
1/4 teaspoon paprika, hot, or piment dEspelette, or pinch of cayenne pepper 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon pepper, black ground, freshly ground 
2 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin

Preparation

1. Preheat grill to medium-high.

2. Grill tomatoes and bell pepper, turning a few times, until they soften and the skins are blistered and charred in spots, about 8 minutes. Transfer the pepper to a plastic bag and let it steam until cool enough to handle. Peel off the skin; cut the pepper in half and discard the stem and seeds. Place one half in a blender. When the tomatoes are cool enough to handle, core and roughly chop. Add the tomatoes, skins and all, to the blender.

3. Add half the cucumber to the blender along with bread, garlic, vinegar to taste, parsley, piment dEspelette (or paprika or cayenne), salt and pepper. Blend until smooth. Add oil and blend until well combined. Refrigerate until room temperature or chilled, at least 1 hour.

4. Before serving, finely dice the remaining cucumber and bell pepper; stir half of each into the gazpacho and garnish with the remaining cucumber and bell pepper.

Women's Health From Everyday Health [[email protected]]

And one last recipe because I am running late.

Very Lemony Chicken Recipe 
Quick Info:
Servings
Heart-Healthy

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 154, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 202mg, Total Fat: 5g, Cholesterol: 63mg

Ingredients

1 1/2 pounds chicken, breast, skinned and fat removed 
1/2 cup(s) lemon juice, fresh 
2 tablespoon vinegar, white wine 
1/2 cup(s) lemon peel, fresh sliced 
3 teaspoon oregano, fresh, chopped, or 1 tsp. dried oregano, crushed 
1 medium onion(s), sliced 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon paprika

Preparation

1. Place chicken in 13- by 9- by 2-inch glass baking dish.

2. Mix lemon juice, vinegar, lemon peel, oregano, and onions. Pour over chicken, cover, and marinate in refrigerator several hours or overnight, turning occasionally.

3. Sprinkle with salt, pepper, and paprika.

4. Cover and bake at 325 degrees F for 30 minutes. Uncover and bake 30 minutes more or until done.

And now I better rush to get this in just under the wire.

Sam

Sorry for any typos  no time to run spell check.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Great opening Sam. Just checking in recipes look good  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I just got in from work and noticed the new tea party had started. Lots of yummy sounding recipes. I will have to go shopping to try some of them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The recipes look great...will especially try the oatmeal applesauce cake and the flat breads.

It's pretty drizzly outside and I'm sure this will freeze overnight....I hope we get the sun we're forecast for later tomorrow and Sunday. It will be nice to see the big yellow globe and feel the warmth for a change. I may even venture out of the house to get groceries, etc. I've cleaned out quite a few cabinets and gotten real creative in using only what I have on hand.

Tonight's dinner was a chicken Mexican lasagna -- it will go great alongside a crispy green salad.

Thanks for the great start, Sam, hope you're feeling better -- glad to hear you're keeping warm.

I have the minion hat made - now have to make the eyes, etc.
The black yarn is bleeding into the yellow so I hope that I can wash it in cold water and then set the color with vinegar....anyone with any experience with this issue? I hope to start the matching mittens tomorrow. The baby blanket is about 1/3 done so will be working on that also and I found a princess crown hat to go with it---hope to add some beads to that to bling it up a bit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow, Sam you really have excelled yourself today! And I don't feel forgotten either- with the wraps and Gazpacho which are quite suitable for hot days! Bentley is one amazing young fellow- teeth and a cold and still happy
The morning here is warming up to 24 C outside- almost time to take off my sweater and tank top that I put on this morning- I was so chilly! It is all so relative!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I didn't realize most of my recipes were geared for winter until I ran across the gazpacho recipe. I need to remember to include recipes that all of us can use now. I will keep that in mind for the following ktp's.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Wow, Sam you really have excelled yourself today! And I don't feel forgotten either- with the wraps and Gazpacho which are quite suitable for hot days! Bentley is one amazing young fellow- teeth and a cold and still happy
> The morning here is warming up to 24 C outside- almost time to take off my sweater and tank top that I put on this morning- I was so chilly! It is all so relative!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the new tea party Sam. Recipes for all weathers and paper weaving too. No excuse for us not knowing what to cook or what to do, eh?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I didn't realize most of my recipes were geared for winter until I ran across the gazpacho recipe. I need to remember to include recipes that all of us can use now. I will keep that in mind for the following ktp's.
> 
> sam


Sam you are so kind- we really are a minority- it is just it is lovely to have something that tingles the taste buds- and does not have to be stashed away waiting for the ingredients to become available, and temperatures to return to the appropriate numbers. I am not using my oven much during the day time- I try to do it when I wake in the small hours!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening Sam, hope you are ok and not overdoing things. Thanks for starting the tea party off.
London Girl has now booked our hotel room in Defiance for the KAP :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for opening up another new Tea Party. 
Yet another week gone by, yet another week nearer spring! Love the soup recipes, will be trying those for sure. Glad the weather is warming up a bit for you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Another great start Sam, love the recipes. Heading for bed now as it's nearly 11pm here. Night all, speak to you tomorrow.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bedtime for me. We are promised a nice sunny day tomorrow so I might get out and about - as far as floods allow! Love and healing hugs for all who need them. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Bedtime for me. We are promised a nice sunny day tomorrow so I might get out and about - as far as floods allow! Love and healing hugs for all who need them. xx


Night night and don't go too near the river. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another great start Sam, love the recipes. Heading for bed now as it's nearly 11pm here. Night all, speak to you tomorrow.


Night night Kate. xx Sleep well


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Night night and don't go too near the river. xxx


Got my wellies and water wings! x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Got my wellies and water wings! x


Well done, sleep well xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Got my wellies and water wings! x


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sam, with regard to the bird food. Here in Camberley I find that the birds just love the sunflower seed hearts so that is all I buy. I do mix it with melted suet, fruit and rolled oats rolled into balls and put in the suet feeder.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oops...I'm still on last week's. Well, if I'm only a week behind, I guess I'm doing all right!

Got beef and taters in the crock pot and will go prepare some veggies to go with...I'm getting hungry!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

The lemony chicken and breads sound yummy Sam, thanks!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to bed now, night night everyone.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Goodnight Purple. Sleep well.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> The lemony chicken and breads sound yummy Sam, thanks!


Am anxious to try the lemony chicken too. Chicken piccata is something I like in restaurants. This sounds similar....


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Great start to a new Tea Party Sam. You must burn the midnight oil checking out recipes and crafts.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam the receipts all sound delish, you have out done yourself for sure. The news paper basket sounds interesting. 
It hardly seems possible that Bentley is nearly seven months. Where has the time gone? The birds here are picky about what they eat, the thistle seed is more popular. I too wish they would eat the wild bird feed, do they not realize they are wild birds.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lovely recipes, Sam. I'll read them properly in the morning as I should go to bed now. Haven't we covered many topics in the last 7 days! A random scan of some of last week's comments shows that we have genuine care for each other and varied interests. A privilege to be part of this world-wide family. Good night dears.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sam the receipts all sound delish, you have out done yourself for sure. The news paper basket sounds interesting.
> It hardly seems possible that Bentley is nearly seven months. Where has the time gone? The birds here are picky about what they eat, the thistle seed is more popular. I too wish they would eat the wild bird feed, do they not realize they are wild birds.


I have had wild bird seed out for a year, untouched - mind you I have difficulty finding a spot that is safe from the neighbours' cats, and where the feeder has ended up I don't think the birds will go- have to figure out a new spot , one day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Lovely recipes, Sam. I'll read them properly in the morning as I should go to bed now. Haven't we covered many topics in the last 7 days! A random scan of some of last week's comments shows that we have genuine care for each other and varied interests. A privilege to be part of this world-wide family. Good night dears.


good night, Valerie- hoping you sleep well despite the wrist!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Sam the receipts all sound delish, you have out done yourself for sure. The news paper basket sounds interesting.
> It hardly seems possible that Bentley is nearly seven months. Where has the time gone? The birds here are picky about what they eat, the thistle seed is more popular. I too wish they would eat the wild bird feed, do they not realize they are wild birds.


Obviously they are fussy, but perhaps the food isn't the right one for them. Have they got water as it seems that very often that is what they really need in cold weather due to so much ice on their usual watering holes.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Great start, Sam, and the recipes all sound yummy.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm off to bed now, night night everyone.


Night, Purple...hope the weather doesn't get as cold as they're predicting!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah - can hardly wait.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sam, hope you are ok and not overdoing things. Thanks for starting the tea party off.
> London Girl has now booked our hotel room in Defiance for the KAP :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had wild bird seed out for a year, untouched - mind you I have difficulty finding a spot that is safe from the neighbours' cats, and where the feeder has ended up I don't think the birds will go- have to figure out a new spot , one day.


I stopped filling bird feeders a couple of years ago when a hawk took to hunting around our apartments. I was just baiting the song birds for him/her.
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great idea - I will try that.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Sam, with regard to the bird food. Here in Camberley I find that the birds just love the sunflower seed hearts so that is all I buy. I do mix it with melted suet, fruit and rolled oats rolled into balls and put in the suet feeder.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good night purplefi - start getting rested up for your trip.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> I'm off to bed now, night night everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you see the directions for the dalek in last weeks ktp?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Sam the receipts all sound delish, you have out done yourself for sure. The news paper basket sounds interesting.
> It hardly seems possible that Bentley is nearly seven months. Where has the time gone? The birds here are picky about what they eat, the thistle seed is more popular. I too wish they would eat the wild bird feed, do they not realize they are wild birds.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sweet dreams Valerie - healing energy surround you and get your arm healed quickly.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Lovely recipes, Sam. I'll read them properly in the morning as I should go to bed now. Haven't we covered many topics in the last 7 days! A random scan of some of last week's comments shows that we have genuine care for each other and varied interests. A privilege to be part of this world-wide family. Good night dears.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

had not thought of water

sam



martina said:


> Obviously they are fussy, but perhaps the food isn't the right one for them. Have they got water as it seems that very often that is what they really need in cold weather due to so much ice on their usual watering holes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I stopped filling bird feeders a couple of years ago when a hawk took to hunting around our apartments. I was just baiting the song birds for him/her.
> Junek


 :thumbdown:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sam, hope you are ok and not overdoing things. Thanks for starting the tea party off.
> London Girl has now booked our hotel room in Defiance for the KAP :thumbup:


YIPPIE!!!! I will be booking ours in the next day or two.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks for the new tea party Sam. Recipes for all weathers and paper weaving too. No excuse for us not knowing what to cook or what to do, eh?


How is your weather, are expecting the cold weather that is said to be on the way.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another great start Sam, love the recipes. Heading for bed now as it's nearly 11pm here. Night all, speak to you tomorrow.


good night Kate, sleep well.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Sam, all finches (purple, gold -- those lovely birds --- LOVE thistle. We had a special thistle feeder for them. Chickadees, cardinals, nuthatches, all love sunflower seeds. They especially like the skinless sunflower seeds, but they cost twice if not more, as much as the ones with skins. Neighbors used to refer to our home as "The Gourmet Feeder"! The food can become quite an expense when you have many birds as we did. They are such a delight to watch. We also had titmice, grosbeaks, towhees and all the regular birds. It was as if we had the most delightful t.v. show without any commercials!!! If you put out water, make sure it isn't in something that will crack if it freezes.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Bedtime for me. We are promised a nice sunny day tomorrow so I might get out and about - as far as floods allow! Love and healing hugs for all who need them. xx


Night night Angela. Stay safe while you are out tomorrow. hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Today was a special day just for my son. It has become a tradition that I take him out for his own shopping day and lunch after Christmas is over. His birthday is right after Christmas, so it sort of gets lost. We had fun and although he didn't need much he got 2 pair of slacks and a belt (All on sale so greatly reduced in price.) and then we had a feast at a Chinese restaurant. He is such a lovely son and I enjoy my time with him so much. A friend stopped at our table to say hello to him. He is a singer/guitar player in one of the groups our son plays in. He also told my that my son is the favorite & nicest person he knows. This is not the first time I have heard this about him and I feel the same way.

Later we went to see the Home Show to see if they had the chair lifts that go up the stairs but there were none there. Wasted money and time but I must say, it was nice to have the drive with DH and we stopped at the library and got dvd's to watch, so ended up being worth it.

Julie, I did look for your photos from your outing and saw two. They are really quite beautiful and so professional. The beautiful shadows from the trees and the blue, blue color of the water. Just so lovely.

Happy Birthday GAGE!!!!

Sam, you put so much time into your opening recipes and description of family life. Thank you for that. My goodness, how can Bentley be 7 months? That time has gone by so fast. Sorry to hear he has a cold.

Heard from Poledra and she is starting to feel better but this flu sure was hard on her.

I need to get knitting on my capelet since I have been gone all day and then fixed supper. Time to get those needles smoking. LOL

DH and I are watching a dvd on a special religious celebration they have in India every 12 years and have since BC.

While I am knitting and he is practicing piano, I am watching a DVD on Australia. I have already watched New Zealand. I love learning about other countries and learning from each of you with your photos and stories about your lives.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> ...
> 
> Julie, I did look for your photos from your outing and saw two. They are really quite beautiful and so professional. The beautiful shadows from the trees and the blue, blue color of the water. Just so lovely.
> ...


woopsy, brain not engaged!
there is a whole heap of others, Angora, but I could email them to you rather than trying to locate them!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I stopped filling bird feeders a couple of years ago when a hawk took to hunting around our apartments. I was just baiting the song birds for him/her.
> Junek


We had a white falcon or one of that variety hanging around annoying dm's finches. I put real looking plastic snake on awning that covered finches and it went away.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Julie, I loved your outing pictures. What a beautiful area in which you live.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sam, with regard to the bird food. Here in Camberley I find that the birds just love the sunflower seed hearts so that is all I buy. I do mix it with melted suet, fruit and rolled oats rolled into balls and put in the suet feeder.


I may have to try that see how the birds like it.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the recipes. I think soup and chicken are on my menu for this week. We have have such terribly cold weather that I have not left the house all week. Yeah, today it warmed up and it rained all day. Now the rain is all froze. My hubby left to do an errand. He made a very slow trip around the block and came right back home. The streets are glare ice. The only car I have seen in an hour slid past it's driveway and had to back up to get in the the driveway. The road is deserted. I am afraid to listen to the t.v. as I know there are bound to be many accidents.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm off to bed now, night night everyone.


Good night Purple, pleasant dreams.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Lovely recipes, Sam. I'll read them properly in the morning as I should go to bed now. Haven't we covered many topics in the last 7 days! A random scan of some of last week's comments shows that we have genuine care for each other and varied interests. A privilege to be part of this world-wide family. Good night dears.


Sweet dreams Valerie. I think you have said it quite perfectly, it is a privilege to be part of this family.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have had wild bird seed out for a year, untouched - mind you I have difficulty finding a spot that is safe from the neighbours' cats, and where the feeder has ended up I don't think the birds will go- have to figure out a new spot , one day.


I have to hang my bird feed up higher than I'd like too as Luna thinks the birds are there for her to chase and harass. She doesn't bother the humming birds. I think they are too sassy for her.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Obviously they are fussy, but perhaps the food isn't the right one for them. Have they got water as it seems that very often that is what they really need in cold weather due to so much ice on their usual watering holes.


The birds have the pond for water over the winter months. If I keep the waterfall circulating a small area stays open. It is nice to see the birds that come at different times of the day to drink. There wee a few little birds at the window the other day, all of the seeds I leave for them have been buried under snow. I will have to put seeds in a few more places.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, hope you all are doing well. I have to go back and get caught up on the first 4 pages, but I am here at least. 
Still have a gut wrenching, teetee in the pants cough, that sucks big time, but at least I feel human again and am not praying to die. I can't even imagine how I'd have felt and how long it would have taken to feel better without the Tamaflu. I haven't had the flu in a good 20 years, I could do without having it for another 20+ years. 
It was probably good for my system to get a good workout though. 
Thank you all for your concern, I love you all so much and have missed being with you. 
Hugs


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I've made it here- so I'm up to date for this week just not he last two. 
Thanks for starting us off Sam.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Is Jamie coming with you again?



NanaCaren said:


> YIPPIE!!!! I will be booking ours in the next day or two.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you see the directions for the dalek in last weeks ktp?
> 
> sam


I think I saw it, still a bit foggy in the head. I didn't copy any of the receipts yet. Am hoping to get them copied this week. I promise to try and keep up better too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We have the same here....plus there have been a couple of water pipe breaks where water has spilled out to the street and frozen....it's pretty treacherous out there even to just walk to the car. I'm hoping that the sun comes out tomorrow so we get some kind of warmth...and by Sunday a little warmer before the next cold front comes through. But, at least it will be more like our normal winters rather than the Polar Vortex.



jinx said:


> Thanks for all the recipes. I think soup and chicken are on my menu for this week. We have have such terribly cold weather that I have not left the house all week. Yeah, today it warmed up and it rained all day. Now the rain is all froze. My hubby left to do an errand. He made a very slow trip around the block and came right back home. The streets are glare ice. The only car I have seen in an hour slid past it's driveway and had to back up to get in the the driveway. The road is deserted. I am afraid to listen to the t.v. as I know there are bound to be many accidents.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

And, we've missed you. Glad to see you on here and posting, but wish you were all better. The flu bug is beginning to take hold and getting pretty wide-spread. I hope our getting the flu shot will help us stay well....can't afford to get sick; have a granddaughter due in the next few weeks and want to go up to Madison to welcome her!



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all are doing well. I have to go back and get caught up on the first 4 pages, but I am here at least.
> Still have a gut wrenching, teetee in the pants cough, that sucks big time, but at least I feel human again and am not praying to die. I can't even imagine how I'd have felt and how long it would have taken to feel better without the Tamaflu. I haven't had the flu in a good 20 years, I could do without having it for another 20+ years.
> It was probably good for my system to get a good workout though.
> Thank you all for your concern, I love you all so much and have missed being with you.
> Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, we've missed you. Glad to see you on here and posting, but wish you were all better. The flu bug is beginning to take hold and getting pretty wide-spread. I hope our getting the flu shot will help us stay well....can't afford to get sick; have a granddaughter due in the next few weeks and want to go up to Madison to welcome her!


Ooh, congrats on the new GD in transit. 
I sure hope you stay well, well, that everyone stays well, this stuff is awful. We know several people that got it even though they've had the flu shot, so if at all possible, just stay away from anyone that may have it, as much as possible anyway. 
Hugs


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hugs back and hope all that yucky stuff clears up soon.



Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, congrats on the new GD in transit.
> I sure hope you stay well, well, that everyone stays well, this stuff is awful. We know several people that got it even though they've had the flu shot, so if at all possible, just stay away from anyone that may have it, as much as possible anyway.
> Hugs


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

So glad that you are returning to the land of the living, Kaye.

We've all been so concerned about you and assumed that you weren't up to even answering PMs. Hope David is home and safe soon.

Thanks for the start-up, Sam. Great job you've done again. Hope Heidi and Bentley are home with great news of his growth and development

Ohio Joy



Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, congrats on the new GD in transit.
> I sure hope you stay well, well, that everyone stays well, this stuff is awful. We know several people that got it even though they've had the flu shot, so if at all possible, just stay away from anyone that may have it, as much as possible anyway.
> Hugs


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, so glad you are back & feeling somewhat better. The flu bugs that are floating around this year seem particularly nasty. There have been 8 deaths in Alberta & Saskatchewan from H1N1, all children with other health problems & 1 woman in Alberta from H5 N1 bird flu that just returned from China. People are rushing to get kids vaccinated as it is especially dangerous to those under 5.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the great recipes Sam & the paper baskets certainly look like something great to try.
We feed our birds canola seed& have lots of chickadees & Grossbeaks. Recently have had a woodpecker beating on the cedar on the gable end of my house. Neil shot at him a few days ago but missed but have not heard him back since. Maybe he got the message he was not welcome. A few years ago one got started on the back of the house & since no one was around during the day he had sure made a mess by the time we found it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all are doing well. I have to go back and get caught up on the first 4 pages, but I am here at least.
> Still have a gut wrenching, teetee in the pants cough, that sucks big time, but at least I feel human again and am not praying to die. I can't even imagine how I'd have felt and how long it would have taken to feel better without the Tamaflu. I haven't had the flu in a good 20 years, I could do without having it for another 20+ years.
> It was probably good for my system to get a good workout though.
> Thank you all for your concern, I love you all so much and have missed being with you.
> Hugs


Welcome back to the land of the living. The coughing is the worst thing ever. I will have to remember abut Tamaflu next time someone gets the flu here. You have been missed too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Is Jamie coming with you again?


Yes she sure is and a very good friend of mine if she can get the time off.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm glad the new KTP has started. I did finish last week's so I am good to go!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, we've missed you. Glad to see you on here and posting, but wish you were all better. The flu bug is beginning to take hold and getting pretty wide-spread. I hope our getting the flu shot will help us stay well....can't afford to get sick; have a granddaughter due in the next few weeks and want to go up to Madison to welcome her!


Congrats on the new grand daughter on the way. Hope the flu passes you by.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Here is a link to photos of frozen Niagra falls.

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/images-capture-moments-niagara-falls-froze-over-1.1630526


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome back Poledra. Sounds like a very nasty flu. I certainly hope to avoid that. I know some people at work have been complaining of being sickly as of late. Working in close proximity with one another is not a healthy thing, but it is what we deal with.

Glad to hear that people are booking the hotel already.

Sam...love the woven baskets. I am thinking of showing that to Matthew's art teacher. 

I had a fun day. Slightly lazy day for me. I did wash dishes and started doing laundry. I went to the gym and taught a knitting lesson. I am trying to whip up a set of boot cuffs for a friend of DS#1 as she got a mild case of frostbite this week when some snow got down inside of her boot while she was out doing chores in the sub zero temps. I taught my 1st grade student how to kfb today. She caught on to that quickly. We are working on a small heart to hang with a piece of ribbon. Next week she will learn to purl which I know she won't have any problems with it either. Next week I also pick up two new young students. What a fun time we will have. Fortunately I have known all three of the girls since they were in diapers. They love to see my knitting projects and now they want to learn to knit for themselves. I love passing on the skills.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 10 January 14
> 
> Heidi just left with bentley to go for his six months checkup. He will be seven months old Monday  can you believe it? He has not been feel well  first an ear infection and then it morphed into a cold. Even so he has remained cheerful and happy.
> 
> ...


~~~all looks SO yummy! Thanks. I can use some of these for our dinner this weekend.
Every year we have a small group that gathers for 12th Night (so we miss the day by a few...). In the early years we hauled out all of our best china, got all dressed up (men in tuxedoes! They looked SO handsome!). It was a lovely evening...still is, but the dress code has fallen by the wayside. We still use the good china, etc. The host cooks the main dish, everyone else brings the other dishes (we have soup, bread & butter this year). Everyone brings an appetizer, a bottle of champagne, and other drink if you want it. Vic always has cigars! The guys must go outside for those! :lol: Anyway....we usually only gather once a year...but it is a fine group of people...lots of history together....I'm glad we can make it this year. I'll let you know how it was. With everyone contributing one dish...each dish is SO good. I love a god meal! With friends of wit and humor!

I'm feeling a bit lighter of heart today...and can get my act together, and think of other things for tomorrow.
Thanks to the "prayer warriors"...good things are coming. I really like that term....it's what the KTP does VERY well!
Hugs to all.....I feel like I am emerging from an abyss. Thanks...it's a simple word, but carries so much emotion & weight. Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all are doing well. I have to go back and get caught up on the first 4 pages, but I am here at least.
> Still have a gut wrenching, teetee in the pants cough, that sucks big time, but at least I feel human again and am not praying to die. I can't even imagine how I'd have felt and how long it would have taken to feel better without the Tamaflu. I haven't had the flu in a good 20 years, I could do without having it for another 20+ years.
> It was probably good for my system to get a good workout though.
> Thank you all for your concern, I love you all so much and have missed being with you.
> Hugs


~~~SOOOO glad you are feeling a bit better....the prayer warriors have been busy and have included you in their circle. They are a powerful group! Keep improving...
Carol il/oh


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Here is a rather easy way to make icing/ frosting roses. I may have to make some up for Saint George's Day or a garden party.

http://www.sweetsugarbelle.com/2012/08/simple-swirl-roses/


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> So glad that you are returning to the land of the living, Kaye.
> 
> We've all been so concerned about you and assumed that you weren't up to even answering PMs. Hope David is home and safe soon.
> 
> ...


Yes, it was difficult to even check my mail, I told David that he should be able to tell I'm really sick, I hadn't had coffee in several days, I had a cup this morning or the first time in almost 2 weeks. 
David got in last night and just had a quick run to Alliance, Ne and back today. He's home now until Monday, then he'll head back to Michigan again. Hopefully the weather will be better for his trip next week, he said last week was awful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Awesome....I look forward to seeing you two again and meeting your good friend.



NanaCaren said:


> Yes she sure is and a very good friend of mine if she can get the time off.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We're getting excited...should be in a couple of weeks.



NanaCaren said:


> Congrats on the new grand daughter on the way. Hope the flu passes you by.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Welcome back to the land of the living. The coughing is the worst thing ever. I will have to remember abut Tamaflu next time someone gets the flu here. You have been missed too.


Yes, the Tamaflu works wonders, if someone in the household get the flu, you can get a script for eveyone else also, and even though they don't have the flu yet, they can take one tamaflu a day for 10 days and it will help them to not get it, the person with the flu takes 2/day for 5 days. 
 I was having TP withdrawls. 
If there is something funny in my typing, David is playing and hitting keys periodically. lol
Hugs


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello WI Jinx! Haven't seen you in quite awhile! My SIL and DB are here in GA for the weekend; they live in Brookfield WI. DB mentioned that on the flight down this morning he noticed that the temperatures here were 61 degrees warmer than there when he boarded. Hope you and DH will stay safe with all the ice on the roads. Good to see you posting again!.


jinx said:


> Thanks for all the recipes. I think soup and chicken are on my menu for this week. We have have such terribly cold weather that I have not left the house all week. Yeah, today it warmed up and it rained all day. Now the rain is all froze. My hubby left to do an errand. He made a very slow trip around the block and came right back home. The streets are glare ice. The only car I have seen in an hour slid past it's driveway and had to back up to get in the the driveway. The road is deserted. I am afraid to listen to the t.v. as I know there are bound to be many accidents.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad to hear you lighter in spirit...seeing good old friends and having some great cooking will be good for you. I'd love to hear about the food and good times.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~all looks SO yummy! Thanks. I can use some of these for our dinner this weekend.
> Every year we have a small group that gathers for 12th Night (so we miss the day by a few...). In the early years we hauled out all of our best china, got all dressed up (men in tuxedoes! They looked SO handsome!). It was a lovely evening...still is, but the dress code has fallen by the wayside. We still use the good china, etc. The host cooks the main dish, everyone else brings the other dishes (we have soup, bread & butter this year). Everyone brings an appetizer, a bottle of champagne, and other drink if you want it. Vic always has cigars! The guys must go outside for those! :lol: Anyway....we usually only gather once a year...but it is a fine group of people...lots of history together....I'm glad we can make it this year. I'll let you know how it was. With everyone contributing one dish...each dish is SO good. I love a god meal! With friends of wit and humor!
> 
> I'm feeling a bit lighter of heart today...and can get my act together, and think of other things for tomorrow.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kaye have been praying for your quick recovery from the flu once we heard what was happening with you. So good to see you getting back in the swing of things. Still take it easy though as you sure don't want a relapse.



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all are doing well. I have to go back and get caught up on the first 4 pages, but I am here at least.
> Still have a gut wrenching, teetee in the pants cough, that sucks big time, but at least I feel human again and am not praying to die. I can't even imagine how I'd have felt and how long it would have taken to feel better without the Tamaflu. I haven't had the flu in a good 20 years, I could do without having it for another 20+ years.
> It was probably good for my system to get a good workout though.
> Thank you all for your concern, I love you all so much and have missed being with you.
> Hugs


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks look like they'd be pretty easy to make...I'll have to pick up a piping bag and tips and practice. Thanks for sharing.



NanaCaren said:


> Here is a rather easy way to make icing/ frosting roses. I may have to make some up for Saint George's Day or a garden party.
> 
> http://www.sweetsugarbelle.com/2012/08/simple-swirl-roses/


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Welcome back Poledra. Sounds like a very nasty flu. I certainly hope to avoid that. I know some people at work have been complaining of being sickly as of late. Working in close proximity with one another is not a healthy thing, but it is what we deal with.
> 
> Glad to hear that people are booking the hotel already.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately that is the truth of working with others, but we've managed to survive it for centuries haven't we. I sure hope though, that the flu manages to flow past without hitting anyone you work with or at home. 
What fun, teaching/passing on knowledge is such a great thing, and it's even more wonderful when the young want to learn. You'll have to post us a picture of her heart when she's done with it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~SOOOO glad you are feeling a bit better....the prayer warriors have been busy and have included you in their circle. They are a powerful group! Keep improving...
> Carol il/oh


It's amazing what this group can manage with prayer, positive energy, and love.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Kaye have been praying for your quick recovery from the flu once we heard what was happening with you. So good to see you getting back in the swing of things. Still take it easy though as you sure don't want a relapse.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
DH is thinking he might like to go for a road trip tomorrow, but as I told him, I can't get too excited over going anywhere as it doesn't take that much to wear me out, going to Ft. Collins today was plenty of running for me for a week or so, I'm pooped and thinking I hear my bed calling my name, it's whispering, Kaye, kaye, kaye.... lolol


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> missed being with you.
> Hugs


Oh boy, it sounds like you have had "THE FLU" !!!

On tonight's news there was a story about this years strain resulting in so many relapses, many turning into pneumonia. Please take good care of yourself. I hope yours doesn't and is over with!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*KAP feedback thanks* I really appreciate having heard from folks regarding pushing the KAP registration back farther. I will be getting the registration form ready this weekend and have it ready to send out hopefully by the end of next week. Deadline for registration will be July 31st. Folks can go ahead and send me the registration form, etc. anytime between your receipt of it and then. More info later.....thanks again for your input.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're getting excited...should be in a couple of weeks.


A new little one is always exciting.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Ive added three things to my schedule - watercolor class, jogging and zumba and I'm tired and feel discombobulated! Of course we also had to go to DH's eye doctor at Loma Linda on Wed - 2 1/2 hr. trip each way. Know that in time it will all feel normal and comfortable thank heavens.
Valerie - I will be there on my magic broom. If you don't actually see me not to worry. I'm there in spirit. And i'm working on duplicating my broom so you can come to knitapalooza.
Feel like I need/want a jammie day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, the Tamaflu works wonders, if someone in the household get the flu, you can get a script for eveyone else also, and even though they don't have the flu yet, they can take one tamaflu a day for 10 days and it will help them to not get it, the person with the flu takes 2/day for 5 days.
> I was having TP withdrawls.
> If there is something funny in my typing, David is playing and hitting keys periodically. lol
> Hugs


I am going to make sure I get this next time for sure then. Don't like being sick. 
I can imagine you were having withdrawals. I know I did and even though I would start to read I'd end up falling asleep. 
You are fixing up his key jabs pretty well  If I had that problem tonight i'd miss most of the mistakes. :lol:
Hugs


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It would be so wonderful Joy if you could come to the Knit-a-Palooza in October! How I would love to meet you in person. Take a jammie day for sure....you are such an active person;I stand in awe of all you do!


sassafras123 said:


> Ive added three things to my schedule - watercolor class, jogging and zumba and I'm tired and feel discombobulated! Of course we also had to go to DH's eye doctor at Loma Linda on Wed - 2 1/2 hr. trip each way. Know that in time it will all feel normal and comfortable thank heavens.
> Valerie - I will be there on my magic broom. If you don't actually see me not to worry. I'm there in spirit. And i'm working on duplicating my broom so you can come to knitapalooza.
> Feel like I need/want a jammie day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Looks look like they'd be pretty easy to make...I'll have to pick up a piping bag and tips and practice. Thanks for sharing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Welcome. I am going to practice and have Chrissy practice she can put them on the treats she makes her friends.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> DH is thinking he might like to go for a road trip tomorrow, but as I told him, I can't get too excited over going anywhere as it doesn't take that much to wear me out, going to Ft. Collins today was plenty of running for me for a week or so, I'm pooped and thinking I hear my bed calling my name, it's whispering, Kaye, kaye, kaye.... lolol


I know what you mean all I did was ride to town with Grant the other day. I was ready for a nap when I got home. 
Go to your bed while it's calling that is what I have been doing. :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *KAP feedback thanks* I really appreciate having heard from folks regarding pushing the KAP registration back farther. I will be getting the registration form ready this weekend and have it ready to send out hopefully by the end of next week. Deadline for registration will be July 31st. Folks can go ahead and send me the registration form, etc. anytime between your receipt of it and then. More info later.....thanks again for your input.


Becoming more real now, not that I'd miss it any ways :-D :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Oh boy, it sounds like you have had "THE FLU" !!!
> 
> On tonight's news there was a story about this years strain resulting in so many relapses, many turning into pneumonia. Please take good care of yourself. I hope yours doesn't and is over with!!!


I believe it, it's pretty bad. I'm just taking it very easy and little baby steps, if I don't feel up to something, I'm not doing it, it's just not worth it. Definitely don't want pneumonia, that's just no fun at all, but you know, when I had pneumonia I don't remember feeling this bad, not even with Mono did I feel this bad, I worked for a week with both of those before I went to the doc and found out I was really sick, and not just in the head. lol... (oh, I had both of those at different times, not together. that would really suck)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am going to make sure I get this next time for sure then. Don't like being sick.
> I can imagine you were having withdrawals. I know I did and even though I would start to read I'd end up falling asleep.
> You are fixing up his key jabs pretty well  If I had that problem tonight i'd miss most of the mistakes. :lol:
> Hugs


LOL, once I told him that I'd already warned you all so to go ahead push keys, he quit, no more fun. lolol 
Men can be such children sometimes, sorry Sam, present company excluded. lololol...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I think you are right Caren and I'm going to go to bed, I'll take some of my coedene cough syrup and hopefully I'll get a fairly good night sleep minus the crazy coughing. 
See you all in the morning. 
Hugs


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I believe it, it's pretty bad. I'm just taking it very easy and little baby steps, if I don't feel up to something, I'm not doing it, it's just not worth it. Definitely don't want pneumonia, that's just no fun at all, but you know, when I had pneumonia I don't remember feeling this bad, not even with Mono did I feel this bad, I worked for a week with both of those before I went to the doc and found out I was really sick, and not just in the head. lol... (oh, I had both of those at different times, not together. that would really suck)


You definitely don't want a relapse, it is worse than the original flu. 
Time for me to take my sleepy head and go to bed. 
Hugs and healing to all in need.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi all, healing to all who are sick. I have had friends get the same thing and they have all had the same response ,it is awful.
Hope Bentley is feeling better.
Happy belated birthday to Gage.
Also miss you all and being with you everyday.
Our cold weather has left for a few days and it has been so nice to have the relief from that.
Sleep well my friends. Take care.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Take a look at Lake Michigan's ice balls.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/10561510/Lake-Michigan-turns-into-a-sea-of-ice-balls.html

Amazing
Trisha


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Today was a warm day for a change. It was about 60F. I went grocery shopping needing just a very light jacket. It felt so good.
2014 has had a rough start for us. On the 2ND, Ray (DH) was diagnoses with Parkinson's disease. Then a couple of days later I took him to the ER with what turned out to be a TIA. He has an arterie in his neck that is 80% blocked. What is going to be done about that hasn't been decided yet.
Then this week I had a biposy on my thyroid. Today the doctor called me and it is positive. I have an apt. next week with another doctor and we will decide on what the course of action will likely be surgery. this is the third time I have heard the words "you have cancer". Thankfully this was found small. so thankful that I trust God because I am sure I would go completely crazy without Him.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

those are amazing....look just like big boulders! And noisy too!


Onthewingsofadove said:


> Take a look at Lake Michigan's ice balls.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/10561510/Lake-Michigan-turns-into-a-sea-of-ice-balls.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Railyn you have had a rough start to 2014! I am so sorry and have both you and DH on my prayer list. My cousin had a 80-90 % blockage on an artery in her neck and they did surgery (balloon type I think) and everything worked out well. Pray that whatever they decide to do will be done quickly and successfully. Also, I believe it is Pacer that had thyroid cancer at one time. I know several of us have had part or all of the tyroid removed and done very well; some of us on thyroid meds and some never have needed it (i.e. Marianne). I'm telling you these things hoping to give you some real hope and do know you and hubby are in my prayers for healing and strength.



Railyn said:


> Today was a warm day for a change. It was about 60F. I went grocery shopping needing just a very light jacket. It felt so good.
> 2014 has had a rough start for us. On the 2ND, Ray (DH) was diagnoses with Parkinson's disease. Then a couple of days later I took him to the ER with what turned out to be a TIA. He has an arterie in his neck that is 80% blocked. What is going to be done about that hasn't been decided yet.
> Then this week I had a biposy on my thyroid. Today the doctor called me and it is positive. I have an apt. next week with another doctor and we will decide on what the course of action will likely be surgery. this is the third time I have heard the words "you have cancer". Thankfully this was found small. so thankful that I trust God because I am sure I would go completely crazy without Him.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

spider I think of you often and miss your being able to post as much. Please be careful with the driving to and from work in this winter weather.


Spider said:


> Hi all, healing to all who are sick. I have had friends get the same thing and they have all had the same response ,it is awful.
> Hope Bentley is feeling better.
> Happy belated birthday to Gage.
> Also miss you all and being with you everyday.
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today was a warm day for a change. It was about 60F. I went grocery shopping needing just a very light jacket. It felt so good.
> 2014 has had a rough start for us. On the 2ND, Ray (DH) was diagnoses with Parkinson's disease. Then a couple of days later I took him to the ER with what turned out to be a TIA. He has an arterie in his neck that is 80% blocked. What is going to be done about that hasn't been decided yet.
> Then this week I had a biposy on my thyroid. Today the doctor called me and it is positive. I have an apt. next week with another doctor and we will decide on what the course of action will likely be surgery. this is the third time I have heard the words "you have cancer". Thankfully this was found small. so thankful that I trust God because I am sure I would go completely crazy without Him.


I'm sorry to hear of so much trouble for you. Hugs to both you and DH and healing thoughts are coming your way.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn, so sorry to hear all your news. Gwen, had some wows words for you and you know you have everyone here pulling for you both. And trusting in god is the best thing for you to do..
Gwen, miss keeping with everyone. First thing I do when I get home at the end of the week is check in with all of you. I try to skim what i miss but sometimes you guys are so chatty.
Hope all are well and getting caught up now that the holidays are over.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all are doing well. I have to go back and get caught up on the first 4 pages, but I am here at least.
> Still have a gut wrenching, teetee in the pants cough, that sucks big time, but at least I feel human again and am not praying to die. I can't even imagine how I'd have felt and how long it would have taken to feel better without the Tamaflu. I haven't had the flu in a good 20 years, I could do without having it for another 20+ years.
> It was probably good for my system to get a good workout though.
> Thank you all for your concern, I love you all so much and have missed being with you.
> Hugs


{{{{{{{{{{Kaye}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Whoopsy's

I posted on last weeks before I even realized we have a new ktp tonight. lol.

Here are some shots from Gage's Birthday.


Thank all of you so much for his Birthday wishes. It is like he has Aunties from all over the world. And an Uncle Sam too.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Railyn said:


> 2014 has had a rough start for us.


So sorry to hear this. Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jinx - those are some awesome fingerless mitts in your avatar - love the colors. thanks for dropping by and enjoying a cuppa with us - we love having new people drop in - you always add something new to our conversations. we are here all week so we hope that you will drop by again - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you.

sam



jinx said:


> Thanks for all the recipes. I think soup and chicken are on my menu for this week. We have have such terribly cold weather that I have not left the house all week. Yeah, today it warmed up and it rained all day. Now the rain is all froze. My hubby left to do an errand. He made a very slow trip around the block and came right back home. The streets are glare ice. The only car I have seen in an hour slid past it's driveway and had to back up to get in the the driveway. The road is deserted. I am afraid to listen to the t.v. as I know there are bound to be many accidents.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I think you are right Caren and I'm going to go to bed, I'll take some of my coedene cough syrup and hopefully I'll get a fairly good night sleep minus the crazy coughing.
> See you all in the morning.
> Hugs


Glad that you are on the mend. Flu isn't easy to get through---be sure to rest as much as possible...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you stay inside and warm poledra - we don't want you to relapse. on the news tonight they were saying there are 25 states that are having almost epidemic amounts of flu - two people have died here in ohio and more in other states. so we all need to take care and get our flu shots.

sam

it is good to hear from you and know you are back in the living.



Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all are doing well. I have to go back and get caught up on the first 4 pages, but I am here at least.
> Still have a gut wrenching, teetee in the pants cough, that sucks big time, but at least I feel human again and am not praying to die. I can't even imagine how I'd have felt and how long it would have taken to feel better without the Tamaflu. I haven't had the flu in a good 20 years, I could do without having it for another 20+ years.
> It was probably good for my system to get a good workout though.
> Thank you all for your concern, I love you all so much and have missed being with you.
> Hugs


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Off to bed as it is 11:30pm. I will check in tomorrow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Railyn you have had a rough start to 2014! I am so sorry and have both you and DH on my prayer list. My cousin had a 80-90 % blockage on an artery in her neck and they did surgery (balloon type I think) and everything worked out well. Pray that whatever they decide to do will be done quickly and successfully. Also, I believe it is Pacer that had thyroid cancer at one time. I know several of us have had part or all of the tyroid removed and done very well; some of us on thyroid meds and some never have needed it (i.e. Marianne). I'm telling you these things hoping to give you some real hope and do know you and hubby are in my prayers for healing and strength.


 :thumbup:Very well said.Hope things get better soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just watched the national news, saw photos of the flooding in the UK, i hope all our friends over there are on high ground. What a mess.

Shirley, I also saw a massive fire in Calgary. Is that near where you live? It was a bunch of town houses under construction & they said nearby residents had to evacuate but there were no injuries.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Some great recipes Sam- so glad to see Kaye is posting...we have missed you! Happy belated to Gage... Nice pictures - he is getting so grown up. And I saw the vid of Luke walking - before we know it he will be running. Great pics Julie .sounds Ike you have been having fun. We will know something on Monday or Tuesday on Alan's shots for UC. I managed to get some grocery shopping done today and will have a stay in my Jammie's day tomorrow. Hope everyone is safe, warm, or cool - I know you are all loved!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I have an appointment in Brookfield next week. I envy anyone from my area getting to go to GA to warm up. It is really eerie around here tonight. No traffic, just a salt truck every once in awhile.
For those with the terrible cough, have you ever used Vick's on your feet? Man, I thought that was all placebo, but it worked so amazingly well for me that I tell everyone to just try it. 


Gweniepooh said:


> Hello WI Jinx! Haven't seen you in quite awhile! My SIL and DB are here in GA for the weekend; they live in Brookfield WI. DB mentioned that on the flight down this morning he noticed that the temperatures here were 61 degrees warmer than there when he boarded. Hope you and DH will stay safe with all the ice on the roads. Good to see you posting again!.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm hoping you are having a grand time with your brother - don't stay up too late. lol

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Hello WI Jinx! Haven't seen you in quite awhile! My SIL and DB are here in GA for the weekend; they live in Brookfield WI. DB mentioned that on the flight down this morning he noticed that the temperatures here were 61 degrees warmer than there when he boarded. Hope you and DH will stay safe with all the ice on the roads. Good to see you posting again!.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today was a warm day for a change. It was about 60F. I went grocery shopping needing just a very light jacket. It felt so good.
> 2014 has had a rough start for us. On the 2ND, Ray (DH) was diagnoses with Parkinson's disease. Then a couple of days later I took him to the ER with what turned out to be a TIA. He has an arterie in his neck that is 80% blocked. What is going to be done about that hasn't been decided yet.
> Then this week I had a biposy on my thyroid. Today the doctor called me and it is positive. I have an apt. next week with another doctor and we will decide on what the course of action will likely be surgery. this is the third time I have heard the words "you have cancer". Thankfully this was found small. so thankful that I trust God because I am sure I would go completely crazy without Him.


Oh honey I am so sorry.....this sounds like an awful lot to have to process at once. You know we are here for you - someone is always around....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

railyn - positive healing energy zooming to you and ray - I am so sorry all this is happening at one time. but you know the ktp prayer warriors will be out in full force - want you to remember that we are here for you and we always have your back.

sam



Railyn said:


> Today was a warm day for a change. It was about 60F. I went grocery shopping needing just a very light jacket. It felt so good.
> 2014 has had a rough start for us. On the 2ND, Ray (DH) was diagnoses with Parkinson's disease. Then a couple of days later I took him to the ER with what turned out to be a TIA. He has an arterie in his neck that is 80% blocked. What is going to be done about that hasn't been decided yet.
> Then this week I had a biposy on my thyroid. Today the doctor called me and it is positive. I have an apt. next week with another doctor and we will decide on what the course of action will likely be surgery. this is the third time I have heard the words "you have cancer". Thankfully this was found small. so thankful that I trust God because I am sure I would go completely crazy without Him.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Railyn, I am so sorry that you are having all of these family health issues at this time. I know that the doctors working with you and your DH will find the best possible treatment. Try to stay positive. Thoughts and prayers are with you and DH.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope his wish comes true.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Whoopsy's
> 
> I posted on last weeks before I even realized we have a new ktp tonight. lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all are doing well. I have to go back and get caught up on the first 4 pages, but I am here at least.
> Still have a gut wrenching, teetee in the pants cough, that sucks big time, but at least I feel human again and am not praying to die. I can't even imagine how I'd have felt and how long it would have taken to feel better without the Tamaflu. I haven't had the flu in a good 20 years, I could do without having it for another 20+ years.
> It was probably good for my system to get a good workout though.
> Thank you all for your concern, I love you all so much and have missed being with you.
> Hugs


I have your cough....but I think it's allergies.....going for an allergy shot on Monday - I hope that does the trick.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Kaye so glad to have you back, but take it easy for a while.

Railyn, So sorry you and your DH have had such a bumpy start this ne year. Am keeping the both of you in my prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today was a warm day for a change. It was about 60F. I went grocery shopping needing just a very light jacket. It felt so good.
> 2014 has had a rough start for us. On the 2ND, Ray (DH) was diagnoses with Parkinson's disease. Then a couple of days later I took him to the ER with what turned out to be a TIA. He has an arterie in his neck that is 80% blocked. What is going to be done about that hasn't been decided yet.
> Then this week I had a biposy on my thyroid. Today the doctor called me and it is positive. I have an apt. next week with another doctor and we will decide on what the course of action will likely be surgery. this is the third time I have heard the words "you have cancer". Thankfully this was found small. so thankful that I trust God because I am sure I would go completely crazy without Him.


What a absoultelly horrid start to 2014- you must want it finished already. So glad you can trust God to help you through at this very confusing time. Knowing that everything is in his hands is such a comfort when it looks from our eyes that chaos reigns. 
Thyroid cancer is a very easy one to treat. A friend of ours was telling us that all she had was surgery (which these days is not a big deal) and then a dose of radioactive iodine- because all iodine the body gets is sent straight to the thyroid the radioactivity goes straight to the place it is needed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Some great recipes Sam- so glad to see Kaye is posting...we have missed you! Happy belated to Gage... Nice pictures - he is getting so grown up. And I saw the vid of Luke walking - before we know it he will be running. Great pics Julie .sounds Ike you have been having fun. We will know something on Monday or Tuesday on Alan's shots for UC. I managed to get some grocery shopping done today and will have a stay in my Jammie's day tomorrow. Hope everyone is safe, warm, or cool - I know you are all loved!


Well I ran before I walked. Was playing with another child who got up and ran off, so I got up and ran after her much to my mothers amazement! Don't know how far I got mind you. Running is actually easier I have heard as the balance is not so crucial- but in that case why is walking first the norm? surely they should run first.

Guess the video is in what I haven't read as he was still crawling last I heard- think he had taken a tentative step. Well done Luke- now for fun as he gets into everything Kate. Never sure whether they get into everyone once they start to walk because they are walking or if they start to walk because they are ready to get into everything but the two seem to be very closely linked with most kids.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, I loved your outing pictures. What a beautiful area in which you live.


It is pretty special!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have to hang my bird feed up higher than I'd like too as Luna thinks the birds are there for her to chase and harass. She doesn't bother the humming birds. I think they are too sassy for her.


Trust Luna!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Today was a warm day for a change. It was about 60F. I went grocery shopping needing just a very light jacket. It felt so good.
> 2014 has had a rough start for us. On the 2ND, Ray (DH) was diagnoses with Parkinson's disease. Then a couple of days later I took him to the ER with what turned out to be a TIA. He has an arterie in his neck that is 80% blocked. What is going to be done about that hasn't been decided yet.
> Then this week I had a biposy on my thyroid. Today the doctor called me and it is positive. I have an apt. next week with another doctor and we will decide on what the course of action will likely be surgery. this is the third time I have heard the words "you have cancer". Thankfully this was found small. so thankful that I trust God because I am sure I would go completely crazy without Him.


{{{{{{{{{{Railyn}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great pictures Melody. Gage is such a cute young man. Hope his wish comes true!


gagesmom said:


> Whoopsy's
> 
> I posted on last weeks before I even realized we have a new ktp tonight. lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH and I both got our flu shots...got to get Hannah to go get her now especially since she has started back to classes.


thewren said:


> you stay inside and warm poledra - we don't want you to relapse. on the news tonight they were saying there are 25 states that are having almost epidemic amounts of flu - two people have died here in ohio and more in other states. so we all need to take care and get our flu shots.
> 
> sam
> 
> it is good to hear from you and know you are back in the living.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have heard that Vicks is really wonderful used like that. I'm sure it hasn't seemed as cold as you guys have but earlier this week I thought I would never get warm; coldest temperatures in over 20 years...single digits. It was nice to see my DB tonight. Unfortunately, the reason for the visit is due to his DFIL passed away and the funeral is tomorrow. DB and wife will return Sunday to WI.

The glove in your avatar are great (Agree with Sam) Was it a self striping yarn or did you change colors each row. Really attractive. I've got to make a pair of fingerless gloves hopefully this week for my DD's boyfriend. Just finished a pair of socks for SIL to take home with her and currently working on a hat for my sister.



jinx said:


> I have an appointment in Brookfield next week. I envy anyone from my area getting to go to GA to warm up. It is really eerie around here tonight. No traffic, just a salt truck every once in awhile.
> For those with the terrible cough, have you ever used Vick's on your feet? Man, I thought that was all placebo, but it worked so amazingly well for me that I tell everyone to just try it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm up late but brother was only here about 1/2 an hour; he was really tired. He is here for FIL's funeral tomorrow and then will head back north on Sunday. He looks wonderful, has lost 50 lbs. He is 70 and looking well though complaining how he isn't as strong as he used to be and his knees hurt some. You know, the general aches and pains of getting older. If I get a picture of DB, DS, and me all together I'll post it. No denying we aren't brother and sisters.



thewren said:


> I'm hoping you are having a grand time with your brother - don't stay up too late. lol
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness it is later than I realize...almost 2 a.m. and I've got to be at the funeral home at 10 so I guess I need to say goodnight. 

Hope those of you just starting your day have a wonderful time and those of you who like me should be sleeping will get some well needed rest. Sending healing vibes to all who are sick or recovering for a quick healing. You will all be in my prayers before I close my eyes. If any of you have a spare prayer I'm getting anxious about my disability being approved and would appreciate a word or two to "The big guy upstairs". We really need this approval to go through.
Thanks to all. What will be, will be, goodness and mercy to all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So sorry to hear this...big hug. I've heard positive things from people who have gone through the thyroid surgery and iodine treatments. I admire your attitude and I'm sure you'll push on on through this latest challenge. Wishing all the best of outcomes.



Railyn said:


> Today was a warm day for a change. It was about 60F. I went grocery shopping needing just a very light jacket. It felt so good.
> 2014 has had a rough start for us. On the 2ND, Ray (DH) was diagnoses with Parkinson's disease. Then a couple of days later I took him to the ER with what turned out to be a TIA. He has an arterie in his neck that is 80% blocked. What is going to be done about that hasn't been decided yet.
> Then this week I had a biposy on my thyroid. Today the doctor called me and it is positive. I have an apt. next week with another doctor and we will decide on what the course of action will likely be surgery. this is the third time I have heard the words "you have cancer". Thankfully this was found small. so thankful that I trust God because I am sure I would go completely crazy without Him.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi Spider -- are you still spending time with your Mom & sister to be closer to your work? I know you've been driving back and forth during some awful weather. I think of you and your DH often and keep you in my prayers.



Spider said:


> Railyn, so sorry to hear all your news. Gwen, had some wows words for you and you know you have everyone here pulling for you both. And trusting in god is the best thing for you to do..
> Gwen, miss keeping with everyone. First thing I do when I get home at the end of the week is check in with all of you. I try to skim what i miss but sometimes you guys are so chatty.
> Hope all are well and getting caught up now that the holidays are over.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

And, they have a new eye level with all kinds of new things to see and explore. We have a circular house where you can walk (or run) through the kitchen, dining and living room....the carpet through the living and dining rooms should be worn out for all the racing around there that DGS has done. At almost 5, he's much calmer now...but from 1-3 are very fun ages of lots of exploring.



darowil said:


> Well I ran before I walked. Was playing with another child who got up and ran off, so I got up and ran after her much to my mothers amazement! Don't know how far I got mind you. Running is actually easier I have heard as the balance is not so crucial- but in that case why is walking first the norm? surely they should run first.
> 
> Guess the video is in what I haven't read as he was still crawling last I heard- think he had taken a tentative step. Well done Luke- now for fun as he gets into everything Kate. Never sure whether they get into everyone once they start to walk because they are walking or if they start to walk because they are ready to get into everything but the two seem to be very closely linked with most kids.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

almost three - guess I should be in bed.

sam


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Good to hear from Kaye and Carol! Hope you both get back to full health as soon as possible. Thanks for all the yummy recipes and the papercrafting ideas, Sam. Bentley sounds a happy little soul if he smiles his way through teething and colds like that. Bless him, and you all.
Purple and London gal must be bursting with excitement. Does Defiance know what to expect?? BTW, when do we need to send our squares? 
I hope your arm is starting to get back to normal now, Valerie, and that your bees are surviving the winter storms. 
I'm only up to p6 and need to get a move on with DH's packing etc as he's off to England today on his way to San Francico. I'm joining him later!! (Not excited at all.......!)


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello, my precious Family,
I have been keeping lurking and that is about it.
Marilyn, I am so saddened 2014 has started out so tragically for you and Ray. Our prayer warriors are already at work and will see you through.
Carol, I am so glad there is some good news on your brother. We will continue to pray for full recovery.
Valerie, Hang in there with your wrist. Keep it supported and give it a little time.
Melody, You are always on my heart, honey and I am praying this year will bring you a new house in which you will build a home. Happy belated birthday to Gage, My goodness he is growing so fast.
Kate, I was not able to get the video but pictures of Luke are just priceless. He has become quite the little man.
Sam, would love to see pictures of Bentley. It is wonderful he is such a happy little baby. I am sure this is due to the loving family in which he is nurtured. You put so much time and effort into KTP, Sam. It is so appreciated. You are truly a special man.
Tess, Prayer warriors at work to relieve your pain and to comfort you in the loss of your brother.
Linda, do be careful driving back and forth. I continue to pray for DH a job.
Gwen, glad you were able to visit with your brother and glad you have heat.
Marachiste, we are all lifting you up during this difficult time. Being a caregiver can be taxing, so be sure and take some time for yourself.
Caren, so glad you are beginning to feel better. Dont rush it though.
Kaye, the same goes for you. We have all missed you terribly. You have been very sick, so you will not just snap back quickly. Listen to your body.
Prayers continue for Kathy and David in their travels.
I know I have forgotten someone.this is why I like to keep a prayer book
For all those that are hurting, for whatever reason, you are not alone and are loved here and prayed for. Just hang on, Joy Comes in the morning
Had my 6 mo. Checkup. Dr is taking me off Coumadin (Warfarin) and putting me on a new drug in which I do not have to be tested but every six months. He has also increased the dose of my thyroid medicine, and put me on Flonase. He has made an appointment for me for Tues in which the Dr is going to check me out for all the repeated sinus infections. Sure would like to get to the bottom of this.
Have not gotten back to my knitting or started my heavy duty house cleaning. It has been so darn cold here, all I have wanted to do is stay bundled up and read or watch movies.
Gwen, forgot to mention, prayers ARE going up for disability. Still remembering Marianne, as I know this is such a roller coaster ride with her momso taxing mentally and physically. I Love You All to the Moon and Back.Betty


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Good to hear from Kaye and Carol! Hope you both get back to full health as soon as possible. Thanks for all the yummy recipes and the papercrafting ideas, Sam. Bentley sounds a happy little soul if he smiles his way through teething and colds like that. Bless him, and you all.
> Purple and London gal must be bursting with excitement. Does Defiance know what to expect?? BTW, when do we need to send our squares?
> I hope your arm is starting to get back to normal now, Valerie, and that your bees are surviving the winter storms.
> I'm only up to p6 and need to get a move on with DH's packing etc as he's off to England today on his way to San Francico. I'm joining him later!! (Not excited at all.......!)


I think Joy said she needs them by 1st June.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all are doing well. I have to go back and get caught up on the first 4 pages, but I am here at least.
> Still have a gut wrenching, teetee in the pants cough, that sucks big time, but at least I feel human again and am not praying to die. I can't even imagine how I'd have felt and how long it would have taken to feel better without the Tamaflu. I haven't had the flu in a good 20 years, I could do without having it for another 20+ years.
> It was probably good for my system to get a good workout though.
> Thank you all for your concern, I love you all so much and have missed being with you.
> ...


It is great to hear that you are on the road to the mend. Flu is so debilitating.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all are doing well. I have to go back and get caught up on the first 4 pages, but I am here at least.
> Still have a gut wrenching, teetee in the pants cough, that sucks big time, but at least I feel human again and am not praying to die. I can't even imagine how I'd have felt and how long it would have taken to feel better without the Tamaflu. I haven't had the flu in a good 20 years, I could do without having it for another 20+ years.
> It was probably good for my system to get a good workout though.
> Thank you all for your concern, I love you all so much and have missed being with you.
> Hugs


Kaye - so good to see you back. I've only had real flu once in my life and that was once too often. I'm sure you still have about as much energy as a wet dish rag so take things very easily for a few more days. Stay in the warm - knit when you feel like it. Let the world go by - it will still be there when you feel like getting out! Lots of hugs OOOxxxx


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here is a link to photos of frozen Niagra falls.
> 
> http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/images-capture-moments-niagara-falls-froze-over-1.1630526


Spectacularl pictures!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Today was a warm day for a change. It was about 60F. I went grocery shopping needing just a very light jacket. It felt so good.
> 2014 has had a rough start for us. On the 2ND, Ray (DH) was diagnoses with Parkinson's disease. Then a couple of days later I took him to the ER with what turned out to be a TIA. He has an arterie in his neck that is 80% blocked. What is going to be done about that hasn't been decided yet.
> Then this week I had a biposy on my thyroid. Today the doctor called me and it is positive. I have an apt. next week with another doctor and we will decide on what the course of action will likely be surgery. this is the third time I have heard the words "you have cancer". Thankfully this was found small. so thankful that I trust God because I am sure I would go completely crazy without Him.


Railyn - so sorry to hear all of your and DH health problems. What a way to start the year. Just know that all of us here love you and are including you both in all our prayers, and you know the power of all these prayer warriors! Gentle hugs for you ((()))


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just watched the national news, saw photos of the flooding in the UK, i hope all our friends over there are on high ground. What a mess.
> 
> Shirley, I also saw a massive fire in Calgary. Is that near where you live? It was a bunch of town houses under construction & they said nearby residents had to evacuate but there were no injuries.


All the aerial shots that I have seen on our news really make you realise how bad it is. We have many roads around here closed due to flooding so that makes the traffic on the passable roads a nightmare. I'm on the high ground and OK!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> All the aerial shots that I have seen on our news really make you realise how bad it is. We have many roads around here closed due to flooding so that makes the traffic on the passable roads a nightmare. I'm on the high ground and OK!


Relieved to hear you are OK at least- I think it floods where Tessa lives- I remember some very soggy tales from last winter/spring!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today was a warm day for a change. It was about 60F. I went grocery shopping needing just a very light jacket. It felt so good.
> 2014 has had a rough start for us. On the 2ND, Ray (DH) was diagnoses with Parkinson's disease. Then a couple of days later I took him to the ER with what turned out to be a TIA. He has an arterie in his neck that is 80% blocked. What is going to be done about that hasn't been decided yet.
> Then this week I had a biposy on my thyroid. Today the doctor called me and it is positive. I have an apt. next week with another doctor and we will decide on what the course of action will likely be surgery. this is the third time I have heard the words "you have cancer". Thankfully this was found small. so thankful that I trust God because I am sure I would go completely crazy without Him.


Hoping everything turns out well for you and your DH. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Whoopsy's
> 
> I posted on last weeks before I even realized we have a new ktp tonight. lol.
> 
> ...


Great photos Mel. He really thought hard about that wish didn't he, I hope it comes true!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Slept in, had a late breakfast and then my neighbour came in for a chat, but I'm here now and it is a lovely day.

Hope everyone is having a good week end and staying safe, warm (or cool) and dry.

Sunny Saturday photos......


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, they have a new eye level with all kinds of new things to see and explore. We have a circular house where you can walk (or run) through the kitchen, dining and living room....the carpet through the living and dining rooms should be worn out for all the racing around there that DGS has done. At almost 5, he's much calmer now...but from 1-3 are very fun ages of lots of exploring.


He's very much into exploring already.....kitchen cupboards, DVD cabinet, the waste paper basket, etc! We've bought 2 stair gates, one for the bottom of the stairs and the other for the kitchen door, and various ornaments, plants and bins are moved before he arrives. He knows when he's about to touch something he shouldn't, as he looks at you, grins, then goes for it as fast as he can before you can grab him! It's funny at the moment, but it'll get him into real trouble shortly! :lol:


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I know what you mean not not getting warm. I feel a chill deep down inside that just does not want to leave. Thanks for the nice words about the mitts. It is a variegated yarn. I chose that pattern as it is sized from infant to adult. The small ones are for my Great Grand Daughter and the large ones are for my Granddaughter. Sorry for the reason of your brothers visit.


Gweniepooh said:


> I have heard that Vicks is really wonderful used like that. I'm sure it hasn't seemed as cold as you guys have but earlier this week I thought I would never get warm; coldest temperatures in over 20 years...single digits. It was nice to see my DB tonight. Unfortunately, the reason for the visit is due to his DFIL passed away and the funeral is tomorrow. DB and wife will return Sunday to WI.
> 
> The glove in your avatar are great (Agree with Sam) Was it a self striping yarn or did you change colors each row. Really attractive. I've got to make a pair of fingerless gloves hopefully this week for my DD's boyfriend. Just finished a pair of socks for SIL to take home with her and currently working on a hat for my sister.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

This is from one of the blogs I subscribe to....we, in the U.S. only need to insert CONGRESS in place of Parliament, and it will definitely be what a lot of us are thinking!
JuneK


If you start with a cage containing five monkeys and inside the cage, hang a banana on a string from the top and then you place a set of stairs under the banana, before long a monkey will go to the stairs and climb toward the banana.

As soon as he touches the stairs, you spray all the other monkeys with cold water.After a while another monkey makes an attempt with same result... all the other monkeys are sprayed with cold water. Pretty soon when another monkey tries to climb the stairs, the other monkeys will try to prevent it.Now, put the cold water away.

Remove one monkey from the cage and replace it with a new one.The new monkey sees the banana and attempts to climb the stairs. To his shock, all of the other monkeys beat the crap out of him. After another attempt and attack, he knows that if he tries to climb the stairs he will be assaulted.

Next, remove another of the original five monkeys, replacing it with a new one.The newcomer goes to the stairs and is attacked. The previous newcomer takes part in the punishment...... with enthusiasm, because he is now part of the "team".

Then, replace a third original monkey with a new one, followed by the fourth, then the fifth. Every time the newest monkey takes to the stairs, he is attacked.

Now, the monkeys that are beating him up have no idea why they were not permitted to climb the stairs. Neither do they know why they are participating in the beating of the newest monkey.

Finally, having replaced all of the original monkeys, none of the remaining monkeys will have ever been sprayed with cold water. Nevertheless, not one of the monkeys will try to climb the stairway for the banana.

Why, you ask? Because in their minds...that is the way it has always been!This, my friends, is how Parliament operates... and this is why, from time to time: ALL of the monkeys need to be REPLACED AT THE SAME TIME.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

This is from one of the blogs I subscribe to....we, in the U.S. only need to insert CONGRESS in place of Parliament, and it will definitely be what a lot of us are thinking!
JuneK

Psychology 101

If you start with a cage containing five monkeys and inside the cage, hang a banana on a string from the top and then you place a set of stairs under the banana, before long a monkey will go to the stairs and climb toward the banana.

As soon as he touches the stairs, you spray all the other monkeys with cold water.After a while another monkey makes an attempt with same result... all the other monkeys are sprayed with cold water. Pretty soon when another monkey tries to climb the stairs, the other monkeys will try to prevent it.Now, put the cold water away.

Remove one monkey from the cage and replace it with a new one.The new monkey sees the banana and attempts to climb the stairs. To his shock, all of the other monkeys beat the crap out of him. After another attempt and attack, he knows that if he tries to climb the stairs he will be assaulted.

Next, remove another of the original five monkeys, replacing it with a new one.The newcomer goes to the stairs and is attacked. The previous newcomer takes part in the punishment...... with enthusiasm, because he is now part of the "team".

Then, replace a third original monkey with a new one, followed by the fourth, then the fifth. Every time the newest monkey takes to the stairs, he is attacked.

Now, the monkeys that are beating him up have no idea why they were not permitted to climb the stairs. Neither do they know why they are participating in the beating of the newest monkey.

Finally, having replaced all of the original monkeys, none of the remaining monkeys will have ever been sprayed with cold water. Nevertheless, not one of the monkeys will try to climb the stairway for the banana.

Why, you ask? Because in their minds...that is the way it has always been!This, my friends, is how Parliament operates... and this is why, from time to time: ALL of the monkeys need to be REPLACED AT THE SAME TIME.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

June, I love that! Unfortunately it is so very true. :roll:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

And to go with the Psychology 101, we can also consider this! I think a lot of us are beginning to feel the same way. Hope you can get a chuckle out of this instead of deepening the depression!
JuneK


Over 5 thousand years ago, Moses said, "Lay down your shovels, get on your camels and asses and I will lead you to the Promised Land."

Nearly 75 years ago, (when Welfare was first introduced) Pres. Roosevelt said, "Lay down your shovels, sit on your asses, and light up a Camel, this is the Promised Land".

Today, Congress has stolen your shovels, taxed your asses, raised the price of Camels and mortgaged your Promised Land.

A friend was so depressed thinking about Social Security, the Health Care, the state of the economy, that I called a Suicide Hot line. I had to press 1 for English. I was connected to a call center in Pakistan. I said I was feeling suicidal. He got excited and asked if I could drive a truck.
Folks, we are well and truly screwed!!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Sam, wow some of those recipes sound so delicious!! The Fig and Prociutto sounds delicious indeed!!! So good to hear from you again. Have a wonderful day and I hope Bentley is well, my son had those terrible ear infections when he was a tiny one and they were scary. He is now 44 years old and that can tell you that somehow we all survive.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> And to go with the Psychology 101, we can also consider this! I think a lot of us are beginning to feel the same way. Hope you can get a chuckle out of this instead of deepening the depression!
> JuneK
> 
> Over 5 thousand years ago, Moses said, "Lay down your shovels, get on your camels and asses and I will lead you to the Promised Land."
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all are doing well. I have to go back and get caught up on the first 4 pages, but I am here at least.
> Still have a gut wrenching, teetee in the pants cough, that sucks big time, but at least I feel human again and am not praying to die. I can't even imagine how I'd have felt and how long it would have taken to feel better without the Tamaflu. I haven't had the flu in a good 20 years, I could do without having it for another 20+ years.
> It was probably good for my system to get a good workout though.
> Thank you all for your concern, I love you all so much and have missed being with you.
> Hugs


Oh, Kaye...it's so good that you're feeling well enough to be visiting with us again! I sure have missed you. I hope David has been staying safe driving in the miserable weather and road conditions.
Hugs
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm feeling a bit lighter of heart today...and can get my act together, and think of other things for tomorrow.
Thanks to the "prayer warriors"...good things are coming. I really like that term....it's what the KTP does VERY well!
Hugs to all.....I feel like I am emerging from an abyss. Thanks...it's a simple word, but carries so much emotion & weight. Carol il/oh[/quote]

So glad you're feeling brighter....depression is hard and this time of year, with your bad weather, it's so easy to have it creep up on you.
I'm sure the good news about your brother lightens your heart considerably.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it was difficult to even check my mail, I told David that he should be able to tell I'm really sick, I hadn't had coffee in several days, I had a cup this morning or the first time in almost 2 weeks.
> David got in last night and just had a quick run to Alliance, Ne and back today. He's home now until Monday, then he'll head back to Michigan again. Hopefully the weather will be better for his trip next week, he said last week was awful.


So thankful that David stayed safe. Will be sure to keep praying for his safety in the coming week and the rest of the winter.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hello WI Jinx! Haven't seen you in quite awhile! My SIL and DB are here in GA for the weekend; they live in Brookfield WI. DB mentioned that on the flight down this morning he noticed that the temperatures here were 61 degrees warmer than there when he boarded. Hope you and DH will stay safe with all the ice on the roads. Good to see you posting again!.


SO glad your SIL and DB arrived safely. I know you'll enjoy the reunion even though the circumstances of the reunion is very sad.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Take a look at Lake Michigan's ice balls.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/10561510/Lake-Michigan-turns-into-a-sea-of-ice-balls.html
> 
> ...


I saw those on the news...really amazing. Thank goodness, it never gets that cold here. Highs in the upper +20F was cold enough for us and unusual since it was several days before the temperature rose about freezing. Supposed to be in the mid +70s F today. It's a wonder we don't all get pneumonia the way our temps yo-yo in the winter here.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today was a warm day for a change. It was about 60F. I went grocery shopping needing just a very light jacket. It felt so good.
> 2014 has had a rough start for us. On the 2ND, Ray (DH) was diagnoses with Parkinson's disease. Then a couple of days later I took him to the ER with what turned out to be a TIA. He has an arterie in his neck that is 80% blocked. What is going to be done about that hasn't been decided yet.
> Then this week I had a biposy on my thyroid. Today the doctor called me and it is positive. I have an apt. next week with another doctor and we will decide on what the course of action will likely be surgery. this is the third time I have heard the words "you have cancer". Thankfully this was found small. so thankful that I trust God because I am sure I would go completely crazy without Him.


Oh, Marilyn...I'm so sorry to hear that 2014 is starting out so bad for you. I will keep you and your DH in my prayers.
Hugs, dear friend.
junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Whoopsy's
> 
> I posted on last weeks before I even realized we have a new ktp tonight. lol.
> 
> ...


Looks like Gage had a great birthday party....he's so cute.
I know being a 9 yr old boy, he probably doesn't want to hear that.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Slept in, had a late breakfast and then my neighbour came in for a chat, but I'm here now and it is a lovely day.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end and staying safe, warm (or cool) and dry.
> 
> Sunny Saturday photos......


As always your garden pictures are lovely. So glad you have sunshine and not the flooding that is in so many places in your country!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry about the duplicate posting. When I saw it, it was too late to delete.
JK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning From Great Bend where it is a heat wave. The temperature is 6C/ 43F, at 08:53 and raining. The snow is melting rather quickly. 

Will check back in later, have to go out and get groceries. A friend has offered to take me so I don't have to drive. 

Coffee this morning. 

Healing energy and happy hugs to all.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Take a look at Lake Michigan's ice balls.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/10561510/Lake-Michigan-turns-into-a-sea-of-ice-balls.html
> 
> ...


That is amazing,


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Slept in, had a late breakfast and then my neighbour came in for a chat, but I'm here now and it is a lovely day.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end and staying safe, warm (or cool) and dry.
> 
> Sunny Saturday photos......


Good afternoon your garden is looking lovely and relaxing. Buddha seems to be enjoying the sun. 
So glad you are not getting flooded like so many others over there.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Today was a warm day for a change. It was about 60F. I went grocery shopping needing just a very light jacket. It felt so good.
> 2014 has had a rough start for us. On the 2ND, Ray (DH) was diagnoses with Parkinson's disease. Then a couple of days later I took him to the ER with what turned out to be a TIA. He has an arterie in his neck that is 80% blocked. What is going to be done about that hasn't been decided yet.
> Then this week I had a biposy on my thyroid. Today the doctor called me and it is positive. I have an apt. next week with another doctor and we will decide on what the course of action will likely be surgery. this is the third time I have heard the words "you have cancer". Thankfully this was found small. so thankful that I trust God because I am sure I would go completely crazy without Him.


Your faith is strong, and I stand with you believing that the healing has already started,


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning From Great Bend where it is a heat wave. The temperature is 6C/ 43F, at 08:53 and raining. The snow is melting rather quickly.
> 
> Will check back in later, have to go out and get groceries. A friend has offered to take me so I don't have to drive.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning From Great Bend where it is a heat wave. The temperature is 6C/ 43F, at 08:53 and raining. The snow is melting rather quickly.
> 
> Will check back in later, have to go out and get groceries. A friend has offered to take me so I don't have to drive.


It was around that temperature here yesterday and it felt almost tropical in comparison to what we had earlier in the week. I also got out to the grocery store and after days of being in (because of the weather or because DD did most of the errands while she was here) it seemed like a very exciting outing! It was made even more exciting because the store had been totally re-arranged over the holidays (what a time to pick)....


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Whoopsy's
> 
> I posted on last weeks before I even realized we have a new ktp tonight. lol.
> 
> ...


Really nice, he looks so happy, handsome guy, lovely cake
:-D


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH and I both got our flu shots...got to get Hannah to go get her now especially since she has started back to classes.


I got DD to get one while she was home. It is one of the very few times I meddle (can see my family laughing now  as I type this) but it is important....especially this year from what I am hearing on the news....


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good morning Caren. Love this mornings coffee. So sweet! Glad you're warming up a bit although I know you like the cold. Your temperature of 6c is about the same as us today - and NO RAIN!! In fact a lovely bright sunny day.


Glad to hear there is no rain and it's sunny a very nice day for you. Our high is to be 8.8C/ 48F today, staying a bit high for my liking the rest of the week. The lowest it is to get it -2C/28F.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> It was around that temperature here yesterday and it felt almost tropical in comparison to what we had earlier in the week. I also got out to the grocery store and after days of being in (because of the weather or because DD did most of the errands while she was here) it seemed like a very exciting outing! It was made even more exciting because the store had been totally re-arranged over the holidays (what a time to pick)....


Feels like a heat wave here too. I don't mind too much except for the snow melting. the upside is it is great for making snowmen, too bad the grandchildren aren't here what a fort they could build today.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Slept in, had a late breakfast and then my neighbour came in for a chat, but I'm here now and it is a lovely day.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end and staying safe, warm (or cool) and dry.
> 
> Sunny Saturday photos......


Have my coffee, and as always the garden is perfect, a place to sit and relax you can almost feel the healing. :-D thanks.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it was difficult to even check my mail, I told David that he should be able to tell I'm really sick, I hadn't had coffee in several days, I had a cup this morning or the first time in almost 2 weeks.
> David got in last night and just had a quick run to Alliance, Ne and back today. He's home now until Monday, then he'll head back to Michigan again. Hopefully the weather will be better for his trip next week, he said last week was awful.


Monday we are expecting temperatures to drop and possible snow. Hopefully not as bad as last week.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning From Great Bend where it is a heat wave. The temperature is 6C/ 43F, at 08:53 and raining. The snow is melting rather quickly.
> 
> Will check back in later, have to go out and get groceries. A friend has offered to take me so I don't have to drive.
> 
> ...


Lovely cups so cute, snow photo is awesome, so peaceful. :-D


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> *KAP feedback thanks* I really appreciate having heard from folks regarding pushing the KAP registration back farther. I will be getting the registration form ready this weekend and have it ready to send out hopefully by the end of next week. Deadline for registration will be July 31st. Folks can go ahead and send me the registration form, etc. anytime between your receipt of it and then. More info later.....thanks again for your input.


I think this is good. Thanks for extending it so more people could consider being present for the event. I know there is a lot of preparation to be done so hopefully those that know they will be there will register early and those who need to see what life will be like closer to that time can hold off and sign up later.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 10 January 14
> 
> The children were getting stir crazy and bored with all the days off they have had. Had they been older I might have shown them these directions and just to see what they could have come up with. Again  go to the web site to see the pictures. My first thought was to make these to put Christmas presents in  you know  like sweaters, etc. and then wrapping them. Granted  they would have no top but if you were careful you could wrap them quite nicely.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Luke does have an impish grin and now we know he has the personality to go with it....fun and frustrating. Our son was (is) like that...but I always can tell when he's about to be up to something by watching his face. It's a darling characteristic once they learn the boundaries and a lot of fun to be around.



KateB said:


> He's very much into exploring already.....kitchen cupboards, DVD cabinet, the waste paper basket, etc! We've bought 2 stair gates, one for the bottom of the stairs and the other for the kitchen door, and various ornaments, plants and bins are moved before he arrives. He knows when he's about to touch something he shouldn't, as he looks at you, grins, then goes for it as fast as he can before you can grab him! It's funny at the moment, but it'll get him into real trouble shortly! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning From Great Bend where it is a heat wave. The temperature is 6C/ 43F, at 08:53 and raining. The snow is melting rather quickly.
> 
> Will check back in later, have to go out and get groceries. A friend has offered to take me so I don't have to drive.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

June, the psychology lessons are so true.

Caren, what cute rabbits. Hope your snow doesn't melt too fast or you will have water running everywhere.
Railyn, things have to improve in the rest of 2014 with all those here praying for it to be so. Take care.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Almost 10:30 am here and I have been folding laundry, deciding whether to do the dishes now or later and packing up a few things. It is still foggy out side and the snow is melting. But this afternoon it is supposed to turn cold out there again and snow. Mother Nature sure is mad at us. lol.

Going this afternoon to look at an apartment. :-D :-D 

Going to go back and catch up now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi to all..it's an ugly day outside. It's about 35F degrees so all the snow is melting and we have flooding already. It's cloudy and drizzling and all the old snow is gray and sloppy. I love seeing the pictures of the sun and gardens and bunnies in the cups of coffee this a.m.

It's a bleak day, so will spend it doing laundry and other domestic tasks...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

We can fill our feeder with wild bird food and its gone within a couple hours! We also throw out peanuts in the shell unsalted for the blue jays and squirrels.

Kaye so glad you are feeling better and back with us! Continue getting enough rest so you get rid of it completely.

Pacer its so nice to hear that you have young people interested in learning how to knit. Anytime someone learns that I knit they tell me no one does that anymore its a dying craft. I then inform them that they are very wrong, lots of us love to knit and crochet and even men are knitting and designing.

Carol glad you are feeling more positive and withit. Enjoy your dinner with friends, sounds like lots of fun.

Railyn, so sorry this new year is starting out so rough for bith of you. Keeping you and DH in prayers. 

June love your "poems " lol sad but true

Kate I remember DGS doing that same thing not long ago, he will quickly learn that its not so funny and move on to other things

Caren glad you are getting out, nice friend to take you shopping. Love the bunnies!

Hope Gages wish comes true. Glad he had a good day!
We got quite a bit of rain yesterday an so everything is pretty slick here. DGS is with us today he and pawpaw played cars we had breakfast have read a couple books watched Mickey Mouse and played games on the kindle and its only 9:30 am lol. 

I placed an order with Webs last week it still isn't here though because of the weather oh well is good for me to work on the baby blanket before the new stuff gets here. Off to play 
Prayers n hugs


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just watched the national news, saw photos of the flooding in the UK, i hope all our friends over there are on high ground. What a mess.
> 
> Shirley, I also saw a massive fire in Calgary. Is that near where you live? It was a bunch of town houses under construction & they said nearby residents had to evacuate but there were no injuries.


No - it wasn't that close - about l5 minutes -- it was in the NW though. We did have a condo fire in our complex during Christmas week. A young man was visiting his father and lay on the bed to read and an ash from his cigarette ended up on the mattress - it caught fire and about 20 minutes later, after they had both left - the window blew out and the flames completely demolished that condo and filled that whole building with smoke - what a mess.

Just a thought for those who are having freezing weather -- If you own a home - it is a good idea to let the taps run very lightly in order to keep your pipes from freezing. We never had a problem all the time we owned our house but people around us got frozen pipes and so think about doing that.

Bonnie - do you run your tap water in the bitter weather?

It has been some years since we had to worry about frozen pipes that we were responsible for - after l0 winters in Arizona - but we had a home in Strathmore before we moved back to Calgary for 2 years and {ran the taps doesn't require much just enough to keep the water running ) whenever it got really cold. all our neighborhood did the same.

It is quite a nice day here but we are surrounded by bad weather which happens every once in awhile. Lots and lots of snow but the temps are not too bad. no wind which is a big thing here.

I am so relieved to see Kaye back with us and Caren feeling better too. Prayers for all who are having problems of any sort. Pat had the balloon treatment for a closed artery and had no problems for a long time . All his problems were 
due to plaque build up. He also had 3 stents put in. It is absolutely astounding what they can do with hearts nowadays. So try not to worry (not possible I know ) but do know that they are accomplishing wonderful things. Ask me how I know -- we have been though so much with Pat's heart problems - but he is doing so well. Prayers are with you all.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I am really enjoying getting back into the workshop mode-- I think I need to be busy and it is so great to see so many joining us in 2014. 

If anyone has any suggestions for classes please contact me -- I am very serious as we have covered so much that now I am looking for ideas and new projects. If any want to teach their specialty or if you see something in Main or pictures, let me know.

Crochet is something we are trying to push a bit as it doesn't get as much attention as knitting . Anyway, all help with ideas would be much appreciated.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Railyn- my dear you are in my thoughts and prayers. As a ktp prayer warrior I am on the job. 

Thank you all for your compliments on Gage being a cutie. I have always thought so but then I am his Mama. Only a little biased. :-D 

I have the body done on the purple sweater and one sleeve done. Started the second sleeve and then have to do the collar and sew together. I will do all that before I start the bonnet and booties. I hate have all kinds of stuff to sew up at the end, I am going to sew it up as I go along.

Betty we all love you to the moon and back too. 

Crochet sounds like a good workshop if it can be worked out. I have always wanted to learn crochet.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning From Great Bend where it is a heat wave. The temperature is 6C/ 43F, at 08:53 and raining. The snow is melting rather quickly.
> 
> Will check back in later, have to go out and get groceries. A friend has offered to take me so I don't have to drive.
> 
> ...


Hope you wrapped up well to stay dry in your rainy weather. I hope the rain and melting snow won't freeze tonight but in your area, it probably will.
JuneK


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, everyone, from a very soggy central New York! My weather is a lot like Caren's - a couple of degrees warmer and no rain -the soggy is because the snow is melting rapidly. We have a lake in the backyard low spot. The ground is still frozen so the water just sits on top - one year when this happened, it re-froze and the kids all went ice skating on it - they had a blast!

Praying hard for all who are ill or recuperating - started a new prayer notebook for 2014 and have more pages written on than I like, but I will trust that God will listen to the TP "prayer warriors".

I'm working on finishing the travelling vine scarf I started last year - found it among my UFOs and it told me that I need to get it finished! I'm also going to dig through the stash and find some yarn for the upcoming workshop on entrelac. I told Bob that I was going to learn something new and he just nodded and smiled. I have him so well trained (LOL). He is also learning something new - his department gave him an iPad Air when he retired. DD#1 gave him his first lesson the other night - I'm sure he'll be over there a few more times and he has figured some stuff out on his own. When he gets better with it, I'm going to have him show me the basics - gotta keep up with all the modern technology!
Well, gonna go put the laundry in the dryer and then go stash diving - wheee!!!!! 
Love and continued prayers, Paula


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 10:30 am here and I have been folding laundry, deciding whether to do the dishes now or later and packing up a few things. It is still foggy out side and the snow is melting. But this afternoon it is supposed to turn cold out there again and snow. Mother Nature sure is mad at us. lol.
> 
> Going this afternoon to look at an apartment. :-D :-D
> 
> Going to go back and catch up now.


Hope the apartment will be good for you until you find your forever home! Please be careful...I imagine your roads are still slippery.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shirley, we don't ever have problems with frozen pipes in the house as it is well insulated. The water for the watering bowl has heat tape wrapped around it, then insulated so it is just plugged in when it gets very cold.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Ya it is a bit like Carens weather here. Rainy and warmer than it has been lately. I am dreading walking on the icy driveway. It is going to get colder this afternoon and most likely all the wet will turn to ice.


jknappva said:


> Hope the apartment will be good for you until you find your forever home! Please be careful...I imagine your roads are still slippery.
> Junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Puplover, sounds like you have had a busy morning with your Grandson. I remember those days with Gage. Always on the go, something new to explore. Thank you for the birthday wishes for Gage.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11am here an d I am going to go for now. Check in later on.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have the minion hat made - now have to make the eyes, etc.
> The black yarn is bleeding into the yellow so I hope that I can wash it in cold water and then set the color with vinegar....anyone with any experience with this issue? I hope to start the matching mittens tomorrow. The baby blanket is about 1/3 done so will be working on that also and I found a princess crown hat to go with it---hope to add some beads to that to bling it up a bit.


Just keep rinsing and rinsing with the vinegar solution and I add a little salt as well. I lay on a white paper towel to be sure that the color is all waned out before I do a final clear rinse for smell and then dry. Once t he color is set, it should be OK to follow label,directions for washing...it is really just all the excess dyne that is causing the problem.... (If you haven't used the black in the hat yet, you can make skein... a few figure eight knots around and treat the yarn before knitting.)


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Good morning all. Enjoying my first cup of coffee and reading on what you are doing. Our weather is much milder. We are suppose to stay this way for awhile.
Today will pack up and leave again, we are going into friends to stay and she and I will have a quilting day and her DH and mine will start doing some wiring projects in their house.
Betty and Paulla and Melody and Shirley and Purple and Kate and Puplover and Poledra and joy and Kathy, think of all you. Gwen you watch over Marianne. How is Charlotte and Jinx doing? Sam you must be feeling a little stronger. Take care all, will check in latter today.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the great recipes, Sam. The newspaper baskets are fun too and easy to make a lid by just going a hair bigger and not very deep..... I never have enough organizational things...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Her you guys are on page 14 already and I haven't even started... Have to decide on clothes and go to skilled nursing to settle mom in after transfer. VB starts at 2 today but is near home..... I still have baskets and baskets of mom's clothes to deal,with and I need to get down and clean her house.... YUCK.... Not looking forward to either.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Melody, Gage sure is a good looking young man and I hope he considers company tonight as an extension of his birthday..... Will be thinking good thoughts as you look at the new apartment today. I know an extra move is a royal pain, but making a decision in a rush is not good either. Hope you find the perfect home sometime this year.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Her you guys are on page 14 already and I haven't even started... Have to decide on clothes and go to skilled nursing to settle mom in after transfer. VB starts at 2 today but is near home..... I still have baskets and baskets of mom's clothes to deal,with and I need to get down and clean her house.... YUCK.... Not looking forward to either.


Wishing you a stout heart (strong, brave, and resolute!)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, we don't ever have problems with frozen pipes in the house as it is well insulated. The water for the watering bowl has heat tape wrapped around it, then insulated so it is just plugged in when it gets very cold.


That is good- we bought our house in the 70's and lived in it until 1999 and the whole neighbourhood kept the water on . those who didn't had problems with frozen pipes. I am sure if you are well insulated (my computer printed insulted)
you won't have a problem. I would imagine however for those in the south who are not used to freezing temps. it might be a good idea. I doubt that their pipes are well insulated or built to withstand bitter weather. Just a thought.

Our friends are on a farm east of Edmonton and they have their farm house and barn well insulated too which makes a huge difference. Their family has been on that farm for 3 generations and I remember when they built their new home about 6 years ago and they are so pleased with the new winter set up for their buildings. I figured yours was the same.

I am slowly getting all the information about everyone's home area into a list of each part of the world. I haven't been able to work on it this past week because of the workshops but it is well underway. I will make lists and you can all mark your own atlas if you care to. It is really interesting. I had pre conceived ideas about the Channel Islands and other parts of the UK - thought I knew it pretty well. guess i didn't know as much as I thought I did. (Nothing unusual) I have found out as I get older that I don't know everything!!

:-( :mrgreen: :-(


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love it june - and oh so true.

sam



jknappva said:


> This is from one of the blogs I subscribe to....we, in the U.S. only need to insert CONGRESS in place of Parliament, and it will definitely be what a lot of us are thinking!
> JuneK
> 
> If you start with a cage containing five monkeys and inside the cage, hang a banana on a string from the top and then you place a set of stairs under the banana, before long a monkey will go to the stairs and climb toward the banana.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny june - and again - very true.

sam



jknappva said:


> And to go with the Psychology 101, we can also consider this! I think a lot of us are beginning to feel the same way. Hope you can get a chuckle out of this instead of deepening the depression!
> JuneK
> 
> Over 5 thousand years ago, Moses said, "Lay down your shovels, get on your camels and asses and I will lead you to the Promised Land."
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I actually think it is harder on the adults than on Bentley.

sam



patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam, wow some of those recipes sound so delicious!! The Fig and Prociutto sounds delicious indeed!!! So good to hear from you again. Have a wonderful day and I hope Bentley is well, my son had those terrible ear infections when he was a tiny one and they were scary. He is now 44 years old and that can tell you that somehow we all survive.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, would love to go to knit-a-palooza, but it is too costly from CA. I stand in awe of you, I could never organize an event.
Kaye, glad you are feeling somewhat better.
Melody, Gage is a handsome young man.
Marilyn, so sorry you and Ray have had such a rough start to 2014. Healing energy sent your way.
Kaye, healing energy sent your way also. Hope you feel better soon.
Jinx, Welcome. Great job on you fingerless mitts.
June, Love the humor.
Carol, glad you are feeling better.
Purple, I always love pics of your garden.
Spider, what are you quilting?


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi all, i sorta slubbed my way through last wks tp. i lurk and read along.
i have started ripping the wall paper and border off the walls in the living room, so UGLY doesn't even begin to describe how it looks, one of neices friend came in with her yesterday, and she said whats the deal with the walls. i cracked up. cause its bad looking, but i press on. i am going to get the rest of the stuff off the walls and take my curtain toppers down also, half t he room is papered all has boarder around and the end and bay area are a contrasting color, so its all getting a new look. haven't decied on a color yet, i will have sister help, she is very good at this stuff and redoes her house often. NOT me, i lived in a totally white house prob. 5 yrs then started painting and papering, this stuff has been in living room over 10 yrs. so i am doing that, we still are shelling and putting pecans in the freezer for future use, bumper crop this yr. and we have so many trees around our area, so hate not to get them, cause the last 2 yrs were nothing. then i am working on some of the wide headband/ear warmers, neices want them. so i have things to keep me busy.
yesterday, i planned to get the rest of stuff off walls, but ended up cooking spagetti, sauce & some of the garlic parm bread in a bundt pan to take to a friend who just had roatary c. surgury, also dug out some pinto beans and cornbread from the freezer to take her also, i organized a couple others from church to take something else about every other day, that way, she doesn't have to worry about any thing food wise. it helps i know i had several bring stuff for us when i was down. so i didn't get much done yesterday except cook and clean up after myself.
sam the recipes sound great, i am gonna try the soup, can't think now what it was called, had lentles in it. 
Jules, where are you on your moving thoughts? i think it would be great for you to be nearer to your family, so your not alone to deal with things. besided the benifits of being close to GK. 
Everyone i think and pray for you all, just have no time to chit chat much, i could stay hrs on here.................


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

41° at high noon - we had rain during the night but it has stopped so far this morning - we do have a good breeze going. I am staying inside - my dad would call this good pneumonia weather.

haven't heard anything from next door yet - may have to go over and see if they are still among the living. lol

the driveway is almost melted down to the concrete which is nice. it sure is sloppy out though. 

we had a very foggy beginning to the day - couldn't see the house across the road for a while. 

prayers and healing energy for all that need it.

sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll definitely make some butterfly bobbins and rinse and set them before I do the mittens. Thanks for the help on clearing up the hat...I didn't notice the bleeding until I switched back to the yellow and my fingers seemed to be transferring the black to the yellow.



Dreamweaver said:


> Just keep rinsing and rinsing with the vinegar solution and I add a little salt as well. I lay on a white paper towel to be sure that the color is all waned out before I do a final clear rinse for smell and then dry. Once t he color is set, it should be OK to follow label,directions for washing...it is really just all the excess dyne that is causing the problem.... (If you haven't used the black in the hat yet, you can make skein... a few figure eight knots around and treat the yarn before knitting.)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Take time out for the volleyball games -- the laundry and housecleaning will be there waiting for you....and you can spread it out over time - it doesn't have to be all done until your Mom is ready to come back...hopefully, they'll keep her at least a couple of weeks in the skilled nursing home.

Hope the settling in goes well....when DFIL was in rehab after knee surgery, I'd take some Frango mints or other treats into the nursing station, and I'd stop by to talk to them at every visit...call it a bribe, maybe...but it sure did work well. You have the unlucky experience of having been there so you may know some of the staff personally.

At my Mom's SNF (over 15 years ago, now), most of the aides and nursing staff were agency and there wasn't any continuity of staff care...it made it very difficult for communication.

I'll bet if they give her a lot of personal attention, she'll love it there!



Dreamweaver said:


> Her you guys are on page 14 already and I haven't even started... Have to decide on clothes and go to skilled nursing to settle mom in after transfer. VB starts at 2 today but is near home..... I still have baskets and baskets of mom's clothes to deal,with and I need to get down and clean her house.... YUCK.... Not looking forward to either.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, hope you all are doing well. I have to go back and get caught up on the first 4 pages, but I am here at least.
> Still have a gut wrenching, teetee in the pants cough, that sucks big time, but at least I feel human again and am not praying to die. I can't even imagine how I'd have felt and how long it would have taken to feel better without the Tamaflu. I haven't had the flu in a good 20 years, I could do without having it for another 20+ years.
> It was probably good for my system to get a good workout though.
> Thank you all for your concern, I love you all so much and have missed being with you.
> Hugs


So good to have you back and you were missed. I know you were terribly sick. Recovery sure takes a while, so be gentle with yourself and rest when you need it. We will still be here, but just so glad to know you are on your way to recovery now. Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> woopsy, brain not engaged!
> there is a whole heap of others, Angora, but I could email them to you rather than trying to locate them!


Just saw this Julie. Will check email. I haven't checked it for such a long time and I really need to get knitting so will get on it right now. Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to see you -- you have been very busy. That's a wonderful thing that you did for your friend with the food arrangements....I know when I was down after surgery, it was wonderful to see dinner appear seemingly out of nowhere---I didn't find out until about a week later who had organized the bunch so that it didn't come all at once.

I'm looking for an appetizer recipe suitable for diabetics...there's a going away party at DH's work for a really great guy who is moving onto another school where he'll be able to get a full-time schedule that offers benefits. He'll still be in the same school district so they'll see him at the training and general meetings...but they're having a little send off next Tuesday.

I was thinking of a roasted pepper & tomato bruschetta on whole grain crostini's....I'm deciding now whether to have them made up ahead of time; I'm worried the crostinis may get soggy - maybe set it up so DH can heat up the topping in the microwave and serve it separately from the bread. I think I have to do a test (taste) run on it tomorrow....it's making me hungry.



Southern Gal said:


> hi all, i sorta slubbed my way through last wks tp. i lurk and read along.
> i have started ripping the wall paper and border off the walls in the living room, so UGLY doesn't even begin to describe how it looks, one of neices friend came in with her yesterday, and she said whats the deal with the walls. i cracked up. cause its bad looking, but i press on. i am going to get the rest of the stuff off the walls and take my curtain toppers down also, half t he room is papered all has boarder around and the end and bay area are a contrasting color, so its all getting a new look. haven't decied on a color yet, i will have sister help, she is very good at this stuff and redoes her house often. NOT me, i lived in a totally white house prob. 5 yrs then started painting and papering, this stuff has been in living room over 10 yrs. so i am doing that, we still are shelling and putting pecans in the freezer for future use, bumper crop this yr. and we have so many trees around our area, so hate not to get them, cause the last 2 yrs were nothing. then i am working on some of the wide headband/ear warmers, neices want them. so i have things to keep me busy.
> yesterday, i planned to get the rest of stuff off walls, but ended up cooking spagetti, sauce & some of the garlic parm bread in a bundt pan to take to a friend who just had roatary c. surgury, also dug out some pinto beans and cornbread from the freezer to take her also, i organized a couple others from church to take something else about every other day, that way, she doesn't have to worry about any thing food wise. it helps i know i had several bring stuff for us when i was down. so i didn't get much done yesterday except cook and clean up after myself.
> sam the recipes sound great, i am gonna try the soup, can't think now what it was called, had lentles in it.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Back from funeral; short and respectful. Didn't go to the grave site as it has been pouring rain since last night non-stop; lots of flooding occurring in the area. The storm last night was so strong, heavy, and, very, very loud it kept DH and I awake most of the night. SIL said the same this (she is at her DB's house). Our whole house was shaking with every burst of thunder and you'd have thought the roof was going to be washed away the rain was pelting so fiercely. My dogs were even restless and scared during the night.

June I SO LOVED the psychology 101 and the follow up post. I copied both; posted them on my facebook page changing "parliment to congress" and emailed them to my DB. 

Here is a picture of me and my siblings this morning. Like I said to Sam earlier you can sure tell we are related. Sorry about the lighting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

What a beautiful family Gwen and yes, no denying you are related. I'm so sorry it was for a funeral that you got together and sincere sympathies extended. It must have been precious time though getting to have time with your siblings. 

Prayers for getting the disability. Never give up though and I know you have persistant thus far. Don't understand why they make Everyone apply over and over. Think they like it that some get discouraged and give up and perhaps that is why they make it such a long, long, drawn out affair. I know it would help you so much.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, I notice something around your neck that look like it could be knit. Is that something you made? You look lovely and so happy to be together.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> That is good- we bought our house in the 70's and lived in it until 1999 and the whole neighbourhood kept the water on . those who didn't had problems with frozen pipes. I am sure if you are well insulated (my computer printed insulted)
> you won't have a problem. I would imagine however for those in the south who are not used to freezing temps. it might be a good idea. I doubt that their pipes are well insulated or built to withstand bitter weather. Just a thought.
> 
> You're so right about, especially older homes, here in the south not being well insulated. When our children were growing up, we lived in an older farmhouse...I don't think it had any insulation ANYWHERE. And we had water dripping in the kitchen and bathroom whenever we would have freezing weather. One year, it was exceptionally cold and the pump at the well froze. It was a year to remember. My oldest son, at 13 yrs., and my husband both had broken feet--One foot each (lol!) The country road into town, 12 miles away was a frozen sheet of ice all of February. I had to drive my DH to the dr every Fri for him to check the cast. Would not want to live through another winte like that one!
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> very funny june - and again - very true.
> 
> sam


I thought about you when I read both of these blogs!! And have you read the latest doings of Gov. Christie?? Again I thought of what you'd said in an earlier post about him being a bully...and this just goes to prove it!!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn wrote:
Today was a warm day for a change. It was about 60F. I went grocery shopping needing just a very light jacket. It felt so good.
2014 has had a rough start for us. On the 2ND, Ray (DH) was diagnoses with Parkinson's disease. Then a couple of days later I took him to the ER with what turned out to be a TIA. He has an arterie in his neck that is 80% blocked. What is going to be done about that hasn't been decided yet.
Then this week I had a biposy on my thyroid. Today the doctor called me and it is positive. I have an apt. next week with another doctor and we will decide on what the course of action will likely be surgery. this is the third time I have heard the words "you have cancer". Thankfully this was found small. so thankful that I trust God because I am sure I would go completely crazy without Him.
________________________________________________
I'm so glad you have talked about this here as I see our very own Gwen has been able to help you with hope and experience. This has certainly not been a good opening to '14, but let's hope it gets better after the courses of action have been decided. You will both be in my prayers. The Knitting Tea Party is a circle of knitters and crocheters coming together to be of support to one another, along with all our knitting, and we are here for you as you go each step of the way. Big Hugs dear.

There is a book about reversing heart disease that has been proven over and over and even my sister-in-law was told about this as a young woman with her heart problems. If you want to get the diet here is a book on it. DH has been using it and has had excellent results. The first is a DVD which we got first and then we got the book, which I listed 2nd:
http://www.amazon.com/Forks-Over-Knives-Colin-Campbell/dp/B005K23RS0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1389464088&sr=8-2&keywords=forks+over+knives

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=forks+over+knives&tag=mh0b-20&index=aps&hvadid=3480281782&ref=pd_sl_4iuk7cn4oc_e


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I actually think it is harder on the adults than on Bentley.
> 
> sam


I think you're right, Sam. My great-nephew, who is now 3 1/2 months old had reflux last month and mom had to take him to the ER. Just yesterday, she had to take him again...he now has the croup! Poor babies! And poor Moms!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Take time out for the volleyball games -- the laundry and housecleaning will be there waiting for you....and you can spread it out over time - it doesn't have to be all done until your Mom is ready to come back...hopefully, they'll keep her at least a couple of weeks in the skilled nursing home.
> 
> Hope the settling in goes well....when DFIL was in rehab after knee surgery, I'd take some Frango mints or other treats into the nursing station, and I'd stop by to talk to them at every visit...call it a bribe, maybe...but it sure did work well. You have the unlucky experience of having been there so you may know some of the staff personally.
> 
> ...


When my cousin was in the nursing home (she was the one who passed away just a couple of months ago) she had the same day care giver for the 3 or so years she was there. I remember my sister saying that on the night she passed away, this woman stayed for an hour or more past the time she got off work. ANd even though, my cousin was unconscious, she would wet a cloth and bathe her face because she said, she knew how much she hated being hot. She told my sister the next day, that she wasn't sure she'd continue working there...she missed my cousin so much. 
I hope your mom, Jynx, can have a caring persoon taking care of her.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back from funeral; short and respectful. Didn't go to the grave site as it has been pouring rain since last night non-stop; lots of flooding occurring in the area. The storm last night was so strong, heavy, and, very, very loud it kept DH and I awake most of the night. SIL said the same this (she is at her DB's house). Our whole house was shaking with every burst of thunder and you'd have thought the roof was going to be washed away the rain was pelting so fiercely. My dogs were even restless and scared during the night.
> 
> June I SO LOVED the psychology 101 and the follow up post. I copied both; posted them on my facebook page changing "parliment to congress" and emailed them to my DB.
> 
> Here is a picture of me and my siblings this morning. Like I said to Sam earlier you can sure tell we are related. Sorry about the lighting.


You're a very handsome family, GWen and I love the new hair-do. You have such beautiful hair...I'm trying not to be envious!!
I've been worried about you and Marianne since I heard this morning about the possiblity of tornadoes in GA. Not sure exactly where they were heading in relation to your and Mariannes' homes...But praying you are both safe.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see you -- you have been very busy. That's a wonderful thing that you did for your friend with the food arrangements....I know when I was down after surgery, it was wonderful to see dinner appear seemingly out of nowhere---I didn't find out until about a week later who had organized the bunch so that it didn't come all at once.
> 
> I'm looking for an appetizer recipe suitable for diabetics...there's a going away party at DH's work for a really great guy who is moving onto another school where he'll be able to get a full-time schedule that offers benefits. He'll still be in the same school district so they'll see him at the training and general meetings...but they're having a little send off next Tuesday.
> 
> I was thinking of a roasted pepper & tomato bruschetta on whole grain crostini's....I'm deciding now whether to have them made up ahead of time; I'm worried the crostinis may get soggy - maybe set it up so DH can heat up the topping in the microwave and serve it separately from the bread. I think I have to do a test (taste) run on it tomorrow....it's making me hungry.


Your appetizer sounds so good! When I need an easy appetizer to take somewhere I sometimes do the time-tested tortilla roll-ups. I usually use whole grain tortillas, 1 large block of cream cheese mixed with about 1/2 can (or to taste) chopped green chilis and a little juice, chopped black olives, and a little garlic salt (all of this to taste). Spread cream cheese mixture on tortillas, roll up and wrap in saran, chill, then slice and serve on a platter.
I've seen variations using other fillings, like chopped ham.
Given a choice I would take your crostinis every time, though---they sound just delicious, and hot appetizers are always a special treat.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back from funeral; short and respectful. Didn't go to the grave site as it has been pouring rain since last night non-stop; lots of flooding occurring in the area. The storm last night was so strong, heavy, and, very, very loud it kept DH and I awake most of the night. SIL said the same this (she is at her DB's house). Our whole house was shaking with every burst of thunder and you'd have thought the roof was going to be washed away the rain was pelting so fiercely. My dogs were even restless and scared during the night.
> 
> June I SO LOVED the psychology 101 and the follow up post. I copied both; posted them on my facebook page changing "parliment to congress" and emailed them to my DB.
> 
> Here is a picture of me and my siblings this morning. Like I said to Sam earlier you can sure tell we are related. Sorry about the lighting.


Beautiful family and yes you know that you belong to each other,


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Couldn't understand why you were all so quiet today....checked the site a few times....guess who was looking at last week's KTP?.....  :roll: Now I'm heading back to page 5 to catch up.


Edit - Wasn't quite so bad as I discovered I was actually on page 12...duh....this is definitely a craft day! :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi all, i sorta slubbed my way through last wks tp. i lurk and read along.
> i have started ripping the wall paper and border off the walls in the living room, so UGLY doesn't even begin to describe how it looks, one of neices friend came in with her yesterday, and she said whats the deal with the walls. i cracked up. cause its bad looking, but i press on. i am going to get the rest of the stuff off the walls and take my curtain toppers down also, half t he room is papered all has boarder around and the end and bay area are a contrasting color, so its all getting a new look. haven't decied on a color yet, i will have sister help, she is very good at this stuff and redoes her house often. NOT me, i lived in a totally white house prob. 5 yrs then started painting and papering, this stuff has been in living room over 10 yrs. so i am doing that, we still are shelling and putting pecans in the freezer for future use, bumper crop this yr. and we have so many trees around our area, so hate not to get them, cause the last 2 yrs were nothing. then i am working on some of the wide headband/ear warmers, neices want them. so i have things to keep me busy.
> yesterday, i planned to get the rest of stuff off walls, but ended up cooking spagetti, sauce & some of the garlic parm bread in a bundt pan to take to a friend who just had roatary c. surgury, also dug out some pinto beans and cornbread from the freezer to take her also, i organized a couple others from church to take something else about every other day, that way, she doesn't have to worry about any thing food wise. it helps i know i had several bring stuff for us when i was down. so i didn't get much done yesterday except cook and clean up after myself.
> sam the recipes sound great, i am gonna try the soup, can't think now what it was called, had lentles in it.
> ...


Donna, those are all the pro's for going south- and they are big ones, BUT I discovered that rents are not much cheaper, pets are almost always forbidden, (Ringo is non negotiable) then there is the Bond, the rent in advance, and the new letting fee, which amounts to about $3000, the cost of my travel, Ringo's travel, and then boarding him while I found a place, all in all I realised I would need around $6000, to achieve it. Some other pro's for staying are: easy travel in both directions (public transport) shops in easy reach, know my way round the medical set up, plus I have an enormous amount of just stuff I must work my way through- I have never properly got organised since I moved here- this is my yarn stash, fabric stash, and accumulated possessions that must be sorted out. Plus an awful lot of papers that I have stashed that need to be sorted through, and decisions made as to whether they are of any value to anyone at all- things like old lecture notes, essays etc., PLUSES would be climate I prefer, close to the sea, family obviously, CONS would be that I would have to make new friends and acquaintances- which as you get older does not seem to happen as easily. So given I will only have about half the money I would need, I am staying put. Thank Goodness for the telephone- don't know why Bronwen never skypes- I must remember to ask her!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today was a warm day for a change. It was about 60F. I went grocery shopping needing just a very light jacket. It felt so good.
> 2014 has had a rough start for us. On the 2ND, Ray (DH) was diagnoses with Parkinson's disease. Then a couple of days later I took him to the ER with what turned out to be a TIA. He has an arterie in his neck that is 80% blocked. What is going to be done about that hasn't been decided yet.
> Then this week I had a biposy on my thyroid. Today the doctor called me and it is positive. I have an apt. next week with another doctor and we will decide on what the course of action will likely be surgery. this is the third time I have heard the words "you have cancer". Thankfully this was found small. so thankful that I trust God because I am sure I would go completely crazy without Him.


It certainly is coming in like a lion for you. Hopes and prayers that they can get DH's blockage and your throat taken care of quickly and that you both get recovered quickly and with no complications. So sorry also about the Parkinsons, but they have done so much research on that lately that they will hopefully be able to make it much easier on him. 
Hugs and hopefully the rest of the year will be a nice quiet one for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Whoopsy's
> 
> I posted on last weeks before I even realized we have a new ktp tonight. lol.
> 
> ...


Happy late Birthday to Gage!!!!!!!!!!! He looks like he was having a great time!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It must be a very good book!! Look farther down on the page to see the price for one of the books!!

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=forks+over+knives&tag=mh0b-20&index=aps&hvadid=3480281782&ref=pd_sl_4iuk7cn4oc_e

We've had such good results from the DASH diet -- which is really like this one except that it also includes some animal proteins...I've decided to go two to three days per week meatless, so the recipes in this book will help. I don't think I'll get DH to go along with more than 3 days, but we'll see.



Angora1 said:


> Railyn wrote:
> Today was a warm day for a change. It was about 60F. I went grocery shopping needing just a very light jacket. It felt so good.
> 2014 has had a rough start for us. On the 2ND, Ray (DH) was diagnoses with Parkinson's disease. Then a couple of days later I took him to the ER with what turned out to be a TIA. He has an arterie in his neck that is 80% blocked. What is going to be done about that hasn't been decided yet.
> Then this week I had a biposy on my thyroid. Today the doctor called me and it is positive. I have an apt. next week with another doctor and we will decide on what the course of action will likely be surgery. this is the third time I have heard the words "you have cancer". Thankfully this was found small. so thankful that I trust God because I am sure I would go completely crazy without Him.
> ...


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

from Marilyn (machriste) to Marilyn (Railyn)

I'm so sorry you are having all these medical issues; they often seem to come in bunches. But what a miracle to have all these dear friends offering prayers and good thoughts from many corners of the world. I hope it provides you with support and hope.

Late happy birthday to Gage--the pics were delightful.

Caron, thanks for the morning coffee; I particularly enjoyed those adorable bunnies. I'm so glad you and Kaye are feeling a bit better; keep on listening to your bodies' need for rest; i think that will serve you well.

Thank you all for your prayers and concern for Jack and me. He saw his oncologist yesterday and is now on a maintenance program for three months when he will have another PET scan to see where things are. His doctor and the radiology oncologist both recommended no radiation at this time. His hemoglobin was up, and he actually when out with a friend this am. 

It's warmer here today, and I went for a swim this am (inside at the Y) and have a pot roast with veggies simmering away. Will try to get myself to "undress" and take down the tree this afternoon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Isn't it wonderful when there is someone like that caring for our loved ones? The palliative care/hospice nurse for our son-in-law was a classmate of our DD#1 and a good friend to both DD#1 and DD#2...to have her there with our son-in-law was a great blessing and comfort to us all and especially to DD#2. They've rekindled their friendship and go out together as families quite often now so it continues to be a blessing that she came back into DD#2's life.



jknappva said:


> When my cousin was in the nursing home (she was the one who passed away just a couple of months ago) she had the same day care giver for the 3 or so years she was there. I remember my sister saying that on the night she passed away, this woman stayed for an hour or more past the time she got off work. ANd even though, my cousin was unconscious, she would wet a cloth and bathe her face because she said, she knew how much she hated being hot. She told my sister the next day, that she wasn't sure she'd continue working there...she missed my cousin so much.
> I hope your mom, Jynx, can have a caring persoon taking care of her.
> JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's where I saw the recipe---looks so simple and easy to put together:

http://www.diabeticlivingonline.com/recipe/relishes/veggie-bruschetta

I'll be making those roll-ups too---they're one of my favorite things to eat. My sister-in-law makes a ham, cream cheese & dill pickle roll up. She mixes some Italian Dressing powder in with the cream cheese, then she takes Krakus ham slices and spreads them with the cream cheese. She then places a whole kosher dill pickle (the size that fits the width of the ham slice the best) and then rolls them up tightly. She chills them and then slices them into bite-size pieces. That tray of snacks is gone in no time...it's great for Super Bowl parties, etc.



ChrisEl said:


> Your appetizer sounds so good! When I need an easy appetizer to take somewhere I sometimes do the time-tested tortilla roll-ups. I usually use whole grain tortillas, 1 large block of cream cheese mixed with about 1/2 can (or to taste) chopped green chilis and a little juice, chopped black olives, and a little garlic salt (all of this to taste). Spread cream cheese mixture on tortillas, roll up and wrap in saran, chill, then slice and serve on a platter.
> I've seen variations using other fillings, like chopped ham.
> Given a choice I would take your crostinis every time, though---they sound just delicious, and hot appetizers are always a special treat.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> It must be a very good book!! Look farther down on the page to see the price for one of the books!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=forks+over+knives&tag=mh0b-20&index=aps&hvadid=3480281782&ref=pd_sl_4iuk7cn4oc_e
> 
> We've had such good results from the DASH diet -- which is really like this one except that it also includes some animal proteins...I've decided to go two to three days per week meatless, so the recipes in this book will help. I don't think I'll get DH to go along with more than 3 days, but we'll see.


LOL That sure has to be a mistake. Must be other data such as people who bought or something??? Big eyes when I saw that one.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Her you guys are on page 14 already and I haven't even started... Have to decide on clothes and go to skilled nursing to settle mom in after transfer. VB starts at 2 today but is near home..... I still have baskets and baskets of mom's clothes to deal,with and I need to get down and clean her house.... YUCK.... Not looking forward to either.


Hire somebody to come and clean the house or make it a family affair with DD and kids everybody but mom that is.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> from Marilyn (machriste) to Marilyn (Railyn)
> 
> I'm so sorry you are having all these medical issues; they often seem to come in bunches. But what a miracle to have all these dear friends offering prayers and good thoughts from many corners of the world. I hope it provides you with support and hope.
> 
> ...


So glad to hear DH had some time out with a friend. What a treat that must have been for him and also for you to see him enjoying himself!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver, I would hire someone to help me if I were having to clean my house and someone else's. Just couldn't do it. I hope you are ok and up to it. Loving thoughts to you as you do so much for your mom.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie, what a disappointment with that yarn dye leaking. Hope the vinegar helps. Yikes, I am working with black yarn, but at least I haven't noticed any dye coming off on fingers yet. Think when I block it I will put some vinegar in the water. Thanks for the reminder but sorry this is happening. Forgot all about that possibility of dyes not being set.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, would love to go to knit-a-palooza, but it is too costly from CA. I stand in awe of you, I could never organize an event.
> 
> And organize it so well. Gwen went way beyond just organizing and made it like a gifting event from which nobody went home empty-handed. I use my gifts every day. I stand in awe of this lady, our own Gweniepooh. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry we won't get to see you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, those paper baskets are wonderful. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I would like to ask a favour of those who have taught a workshop for us.

I am organizing classes for 2014 - for after April and have just posted requests for suggestions at the following link

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-229363-1.html#4620461

If you enjoyed teaching for us - and if you feel you want to - would you mind posting your experiences while teaching for us - There are lots of things out there that would interest KP members but I want to find some really outstanding workshops.

- I am also looking for further suggestions and would appreciate your thoughts as to what would make a good class. Also I would be happy if any of you were willing to teach for us - you choose the subject.

Thanks to my friends on the TP - Shirley


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning From Great Bend where it is a heat wave. The temperature is 6C/ 43F, at 08:53 and raining. The snow is melting rather quickly.
> 
> Will check back in later, have to go out and get groceries. A friend has offered to take me so I don't have to drive.
> 
> ...


That is too cute.  Who doesn't love a bunbun. 
The sky is great! 
Happy shopping, I need to go do the groceries but I think it will wait until Monday.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gwen praying that you will get a good response on your disability.

DGS is gone home, I have done the shopping and oldest DS called and we talked for an hour! So nice that he enjoys talking to his moma for that long. My mom is sick, sinuses, naselly, drainage and coughing she says from the drainage. She says no fever doesn't think she has the flu, cant read cause it hurts her eyes and head. Sounds like the flu to me and I'm keeping my distance!

Off to do some cleaning and then knitting


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Warmer but a little breezy today. I watered the front lawn this morning before the wind started - I need to get out this afternoon and get some water on the trees and flower beds. Rookie your appetizers sound great - I do a roll up with the ham slices spread with cream cheese and one asparagus spear down the middle - roll up and slice... I have used canned asparagus and left over steamed asparagus. I was thinking about roasting some fresh the next time I make it. Love the pictures Gwen - no denying that group!!! Alan is napping - I'm trying to stay quiet and even my keyboard tapping sounds loud to me today!!! I am going to go grab my knitting and work on that for a while. Wishing wonderful days/nights to you all - luv-AZ


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula...That sure sounds like a fun time with the lake in your backyard freezing and then ice skating on it. Special memories for them at your house for sure. Our weather is the same as you and Caren. Says we are at 52f right now and quite a switch after last week. Playing havoc with me for sure.

I'm so interested in all the workshops too. You will love your traveling vine when you finish it. I get lots of compliments on mine and one young girl had just started knitting so I told her about KP. Opens up conversations. Want to do the beading workshop and the entrelac too. I am currently busy on the Commuter Capelet.

Now even though I wouldn't mind the yard freezing as yours did, sure hope it doesn't freeze the roads and trees. Good luck to DH with his new toy.



Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone, from a very soggy central New York! My weather is a lot like Caren's - a couple of degrees warmer and no rain -the soggy is because the snow is melting rapidly. We have a lake in the backyard low spot. The ground is still frozen so the water just sits on top - one year when this happened, it re-froze and the kids all went ice skating on it - they had a blast!
> 
> Praying hard for all who are ill or recuperating - started a new prayer notebook for 2014 and have more pages written on than I like, but I will trust that God will listen to the TP "prayer warriors".
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm baaaa-aaack.

3:15pm and we are home. I am feeling like my spirit is rising. Went to look at the apartment. I have to say it is bigger then I thought it would be. $899/mth utlities are included. First months rent is required before application can be submitted. First months required before we would get keys to move in. Darn skippy i will be on the phone to our O.D.S.P. worker on Monday morning to get the ball rolling.I am so happy that we have finally gotten out and done something. 

Going back to catch up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I'm baaaa-aaack.
> 
> 3:15pm and we are home. I am feeling like my spirit is rising. Went to look at the apartment. I have to say it is bigger then I thought it would be. $899/mth utlities are included. First months rent is required before application can be submitted. First months required before we would get keys to move in. Darn skippy i will be on the phone to our O.D.S.P. worker on Monday morning to get the ball rolling.I am so happy that we have finally gotten out and done something.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


so glad things seem to be moving for you, Melody!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Julie, I am happy that something has been looked at and I can move forward with it.


Lurker 2 said:


> so glad things seem to be moving for you, Melody!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a recipe that I am definitely going to make. I will use sausage on top like the recipe calls for but you can have a purely vegetarian meal by just omitting it. I also like the idea of the brown rice --- sam

Cabbage Casserole

use 7 quart crockpot or cut recipe in half

Ingredients:

1 medium head of cabbage, chopped
1 onion, chopped
1 can diced garlic and onion tomatoes (if you don't have garlic and onion, just use regular diced tomatoes)
1 1/2 cups rice (I would use brown because it holds up better in the Slow Cooker, but I used white because I was out of brown)
1 cup fresh parsley, chopped (use the leftover from your bunch to make Tabulli later in the week!)
3/4 cup lemon juice, divided
2 tsp. garlic powder
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. pepper
1 10oz. package smoked turkey sausage links
3-4 cups water

Directions:

In the Slow Cooker insert, place your chopped cabbage and season with salt, pepper, garlic powder and pour 1/4 cup lemon juice over it.

Next, in a bowl, mix the onion, diced tomatoes, parsley, rice, 1/2 cup lemon juice, garlic, salt and pepper.

Pour mixture over the top of the cabbage and spread evenly. Pour water over the top.

Lastly, arrange your turkey sausage links on top.

Cook on LOW for 4-6 hours.

http://www.slowcookeradventures.com/2011/02/cabbage-casserole.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you never said anything about a sister. wow - you all do look alike. hope you get some more visiting in.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Back from funeral; short and respectful. Didn't go to the grave site as it has been pouring rain since last night non-stop; lots of flooding occurring in the area. The storm last night was so strong, heavy, and, very, very loud it kept DH and I awake most of the night. SIL said the same this (she is at her DB's house). Our whole house was shaking with every burst of thunder and you'd have thought the roof was going to be washed away the rain was pelting so fiercely. My dogs were even restless and scared during the night.
> 
> June I SO LOVED the psychology 101 and the follow up post. I copied both; posted them on my facebook page changing "parliment to congress" and emailed them to my DB.
> 
> Here is a picture of me and my siblings this morning. Like I said to Sam earlier you can sure tell we are related. Sorry about the lighting.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I was being dense and figured since it was an acrylic yarn that it would already be color-safe.

I bought some color removal sheets and put one in the water with the vinegar and salt--the black bleed part in the yellow came out (thankfully) and I made up two butterfly bobbins to use in the mittens...the water only turned a little off color so guess it was mostly color safe---something in my fingers must have activated it enough for the bit that showed up in the yellow...not a disaster, but sure reminded me that I need to check that when I use some densely died yarns--no matter what fiber. I have some berry colored in the same yarn brand, etc. of the black so will definitely color check that before I use it.



Angora1 said:


> Rookie, what a disappointment with that yarn dye leaking. Hope the vinegar helps. Yikes, I am working with black yarn, but at least I haven't noticed any dye coming off on fingers yet. Think when I block it I will put some vinegar in the water. Thanks for the reminder but sorry this is happening. Forgot all about that possibility of dyes not being set.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm waiting to see what the political fallout will be - I'm in hopes that it will mean the end of his political career - I would move to Canada if he was president.

sam



jknappva said:


> I thought about you when I read both of these blogs!! And have you read the latest doings of Gov. Christie?? Again I thought of what you'd said in an earlier post about him being a bully...and this just goes to prove it!!
> JuneK


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Got to run our company should be here soon, can't wait to see the reaction to the Hello Kitty doll I knit for our friends daughter. Will post pics if the parents allow me to.

See you all later on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I am so glad I am not the only one having those kind of days kate - makes me wonder where my mind was.

sam



KateB said:


> Couldn't understand why you were all so quiet today....checked the site a few times....guess who was looking at last week's KTP?.....  :roll: Now I'm heading back to page 5 to catch up.
> 
> Edit - Wasn't quite so bad as I discovered I was actually on page 12...duh....this is definitely a craft day! :shock:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That sounds like a good deal on the apartment -- most places around here require a first & last month (for security deposit) and sometimes a filing fee for credit check, etc. Most of the apartment complexes are run by management companies--but those managed by the owners seem to be cheaper. Fingers crossed that it all goes well....glad your spirits are rising!!



gagesmom said:


> I'm baaaa-aaack.
> 
> 3:15pm and we are home. I am feeling like my spirit is rising. Went to look at the apartment. I have to say it is bigger then I thought it would be. $899/mth utlities are included. First months rent is required before application can be submitted. First months required before we would get keys to move in. Darn skippy i will be on the phone to our O.D.S.P. worker on Monday morning to get the ball rolling.I am so happy that we have finally gotten out and done something.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds very much like a de-constructed stuffed cabbage casserole that I've made. Sounds good to me...I've been wanting to make a corned beef brisket and will serve this with that.



thewren said:


> here is a recipe that I am definitely going to make. I will use sausage on top like the recipe calls for but you can have a purely vegetarian meal by just omitting it. I also like the idea of the brown rice --- sam
> 
> Cabbage Casserole
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is excellent news about jack - continue to send him extra healing energy and some positive energy for you - the tree has been up this long - don't over do getting it down - take a few days to do it if you need to.

pot roast - that sounds really good.

sam



machriste said:


> from Marilyn (machriste) to Marilyn (Railyn)
> 
> I'm so sorry you are having all these medical issues; they often seem to come in bunches. But what a miracle to have all these dear friends offering prayers and good thoughts from many corners of the world. I hope it provides you with support and hope.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It isn't knit; just a scarf I've had for years.


Angora1 said:


> Gwen, I notice something around your neck that look like it could be knit. Is that something you made? You look lovely and so happy to be together.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how warm is "warmer"? watering your lawn - I wish it was warm enough to water our lawn - which we don't - too big. enjoy your weather.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Warmer but a little breezy today. I watered the front lawn this morning before the wind started - I need to get out this afternoon and get some water on the trees and flower beds. Rookie your appetizers sound great - I do a roll up with the ham slices spread with cream cheese and one asparagus spear down the middle - roll up and slice... I have used canned asparagus and left over steamed asparagus. I was thinking about roasting some fresh the next time I make it. Love the pictures Gwen - no denying that group!!! Alan is napping - I'm trying to stay quiet and even my keyboard tapping sounds loud to me today!!! I am going to go grab my knitting and work on that for a while. Wishing wonderful days/nights to you all - luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does sound good melody - you might fine that apartment living would be a good thing for a while - certainly when anything breaks you get to call the landlord. it might give you a chance to catch your breath and think about what you want to work toward in the future. I don't think this is a bad idea even if it means you will move twice - at least you will have a chance to just rest and not worry about where you are going to live.

sam



gagesmom said:


> I'm baaaa-aaack.
> 
> 3:15pm and we are home. I am feeling like my spirit is rising. Went to look at the apartment. I have to say it is bigger then I thought it would be. $899/mth utlities are included. First months rent is required before application can be submitted. First months required before we would get keys to move in. Darn skippy i will be on the phone to our O.D.S.P. worker on Monday morning to get the ball rolling.I am so happy that we have finally gotten out and done something.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wish I was there - no one here like corned beef brisket and they are too big for me to cook one for myself. I suppose I could slice it and freeze the slices. sounds like a great meal.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds very much like a de-constructed stuffed cabbage casserole that I've made. Sounds good to me...I've been wanting to make a corned beef brisket and will serve this with that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I guess I didn't mention my sister because she lives only about 5 miles from me and I see her fairly often....LOL. Brother is 70, sister 67, and me the baby at 61...LOL Growing up my brother and I were pretty close and he acted like a storybook "big brother". Sister and I were not so close but are much more so now. Mom always said it was because she was used to being the baby and BAM...along I came and upset the apple cart so to speak...LOL. I think it was because mom always made sister let me tag along and what kid as a teen would want their little sister always underfoot...LOL. Personality wise DB and I were more alike and DS was very shy in comparison.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

And we'd be delighted to have you



thewren said:


> I'm waiting to see what the political fallout will be - I'm in hopes that it will mean the end of his political career - I would move to Canada if he was president.
> 
> sam


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I thought you might like to see this interesting picture my sister took this morning of the James River Bridge. It was taken from my side here in Newport News. She said she saw the fog in time to pull off in the park at the foot of the bridge.
JuneK


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Beautiful family and yes you know that you belong to each other,


exactly! I now would recognise those lovely open smiles anywhere.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL, once I told him that I'd already warned you all so to go ahead push keys, he quit, no more fun. lolol
> Men can be such children sometimes, sorry Sam, present company excluded. lololol...


Smart DH. He knows we all have those pointy sticks at the wait! Mine just yells at the tv like that makes a difference. I ignore him most of the time.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jknappva said:


> I thought you might like to see this interesting picture my sister took this morning of the James River Bridge. It was taken from my side here in Newport News. She said she saw the fog in time to pull off in the park at the foot of the bridge.
> JuneK


That is neat as long as it is not icy.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Donna, those are all the pro's for going south- and they are big ones, BUT I discovered that rents are not much cheaper, pets are almost always forbidden, (Ringo is non negotiable) then there is the Bond, the rent in advance, and the new letting fee, which amounts to about $3000, the cost of my travel, Ringo's travel, and then boarding him while I found a place, all in all I realised I would need around $6000, to achieve it. Some other pro's for staying are: easy travel in both directions (public transport) shops in easy reach, know my way round the medical set up, plus I have an enormous amount of just stuff I must work my way through- I have never properly got organised since I moved here- this is my yarn stash, fabric stash, and accumulated possessions that must be sorted out. Plus an awful lot of papers that I have stashed that need to be sorted through, and decisions made as to whether they are of any value to anyone at all- things like old lecture notes, essays etc., PLUSES would be climate I prefer, close to the sea, family obviously, CONS would be that I would have to make new friends and acquaintances- which as you get older does not seem to happen as easily. So given I will only have about half the money I would need, I am staying put. Thank Goodness for the telephone- don't know why Bronwen never skypes- I must remember to ask her!


Sounds like you've definitely thought about this in depth. I know after the 'almost' disastrous move to Australia that you would think through any move before you leaped!
I don't blame you about Ringo being non-negotiable. We feel the same way about our fur-babes. They're members of our family.
Junek


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

wow, Melody


gagesmom said:


> I'm baaaa-aaack.
> 
> 3:15pm and we are home. I am feeling like my spirit is rising. Went to look at the apartment. I have to say it is bigger then I thought it would be. $899/mth utlities are included. First months rent is required before application can be submitted. First months required before we would get keys to move in. Darn skippy i will be on the phone to our O.D.S.P. worker on Monday morning to get the ball rolling.I am so happy that we have finally gotten out and done something.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


Wow, Melody, you sound bouncy now! Sounds like things are finally on the up, so fingers crossed for a good outcome.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW that is an amazing picture. I've said it before your sister sure has what it takes as a photographer. That is gorgeous.


jknappva said:


> I thought you might like to see this interesting picture my sister took this morning of the James River Bridge. It was taken from my side here in Newport News. She said she saw the fog in time to pull off in the park at the foot of the bridge.
> JuneK


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok company has arrived. Off I go.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

OOOPS a Gwenie.


TNS said:


> wow, Melody
> Wow, Melody, you sound bouncy now. sounds like things are finally on the up, so fingers crossed for a good outcome.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

right now at 2:30PM it is 65f....... and I got most of the watering done. Just need to go back out and do the back patio where we bar b que. ....


thewren said:


> how warm is "warmer"? watering your lawn - I wish it was warm enough to water our lawn - which we don't - too big. enjoy your weather.
> 
> sam


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Isn't it wonderful when there is someone like that caring for our loved ones? The palliative care/hospice nurse for our son-in-law was a classmate of our DD#1 and a good friend to both DD#1 and DD#2...to have her there with our son-in-law was a great blessing and comfort to us all and especially to DD#2. They've rekindled their friendship and go out together as families quite often now so it continues to be a blessing that she came back into DD#2's life.


I'm sure my cousin's care giver improved her outlook on life as she was bed-ridden and most of the time had to lay flat in her bed.
So glad that your SIL had someone so caring helping him!
JuneK


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I thought you might like to see this interesting picture my sister took this morning of the James River Bridge. It was taken from my side here in Newport News. She said she saw the fog in time to pull off in the park at the foot of the bridge.
> JuneK


A bit spooky.....and also impressive.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Going back to catch up.


Melody, I've been curious about what Greg will do with whatever stuff he occupies his time with while you are working/packing/cleaning? Will he be able to take his tools, equipment, projects, whatever, with you in the move to an apartment or will he need a storage unit apart from the living quarters? Do you have such storage rental units in your community? Around here sometimes you have to drive a bit of a ways to other communities to find them. Just curious.

I assume that apartment living will be quite a change for him since you've said that he'd lived there all his life. That may be harder for Greg than for Gage who is likely to be more flexible and adaptable as children usually are.

Hopefully, you are beginning to see some light at the end of your tunnel. I do so wish that you could make it to the KAP this fall. What a respite it could be for you!!

Take care, dear heart, and remember that we love you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I'm baaaa-aaack.
> 
> 3:15pm and we are home. I am feeling like my spirit is rising. Went to look at the apartment. I have to say it is bigger then I thought it would be. $899/mth utlities are included. First months rent is required before application can be submitted. First months required before we would get keys to move in. Darn skippy i will be on the phone to our O.D.S.P. worker on Monday morning to get the ball rolling.I am so happy that we have finally gotten out and done something.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


What wonderful news. WOW! Utilities included is a big plus. I pay only a little less than that and they're not included. Guess it depends on the area you live in.
SO glad and hope everything works out.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just keep rinsing and rinsing with the vinegar solution and I add a little salt as well. I lay on a white paper towel to be sure that the color is all waned out before I do a final clear rinse for smell and then dry. Once t he color is set, it should be OK to follow label,directions for washing...it is really just all the excess dyne that is causing the problem.... (If you haven't used the black in the hat yet, you can make skein... a few figure eight knots around and treat the yarn before knitting.)


hot,warm or cold water?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I thought you might like to see this interesting picture my sister took this morning of the James River Bridge. It was taken from my side here in Newport News. She said she saw the fog in time to pull off in the park at the foot of the bridge.
> JuneK


Any idea how old the bridge is, June? I don't remember seeing or hearing about it when we lived in Suffolk, perhaps 20 years ago.

The photo is quite impressive regardless of the age of the span. What an impressive picture that would make to have it hung in one's living room. Wow!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Donna, those are all the pro's for going south- and they are big ones, BUT I discovered that rents are not much cheaper, pets are almost always forbidden, (Ringo is non negotiable) then there is the Bond, the rent in advance, and the new letting fee, which amounts to about $3000, the cost of my travel, Ringo's travel, and then boarding him while I found a place, all in all I realised I would need around $6000, to achieve it. Some other pro's for staying are: easy travel in both directions (public transport) shops in easy reach, know my way round the medical set up, plus I have an enormous amount of just stuff I must work my way through- I have never properly got organised since I moved here- this is my yarn stash, fabric stash, and accumulated possessions that must be sorted out. Plus an awful lot of papers that I have stashed that need to be sorted through, and decisions made as to whether they are of any value to anyone at all- things like old lecture notes, essays etc., PLUSES would be climate I prefer, close to the sea, family obviously, CONS would be that I would have to make new friends and acquaintances- which as you get older does not seem to happen as easily. So given I will only have about half the money I would need, I am staying put. Thank Goodness for the telephone- don't know why Bronwen never skypes- I must remember to ask her!


 I think this is the absolutely correct way to go at this time. I am thinking that old friends, including Ringo, are very healthy and you can easily teach Bronwen to skype.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Donna, those are all the pro's for going south- and they are big ones, BUT I discovered that rents are not much cheaper, pets are almost always forbidden, (Ringo is non negotiable) then there is the Bond, the rent in advance, and the new letting fee, which amounts to about $3000, the cost of my travel, Ringo's travel, and then boarding him while I found a place, all in all I realised I would need around $6000, to achieve it. Some other pro's for staying are: easy travel in both directions (public transport) shops in easy reach, know my way round the medical set up, plus I have an enormous amount of just stuff I must work my way through- I have never properly got organised since I moved here- this is my yarn stash, fabric stash, and accumulated possessions that must be sorted out. Plus an awful lot of papers that I have stashed that need to be sorted through, and decisions made as to whether they are of any value to anyone at all- things like old lecture notes, essays etc., PLUSES would be climate I prefer, close to the sea, family obviously, CONS would be that I would have to make new friends and acquaintances- which as you get older does not seem to happen as easily. So given I will only have about half the money I would need, I am staying put. Thank Goodness for the telephone- don't know why Bronwen never skypes- I must remember to ask her!


 I think this is the absolutely correct way to go at this time. I am thinking that old friends, including Ringo, are very healthy and you can easily teach Bronwen to skype.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Donna, those are all the pro's for going south- and they are big ones, BUT I discovered that rents are not much cheaper, pets are almost always forbidden, (Ringo is non negotiable) then there is the Bond, the rent in advance, and the new letting fee, which amounts to about $3000, the cost of my travel, Ringo's travel, and then boarding him while I found a place, all in all I realised I would need around $6000, to achieve it. Some other pro's for staying are: easy travel in both directions (public transport) shops in easy reach, know my way round the medical set up, plus I have an enormous amount of just stuff I must work my way through- I have never properly got organised since I moved here- this is my yarn stash, fabric stash, and accumulated possessions that must be sorted out. Plus an awful lot of papers that I have stashed that need to be sorted through, and decisions made as to whether they are of any value to anyone at all- things like old lecture notes, essays etc., PLUSES would be climate I prefer, close to the sea, family obviously, CONS would be that I would have to make new friends and acquaintances- which as you get older does not seem to happen as easily. So given I will only have about half the money I would need, I am staying put. Thank Goodness for the telephone- don't know why Bronwen never skypes- I must remember to ask her!


Follow your heart/mind, only you know what you can do, and all will work out.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I'm waiting to see what the political fallout will be - I'm in hopes that it will mean the end of his political career - I would move to Canada if he was president.
> 
> sam


Well, we already know 2 votes he would NOT be getting. It seems to be spiraling out of his control. Heard talk of possible impeachment this afternoon on one of the talk shows. Even if his name wasn't on any of the memos or emails. Hmmm! Wasn't Nixon's first vice-president from NJ?? Sorry to any of our friends in NJ!
junek


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> so glad things seem to be moving for you, Melody!


Ditto


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> That is neat as long as it is not icy.


Nope...definitely not icy...the temperatures were in the lower 60'sF when she took it. But it's still dangerous to drive with that dense fog. Plus the bridge is 4 1/2 miles long so it's not like you're only on it for a minute or two in the fog.
JuneK


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Couldn't understand why you were all so quiet today....checked the site a few times....guess who was looking at last week's KTP?.....  :roll: Now I'm heading back to page 5 to catch up.
> 
> Edit - Wasn't quite so bad as I discovered I was actually on page 12...duh....this is definitely a craft day! :shock:


Well I did the opposite this morning. Was reading thinking I was on last weeks so not commenting- and after a few pages it registered that there only 19 pages. What happened to the rest of the pages I wondered? duh...not yet written.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> WOW that is an amazing picture. I've said it before your sister sure has what it takes as a photographer. That is gorgeous.


It sure is eye-catching, isn't it? Our local newspaper has a section devoted to subscriber's photos. She's had several published there and I'm sure this would be if she takes the time to email it to them.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Any idea how old the bridge is, June? I don't remember seeing or hearing about it when we lived in Suffolk, perhaps 20 years ago.
> 
> The photo is quite impressive regardless of the age of the span. What an impressive picture that would make to have it hung in one's living room. Wow!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


The original span was built in 1928 or 1929 and was only two lanes. The new span was built in the mid 1970's and soon after, the toll was removed for the first time after the original bridge was built. It's 4 lanes and divided. They've had to recently replace the draw span grid since it proved so slippery when wet that there were several tragic wrecks.

JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I thought you might like to see this interesting picture my sister took this morning of the James River Bridge. It was taken from my side here in Newport News. She said she saw the fog in time to pull off in the park at the foot of the bridge.
> JuneK


 :shock: awesome :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. We have now got all our hotels booked for our trip later this year. Just a greyhound bus and a train to book up and then everything is done. 
I have also booked a hotel in Lincoln, UK for a few days for a group of us UK KPers in April.
Hope everyone is having a good week end and your weather is behaving. It's been a lovely day here but the temperature has now dropped to freezing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I'm baaaa-aaack.
> 
> 3:15pm and we are home. I am feeling like my spirit is rising. Went to look at the apartment. I have to say it is bigger then I thought it would be. $899/mth utlities are included. First months rent is required before application can be submitted. First months required before we would get keys to move in. Darn skippy i will be on the phone to our O.D.S.P. worker on Monday morning to get the ball rolling.I am so happy that we have finally gotten out and done something.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


That sounds so good Melody. Can you get this or might there be a number after it?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Railyn...sorry to hear of all your news. Hopefully the thyroid will be a self contained issue as they usually are. DH sounds like he has bigger challenges ahead for him. I will keep both of you in my prayers. Take your knitting to all of those appts so you don't go crazy waiting everywhere. I have done some serious knitting in those waiting rooms.

Jinx...How close to Waukesha are you? I make it up that way every once in a while to visit family.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. We have now got all our hotels booked for our trip later this year. Just a greyhound bus and a train to book up and then everything is done.
> I have also booked a hotel in Lincoln, UK for a few days for a group of us UK KPers in April.
> Hope everyone is having a good week end and your weather is behaving. It's been a lovely day here but the temperature has now dropped to freezing.


Sounds like your DH will need to take up knitting just so he can have time to see you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sounds like your DH will need to take up knitting just so he can have time to see you.


He's the one that encourages me to go away. I think he likes the peace and quiet!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I thought you might like to see this interesting picture my sister took this morning of the James River Bridge. It was taken from my side here in Newport News. She said she saw the fog in time to pull off in the park at the foot of the bridge.
> JuneK


Wow- yet another wonderful photo from your sister. She really does know what to take.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

We survived the winter storm without any real difficulties. It was the first time since I was in high school that I had 2 snow days in a row. The weather has convinced me, though, that I could really use a cowl. Scarves come undone, and I don't like a really long scarf anyway. I need something to keep my neck & face warm. My beard only helps so much.  Anyhow, I bought some bulky black yarn today & will start knitting tonight.

Thanks to the weather & a large order & mechanical difficulties, we're behind at work so back to the overtime. I would have been very surprised if we hadn't gone back to the overtime.

Barack O'Kitty is still not very happy about wearing the cone around his neck, but he seems to be doing okay. He keeps running into things thanks to the cone, but at least he hasn't pulled out any stitches in his nose. I'm sure that he'll be thrilled when the stitches come out on Monday.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. We have now got all our hotels booked for our trip later this year. Just a greyhound bus and a train to book up and then everything is done.
> I have also booked a hotel in Lincoln, UK for a few days for a group of us UK KPers in April.
> Hope everyone is having a good week end and your weather is behaving. It's been a lovely day here but the temperature has now dropped to freezing.


That sounds like so much fun. Stay in and stay warm, put your feet up and knit. :lol: :lol:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> I'm baaaa-aaack.
> 
> 3:15pm and we are home. I am feeling like my spirit is rising. Went to look at the apartment. I have to say it is bigger then I thought it would be. $899/mth utlities are included. First months rent is required before application can be submitted. First months required before we would get keys to move in. Darn skippy i will be on the phone to our O.D.S.P. worker on Monday morning to get the ball rolling.I am so happy that we have finally gotten out and done something.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


That is an awesome deal. Utilities included makes that a wonderful price. No repairs or upkeeps as that should be included as well. I like knowing that my sidewalk is shoveled for me and parking spaces are plowed. I did do a little bit of shoveling last week as things got so bad so quick and the maintenance people could only do so much do to the cold air. I don't have to mow the lawn either, but I do have a small space that I can plant flowers or whatever in. Try to set aside some money each week into a savings so that you can consider a house again someday. I hope this will go through for you and your family.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back from funeral; short and respectful. Didn't go to the grave site as it has been pouring rain since last night non-stop; lots of flooding occurring in the area. The storm last night was so strong, heavy, and, very, very loud it kept DH and I awake most of the night. SIL said the same this (she is at her DB's house). Our whole house was shaking with every burst of thunder and you'd have thought the roof was going to be washed away the rain was pelting so fiercely. My dogs were even restless and scared during the night.
> 
> June I SO LOVED the psychology 101 and the follow up post. I copied both; posted them on my facebook page changing "parliment to congress" and emailed them to my DB.
> 
> Here is a picture of me and my siblings this morning. Like I said to Sam earlier you can sure tell we are related. Sorry about the lighting.


Nice looking family there. I am glad that you were all able to get together. Wish the circumstances were better though.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning From Great Bend where it is a heat wave. The temperature is 6C/ 43F, at 08:53 and raining. The snow is melting rather quickly.
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> He's the one that encourages me to go away. I think he likes the peace and quiet!


Sounds like my guys. They do encourage me to be careful though. The boys were very concerned for me to go to the KAP without really knowing the people who would be there. I stayed in touch with them and let them know it was like a big family reunion. Matthew is probably coming with me this year as he knows I am comfortable with the people in the group and he encourages me to post what pictures I have posted. He will love our crazy group.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Moat of the snow we just got is now gone, ice is every where. Still raining they say it will stop at midnight and change to snow for the remainder of the night.


Just filling up your pond so that more snow can come!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> June, the psychology lessons are so true.
> 
> Caren, what cute rabbits. Hope your snow doesn't melt too fast or you will have water running everywhere.
> Railyn, things have to improve in the rest of 2014 with all those here praying for it to be so. Take care.


Water is every where I have flooding I don't normally get until end of february beginning of march.


----------



## Dintoo (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi everyone--page 21 already! Sam, enjoyed the recipes again this week. Love homemade soup on cold winter days, but it's great that you remember those in warmer climates too. 
Gagesmom, sounds like you have a great deal on your apt. wish mine was that low in rent. Also our utilities are extra. Costs a fortune. I think I'll be looking for something else at the end of the year. Jinny


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Sounds like you've definitely thought about this in depth. I know after the 'almost' disastrous move to Australia that you would think through any move before you leaped!
> I don't blame you about Ringo being non-negotiable. We feel the same way about our fur-babes. They're members of our family.
> Junek


I have been pondering the possibility for months- something I forgot to mention, if Fale ever gets back to NZ, it would be nice to have the house that he remembers his way around.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Almost 10:30 am here and I have been folding laundry, deciding whether to do the dishes now or later and packing up a few things. It is still foggy out side and the snow is melting. But this afternoon it is supposed to turn cold out there again and snow. Mother Nature sure is mad at us. lol.
> 
> Going this afternoon to look at an apartment. :-D :-D
> 
> Going to go back and catch up now.


I do not envy you the packing at all. I would hate to move from here. We are still getting rain it will turn to snow tonight, then rain sunday and snow again monday.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I am 45 minutes directly north of Waukesha. I do not get there very often. All their streets seem to go in circles, easy to get lost. It would be fun to meet for a bit when you are in the area. My brother moved to Mighigan last year. He thinks it is a lot colder than Wi.


pacer said:


> Railyn...sorry to hear of all your news. Hopefully the thyroid will be a self contained issue as they usually are. DH sounds like he has bigger challenges ahead for him. I will keep both of you in my prayers. Take your knitting to all of those appts so you don't go crazy waiting everywhere. I have done some serious knitting in those waiting rooms.
> 
> Jinx...How close to Waukesha are you? I make it up that way every once in a while to visit family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I think this is the absolutely correct way to go at this time. I am thinking that old friends, including Ringo, are very healthy and you can easily teach Bronwen to skype.


When I stop and think about it there are quite a few more advantages to remaining here, than I have mentioned- I will get an 0800 home number so the children can ring me when they want to talk to nana. Just have to save up for the initial cost.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You can buy a couple of slices in the deli...it will go on sale for St. Patrick's Day as will the briskets -- our grocery store actually sells the complete meal with the brisket, red skinned potatoes and cabbage. I love corned beef---especially with a little horseradish & rye bread.



thewren said:


> wish I was there - no one here like corned beef brisket and they are too big for me to cook one for myself. I suppose I could slice it and freeze the slices. sounds like a great meal.
> 
> sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Follow your heart/mind, only you know what you can do, and all will work out.


That is true, Jessie- I miss having my Dad up here, Fale obviously, but it is not like moving to a new country.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Awesome picture --- worthy of submission to photo contest!



jknappva said:


> I thought you might like to see this interesting picture my sister took this morning of the James River Bridge. It was taken from my side here in Newport News. She said she saw the fog in time to pull off in the park at the foot of the bridge.
> JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, that sounds so wonderful...it's warmer here -- maybe 35F degrees which seems like a heat wave to us.



AZ Sticks said:


> right now at 2:30PM it is 65f....... and I got most of the watering done. Just need to go back out and do the back patio where we bar b que. ....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Moat of the snow we just got is now gone, ice is every where. Still raining they say it will stop at midnight and change to snow for the remainder of the night.


And hopefully you still have your feet up!?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jinx said:


> I am 45 minutes directly north of Waukesha. I do not get there very often. All their streets seem to go in circles, easy to get lost. It would be fun to meet for a bit when you are in the area. My brother moved to Mighigan last year. He thinks it is a lot colder than Wi.


I will try to let you know if I am coming over to Wisconsin. I was there in October for a weekend camping trip with my DB and DSIL. We went to Veroqua and Cashton areas to visit the Amish areas. We had a lovely lunch with an Amish family who have become good friends with my DB and DSIL. Camping was a bit cold but the campfire helped.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Hope you wrapped up well to stay dry in your rainy weather. I hope the rain and melting snow won't freeze tonight but in your area, it probably will.
> JuneK


Got a little damp not too bad though. It is to get cold enough to snow so the rain and melted snow will likely frieze.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. We have now got all our hotels booked for our trip later this year. Just a greyhound bus and a train to book up and then everything is done.
> I have also booked a hotel in Lincoln, UK for a few days for a group of us UK KPers in April.
> Hope everyone is having a good week end and your weather is behaving. It's been a lovely day here but the temperature has now dropped to freezing.


Better behave yourselves in Lincoln. DD#1 lives near Lincoln. I might just creep up and surprise you!
Sounds like you have your US trip all organised. Can you control your excitement until it comes around?? 
Very cold here tonight but it was nice to see the sun today. I'm ready for bed now. Night night. Love to all xx


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. We have now got all our hotels booked for our trip later this year. Just a greyhound bus and a train to book up and then everything is done.
> I have also booked a hotel in Lincoln, UK for a few days for a group of us UK KPers in April.
> Hope everyone is having a good week end and your weather is behaving. It's been a lovely day here but the temperature has now dropped to freezing.


Sounds like you have an exciting year planned!! Hope the weather isn't too bad in your part of the world. We had a tornado warning this afternoon but stayed away...just had a beating rain and high winds. And really mild temperatures.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Hi, everyone, from a very soggy central New York! My weather is a lot like Caren's - a couple of degrees warmer and no rain -the soggy is because the snow is melting rapidly. We have a lake in the backyard low spot. The ground is still frozen so the water just sits on top - one year when this happened, it re-froze and the kids all went ice skating on it - they had a blast!
> 
> Praying hard for all who are ill or recuperating - started a new prayer notebook for 2014 and have more pages written on than I like, but I will trust that God will listen to the TP "prayer warriors".
> 
> ...


I hav a few areas that flood in the spring that have flooded now. one year it looked as if I was on an island there was so much water in the yard from snow melting. When it refreezes it is a nice rink. 
I am finishing my traveling vine scarf, Jamie found it in a bag I'd used when I had gone out of town,


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wow- yet another wonderful photo from your sister. She really does know what to take.


She does seem to be in the right place at the right time, doesn't she!?
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Aran said:


> We survived the winter storm without any real difficulties. It was the first time since I was in high school that I had 2 snow days in a row. The weather has convinced me, though, that I could really use a cowl. Scarves come undone, and I don't like a really long scarf anyway. I need something to keep my neck & face warm. My beard only helps so much.  Anyhow, I bought some bulky black yarn today & will start knitting tonight.
> 
> Thanks to the weather & a large order & mechanical difficulties, we're behind at work so back to the overtime. I would have been very surprised if we hadn't gone back to the overtime.
> 
> Barack O'Kitty is still not very happy about wearing the cone around his neck, but he seems to be doing okay. He keeps running into things thanks to the cone, but at least he hasn't pulled out any stitches in his nose. I'm sure that he'll be thrilled when the stitches come out on Monday.


Glad you've stayed safe, ARan. And, yes, in your kind of winters, a cowl would be almost a must have. I'm with you on the scarves...I think they're a real nuisance although I think they ones our friends here have knitted are gorgeous.
Give Barack O'Kitty a rub for me...yay on the stitches coming out Mon. When will you know the results of the biopsy?
JuenK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Water is every where I have flooding I don't normally get until end of february beginning of march.


Hope you, your family and animals are all safe from the flooding...ice and snow sounds like it's on the way. But from what you've said, you're used to it.
Stay safe.
Hugs,
juneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been pondering the possibility for months- something I forgot to mention, if Fale ever gets back to NZ, it would be nice to have the house that he remembers his way around.


It sounds as if you've thought this through very thoroughly!! As I was sure you would.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Awesome picture --- worthy of submission to photo contest!


I was impressed!! And she just seems to take it for granted. Doesn't make a big deal of it. But she always has her camera with her and has a great cell phone for pictures, too.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Got a little damp not too bad though. It is to get cold enough to snow so the rain and melted snow will likely frieze.


Please take care so you won't have a relapse. But I do realize that moms have to do a lot when they're not completely well.
JuneK


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I thought about you when I read both of these blogs!! And have you read the latest doings of Gov. Christie?? Again I thought of what you'd said in an earlier post about him being a bully...and this just goes to prove it!!
> JuneK


Watched some of the latest kerfuffle on news, got impression that even if he wasn't directly involved, his staff certainly was. Why would anyone be silly enough to keep him in office, never mind going for the top office. Think this person would be the worst thing for US.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Railyn, I am praying that an endarterectoy will solve the blocked circulation problem for your DH. I have seen that surgery many times and it seems to work really well. I'm also praying for you as well, that you will quickly and safely be brought back to health.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And hopefully you still have your feet up!?


Yes my feet were up, now that i've had a nice nap I"m going to bed.

Good night everyone. Stay warm, stay dry and most of all stay healthy.

Healing hugs to all.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Here is a picture of me and my siblings this morning. Like I said to Sam earlier you can sure tell we are related. Sorry about the lighting.[/quote]

My DH says your brother looks like a fellow with a great sense of humour. He looks as if he's just thought of a funny remark about the picture taking. What a great looking family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Warmer but a little breezy today. I watered the front lawn this morning before the wind started - I need to get out this afternoon and get some water on the trees and flower beds. Rookie your appetizers sound great - I do a roll up with the ham slices spread with cream cheese and one asparagus spear down the middle - roll up and slice... I have used canned asparagus and left over steamed asparagus. I was thinking about roasting some fresh the next time I make it. Love the pictures Gwen - no denying that group!!! Alan is napping - I'm trying to stay quiet and even my keyboard tapping sounds loud to me today!!! I am going to go grab my knitting and work on that for a while. Wishing wonderful days/nights to you all - luv-AZ


All these appetizers sound lovely. Hope Alan got a nice nap. I have finished my dvd on Australia, but of course, being such a large land, there is another dvd, which I look forward to seeing. Even if I never make it to Australia or New Zealand, I do hope to see Arizona.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Got my room booked and this time I am staying over that final day, so one night longer than I did last time. Just too tiring the way I did it last year. If I can find the winery I want to get some of that rhubarb wine again. I had such a lovely time meeting everyone last year. Got to spend special time with Caren and Jamie and learned about Jamie's excellent navigational skills. Spent time with Pacer and Kehinkle and got to do some traveling on the roads to get a very special cake for Dawn/Pup Lover. The first one I met was Nittergama and we just introduced ourselves, with me assuming the whole hotel was KAP, but to my surprise it was also full with a wedding and a motorcycle show or get-together of some sort, so a full house. After arrival my room soon filled up with all us knitters and eventually we found our way with Sam as our leader for dinner. Perhaps Defiance has never been the same. LOL


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> Got my room booked and this time I am staying over that final day, so one night longer than I did last time. Just too tiring the way I did it last year. If I can find the winery I want to get some of that rhubarb wine again. I had such a lovely time meeting everyone last year. Got to spend special time with Caren and Jamie and learned about Jamie's excellent navigational skills. Spent time with Pacer and Kehinkle and got to do some traveling on the roads to get a very special cake for Dawn/Pup Lover. The first one I met was Nittergama and we just introduced ourselves, with me assuming the whole hotel was KAP, but to my surprise it was also full with a wedding and a motorcycle show or get-together of some sort, so a full house. After arrival my room soon filled up with all us knitters and eventually we found our way with Sam as our leader for dinner. Perhaps Defiance has never been the same. LOL


So glad to hear you are coming back. I am looking forward to seeing everyone again. I have to decide how many nights I want to stay as well.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Caren...glad you are getting some rest still. How is Parker doing?


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Just popping in to say Hello from Sydney. I'm waaay behind this week but might get a chance to catch up later. Hope the weather is warming up for those suffering the cold snap in the States and hope our UK friends are safe from winds and flood waters.

Melody, your son is such a smart looking boy - belated birthday wishes to him. And I hope this apartment becomes available for you as I am sure you will feel better when you know where you are moving to.

Julie, do I read correctly that you have decided not to move to the South Island? Whilst I do understand the desire to be nearer family, it does sound as if the moving costs are prohibitive and, like you, I would find it hard to move somewhere where I had to make new friends all over again. Hope you are happy with your decision.

June, your sister's photo of the foggy bridge is spectacular.

Purple, love the photos of your garden. Looks so serene in the sunshine.

Some of you are starting the new year with serious health issues. To all of you, I hope good health returns soon.

To help warm those of you still facing cold temperatures, I'll post some more pics from our recent holiday in Queensland. They might help to warm your hearts if not your bodies! Enjoy.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

nicho said:


> Just popping in to say Hello from Sydney. I'm waaay behind this week but might get a chance to catch up later. Hope the weather is warming up for those suffering the cold snap in the States and hope our UK friends are safe from winds and flood waters.
> 
> Melody, your son is such a smart looking boy - belated birthday wishes to him. And I hope this apartment becomes available for you as I am sure you will feel better when you know where you are moving to.
> 
> ...


That certainly is wonderful to look at.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nicho said:


> Just popping in to say Hello from Sydney. I'm waaay behind this week but might get a chance to catch up later. Hope the weather is warming up for those suffering the cold snap in the States and hope our UK friends are safe from winds and flood waters.
> 
> Melody, your son is such a smart looking boy - belated birthday wishes to him. And I hope this apartment becomes available for you as I am sure you will feel better when you know where you are moving to.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> We had a white falcon or one of that variety hanging around annoying dm's finches. I put real looking plastic snake on awning that covered finches and it went away.


Brilliant idea there. I have a plastic owl with a moving head in my garden. Not sure what I am keeping away, but hopefully harmful critters. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I've made it here- so I'm up to date for this week just not he last two.
> Thanks for starting us off Sam.


Welcome back darowil!!!! We missed you but hope it was a good time for you.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. We have now got all our hotels booked for our trip later this year. Just a greyhound bus and a train to book up and then everything is done.
> I have also booked a hotel in Lincoln, UK for a few days for a group of us UK KPers in April.
> Hope everyone is having a good week end and your weather is behaving. It's been a lovely day here but the temperature has now dropped to freezing.


I envy you. Maybe next year for me?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Whoopsy's
> 
> I posted on last weeks before I even realized we have a new ktp tonight. lol.
> 
> ...


What a good looking lad. Hope his wish comes true! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Some great recipes Sam- so glad to see Kaye is posting...we have missed you! Happy belated to Gage... Nice pictures - he is getting so grown up. And I saw the vid of Luke walking - before we know it he will be running. Great pics Julie .sounds Ike you have been having fun. We will know something on Monday or Tuesday on Alan's shots for UC. I managed to get some grocery shopping done today and will have a stay in my Jammie's day tomorrow. Hope everyone is safe, warm, or cool - I know you are all loved!


Glad the long wait will soon be over. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Hope it's the news you want.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fond memories....I'll never forget walking into your room with our drinks and snacks and meeting you for the first time -- it was friends at first sight!



Angora1 said:


> Got my room booked and this time I am staying over that final day, so one night longer than I did last time. Just too tiring the way I did it last year. If I can find the winery I want to get some of that rhubarb wine again. I had such a lovely time meeting everyone last year. Got to spend special time with Caren and Jamie and learned about Jamie's excellent navigational skills. Spent time with Pacer and Kehinkle and got to do some traveling on the roads to get a very special cake for Dawn/Pup Lover. The first one I met was Nittergama and we just introduced ourselves, with me assuming the whole hotel was KAP, but to my surprise it was also full with a wedding and a motorcycle show or get-together of some sort, so a full house. After arrival my room soon filled up with all us knitters and eventually we found our way with Sam as our leader for dinner. Perhaps Defiance has never been the same. LOL


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Not too happy with dsf's surgeon at moment. He had neck surgery to put in something as c5 and c6 were rubbing, causing severe pain. As expected, in ICU for observation after surgery before he was to be transferred back to ward. Did not get transferred back to ward, the surgeon sent him home. He is being fairly good, but is on a fluid diet until next Friday. Not an issue you would think, except dm seems to have decided that we will also have fluid diet, as least for lunch and dinner. Does anyone have any ideas for nutritional fluid meals other than yougurt, custard, jelly and ice cream?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purple, Angelam, and all of you affected by the flooding. Our thoughts are with you. Purple, hopefuly you are ok since you are still posting photos, but hope all will be safe.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Aaron, didn't like long scarves before , but the older I get the more I like them. I get cold easily and then can't get warm. That's even indoors. A jacket or vest would be overkill most times but a scarf around my neck keeps me warm. Just going from the house to the car chills me that's at 35 degrees. Think I am the only wimp that had the heat in the seat on and the car temp at 82 until my bones warm u[/
Gwen what a good looking family and it's easy to see the family relationship.
Julie, as I told you I dream of moving to Napa but when reality of doing that becomes a possibility I too might rethink it.
Mellie, so happy you found an apartment you like and can fit your budget. 
Angora, thinking of you. Hugs. Glad you can make knitapalooza.
Watercolor class fun. My friend Nancy joined our little group. We worked on making a chart of color pallet we will use. Sounds simple right? but to get the color to be strongest shade at left edge to lightest shade at right age is an art I will have to pracice! I can see the value of it though. It will show us how to know dilutions and strengths of color we want in a painting. It's fun to learn how to use our tools.
Sam, I read earlier you were still on KTP at 3 a.m. What happened to resolution to go to bed at midnight?..just saying.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. Slept in, had a late breakfast and then my neighbour came in for a chat, but I'm here now and it is a lovely day.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end and staying safe, warm (or cool) and dry.
> 
> Sunny Saturday photos......


That is good that you are getting some sun. At least that means it wasn't raining for that period of time. We had quite a heavy rainstorm. Strange after just having everything frozen. I wish I had known about the frozen Falls on time to go see them but by the time I saw it, things were thawing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Boy, I'll bet you sure weren't expecting that....hope the patient is doing fine. There are lots of smoothie and juicing recipes out on different websites where you can add extra nutrition (flax seed, wheat germ, etc.)...as long as you have a blender or mixer, you can make up many different concoctions. If you don't have a juicer, then just get the actual bottles of juice--we like pomegranate, grapefruit, lemon, lime, carrot, beet, orange, pear, peach, cherry--I like buying the frozen and just add a couple of spoonfulls before adding ice & water. You can buy the healthy juices, too already made up, but I find them a little too strong and always dilute them. We have my FIL's old juicer and make our own recipes using spinach, kale, swiss chard, celery, carrots, apple and just have fun with it. I add some honey if it gets too sour.



busyworkerbee said:


> Not too happy with dsf's surgeon at moment. He had neck surgery to put in something as c5 and c6 were rubbing, causing severe pain. As expected, in ICU for observation after surgery before he was to be transferred back to ward. Did not get transferred back to ward, the surgeon sent him home. He is being fairly good, but is on a fluid diet until next Friday. Not an issue you would think, except dm seems to have decided that we will also have fluid diet, as least for lunch and dinner. Does anyone have any ideas for nutritional fluid meals other than yougurt, custard, jelly and ice cream?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sounds like my guys. They do encourage me to be careful though. The boys were very concerned for me to go to the KAP without really knowing the people who would be there. I stayed in touch with them and let them know it was like a big family reunion. Matthew is probably coming with me this year as he knows I am comfortable with the people in the group and he encourages me to post what pictures I have posted. He will love our crazy group.


My DD said the same thing! She's already worrying about me getting together with people I don't really know. i told her that I didn't think too many of you look dangerous!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just keep rinsing and rinsing with the vinegar solution and I add a little salt as well. I lay on a white paper towel to be sure that the color is all waned out before I do a final clear rinse for smell and then dry. Once t he color is set, it should be OK to follow label,directions for washing...it is really just all the excess dyne that is causing the problem.... (If you haven't used the black in the hat yet, you can make skein... a few figure eight knots around and treat the yarn before knitting.)


Thanks for that tip. I'll be using vinegar AND salt. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider said:


> Good morning all. Enjoying my first cup of coffee and reading on what you are doing. Our weather is much milder. We are suppose to stay this way for awhile.
> Today will pack up and leave again, we are going into friends to stay and she and I will have a quilting day and her DH and mine will start doing some wiring projects in their house.
> Betty and Paulla and Melody and Shirley and Purple and Kate and Puplover and Poledra and joy and Kathy, think of all you. Gwen you watch over Marianne. How is Charlotte and Jinx doing? Sam you must be feeling a little stronger. Take care all, will check in latter today.


So good to see you on here again. Have a great time with friends and your DH.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was being dense and figured since it was an acrylic yarn that it would already be color-safe.
> 
> I bought some color removal sheets and put one in the water with the vinegar and salt--the black bleed part in the yellow came out (thankfully) and I made up two butterfly bobbins to use in the mittens...the water only turned a little off color so guess it was mostly color safe---something in my fingers must have activated it enough for the bit that showed up in the yellow...not a disaster, but sure reminded me that I need to check that when I use some densely died yarns--no matter what fiber. I have some berry colored in the same yarn brand, etc. of the black so will definitely color check that before I use it.


Color removal sheets. Now I remember a long time ago reading about those on KP but had totally forgotten. Will have to get some to have on hand. I see you can use them with the vinegar and salt. Thank you to you and Dreamweaver for the tips.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I thought you might like to see this interesting picture my sister took this morning of the James River Bridge. It was taken from my side here in Newport News. She said she saw the fog in time to pull off in the park at the foot of the bridge.
> JuneK


Another great photo.

Carol, so sorry you have been having such a down time. Hope things are finally looking up.

Melody, hope you are able to get just what you want to make the move the best it can be.

I have to get off here and get knitting before it is time to sleep. Hugs and good night. :thumbup:


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

pacer said:


> That certainly is wonderful to look at.


It is every bit as beautiful as the pictures, but too hot for me in summer. Winter on Hamilton Island - now that would be paradise fro me!


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> _______________________
> Your photos are more beautiful than the DVD I am watching on Australia. You must have had a wonderful vacation. Looks like paradise to me.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

I keep hoping I will be able to keep up and post daily, but then there's Murphy's Law! Today we were in town for 9:00 A.M. I had an appointment with a Chiropotist. Then we decided we might as well do everything else that needed to be done rather than run back into town later. We were home about noon and did a few things around the house after we had our lunch. We decided on a late supper and were about to put meat in the over around 4:45 P.M. when we heard a crash and the sound of breaking glass. A huge piece oblong piece of ice had fallen off of the roof, landed on one of the short ends and come through the top window of our dining room window. The company we called to come out wanted $240.00 to make a service call even though it was officially still during their normal hours. I called a good friend and her husband came out and helped dh board it up for now. Thank goodness for friends like that. It was due to a January thaw. We had some freezing rain overnight, combined with melting during the day and then rain later this afternoon. I think our yard will be like a skating rink tomorrow.

Gwen - nice to see a picture of you with your siblings.

Melody - glad you got to see an apartment and had your spirits lifted. I think this will be a great move for now.

Kaye - nice to see you getting over your flu.

NanaCaren - good t see you on the road to recovery too.

Sending healing thoughts and prayers to all who need them. Please keep my dh in your prayers - he is showing some improvement, but still ha a long way to go.

Peggy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Nope...definitely not icy...the temperatures were in the lower 60'sF when she took it. But it's still dangerous to drive with that dense fog. Plus the bridge is 4 1/2 miles long so it's not like you're only on it for a minute or two in the fog.
> JuneK


Wow, impressive picture. 4 1/2 miles, is it across a river? I have never seen such a long bridge. When we were out on the west coast 2 yrs ago,I was so looking forward to going across the bridge at the mouth of the Columbia River, then when we went it was so foggy you could barely see the car in front of you. :-(


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> My DD said the same thing! She's already worrying about me getting together with people I don't really know. i told her that I didn't think too many of you look dangerous!


Well there will be a lot of those pointy sticks to be concerned about. If Melody comes, I hear hers goes so fast that we might see smoke. We really did have a lovely time last year. Sam's family is awesome in welcoming all of us into their home. They participated right along with us during different times of the days. We were even more chatty than we are on the website so there is the possibility of having too much fun if that is possible. It really did feel like a family reunion and there were real hugs instead of virtual ones, but no needles involved in those. That could have been dangerous. If your daughter is too concerned, she could come and join us as well. Will you be flying in or carpooling with others? That would be a long drive from Texas. If you are flying in, maybe someone could meet up with you depending on the airport you would come into. We would really love to have you join us this year.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> That is good that you are getting some sun. At least that means it wasn't raining for that period of time. We had quite a heavy rainstorm. Strange after just having everything frozen. I wish I had known about the frozen Falls on time to go see them but by the time I saw it, things were thawing.


The frozen falls would certainly be interesting to see but I imagine it would be very cold & damp there. Is it far from where you live?, I have been there a few times once as a child & twice since moving here. The ne time I got my husband to tavel east & see where we came from we went there. Even he was amazed at the volume of water moving through the gorge.

Are you also fairly close to where Sam lives to travel to KAP? I'm sure my husband would think I had completely lost my mind if I said I was going to meet people I chatted to on the internet.

Gwen, you can certainly see the family resemblance in the photo. It is always good to get together but it seems that as we age more & more of the time it is sad occasions that give us the opportunity.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Boy, I'll bet you sure weren't expecting that....hope the patient is doing fine. There are lots of smoothie and juicing recipes out on different websites where you can add extra nutrition (flax seed, wheat germ, etc.)...as long as you have a blender or mixer, you can make up many different concoctions. If you don't have a juicer, then just get the actual bottles of juice--we like pomegranate, grapefruit, lemon, lime, carrot, beet, orange, pear, peach, cherry--I like buying the frozen and just add a couple of spoonfulls before adding ice & water. You can buy the healthy juices, too already made up, but I find them a little too strong and always dilute them. We have my FIL's old juicer and make our own recipes using spinach, kale, swiss chard, celery, carrots, apple and just have fun with it. I add some honey if it gets too sour.


No, I wasn't expecting any of that. Worse for me is that with my heart failure and meds, I am on fluid restrictions, so my lunch today was a good third of what I am allowed. therefore no afternoon drink mid afternoon as normal. I can see me having to do second dose of Latzics (fluid tablets) to cope with this. Also limited funds for buying anything extra. Told dsf that this surgeon was off the chirstmas card list. Personally I wish that dsf was still in hospital, at least until he is cleared for solid food.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Nicho. You photos look like paradise. It is hard to believe water can be so blue.

Grannypeg, it sure is a good thng no one was in the dining room when the ice let loose. Hopefully it won't be too costly to fix.

Melody, glad you were able to find a reasonably priced apartment, that will take alot of stress off your mind.

Julie, i can imagine it would be a hard decision to move from your house & friends even though it would be nice to live closer to your daughter. Have you lived the a long time?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Not too happy with dsf's surgeon at moment. He had neck surgery to put in something as c5 and c6 were rubbing, causing severe pain. As expected, in ICU for observation after surgery before he was to be transferred back to ward. Did not get transferred back to ward, the surgeon sent him home. He is being fairly good, but is on a fluid diet until next Friday. Not an issue you would think, except dm seems to have decided that we will also have fluid diet, as least for lunch and dinner. Does anyone have any ideas for nutritional fluid meals other than yougurt, custard, jelly and ice cream?


It just amazes me how crazy healthcare is going these days. How can someone go from ICU directly home? I hope you continue to manage OK & there are no complications. Hopefully it will be a complete sucess & the pain will be gone


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It sounds as if you've thought this through very thoroughly!! As I was sure you would.
> JuneK


I hope I have covered all my bases!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It just amazes me how crazy healthcare is going these days. How can someone go from ICU directly home? I hope you continue to manage OK & there are no complications. Hopefully it will be a complete sucess & the pain will be gone


Dsf was sent home with dressings, iodine swabs, instructions and a supply of endone painkillers. He spends time sleeping, more than normal, or in his mancave, watching the T20 cricket. He was actually due to be moved from ICU to a ward when doc decided to discharge him. He was in ICU for observation only after neck surgery. I think the ICU was because they have to slowly bring him out of the anasetic, comes up swinging if brought awake too fast.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes my feet were up, now that i've had a nice nap I"m going to bed.
> 
> Good night everyone. Stay warm, stay dry and most of all stay healthy.
> 
> Healing hugs to all.


And a healing hug for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just popping in to say Hello from Sydney. I'm waaay behind this week but might get a chance to catch up later. Hope the weather is warming up for those suffering the cold snap in the States and hope our UK friends are safe from winds and flood waters.
> ...
> 
> Julie, do I read correctly that you have decided not to move to the South Island? Whilst I do understand the desire to be nearer family, it does sound as if the moving costs are prohibitive and, like you, I would find it hard to move somewhere where I had to make new friends all over again. Hope you are happy with your decision.
> ...


When I got to the point of doing the calculations, I realised I really have no alternative at present, but to stay put. One just has to make the best of any decision- no good ruining one's life, regretting things.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I thought you might like to see this interesting picture my sister took this morning of the James River Bridge. It was taken from my side here in Newport News. She said she saw the fog in time to pull off in the park at the foot of the bridge.
> JuneK


We have a bridge here going from Oregon to Washington that looks a lot like your picture when it is foggy. From a distance all you can see is the top span and it looks like it is floating in mid air.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Not too happy with dsf's surgeon at moment. He had neck surgery to put in something as c5 and c6 were rubbing, causing severe pain. As expected, in ICU for observation after surgery before he was to be transferred back to ward. Did not get transferred back to ward, the surgeon sent him home. He is being fairly good, but is on a fluid diet until next Friday. Not an issue you would think, except dm seems to have decided that we will also have fluid diet, as least for lunch and dinner. Does anyone have any ideas for nutritional fluid meals other than yougurt, custard, jelly and ice cream?


cold soups might be a good idea- look up Gazpacho in Sam's opening, and there is Vichysoise. I gave a Cold Cucumber soup in my opening on the 27th December- just omit the prawns for DSF.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Aaron, didn't like long scarves before , but the older I get the more I like them. I get cold easily and then can't get warm. That's even indoors. A jacket or vest would be overkill most times but a scarf around my neck keeps me warm. Just going from the house to the car chills me that's at 35 degrees. Think I am the only wimp that had the heat in the seat on and the car temp at 82 until my bones warm u[/
> Gwen what a good looking family and it's easy to see the family relationship.
> Julie, as I told you I dream of moving to Napa but when reality of doing that becomes a possibility I too might rethink it.
> Mellie, so happy you found an apartment you like and can fit your budget.
> ...


It is good to have the dream, though!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope I have covered all my bases!


I was in that position several years ago. It was amazing what I gave away or destroyed as I couldn't fit it into the car. As it was, a friend stored then couriered 6 boxes of gear for me. I had most of my remaining belongings packed into the rear of a Toyota Yaris, rear seats folded down. I filled the spare tire compartment, putting the spare and jack where they were accessible without unpacking the car, left a tunnel so I could use rear view mirror, and set off 3 days across country. I was also, although not known then, suffering from undiagnosed Chronic Heart Failure. I can understand both the reasons you want to go and the reasons you have decided not to. I am glad I did now, but did it on less than $1000.

So many things to consider, now I would need somewhere for my furbaby as I would not want to give her up. Also, cost of rent is such that I am not able to move from here either.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Nicho. You photos look like paradise. It is hard to believe water can be so blue.
> 
> Grannypeg, it sure is a good thng no one was in the dining room when the ice let loose. Hopefully it won't be too costly to fix.
> 
> ...


I have been in Auckland the 21 years that I have known Fale, 12 1/2 years here now, which is the second longest I have lived in one house- I was 15 years in my house in Christchurch- one gets settled in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I was in that position several years ago. It was amazing what I gave away or destroyed as I couldn't fit it into the car. As it was, a friend stored then couriered 6 boxes of gear for me. I had most of my remaining belongings packed into the rear of a Toyota Yaris, rear seats folded down. I filled the spare tire compartment, putting the spare and jack where they were accessible without unpacking the car, left a tunnel so I could use rear view mirror, and set off 3 days across country. I was also, although not known then, suffering from undiagnosed Chronic Heart Failure. I can understand both the reasons you want to go and the reasons you have decided not to. I am glad I did now, but did it on less than $1000.
> 
> So many things to consider, now I would need somewhere for my furbaby as I would not want to give her up. Also, cost of rent is such that I am not able to move from here either.


The important thing is to look for the positives, in any situation.
That sounds like it was quite a move. 3 days travel here, would have us out in a boat, in any direction!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The frozen falls would certainly be interesting to see but I imagine it would be very cold & damp there. Is it far from where you live?, I have been there a few times once as a child & twice since moving here. The ne time I got my husband to tavel east & see where we came from we went there. Even he was amazed at the volume of water moving through the gorge.
> 
> Are you also fairly close to where Sam lives to travel to KAP? I'm sure my husband would think I had completely lost my mind if I said I was going to meet people I chatted to on the internet.
> 
> Gwen, you can certainly see the family resemblance in the photo. It is always good to get together but it seems that as we age more & more of the time it is sad occasions that give us the opportunity.


I'm less than 2 hrs. from the Falls. We have taken the grandchildren there the last 3 yrs. and they love it. Being younger, they think all the lights make it magical at night.

I'm about 7 hrs. as the bird flies from Sam's by car if there are no construction hold-ups or traffic problems. Last year I stopped at my mom's so it was about 5 1/2 hrs. to her and 4 hrs from there to Sam's so a much longer trip.

Oh how we would love to see you. You would meet Purple Fi and London Girl too all the way from England.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:30pm and company just left a bit ago. 

I did get pics of Chloe(our friends daughter) with her Kitty doll and hat. But I did not ask permission to post them. So I will ask them tomorrow and if the ok is given then I will post them.

This afternoon part of our barn collapsed from the weight of the snow and ice. Thankfully no one was in there at the time.

Going to check out the ktp and then off to bed as I have work tomorrow morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back from funeral; short and respectful. Didn't go to the grave site as it has been pouring rain since last night non-stop; lots of flooding occurring in the area. The storm last night was so strong, heavy, and, very, very loud it kept DH and I awake most of the night. SIL said the same this (she is at her DB's house). Our whole house was shaking with every burst of thunder and you'd have thought the roof was going to be washed away the rain was pelting so fiercely. My dogs were even restless and scared during the night.
> 
> June I SO LOVED the psychology 101 and the follow up post. I copied both; posted them on my facebook page changing "parliment to congress" and emailed them to my DB.
> 
> Here is a picture of me and my siblings this morning. Like I said to Sam earlier you can sure tell we are related. Sorry about the lighting.


Great looking family and you weren't kidding you are definitely all siblings, none of the milkmans in there. lololol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I'm less than 2 hrs. from the Falls. We have taken the grandchildren there the last 3 yrs. and they love it. Being younger, they think all the lights make it magical at night.
> 
> I'm about 7 hrs. as the bird flies from Sam's by car if there are no construction hold-ups or traffic problems. Last year I stopped at my mom's so it was about 5 1/2 hrs. to her and 4 hrs from there to Sam's so a much longer trip.
> 
> Oh how we would love to see you. You would meet Purple Fi and London Girl too all the way from England.


I have never seen the falls at night, maybe someday.
Never been to the eastern states but hope to do that someday as well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm behind but going to go to bed and catch up in the morning, I had to get a market bag finished today to take over to the little co-op as they sold a second one so needed another to put up in it's place, trying to keep 2 on the wall at a time. I'll make a couple more this week and next so I have a little bit of a stash. I also have an order for 2 more sets of fingerless gloves in Yellow and Black. :roll: I'm enjoying the paying gig, but will be quite happy to switch to different colors at some point. lol 
But, what the customer wants, the customer gets, within reason anyway. 
So I'm off to bed, pooped and all I did was knit and run (DH drove) to drop off bag and make a quick run through Wallyworld. 
Have a great night all, hugs and sweet dreams.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am off to bed too. Will post more tomorrow.

Night everyone, love and hugs to all.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Joy, I am so glad that I am not the only one who gets cold. I get teased all the time for being cold and having the heat up.

Rookie, we also have a juicer. Never thought of putting honey in to sweeten it up.

Bonnie, the bridge you mentioned is the same one I mentioned in my previous note. It is really something to see. Also I would not drive across it in the fog. Too many drivers in a hurry and several accidents. The bridge is around 6-7 miles across, at least I think that is the distance, could be longer.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I am headed there as well. I am really going to try and knit tomorrow!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We are only dangerous when we're protecting our own...so she better treat her Mom like she should.



pammie1234 said:


> My DD said the same thing! She's already worrying about me getting together with people I don't really know. i told her that I didn't think too many of you look dangerous!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

26 pages already?? :shock: Oh, i just realized that it is Sunday here so this new TP has been on 24hrs. Man I am ssssoooo tired. Terrible night with DD on Friday night again. Last night she started about 10pm and I rang the birthing unit for help and advice and they said bring her to them and a doc will have a look. (casuality dept here on a Sat night is not a good option). So in we go and the doc said "I cant send her home like this". No said I, thats why I wanted someone to see her at night while she like this as she is improved somewhat during the days when other docs have seen her. So they gave a phenergan shot and some nausea medication through drip etc. She has been moved to the maternity ward and has just called me (5pm) saying she feels sick. Already!! Anyway i just wanted to touch base, am going back to see her shortly then I hope a very early night for me. Take care everyone, stay safe and warm or cool whichever is needed. I think I heard that tomorrow is 34c, then 41c then 39c. :shock:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's so sad that she's not feeling any better...at least now the Dr. has had first-hand observation and hopefully will be able to do something for her and the baby (and YOU). Hope you're getting a good night's sleep tonight.



sugarsugar said:


> 26 pages already?? :shock: Oh, i just realized that it is Sunday here so this new TP has been on 24hrs. Man I am ssssoooo tired. Terrible night with DD on Friday night again. Last night she started about 10pm and I rang the birthing unit for help and advice and they said bring her to them and a doc will have a look. (casuality dept here on a Sat night is not a good option). So in we go and the doc said "I cant send her home like this". No said I, thats why I wanted someone to see her at night while she like this as she is improved somewhat during the days when other docs have seen her. So they gave a phenergan shot and some nausea medication through drip etc. She has been moved to the maternity ward and has just called me (5pm) saying she feels sick. Already!! Anyway i just wanted to touch base, am going back to see her shortly then I hope a very early night for me. Take care everyone, stay safe and warm or cool whichever is needed. I think I heard that tomorrow is 34c, then 41c then 39c. :shock:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Dsf was sent home with dressings, iodine swabs, instructions and a supply of endone painkillers. He spends time sleeping, more than normal, or in his mancave, watching the T20 cricket. He was actually due to be moved from ICU to a ward when doc decided to discharge him. He was in ICU for observation only after neck surgery. I think the ICU was because they have to slowly bring him out of the anasetic, comes up swinging if brought awake too fast.


Cervical fusions are now considered outpatient surgery and are commonly done as such. I'm thinking that they used the ICU as their PACU (post anesthesia care unit) and that as soon as his pain was controlled and he was adequately responsive he was discharged home. Usually they start on a soft diet and progress as soon as they can tolerate it to a full diet. That is because they want his neck to be stable and not be wiggled around with vomiting at first. 
Anesthesia has stages and planes which one goes through as they are put to sleep, and as they wake up they go through these same stages, only in reverse order. The stage before waking up is called the "excitement" stage, is normal and is a stage of confusion, so the PACU nurses usually help control this stage by continually orienting the patient to the fact that their surgery is over and they are breathing oxygen and are just waking up. They also give pain meds as needed for control of their pain. Hope this helps understanding.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good information for all of us.



flyty1n said:


> Cervical fusions are now considered outpatient surgery and are commonly done as such. I'm thinking that they used the ICU as their PACU (post anesthesia care unit) and that as soon as his pain was controlled and he was adequately responsive he was discharged home. Usually they start on a soft diet and progress as soon as they can tolerate it to a full diet. That is because they want his neck to be stable and not be wiggled around with vomiting at first.
> Anesthesia has stages and planes which one goes through as they are put to sleep, and as they wake up they go through these same stages, only in reverse order. The stage before waking up is called the "excitement" stage, is normal and is a stage of confusion, so the PACU nurses usually help control this stage by continually orienting the patient to the fact that their surgery is over and they are breathing oxygen and are just waking up. They also give pain meds as needed for control of their pain. Hope this helps understanding.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Not too happy with dsf's surgeon at moment. He had neck surgery to put in something as c5 and c6 were rubbing, causing severe pain. As expected, in ICU for observation after surgery before he was to be transferred back to ward. Did not get transferred back to ward, the surgeon sent him home. He is being fairly good, but is on a fluid diet until next Friday. Not an issue you would think, except dm seems to have decided that we will also have fluid diet, as least for lunch and dinner. Does anyone have any ideas for nutritional fluid meals other than yougurt, custard, jelly and ice cream?


Creamy soups well blended, and his can always have extra milk or cream added to make it more liquid if needed.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Cervical fusions are now considered outpatient surgery and are commonly done as such. I'm thinking that they used the ICU as their PACU (post anesthesia care unit) and that as soon as his pain was controlled and he was adequately responsive he was discharged home. Usually they start on a soft diet and progress as soon as they can tolerate it to a full diet. That is because they want his neck to be stable and not be wiggled around with vomiting at first.
> Anesthesia has stages and planes which one goes through as they are put to sleep, and as they wake up they go through these same stages, only in reverse order. The stage before waking up is called the "excitement" stage, is normal and is a stage of confusion, so the PACU nurses usually help control this stage by continually orienting the patient to the fact that their surgery is over and they are breathing oxygen and are just waking up. They also give pain meds as needed for control of their pain. Hope this helps understanding.


That helps as it explains, in conjunction with some other knowledge, his reactions. Dsf is a vietnam veteran, who spent time recovering after his best mate stepped on a mine and has ptsd and a few other conditions.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> I keep hoping I will be able to keep up and post daily, but then there's Murphy's Law! Today we were in town for 9:00 A.M. I had an appointment with a Chiropotist. Then we decided we might as well do everything else that needed to be done rather than run back into town later. We were home about noon and did a few things around the house after we had our lunch. We decided on a late supper and were about to put meat in the over around 4:45 P.M. when we heard a crash and the sound of breaking glass. A huge piece oblong piece of ice had fallen off of the roof, landed on one of the short ends and come through the top window of our dining room window. The company we called to come out wanted $240.00 to make a service call even though it was officially still during their normal hours. I called a good friend and her husband came out and helped dh board it up for now. Thank goodness for friends like that. It was due to a January thaw. We had some freezing rain overnight, combined with melting during the day and then rain later this afternoon. I think our yard will be like a skating rink tomorrow.
> 
> Gwen - nice to see a picture of you with your siblings.
> 
> ...


Thats doesn't sound good Peggy- but how good that you have friends you can call on.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Dsf was sent home with dressings, iodine swabs, instructions and a supply of endone painkillers. He spends time sleeping, more than normal, or in his mancave, watching the T20 cricket. He was actually due to be moved from ICU to a ward when doc decided to discharge him. He was in ICU for observation only after neck surgery. I think the ICU was because they have to slowly bring him out of the anasetic, comes up swinging if brought awake too fast.


The endone and the anaesthetic will both be making him sleepy. And it is a part of healing as well so don't worry about that. ANd now he has a one day game to watch as well. (I've got the radio on but can't work out how to get the TV to work!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I think I heard that tomorrow is 34c, then 41c then 39c. :shock:


We have at least 40 every day for the next 5 days (think round 110 but I don't have my convertor on this computer to check)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I'm less than 2 hrs. from the Falls. We have taken the grandchildren there the last 3 yrs. and they love it. Being younger, they think all the lights make it magical at night.
> 
> I'm about 7 hrs. as the bird flies from Sam's by car if there are no construction hold-ups or traffic problems. Last year I stopped at my mom's so it was about 5 1/2 hrs. to her and 4 hrs from there to Sam's so a much longer trip.
> 
> Oh how we would love to see you. You would meet Purple Fi and London Girl too all the way from England.


After leaving the KAP we will be travelling to Toronto where we will stay for 4 nights and have a look at the falls too.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cold and frosty Surrey. The sky is clear and the sun is shining. There is even some ice on the pond.

Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.

Sunday photo....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sounds like my guys. They do encourage me to be careful though. The boys were very concerned for me to go to the KAP without really knowing the people who would be there. I stayed in touch with them and let them know it was like a big family reunion. Matthew is probably coming with me this year as he knows I am comfortable with the people in the group and he encourages me to post what pictures I have posted. He will love our crazy group.


I look forward to meeting you all.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Purple, Angelam, and all of you affected by the flooding. Our thoughts are with you. Purple, hopefuly you are ok since you are still posting photos, but hope all will be safe.


Thanks for your kind thoughts. This area is very sandy and we are on a bit of a hill, so we do not flood, although everythings is rather soggy!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nicho said:


> It is every bit as beautiful as the pictures, but too hot for me in summer. Winter on Hamilton Island - now that would be paradise fro me!


Lovely photos.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Are you also fairly close to where Sam lives to travel to KAP? I'm sure my husband would think I had completely lost my mind if I said I was going to meet people I chatted to on the internet.
> 
> When a group of us here in the UK met in York for the first time two years ago it was just like meeting up with old friends. We have since met up a few times and it really is lovely. xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11:30pm and company just left a bit ago.
> 
> I did get pics of Chloe(our friends daughter) with her Kitty doll and hat. But I did not ask permission to post them. So I will ask them tomorrow and if the ok is given then I will post them.
> 
> ...


Hope , on balance that it was a good day with your 'company', although the collapse in the barn has at least to be annoying. Will you have to repair it before the sale?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> We have at least 40 every day for the next 5 days (think round 110 but I don't have my convertor on this computer to check)


Sending you some cooling breezes xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Julie, Sunday hugs (((((((()))))))) x


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> 26 pages already?? :shock: Oh, i just realized that it is Sunday here so this new TP has been on 24hrs. Man I am ssssoooo tired. Terrible night with DD on Friday night again. Last night she started about 10pm and I rang the birthing unit for help and advice and they said bring her to them and a doc will have a look. (casuality dept here on a Sat night is not a good option). So in we go and the doc said "I cant send her home like this". No said I, thats why I wanted someone to see her at night while she like this as she is improved somewhat during the days when other docs have seen her. So they gave a phenergan shot and some nausea medication through drip etc. She has been moved to the maternity ward and has just called me (5pm) saying she feels sick. Already!! Anyway i just wanted to touch base, am going back to see her shortly then I hope a very early night for me. Take care everyone, stay safe and warm or cool whichever is needed. I think I heard that tomorrow is 34c, then 41c then 39c. :shock:


That's a shame she's not feeling any better. I hope you manage to get a good sleep tonight while she's in the unit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm behind but going to go to bed and catch up in the morning, I had to get a market bag finished today to take over to the little co-op as they sold a second one so needed another to put up in it's place, trying to keep 2 on the wall at a time. I'll make a couple more this week and next so I have a little bit of a stash. I also have an order for 2 more sets of fingerless gloves in Yellow and Black. :roll: I'm enjoying the paying gig, but will be quite happy to switch to different colors at some point. lol
> But, what the customer wants, the customer gets, within reason anyway.
> So I'm off to bed, pooped and all I did was knit and run (DH drove) to drop off bag and make a quick run through Wallyworld.
> Have a great night all, hugs and sweet dreams.


The yellow and black must be becoming a bit boring! But as you say, 'what the customer wants...' and they have been paying generously.
That you are pooped is an indication you still need to rest up- please don't try to over do things!
Hope you have had a really refreshing sleep by the time you come to read this!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> 26 pages already?? :shock: Oh, i just realized that it is Sunday here so this new TP has been on 24hrs. Man I am ssssoooo tired. Terrible night with DD on Friday night again. Last night she started about 10pm and I rang the birthing unit for help and advice and they said bring her to them and a doc will have a look. (casuality dept here on a Sat night is not a good option). So in we go and the doc said "I cant send her home like this". No said I, thats why I wanted someone to see her at night while she like this as she is improved somewhat during the days when other docs have seen her. So they gave a phenergan shot and some nausea medication through drip etc. She has been moved to the maternity ward and has just called me (5pm) saying she feels sick. Already!! Anyway i just wanted to touch base, am going back to see her shortly then I hope a very early night for me. Take care everyone, stay safe and warm or cool whichever is needed. I think I heard that tomorrow is 34c, then 41c then 39c. :shock:


You have some scorchers in front of you! Hopefully you are getting the sleep you need! And now the doctors have seen DD as she is at night that they may be able to come up with some answers! Take Care!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> That helps as it explains, in conjunction with some other knowledge, his reactions. Dsf is a vietnam veteran, who spent time recovering after his best mate stepped on a mine and has ptsd and a few other conditions.


The 20th Century will be remembered for it's wars rather than any peace time I suspect. had I been male I would have had to been in the forces. 
No wonder Dsf suffers. Does the Government come up with any help? They are reluctant here to give the help that is needed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and frosty Surrey. The sky is clear and the sun is shining. There is even some ice on the pond.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Sunday photo....


Your garden is so beautiful, any time of year!
I have half an hour of Sunday left. I opened up the computer partly to see if you had posted for Sunday! 
Happy Day- you don't mention your plans?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photos.


I did not mention in passing those photos Nicho/Denise posted, it does look so beautiful- but not for me in summer time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, Sunday hugs (((((((()))))))) x


Sunday hugs, to you too, PurpleFi! ((((((((((((((PurpleFi)))))))))))))


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Not too happy with dsf's surgeon at moment. He had neck surgery to put in something as c5 and c6 were rubbing, causing severe pain. As expected, in ICU for observation after surgery before he was to be transferred back to ward. Did not get transferred back to ward, the surgeon sent him home. He is being fairly good, but is on a fluid diet until next Friday. Not an issue you would think, except dm seems to have decided that we will also have fluid diet, as least for lunch and dinner. Does anyone have any ideas for nutritional fluid meals other than yougurt, custard, jelly and ice cream?


How about making a vegetable soup with any veggies you fancy and whizzing it up at the end to make it more fluid? Add more liquid if necessary.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> How about making a vegetable soup with any veggies you fancy and whizzing it up at the end to make it more fluid? Add more liquid if necessary.


darowil was saying milk and cream are acceptable! Would make rather a delicious soup. Just that Heather will be wanting not to do too much with the stove, in the sort of temperatures they are getting at present!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your garden is so beautiful, any time of year!
> I have half an hour of Sunday left. I opened up the computer partly to see if you had posted for Sunday!
> Happy Day- you don't mention your plans?!


It's SUnday - a day for doing whatever I feel like. Probably knitting and sewing :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> It's SUnday - a day for doing whatever I feel like. Probably knitting and sewing :thumbup: :thumbup:


Which is very much my reaction for Sunday- except I do choose to go to church, and therefore it is my major point of social contact in the week!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you some cooling breezes xx


I just wish I could send some of the heat to those who so badly need it- I would make the sacrifice for any of you (and a real sacrifice it would be as I do not like it this hot).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I managed to sort the TV out and watched the English cricket team carry on from where they left off. They lost the first One Day game very well.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

nicho said:


> Just popping in to say Hello from Sydney. I'm waaay behind this week but might get a chance to catch up later. Hope the weather is warming up for those suffering the cold snap in the States and hope our UK friends are safe from winds and flood waters.
> 
> Melody, your son is such a smart looking boy - belated birthday wishes to him. And I hope this apartment becomes available for you as I am sure you will feel better when you know where you are moving to.
> 
> ...


Awesome photos, :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and frosty Surrey. The sky is clear and the sun is shining. There is even some ice on the pond.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Sunday photo....


Still lovely


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Watched some of the latest kerfuffle on news, got impression that even if he wasn't directly involved, his staff certainly was. Why would anyone be silly enough to keep him in office, never mind going for the top office. Think this person would be the worst thing for US.


I think a lot of us agree!! (IE. Christie) Sam had called him a bully a few days ago and one of the commentators said the same thing yesterday.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

To help warm those of you still facing cold temperatures, I'll post some more pics from our recent holiday in Queensland. They might help to warm your hearts if not your bodies! Enjoy.[/quote]

Even with the poisonous 'sea-dweller's, at this point, it sure looks like paradise. Thanks for the warming pictures
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers to all who need them. Please keep my dh in your prayers - he is showing some improvement, but still ha a long way to go.

Peggy[/quote]

So sorry for the broken window..sometimes the thaw is worse than the snow!!
Praying your DH will continue to improve.
Hugs,
Juenk


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow, impressive picture. 4 1/2 miles, is it across a river? I have never seen such a long bridge. When we were out on the west coast 2 yrs ago,I was so looking forward to going across the bridge at the mouth of the Columbia River, then when we went it was so foggy you could barely see the car in front of you. :-(


Yes, it's a span across the James River. It's widest river in the state of Virginia. It gets narrower as it goes inland. But here in the Tidewater area, it's that wide for quite a way.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11:30pm and company just left a bit ago.
> 
> I did get pics of Chloe(our friends daughter) with her Kitty doll and hat. But I did not ask permission to post them. So I will ask them tomorrow and if the ok is given then I will post them.
> 
> ...


Sorry about the loss of the barn...did you have anything stored there with all your packing?
Hope you get to work safely.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and frosty Surrey. The sky is clear and the sun is shining. There is even some ice on the pond.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Sunday photo....


Your frosty garden is still lovely....but at least, the sun is shining...that's always a plus.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Got my room booked and this time I am staying over that final day, so one night longer than I did last time. Just too tiring the way I did it last year. If I can find the winery I want to get some of that rhubarb wine again. I had such a lovely time meeting everyone last year. Got to spend special time with Caren and Jamie and learned about Jamie's excellent navigational skills. Spent time with Pacer and Kehinkle and got to do some traveling on the roads to get a very special cake for Dawn/Pup Lover. The first one I met was Nittergama and we just introduced ourselves, with me assuming the whole hotel was KAP, but to my surprise it was also full with a wedding and a motorcycle show or get-together of some sort, so a full house. After arrival my room soon filled up with all us knitters and eventually we found our way with Sam as our leader for dinner. Perhaps Defiance has never been the same. LOL


I am in with you for going to the winery again, love the rhubarb wine.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I think a lot of us agree!! (IE. Christie) Sam had called him a bully a few days ago and one of the commentators said the same thing yesterday.
> JuneK


 Just got an ad come up. Christie - do you like him - vote now. Don't think I'll bother!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a cloudy Great Bend. The temperature has dropped to 0C/ 32F, snow is once again gently falling.  Have a wonderful day. Today I'm going to put my feet up and knit on my traveling vine scarf and a pair of mittens I have started for Chrissy. 


Today's coffee 

Healing and hugs to all.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Caren...glad you are getting some rest still. How is Parker doing?


He is getting bigger.I have had to stop letting him run around the barn, he likes to chew on everything.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just popping in to say Hello from Sydney. I'm waaay behind this week but might get a chance to catch up later. Hope the weather is warming up for those suffering the cold snap in the States and hope our UK friends are safe from winds and flood waters.
> 
> The photos are lovely. A lot of the snow where I am has melted with rain and warm temps the past two days.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am in with you for going to the winery again, love the rhubarb wine.


Wine? Did somebody mention wine? Please, please, please take Londy and I xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I managed to sort the TV out and watched the English cricket team carry on from where they left off. They lost the first One Day game very well.


Oh darowil, and you want to go back to Blimey sometime! Thanks for making me giggle!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How I wish I could come in April to the UK...just a dream I'm afraid. I hope many folks will join you at the hotel.


PurpleFi said:


> He's the one that encourages me to go away. I think he likes the peace and quiet!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How I wish I could come in April to the UK...just a dream I'm afraid. I hope many folks will join you at the hotel.


Hi Gwen, we'd love to have you join us. This is just a small get together which we try to do quite regularly. I will have to see if I can organize and KAP over here.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lovely coffe, thanks Caren xx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Wine? Did somebody mention wine? Please, please, please take Londy and I xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Please bring some back for me and anyone else who can't join you!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He does have a great sense of humor. I got him good this morning when he stopped by to print off his boarding tickets to fly home today. I used the knitting joke about the woman knitting while driving only told him I was knitting while driving everytime I stopped at a light or sign. Told him the police pulled up beside me and said "pullover" and that I responded "no cardigan". In telling the story he REALLY believed it happened until I gave the punch line. He laughed lilke crazy.


Onthewingsofadove said:


> Here is a picture of me and my siblings this morning. Like I said to Sam earlier you can sure tell we are related. Sorry about the lighting.


My DH says your brother looks like a fellow with a great sense of humour. He looks as if he's just thought of a funny remark about the picture taking. What a great looking family.[/quote]


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> Please bring some back for me and anyone else who can't join you!


Ok, unless we drink it all on the way home :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Great Bend. The temperature has dropped to 0C/ 32F, snow is once again gently falling.  Have a wonderful day. Today I'm going to put my feet up and knit on my traveling vine scarf and a pair of mittens I have started for Chrissy.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing and hugs to all.


Glad the Travelling Vine is coming along!

I've done one repeat of the pattern to refresh my memory, on my beading piece for PurpleFi's workshop.

Glad you are taking it easy- that is what Sundays are for, or should be- I see Parker may be teething- do Pigs Teeth? I guess they must!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> nicho said:
> 
> 
> > Just popping in to say Hello from Sydney. I'm waaay behind this week but might get a chance to catch up later. Hope the weather is warming up for those suffering the cold snap in the States and hope our UK friends are safe from winds and flood waters.
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree. I think figs in the bread would sound good too. I love the newspaper baskets! I might try one. 
We have a very dark cloudy day here but it feels nice when outside. It's been windy and I'j not sure what it's going to do but I hope it includes some sunshine! I plan to sit and knit today, and watch movies with my daughter. I'm reallys sleepy today so I'm going to read a little and maybe nap I'll catch up later.


Patches39 said:


> Great opening Sam. Just checking in recipes look good  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> After leaving the KAP we will be travelling to Toronto where we will stay for 4 nights and have a look at the falls too.


Are you renting a car or do they have bus tours? The traffic was pretty crazy the one time I drove there.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm going to try to make the paper basket Sam posted also. In fact I just called DH who is out at a flea market wandering around to please bring home a Sunday paper. I bookmarked the site Sam listed so I can watch the videos showing how it is done. (I'm more a visual learner)

Off to check the daily digest and knit now. Will TTYL


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And a healing hug for you!


Thank you  Still resting today and knitting on my scarf.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> I agree. I think figs in the bread would sound good too. I love the newspaper baskets! I might try one.
> We have a very dark cloudy day here but it feels nice when outside. It's been windy and I'j not sure what it's going to do but I hope it includes some sunshine! I plan to sit and knit today, and watch movies with my daughter. I'm reallys sleepy today so I'm going to read a little and maybe nap I'll catch up later.


Figs in bread is very good Mum put figs in bread when we were little.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, rest up and have a quiet knitting day. I hope to knit today too. Been too busy all week to knit.
Julie, love your beaded scarf and how you added traveling vine pattern.
Glennys, nice to know someone else is cold like me. Stay warm. Also found a short sleeved t-shirt in polyester as base layer, helps if I am out in the cold for a length of time as in walking Maya.
Sandi, hope you get a knitting day to and Alan has a good day.
Sugar, prayers for you and DD. Hope you get to rest soon.
Caren, happy knitting day to you too.
Darowil, we have 110 degrees and over many days in summer. It is a dry heat but still


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Great Bend. The temperature has dropped to 0C/ 32F, snow is once again gently falling.  Have a wonderful day. Today I'm going to put my feet up and knit on my traveling vine scarf and a pair of mittens I have started for Chrissy.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing and hugs to all.


love the coffee and the view with the 2 cups! Sounds like you have a relaxing day planned. We were lucky that we didn't have the tornado we had warnings for yesterday...just rain and wind.
Enjoy your day and the lightly falling snow.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad the Travelling Vine is coming along!
> 
> I've done one repeat of the pattern to refresh my memory, on my beading piece for PurpleFi's workshop.
> 
> Glad you are taking it easy- that is what Sundays are for, or should be- I see Parker may be teething- do Pigs Teeth? I guess they must!


It's lovely, Julie...the contrast of the white yarn with the colorful beads really shows them off.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Caren, rest up and have a quiet knitting day. I hope to knit today too. Been too busy all week to knit.
> Julie, love your beaded scarf and how you added traveling vine pattern.
> Glennys, nice to know someone else is cold like me. Stay warm. Also found a short sleeved t-shirt in polyester as base layer, helps if I am out in the cold for a length of time as in walking Maya.
> Sandi, hope you get a knitting day to and Alan has a good day.
> ...


But you do have heat pumps or air conditioners presumably?
my beaded piece is supposed to be turning into a bag- I think the beads would be a bit scratchy for all but the ends of a scarf- but you are giving me ideas!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It's lovely, Julie...the contrast of the white yarn with the colorful beads really shows them off.
> JuneK


It is quite tricky learning how to get them to the front of your work- they have to be coaxed along I have found!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Me, too!!



NanaCaren said:


> I am in with you for going to the winery again, love the rhubarb wine.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Absolutely.



PurpleFi said:


> Wine? Did somebody mention wine? Please, please, please take Londy and I xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sunday morning here, somewhat cloudy but I doubt we'll get any precipitation. I'm making (turkey) bacon & eggs for breakfast, and then I'll get back to work on my scarves; I still have a few motifs to put together and edge. I also hope to get some swatching done for the cardigan, as I need to estimate the amount of yarn needed. I hope I have enough of something!

Blessings to all, healing thoughts to those in need.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, it seems you have made a wise decision regarding not moving. Sometimes things just aren't practical, no matter how much we want them. 
Your beadwork is looking very good. A bag would be very nice as you wouldn't need to worry about it being scratchy. It is a lovely pattern. 
The weather here has been cold, dark wet and dreary all day. Roll on summer for us. Send us a bit of heat, please.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

June, I heard on the news about chemical contamination of the water supply in Virginia, is that affecting you? Seems crazy to me they were allowed to have toxic chemical drums stored beside a river.

SugarSugar, glad you got your daughter into hospital so they could see what she was like at her worst. Sometimes the doctors must see that to believe how bad the situation is. Hopefully they will find a solution & let everyone feel better & get some rest.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, it seems you have made a wise decision regarding not moving. Sometimes things just aren't practical, no matter how much we want them.
> Your beadwork is looking very good. A bag would be very nice as you wouldn't need to worry about it being scratchy. It is a lovely pattern.
> The weather here has been cold, dark wet and dreary all day. Roll on summer for us. Send us a bit of heat, please.


The beaded bag is rather haphazard- I am just doing what I feel like, it is all a learning experience! Pity we can't send you some of our warmth! It is 21 C inside currently and day is dawning, had something to drink and a couple of pan cakes with cheese- must get ready to head out soon- I am catching an early bus, so I don't have to back track!
The days are dawning noticeably later, a month ago it would have been fully light by now- a reminder of colder days to come!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

martina said:


> J
> The weather here has been cold, dark wet and dreary all day. Roll on summer for us. Send us a bit of heat, please.


A nearby church has this on their signboard:
Cheer up! Only 11 more weeks until spring


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> A nearby church has this on their signboard:
> Cheer up! Only 11 more weeks until spring


Hurray!!!!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Julie and our other friends who asked for details of my two books. Herewith!!

Hall, V.A. (2011) The making of Ireland's landscape since the Ice Age, The Collins Press, Cork. ISBN 13:9781848891159.

Pilcher, J. R. and Hall, V.A. (2001) Flora Hibernica; the wild flowers, plants and trees of Ireland. The Collins Press, Cork. ISBN1-903464 03-X.

The landscape book is in paperback but Flora Hib went to 3 editions, the 2nd and 3rd of which are paperback. Flora Hib is out of print and the landscape book almost so. Both were written for non-specialists and both got great reviews accordingly.

I'm in the early stages of drawing together 'Landscapes of Belfast'! This planned volume is also for the non-specialist reader. I've the chapter plans outlined and some of the reading assembled. I'm up to the ears in maps. I'm extremely thorough in my research and read the scientific papers that contain the evidence. There are almost 500 cited in the back of the landscape book. 

I love writing for people who are interested in all things natural historical but have no formal training. To me, it seems proper that the research findings be returned to my fellow country people and others who are similarly interested.

There's next to no pain in my arm today. Hurray. Thanks to all for the good wishes. They mean much to me.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Are you renting a car or do they have bus tours? The traffic was pretty crazy the one time I drove there.


The idea is to get the greyhound bus to Detroit, transfer to Windsor, stay the night there and then take the train to Toronto. 4 days there and then fly to Nova Scotia for a 10 day coach tour.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The beaded bag is rather haphazard- I am just doing what I feel like, it is all a learning experience! Pity we can't send you some of our warmth! It is 21 C inside currently and day is dawning, had something to drink and a couple of pan cakes with cheese- must get ready to head out soon- I am catching an early bus, so I don't have to back track!
> The days are dawning noticeably later, a month ago it would have been fully light by now- a reminder of colder days to come!


The bag is not haphazard - you are just going with the flow!


----------



## Gramto2 (Nov 4, 2012)

Many thanks, Sam, for the wonderful recipes and new craft to try! Your parties are always so much fun.
Hope the new babe is resilient and feeling better soon. Appreciate your TP efforts!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow, a published author among us!! Congrats on such a great accomplishment and good luck with the work in progress.

Great news on the wrist not hurting anymore.



ptofValerie said:


> Julie and our other friends who asked for details of my two books. Herewith!!
> 
> Hall, V.A. (2011) The making of Ireland's landscape since the Ice Age, The Collins Press, Cork. ISBN 13:9781848891159.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I'm baaaa-aaack.
> 
> 3:15pm and we are home. I am feeling like my spirit is rising. Went to look at the apartment. I have to say it is bigger then I thought it would be. $899/mth utlities are included. First months rent is required before application can be submitted. First months required before we would get keys to move in. Darn skippy i will be on the phone to our O.D.S.P. worker on Monday morning to get the ball rolling.I am so happy that we have finally gotten out and done something.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


Wonderful, it always ups the spirit when you can get out and feel like you are accomplishing something positive.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I thought you might like to see this interesting picture my sister took this morning of the James River Bridge. It was taken from my side here in Newport News. She said she saw the fog in time to pull off in the park at the foot of the bridge.
> JuneK


That is an amazing shot, would be a lovely print, framed on the wall I think. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Julie and our other friends who asked for details of my two books. Herewith!!
> 
> Hall, V.A. (2011) The making of Ireland's landscape since the Ice Age, The Collins Press, Cork. ISBN 13:9781848891159.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, Valerie! I have that bookmarked - in a bit of a rush- but glad you are no longer in pain with that wrist!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Smart DH. He knows we all have those pointy sticks at the wait! Mine just yells at the tv like that makes a difference. I ignore him most of the time.


LOL!!! Mine does that too. lolol And I do the same thing, ignoring works best.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The bag is not haphazard - you are just going with the flow!


Which is the kinder way of putting it- am enjoying it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just popping in to say Hello from Sydney. I'm waaay behind this week but might get a chance to catch up later. Hope the weather is warming up for those suffering the cold snap in the States and hope our UK friends are safe from winds and flood waters.
> 
> Melody, your son is such a smart looking boy - belated birthday wishes to him. And I hope this apartment becomes available for you as I am sure you will feel better when you know where you are moving to.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous! I would love to be lying on either beach.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you dintoo - rent was one of the reasons I moved here - the trailer park rent was eating into my food budget to the point it was do I buy food or do I pay the rent - you know which one won.

sam



Dintoo said:


> Hi everyone--page 21 already! Sam, enjoyed the recipes again this week. Love homemade soup on cold winter days, but it's great that you remember those in warmer climates too.
> Gagesmom, sounds like you have a great deal on your apt. wish mine was that low in rent. Also our utilities are extra. Costs a fortune. I think I'll be looking for something else at the end of the year. Jinny


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My DD said the same thing! She's already worrying about me getting together with people I don't really know. i told her that I didn't think too many of you look dangerous!


LOL! I think my DH is hoping that he can get a few days off while I'm gone and have the house to himself. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

How are you planning to get to Niagara Falls. It is fair distance from Toronto. Just wondering.

Trisha



PurpleFi said:


> The idea is to get the greyhound bus to Detroit, transfer to Windsor, stay the night there and then take the train to Toronto. 4 days there and then fly to Nova Scotia for a 10 day coach tour.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The idea is to get the greyhound bus to Detroit, transfer to Windsor, stay the night there and then take the train to Toronto. 4 days there and then fly to Nova Scotia for a 10 day coach tour.


That sounds like a great trip. I hope during the 4 days you take a side trip up to Niagara Falls -- I think the Canadian side is really something. I do realize you can't go everywhere but that really is a place you should see if at all possible. I hope your trip meets all your expectations. YOu have friends everywhere which will be so much fun!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now I remember that you had mentioned she lived close by. hope you had a good visit with your brother.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I guess I didn't mention my sister because she lives only about 5 miles from me and I see her fairly often....LOL. Brother is 70, sister 67, and me the baby at 61...LOL Growing up my brother and I were pretty close and he acted like a storybook "big brother". Sister and I were not so close but are much more so now. Mom always said it was because she was used to being the baby and BAM...along I came and upset the apple cart so to speak...LOL. I think it was because mom always made sister let me tag along and what kid as a teen would want their little sister always underfoot...LOL. Personality wise DB and I were more alike and DS was very shy in comparison.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> I keep hoping I will be able to keep up and post daily, but then there's Murphy's Law! Today we were in town for 9:00 A.M. I had an appointment with a Chiropotist. Then we decided we might as well do everything else that needed to be done rather than run back into town later. We were home about noon and did a few things around the house after we had our lunch. We decided on a late supper and were about to put meat in the over around 4:45 P.M. when we heard a crash and the sound of breaking glass. A huge piece oblong piece of ice had fallen off of the roof, landed on one of the short ends and come through the top window of our dining room window. The company we called to come out wanted $240.00 to make a service call even though it was officially still during their normal hours. I called a good friend and her husband came out and helped dh board it up for now. Thank goodness for friends like that. It was due to a January thaw. We had some freezing rain overnight, combined with melting during the day and then rain later this afternoon. I think our yard will be like a skating rink tomorrow.
> 
> Gwen - nice to see a picture of you with your siblings.
> 
> ...


Holy cow, very glad that it didn't do any other damage than the window, and that you weren't sitting/standing there when it happened. Hope it's a fairly easy fix, $240 seems quite a high price.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does it open from the middle or does the entire middle lift up? it really is a great picture.

sam



jknappva said:


> I thought you might like to see this interesting picture my sister took this morning of the James River Bridge. It was taken from my side here in Newport News. She said she saw the fog in time to pull off in the park at the foot of the bridge.
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good old spiro - somewhere I have a spiro agnew watch - what a blast. poor Nixon - he couldn't win for trying.

sam



jknappva said:


> Well, we already know 2 votes he would NOT be getting. It seems to be spiraling out of his control. Heard talk of possible impeachment this afternoon on one of the talk shows. Even if his name wasn't on any of the memos or emails. Hmmm! Wasn't Nixon's first vice-president from NJ?? Sorry to any of our friends in NJ!
> junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news purplefi - very exciting. not sure which train you mean but if I is amtrack buy you ticket early - the closer the departure date the higher the cost of the ticket.

how exciting to have a minikap with some uk knitters - would love to be there.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. We have now got all our hotels booked for our trip later this year. Just a greyhound bus and a train to book up and then everything is done.
> I have also booked a hotel in Lincoln, UK for a few days for a group of us UK KPers in April.
> Hope everyone is having a good week end and your weather is behaving. It's been a lovely day here but the temperature has now dropped to freezing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I can't imagine you make much noise - it must be the clicking of the knitting needles.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> He's the one that encourages me to go away. I think he likes the peace and quiet!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The yellow and black must be becoming a bit boring! But as you say, 'what the customer wants...' and they have been paying generously.
> That you are pooped is an indication you still need to rest up- please don't try to over do things!
> Hope you have had a really refreshing sleep by the time you come to read this!


Yes, the yellow and black is starting to get old, but I will persevere. 
David let me sleep in, taking care of all the animals this morning. When I finally got up I ran over to Marlas to take care of her animals for the morning, doesn't take long, and then ran by the grocery store really quick for DH's lunch meat and I wanted a steak for dinner, the protein is calling me. 
I am quite ready to go back to sleep though.  Want to get caught up first though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

freud would have had quite a time over christis's inflated ego.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Watched some of the latest kerfuffle on news, got impression that even if he wasn't directly involved, his staff certainly was. Why would anyone be silly enough to keep him in office, never mind going for the top office. Think this person would be the worst thing for US.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

defiance is looking forward to hosting you again.

sam

if you go to the winery I may hitch a ride.



Angora1 said:


> Got my room booked and this time I am staying over that final day, so one night longer than I did last time. Just too tiring the way I did it last year. If I can find the winery I want to get some of that rhubarb wine again. I had such a lovely time meeting everyone last year. Got to spend special time with Caren and Jamie and learned about Jamie's excellent navigational skills. Spent time with Pacer and Kehinkle and got to do some traveling on the roads to get a very special cake for Dawn/Pup Lover. The first one I met was Nittergama and we just introduced ourselves, with me assuming the whole hotel was KAP, but to my surprise it was also full with a wedding and a motorcycle show or get-together of some sort, so a full house. After arrival my room soon filled up with all us knitters and eventually we found our way with Sam as our leader for dinner. Perhaps Defiance has never been the same. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nicho - is the water really that blue? I could spend a few months on that beach quite comfortably. lol

sam



nicho said:


> Just popping in to say Hello from Sydney. I'm waaay behind this week but might get a chance to catch up later. Hope the weather is warming up for those suffering the cold snap in the States and hope our UK friends are safe from winds and flood waters.
> 
> Melody, your son is such a smart looking boy - belated birthday wishes to him. And I hope this apartment becomes available for you as I am sure you will feel better when you know where you are moving to.
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gramto2 said:


> Many thanks, Sam, for the wonderful recipes and new craft to try! Your parties are always so much fun.
> Hope the new babe is resilient and feeling better soon. Appreciate your TP efforts!


Welcome, Gramto2. Hope you will join in the conversations again soon and share whatever you're working on, cooking, planning to make next, whatever. Where are you located from the western PA line?

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

runny mashed potatoes.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Not too happy with dsf's surgeon at moment. He had neck surgery to put in something as c5 and c6 were rubbing, causing severe pain. As expected, in ICU for observation after surgery before he was to be transferred back to ward. Did not get transferred back to ward, the surgeon sent him home. He is being fairly good, but is on a fluid diet until next Friday. Not an issue you would think, except dm seems to have decided that we will also have fluid diet, as least for lunch and dinner. Does anyone have any ideas for nutritional fluid meals other than yougurt, custard, jelly and ice cream?


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wow, a published author among us!! Congrats on such a great accomplishment and good luck with the work in progress.
> 
> Great news on the wrist not hurting anymore.


Och, thanks very much Rookie. I'm an academic as you know and I've published many scientific papers but my greatest love is non-specialist writing. I think this stemmed from a childhood during which I was 'plants mad' but living in a tiny house in the middle of Belfast didn't allow me to go on the long country walks I'd have loved. Fortunately, my dear parents took us to the seaside for our holidays and when there, I could poke about amongst the wild flowers and weeds to my heart's content. There were few books available for the plant-mad child and I got what I could from our local lending library. I asked for an illustrated plant identification guide for Christmas when I was twelve years old and it was a treasure. This must have influenced my awareness that there isn't all that much for people who love their countryside and want to know more about the plants, animals and how they got there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I know joy - but I did go to bed shortly after posting that.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Aaron, didn't like long scarves before , but the older I get the more I like them. I get cold easily and then can't get warm. That's even indoors. A jacket or vest would be overkill most times but a scarf around my neck keeps me warm. Just going from the house to the car chills me that's at 35 degrees. Think I am the only wimp that had the heat in the seat on and the car temp at 82 until my bones warm u[/
> Gwen what a good looking family and it's easy to see the family relationship.
> Julie, as I told you I dream of moving to Napa but when reality of doing that becomes a possibility I too might rethink it.
> Mellie, so happy you found an apartment you like and can fit your budget.
> ...


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

thewren said:


> runny mashed potatoes.
> 
> sam


Can you get a liquid meal substitute such as Ensure.? Your pharmacist may know. These products are used in nursing homes and they are very effective.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

too bad about the window peggy - sounds like the company you called were not in the mood to be helpful. glad you got it boarded up. things are really melting and thawing here also - below freezing temps at night are going to make for some slippery roads I'm afraid.

sam



Grannypeg said:


> I keep hoping I will be able to keep up and post daily, but then there's Murphy's Law! Today we were in town for 9:00 A.M. I had an appointment with a Chiropotist. Then we decided we might as well do everything else that needed to be done rather than run back into town later. We were home about noon and did a few things around the house after we had our lunch. We decided on a late supper and were about to put meat in the over around 4:45 P.M. when we heard a crash and the sound of breaking glass. A huge piece oblong piece of ice had fallen off of the roof, landed on one of the short ends and come through the top window of our dining room window. The company we called to come out wanted $240.00 to make a service call even though it was officially still during their normal hours. I called a good friend and her husband came out and helped dh board it up for now. Thank goodness for friends like that. It was due to a January thaw. We had some freezing rain overnight, combined with melting during the day and then rain later this afternoon. I think our yard will be like a skating rink tomorrow.
> 
> Gwen - nice to see a picture of you with your siblings.
> 
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

It is 2:45pm here and it is mild and sunny. 

Work was slow today so we got a lot of cleaning etc done.

Greg was going through his dads old room and going through stuff today while I was at work. His Dad passed away 6 yrs ago and he has not sorted stuff out. For months after his death Greg left the bedroom door shut and locked.

I am going to go back and catch up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no more galloping gertie though. lol

I've been across the bridge - quite an experience.

sam



Glennys 2 said:


> We have a bridge here going from Oregon to Washington that looks a lot like your picture when it is foggy. From a distance all you can see is the top span and it looks like it is floating in mid air.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Caught up and going to look through the rest of kp.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where are you darowil?

sam



darowil said:


> We have at least 40 every day for the next 5 days (think round 110 but I don't have my convertor on this computer to check)


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well Sugar I just read this on our Sunday afternoon so I don't know if you have posted any new info - but I just wanted to let you know that I'm relieved for you and DD that someone finally recognized that there is a serious problem. Keeping you in my thoughts - now off to catch up the last 15 pages or so-


sugarsugar said:


> 26 pages already?? :shock: Oh, i just realized that it is Sunday here so this new TP has been on 24hrs. Man I am ssssoooo tired. Terrible night with DD on Friday night again. Last night she started about 10pm and I rang the birthing unit for help and advice and they said bring her to them and a doc will have a look. (casuality dept here on a Sat night is not a good option). So in we go and the doc said "I cant send her home like this". No said I, thats why I wanted someone to see her at night while she like this as she is improved somewhat during the days when other docs have seen her. So they gave a phenergan shot and some nausea medication through drip etc. She has been moved to the maternity ward and has just called me (5pm) saying she feels sick. Already!! Anyway i just wanted to touch base, am going back to see her shortly then I hope a very early night for me. Take care everyone, stay safe and warm or cool whichever is needed. I think I heard that tomorrow is 34c, then 41c then 39c. :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here the va is a joke - we expect our boys to give their all and then when they are wounded mentally and physically the va falls way short in helping them. the number of suicides among returning military is shameful.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The 20th Century will be remembered for it's wars rather than any peace time I suspect. had I been male I would have had to been in the forces.
> No wonder Dsf suffers. Does the Government come up with any help? They are reluctant here to give the help that is needed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I could live on ice cream.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> darowil was saying milk and cream are acceptable! Would make rather a delicious soup. Just that Heather will be wanting not to do too much with the stove, in the sort of temperatures they are getting at present!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It is and I for one really appreciate when one of our group takes the time to educated/enlighten us on a subject that they have specific knowledge of..... and I think I left a participle dangling there - but you know what I mean!!!


RookieRetiree said:


> Good information for all of us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I voted - NO.

sam



angelam said:


> Just got an ad come up. Christie - do you like him - vote now. Don't think I'll bother!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

That is toasty!!! I have mid 60's for the next 10 days which is delightful. Went out to Home Depot and the Grocery this morning in a T-Shirt, Capris and flip flops.....


darowil said:


> We have at least 40 every day for the next 5 days (think round 110 but I don't have my convertor on this computer to check)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny gwen.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> He does have a great sense of humor. I got him good this morning when he stopped by to print off his boarding tickets to fly home today. I used the knitting joke about the woman knitting while driving only told him I was knitting while driving everytime I stopped at a light or sign. Told him the police pulled up beside me and said "pullover" and that I responded "no cardigan". In telling the story he REALLY believed it happened until I gave the punch line. He laughed lilke crazy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks great Julie.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Glad the Travelling Vine is coming along!
> 
> I've done one repeat of the pattern to refresh my memory, on my beading piece for PurpleFi's workshop.
> 
> Glad you are taking it easy- that is what Sundays are for, or should be- I see Parker may be teething- do Pigs Teeth? I guess they must!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's quite a talent to distill the academic information to the everyday user. Our DD is a biochemist and works in stem cell research and has been published in the medical and science journals...I understand about 1/100th of the material. For her public defense, she had to put her data in both scientific (for her academic credit & for the benefit of 95% of the audience and in layman's terms for her family (the other 5% present). She said it was quite the challenge!! I admire you.



ptofValerie said:


> Och, thanks very much Rookie. I'm an academic as you know and I've published many scientific papers but my greatest love is non-specialist writing. I think this stemmed from a childhood during which I was 'plants mad' but living in a tiny house in the middle of Belfast didn't allow me to go on the long country walks I'd have loved. Fortunately, my dear parents took us to the seaside for our holidays and when there, I could poke about amongst the wild flowers and weeds to my heart's content. There were few books available for the plant-mad child and I got what I could from our local lending library. I asked for an illustrated plant identification guide for Christmas when I was twelve years old and it was a treasure. This must have influenced my awareness that there isn't all that much for people who love their countryside and want to know more about the plants, animals and how they got there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and spring approaching.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The beaded bag is rather haphazard- I am just doing what I feel like, it is all a learning experience! Pity we can't send you some of our warmth! It is 21 C inside currently and day is dawning, had something to drink and a couple of pan cakes with cheese- must get ready to head out soon- I am catching an early bus, so I don't have to back track!
> The days are dawning noticeably later, a month ago it would have been fully light by now- a reminder of colder days to come!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one must think positively.

sam



ChrisEl said:


> A nearby church has this on their signboard:
> Cheer up! Only 11 more weeks until spring


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how long will it be before it is ready for print - I'm ready to buy a copy.

sam



ptofValerie said:


> Julie and our other friends who asked for details of my two books. Herewith!!
> 
> Hall, V.A. (2011) The making of Ireland's landscape since the Ice Age, The Collins Press, Cork. ISBN 13:9781848891159.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think you have posted before gramto2 - however - in case not - let me welcome you to the knitting tea party - we will be here all week so we hope you will join in our conversation again quite soon - there is always plenty of fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table with your name on it - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Gramto2 said:


> Many thanks, Sam, for the wonderful recipes and new craft to try! Your parties are always so much fun.
> Hope the new babe is resilient and feeling better soon. Appreciate your TP efforts!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

fyi --- sam

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "Knitting Tea Party 3 January '14" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-227271-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-229486-1.html


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> That is toasty!!! I have mid 60's for the next 10 days which is delightful. Went out to Home Depot and the Grocery this morning in a T-Shirt, Capris and flip flops.....


Oh boy! What I would give to be able to go out in a T-shirt and flip flops right now. I would finish up with wet feet at the very least!


----------



## Dintoo (Nov 14, 2012)

ptofValerie, enjoyed the story of your interest in plants as a child. It's amazing the interests we can have at a young age. My first year of high school, I passed the music room and heard someone playing Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata. I had never heard classical music before and I fell in love with it. Asked my parents for a record of that for Christmas that year. They were very surprised. I have loved classical music ever since. 
AZ, read your comment about the dangling participle to my DD. She is very conscious of correct grammar, punctuation, etc. and is always correcting signs, notices, etc. Have you ever read the book, "Eats, Shoots and Leaves"? It's all about grammar and punctuation. 
I'm currently knitting blue and orange mitts for my GS--his choice of colours. He's 3 1/2 years old. We still have lots of winter left, so he'll have lots of time to use them. 
Take care everyone, stay warm/cool, ry and hopefully healthy. Jinny


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello Gramto2! I don't think I've seen you post before so welcome to the tea party. Sam always has room for more and plenty to drink....tea, coffee, your pleasure....I hope you'll stick around and drop in more. We'll be having our 2nd annual Knit-A-Palooza October 3-5, 2014 in Defiance, OH which is where Sam lives. Last year we really had fun meeting each other and had some fun activities. This next one will be equally enjoying I think. Watch for announcement here. I'll start sending out reservation forms in the next week or so and posting a general itinerary too. You might want to join us in October!


Gramto2 said:


> Many thanks, Sam, for the wonderful recipes and new craft to try! Your parties are always so much fun.
> Hope the new babe is resilient and feeling better soon. Appreciate your TP efforts!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

maybe wellies instead of flip flops!!


angelam said:


> Oh boy! What I would give to be able to go out in a T-shirt and flip flops right now. I would finish up with wet feet at the very least!


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Az you are making me homesick. I spent a great deal of my time in Tempe. Have passed through Kingman on our way from Oregon to Tempe.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

After a cold and nasty week here, we have had sun (yea!) and temperature of 62 since Saturday. What a break, so why am I not out walking instead of reading the Tea Party? I think everyone who lives in central and northern United States will be some of the happiest people in the world when spring arrives. I like what that church sign said about its being 11 weeks away. Keep in mind, however, that spring can also bring with it tornado watches/warnings for those of us in "tornado alley". We can't have everything, can we? I hope this Sunday's episode of "Downton Abbey" isn't as disappointing as last Sunday's. We were all so eager to see it, but it seemed to lack its usual vibrancy. It must be quite a challenge to continually come up with situations that hold the viewers' interest, particularly when some of the favored actors are no longer there. Of course, Maggie Smith keeps everyone entranced. Her body language and facial expressions are marvelous.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I have heard of this book, but never seen it - I was an English and Lit major..... but my brain is such mush at this stage that I cringe to think of some of the errors that I make on a daily basis!!!!


Dintoo said:


> ptofValerie, enjoyed the story of your interest in plants as a child. It's amazing the interests we can have at a young age. My first year of high school, I passed the music room and heard someone playing Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata. I had never heard classical music before and I fell in love with it. Asked my parents for a record of that for Christmas that year. They were very surprised. I have loved classical music ever since.
> AZ, read your comment about the dangling participle to my DD. She is very conscious of correct grammar, punctuation, etc. and is always correcting signs, notices, etc. Have you ever read the book, "Eats, Shoots and Leaves"? It's all about grammar and punctuation.
> I'm currently knitting blue and orange mitts for my GS--his choice of colours. He's 3 1/2 years old. We still have lots of winter left, so he'll have lots of time to use them.
> Take care everyone, stay warm/cool, ry and hopefully healthy. Jinny


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

There is a beauty to this area.... I love the green of Oregon, but the grey works on my mood.


Glennys 2 said:


> Az you are making me homesick. I spent a great deal of my time in Tempe. Have passed through Kingman on our way from Oregon to Tempe.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Great Bend. The temperature has dropped to 0C/ 32F, snow is once again gently falling.  Have a wonderful day. Today I'm going to put my feet up and knit on my traveling vine scarf and a pair of mittens I have started for Chrissy.
> 
> Today's coffee
> 
> Healing and hugs to all.


Late afternoon,but coffee looks good I join in. :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Orange and blue are great Chicago Bears football team colors!! Our grandson loves orange also!?



Dintoo said:


> ptofValerie, enjoyed the story of your interest in plants as a child. It's amazing the interests we can have at a young age. My first year of high school, I passed the music room and heard someone playing Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata. I had never heard classical music before and I fell in love with it. Asked my parents for a record of that for Christmas that year. They were very surprised. I have loved classical music ever since.
> AZ, read your comment about the dangling participle to my DD. She is very conscious of correct grammar, punctuation, etc. and is always correcting signs, notices, etc. Have you ever read the book, "Eats, Shoots and Leaves"? It's all about grammar and punctuation.
> I'm currently knitting blue and orange mitts for my GS--his choice of colours. He's 3 1/2 years old. We still have lots of winter left, so he'll have lots of time to use them.
> Take care everyone, stay warm/cool, ry and hopefully healthy. Jinny


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad the Travelling Vine is coming along!
> 
> I've done one repeat of the pattern to refresh my memory, on my beading piece for PurpleFi's workshop.
> 
> Glad you are taking it easy- that is what Sundays are for, or should be- I see Parker may be teething- do Pigs Teeth? I guess they must!


Beautiful, lovely color, what color is it?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*KAP 2014 ITINERARY OUTLINE...ALSO KNOW AS "LET'S TEMPT FOLKS TO ATTEND THE OCT 3-5, 2014 KAP"*

Okay folks, activities are starting to fall in place so here is a general outline of what we will do in Oct. 2014

*Fri., Oct 3* - arrive in Defiance whenever BUT from around 2 or 3 p.m. on we will have our Sit and Knit which will be held at the Hampton Inn (conference room reserved already) ....also during that evening we will be visiting the local yarn store, The Fifth Stitch. The owner will be opening just for us. _MAY be having a catered dinner...still working on that so will let you know later._

*Sat., Oct. 4th* -Breakfast on your own timetable but at 10 a.m. we meet at the Winding Creek Alpaca & Llama Farm (it's only about 5 miles from Sam's). There will be a choice of activities that you'll have to sign up for on the registration form.
To visit the animals and see a spinning demonstration it is a mere $3 which helps pay for the animals food. To participate in dying 2 skeins of yarn that you get to take with you there is an additional $35 fee. These fees will be payable there...both activities are optional....ALSO there will be yarns the owner spins and dyes for sale.

2:00 p.m. head to Stoneyridge Winery....cost is only if you participate in the wine tasting or purchase any wine/food. NOTE: if you don't do the yarn dyeing at the farm you can leave early and go on to the winery OR whatever you want.

Around 5 head to Sam's for the cookout. Hang out as long as he will have us.....do stash swap and play White Elephant Game,
drawing for the afghan being made by many and assembled by Ohio Joy.

*Oct. 5th*: No planned activities yet except perhaps the last gathering for a mid-late morning breakfast.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, we don't have air conditioning, cost prohibited. We do have swamp cooling which is effective except dog days in August when we get humidity.
I am so proud of myself i think i brook my wrist patting myself on the back. Haha. I jogged 30 minutes today. I'm a slow jogger so that was only a mile and a half but really, at 72 .
Went to my Sunday mtg. Maya and I had our walk/jog, steam mopped living room floor.
About to take shower and go to hardware store for that orange oil to put on living room floors. Then I hope to watercolor a tad and then jammies and bed.
Left over chicken something for supper. Curry, tacos, sandwiches.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

What was I thinking by buying black yarn to knit the cowl? (I know why I went with black; the store didn't have a very good selection of bulky yarn & I wanted something that would go with my other accessories.) Luckily, the pattern I'm using is pretty simple. The needles are big so it won't take long. I was going to knit it in a circle, but the circular needles were too long, so I'm knitting the regular way & will sew it together. 

One of the local TV stations carried the original Star Trek on Saturday nights at 9:00. "The Trouble with Tribbles" was on last night. I laughed so hard. Some of the images have become iconic so it was great to see them in their proper context. Yes, I'm a Trekkie, though I'm not into it as much as I was once. I like Star Wars, too; the original ones, thank you very much, so let's not have that argument.

Has anyone else read Shanghai Girls & it's sequel by Lisa See? I'm working my way through the sequel & am appalled at the scenes depicting life under Chairman Mao in China. The man killed millions of people with his ridiculous policies. It's a gruesome read, but now I have to know how it ends.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 11:30pm and company just left a bit ago.
> 
> I did get pics of Chloe(our friends daughter) with her Kitty doll and hat. But I did not ask permission to post them. So I will ask them tomorrow and if the ok is given then I will post them.
> 
> ...


Oh no, regarding the barn!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, we don't have air conditioning, cost prohibited. We do have swamp cooling which is effective except dog days in August when we get humidity.
> I am so proud of myself i think i brook my wrist patting myself on the back. Haha. I jogged 30 minutes today. I'm a slow jogger so that was only a mile and a half but really, at 72 .
> Went to my Sunday mtg. Maya and I had our walk/jog, steam mopped living room floor.
> About to take shower and go to hardware store for that orange oil to put on living room floors. Then I hope to watercolor a tad and then jammies and bed.
> Left over chicken something for supper. Curry, tacos, sandwiches.


So glad that you are doing so well. Bravo and keep up the good work. You are really doing amazingly well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm busy knitting today. Hope to finish my Commuter Capelet today or tomorrow.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

81brighteyes said:


> After a cold and nasty week here, we have had sun (yea!) and temperature of 62 since Saturday. What a break, so why am I not out walking instead of reading the Tea Party? I think everyone who lives in central and northern United States will be some of the happiest people in the world when spring arrives. I like what that church sign said about its being 11 weeks away. Keep in mind, however, that spring can also bring with it tornado watches/warnings for those of us in "tornado alley". We can't have everything, can we? I hope this Sunday's episode of "Downton Abbey" isn't as disappointing as last Sunday's. We were all so eager to see it, but it seemed to lack its usual vibrancy. It must be quite a challenge to continually come up with situations that hold the viewers' interest, particularly when some of the favored actors are no longer there. Of course, Maggie Smith keeps everyone entranced. Her body language and facial expressions are marvelous.


Is that the first episode of series 4? I felt that the first two episodes were a bit heavy going, but hang in there - it does get better!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

thewren said:


> how long will it be before it is ready for print - I'm ready to buy a copy.
> 
> sam


It'll be a year or more before I have all the photos as these need to be seasonal. When we were writing Flora Hibernica, which contains over 300 photos, we had to take them across the seasons otherwise most were vivid greens against a sparkling blue sky and that is monotonous. There are about 120 photographs in the landscape book. No idea as yet about the number needed for the current work. I'll let you know as I progress.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nothing wrong with being a trekkie Aran...I love the old Star Trek shows.

Your poor eyes knitting with black....my sister yesterday told me she wanted her hat I'm knitting to be black...I just looked at her hard and she quickly changed to blue. finished it just a little while ago in BLUE. it was a basic chulla and turned out quite nice. I plan on making myself one.

Will add Shanghai Girls to my list of books to check out. Haven't done much reading lately and need to fit it back into my daily routine.

So glad to hear Barack O Kitty is doing well and will get stitches out tomorrow (hope I remember kitty's name correctly). When will you get the biopsy report? Hopefully tomorrow too.


Aran said:


> What was I thinking by buying black yarn to knit the cowl? (I know why I went with black; the store didn't have a very good selection of bulky yarn & I wanted something that would go with my other accessories.) Luckily, the pattern I'm using is pretty simple. The needles are big so it won't take long. I was going to knit it in a circle, but the circular needles were too long, so I'm knitting the regular way & will sew it together.
> 
> One of the local TV stations carried the original Star Trek on Saturday nights at 9:00. "The Trouble with Tribbles" was on last night. I laughed so hard. Some of the images have become iconic so it was great to see them in their proper context. Yes, I'm a Trekkie, though I'm not into it as much as I was once. I like Star Wars, too; the original ones, thank you very much, so let's not have that argument.
> 
> Has anyone else read Shanghai Girls & it's sequel by Lisa See? I'm working my way through the sequel & am appalled at the scenes depicting life under Chairman Mao in China. The man killed millions of people with his ridiculous policies. It's a gruesome read, but now I have to know how it ends.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, the yellow and black is starting to get old, but I will persevere.
> David let me sleep in, taking care of all the animals this morning. When I finally got up I ran over to Marlas to take care of her animals for the morning, doesn't take long, and then ran by the grocery store really quick for DH's lunch meat and I wanted a steak for dinner, the protein is calling me.
> I am quite ready to go back to sleep though.  Want to get caught up first though.


as you are offline I think maybe sleep has caught up with you! You must be needing it!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Dintoo said:


> ptofValerie, enjoyed the story of your interest in plants as a child. It's amazing the interests we can have at a young age. My first year of high school, I passed the music room and heard someone playing Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata. I had never heard classical music before and I fell in love with it. Asked my parents for a record of that for Christmas that year. They were very surprised. I have loved classical music ever since.
> AZ, read your comment about the dangling participle to my DD. She is very conscious of correct grammar, punctuation, etc. and is always correcting signs, notices, etc. Have you ever read the book, "Eats, Shoots and Leaves"? It's all about grammar and punctuation.
> I'm currently knitting blue and orange mitts for my GS--his choice of colours. He's 3 1/2 years old. We still have lots of winter left, so he'll have lots of time to use them.
> Take care everyone, stay warm/cool, ry and hopefully healthy. Jinny


Oh! yes Eats shoots and leaves is superbly written.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Aran said:


> What was I thinking by buying black yarn to knit the cowl? (I know why I went with black; the store didn't have a very good selection of bulky yarn & I wanted something that would go with my other accessories.) Luckily, the pattern I'm using is pretty simple. The needles are big so it won't take long. I was going to knit it in a circle, but the circular needles were too long, so I'm knitting the regular way & will sew it together.
> 
> One of the local TV stations carried the original Star Trek on Saturday nights at 9:00. "The Trouble with Tribbles" was on last night. I laughed so hard. Some of the images have become iconic so it was great to see them in their proper context. Yes, I'm a Trekkie, though I'm not into it as much as I was once. I like Star Wars, too; the original ones, thank you very much, so let's not have that argument.
> 
> Has anyone else read Shanghai Girls & it's sequel by Lisa See? I'm working my way through the sequel & am appalled at the scenes depicting life under Chairman Mao in China. The man killed millions of people with his ridiculous policies. It's a gruesome read, but now I have to know how it ends.


It that the episode in which his wife appears at the end and berates him by saying his name in a threatening voice. 'Fenton Harcore ???'


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh, boy, Gwen!!! Alpacas and wine on the same day - I'll think I died and went to heaven. Can't wait until October! Love, Paula


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

in case you are wondering what to have for dinner some evening ......... sam

Lahmahjoon Pizza Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Nuts
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Contains Red Meat

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 344, Saturated Fat: 6g, Sodium: 508mg, Dietary Fiber: 5g, Total Fat: 15g, Carbs: 39g, Cholesterol: 35mg, Protein: 14g 
Carb Choices: 2.5

Ingredients

1 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin 
1/2 cup(s) shallot(s), chopped 
8 ounce(s) lamb, ground 
4 medium tomato(es), plum, chopped 
2 tablespoon parsley, fresh, minced 
1 tablespoon molasses, pomegranate 
1 teaspoon cinnamon, ground 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon pepper, black ground, freshly ground 
cornmeal, yellow, dry, for dusting 
1/3 cup(s) cheese, feta, crumbled 
1 tablespoon nuts, pine nuts 
3/4 cup(s) water, plus 2 tablespoons (lukewarm 105-115 F) 
1 package(s) active dry yeast, (2 1/4 teaspoons) 
1 teaspoon sugar 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1 cup(s) flour, whole-wheat 
1 cup(s) flour, bread, or all-purpose flour, plus additional flour for dusting 
2 tablespoon cornmeal, yellow, dry

Preparation
To Prepare Pizza:

1. Heat oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add shallots; cook, stirring often, until softened, about 2 minutes. Add lamb and cook, stirring and breaking up with a wooden spoon, until lightly browned, about 5 minutes. Transfer to a colander and drain fat. Wipe out the pan; return the meat and shallots to the pan and stir in tomatoes. Cook until the tomatoes begin to break down, about 3 minutes. Add parsley, pomegranate molasses, cinnamon, salt and pepper and stir to coat; remove from the heat.

2. Preheat grill to low. (For charcoal grilling or an oven variation, see below.)

3. Sprinkle cornmeal onto a pizza peel or large baking sheet. Roll out the dough (see Tip) and transfer it to the prepared peel or baking sheet, making sure the underside of the dough is completely coated with cornmeal.

4. Slide the crust onto the grill rack; close the lid. Cook until lightly browned, 3 to 4 minutes.
Using a large spatula, flip the crust. Spread the lamb mixture on the crust, leaving a 1-inch border. Sprinkle with feta and pine nuts.

5. Close the lid again and grill until the toppings are hot and the bottom of the crust has browned, about 8 minutes.

To Prepare Easy Whole-Wheat Pizza Dough:

1. Stir water, yeast, sugar and salt in a large bowl; let stand until the yeast has dissolved, about 5 minutes. Stir in whole-wheat flour, bread flour (or all-purpose flour) and cornmeal until the dough begins to come together.

2. Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured work surface. Knead until smooth and elastic, about 10 minutes. (Alternatively, mix the dough in a food processor. Process until it forms a ball, then process for 1 minute to knead.)

3. Place the dough in an oiled bowl and turn to coat. (To make individual pizzas, see Variation.) Cover with a clean kitchen towel and set aside in a warm, draft-free place until doubled in size, about 1 hour.

Variations:

Pizza on a charcoal grill: Light 6 quarts (about 1 large chimney starter full) of charcoal and burn until the coals are mostly white, about 20 minutes. Spread the coals in an even layer. Place a grate over the coals. Let the coals burn until they are about medium-low. (Grill any toppings for the pizza while the coals are burning down.) To test the heat, hold your palm about 5 inches above the grill rack; if you can hold it there for about 8 seconds before you need to move it away, the fire is medium-low. Transfer the crust to the grill rack, cover the grill and cook the crust, checking once or twice, until lightly browned, 3 to 4 minutes. Flip the crust, quickly add the toppings, cover the grill and cook until the toppings are hot and the bottom of the crust has browned, 5 to 8 minutes. If your crust browns faster than your toppings are cooking, slide a baking sheet under the pizza to keep the crust from burning while the toppings finish.

Pizza in the oven: Place a pizza stone on the lowest rack; preheat oven to 450°F for at least 20 minutes. Roll out the dough and place on a cornmeal-dusted pizza peel or inverted baking sheet, using enough cornmeal so that the dough slides easily. Slide the dough onto the preheated stone and cook until the bottom begins to crisp, about 3 minutes. Remove the crust from the oven using a large spatula and place it uncooked-side down on the peel or baking sheet, making sure the underside of the crust is completely coated with cornmeal. Quickly add the toppings and slide the pizza back onto the stone. Continue baking until the toppings are hot and the bottom of the crust has browned, 12 to 15 minutes.

Individual variation: The dough can be turned into 4 or 6 personal-size pizzas. After kneading, divide the dough into 4 or 6 equal balls. Brush with oil and place 3 inches apart on a baking sheet. Cover and set aside until doubled in size, about 1 hour. Roll each portion into a 6-to-8-inch circle.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/lahmahjoon-pizza.aspx?xid=nl_everydayhealthsexualhealth_20140112


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the grey can do that if you are not careful. think I would choose where you live - love the winter temps.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> There is a beauty to this area.... I love the green of Oregon, but the grey works on my mood.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Has anyone else read Shanghai Girls & it's sequel by Lisa See? I'm working my way through the sequel & am appalled at the scenes depicting life under Chairman Mao in China. The man killed millions of people with his ridiculous policies. It's a gruesome read, but now I have to know how it ends.[/quote]

I haven't read this book - sounds interesting though. If you want a really good read about life in China both before and during Chairman Mao's time try Wild Swans by Jung Chang. One of the few books that I have read twice.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I think that is great joy - I think I could job maybe 20 feet. lol I do need to get out and walk though.

sam



sassafras123 said:


> Julie, we don't have air conditioning, cost prohibited. We do have swamp cooling which is effective except dog days in August when we get humidity.
> I am so proud of myself i think i brook my wrist patting myself on the back. Haha. I jogged 30 minutes today. I'm a slow jogger so that was only a mile and a half but really, at 72 .
> Went to my Sunday mtg. Maya and I had our walk/jog, steam mopped living room floor.
> About to take shower and go to hardware store for that orange oil to put on living room floors. Then I hope to watercolor a tad and then jammies and bed.
> Left over chicken something for supper. Curry, tacos, sandwiches.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Glennys 2 said:


> Az you are making me homesick. I spent a great deal of my time in Tempe. Have passed through Kingman on our way from Oregon to Tempe.


Do you still go to Tempe? We are leaving Wisconsin on the 21st to spend three months in Tempe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no picture of sister's hat?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Nothing wrong with being a trekkie Aran...I love the old Star Trek shows.
> 
> Your poor eyes knitting with black....my sister yesterday told me she wanted her hat I'm knitting to be black...I just looked at her hard and she quickly changed to blue. finished it just a little while ago in BLUE. it was a basic chulla and turned out quite nice. I plan on making myself one.
> 
> ...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Aran said:


> Has anyone else read Shanghai Girls & it's sequel by Lisa See? I'm working my way through the sequel & am appalled at the scenes depicting life under Chairman Mao in China. The man killed millions of people with his ridiculous policies. It's a gruesome read, but now I have to know how it ends.


I have read Shanghai Girls but not the sequel. I have read some others books by Lisa See. They give you a fascinating look into Chinese culture and particularly how women are treated.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Do you still go to Tempe? We are leaving Wisconsin on the 21st to spend three months in Tempe.


No, darn it. Haven't been back there since 2006 when my dear Mother passed away. Can't get DH to travel much. He doesn't even like to go 100 miles to Portland to my dr appoointments. Wish I was going as I would love to ,eet you.

Sam: being so grey is why we are so green. We do get a lot of rain. This weekend we had a storm go through. Wind gusts of 65 mph and it is still raining. Probably get around 3 inches total.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, we don't have air conditioning, cost prohibited. We do have swamp cooling which is effective except dog days in August when we get humidity.
> I am so proud of myself i think i brook my wrist patting myself on the back. Haha. I jogged 30 minutes today. I'm a slow jogger so that was only a mile and a half but really, at 72 .
> Went to my Sunday mtg. Maya and I had our walk/jog, steam mopped living room floor.
> About to take shower and go to hardware store for that orange oil to put on living room floors. Then I hope to watercolor a tad and then jammies and bed.
> Left over chicken something for supper. Curry, tacos, sandwiches.


You go girl!! You're doing really well. I don't go in for jogging but I try and get out twice a week to go walking with my group. We usually cover 4/5 miles in a couple of hours. Must admit I've been a bit slack since Christmas - short of time and the weather is not exactly encouraging but I WILL get back to it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *KAP 2014 ITINERARY OUTLINE...ALSO KNOW AS "LET'S TEMPT FOLKS TO ATTEND THE OCT 3-5, 2014 KAP"*
> 
> Okay folks, activities are starting to fall in place so here is a general outline of what we will do in Oct. 2014
> 
> ...


Oh you're really tempting me! I would love to be there but I think it's out of the question at the moment. I might sneak into PurpleFi's suitcase at the last minute!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which is the kinder way of putting it- am enjoying it!


As long as yu are enjoying what you are doing that is all that matters.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

I've had a really lazy day today but have at last got the Dr Who scarf finished and parceled up to go to DS in Poland. I think it will be really warm for him in a cold Polish winter. 
Early start tomorrow so I'm off to bed now. Love to all and for those of you driving on icy roads tomorrow - take care. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> How are you planning to get to Niagara Falls. It is fair distance from Toronto. Just wondering.
> 
> Trisha


Another KP friend who lives just outside Toronto is coming to stay with us and we think we shall take a coach trip to Niagra. Haven't got that bit really sorted yet and are open to any suggestions.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Coming up Sam...DH took picture with his cell phone so I've got to email it to myself first...LOL


thewren said:


> no picture of sister's hat?
> 
> sam


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> I can't imagine you make much noise - it must be the clicking of the knitting needles.
> 
> sam


Hi Sam, thanks for the heads up on getting the train ticket early. We shall be travelling from Windsor to Toronto. It is about a 4 hour journey and I have found the website for tickets.

My needles are wood and quite quiet, on the other hand I am NOT! :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *KAP 2014 ITINERARY OUTLINE..
> 
> WOW! That looks brilliant, how many alpaca can I bring home with me?*


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh darowil, and you want to go back to Blimey sometime! Thanks for making me giggle!


The cricket is the thing that tells me I am Australian. I was talking to a lady yesterday who came out here from England as an adult. What made her realise that she needed to get her Austrlaian citizenship was that she went for Australia in the cricket. Actually another lady I know who came out here as an adult also goes for Australia against England. Don't think I could ever go for England over AUstrlaia- quite happy to see England beat the other teams- and went for them when I was over there as long as Australia not playing.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Darowil, we have 110 degrees and over many days in summer. It is a dry heat but still


I knew that places over there had worse temperatures than us- I seem to remeber a month of 100+ somewhere a year or so ago- heard of through KP of course. Really don't like the heat so glad I don't live somewhere where it gets even hotter. So I won't move over to stay with you. I'm OK until it gets into the high 90s and then I have enough. And if it is only a day its OK, its these long spells tha I hate (well long by our standards). Fortunately our heat is normally a dry one as well.
And at least heat doesn't bring extra problems like snow or ice (well bush fires, but in the city centre we don't get them).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> where are you darowil?
> 
> sam


Just the mix up withthe computer. But now I have mine downstairs so all up and running.
However I do have a busy week. Thursday the annual conference for David's work begins and I am running the bookstall again this year. This is the busiest week of the year at the office (so the last thing David really needs is to be closing up his mother's place). But I have a lot of work to do on the bookstall so while I will try to keep up I may not be able to do so. And will be away from Thursday until Sunday or maybe Wednesday. David is going back to his mothers Monday and I may go with him. After the weekend I think he will need company driving. Need to see this afternoon if others can manage the knitting group if I'm not there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> That is toasty!!! I have mid 60's for the next 10 days which is delightful. Went out to Home Depot and the Grocery this morning in a T-Shirt, Capris and flip flops.....


Yours sounds perfect- can I come and visit?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, we don't have air conditioning, cost prohibited. We do have swamp cooling which is effective except dog days in August when we get humidity.
> I am so proud of myself i think i brook my wrist patting myself on the back. Haha. I jogged 30 minutes today. I'm a slow jogger so that was only a mile and a half but really, at 72 .
> Went to my Sunday mtg. Maya and I had our walk/jog, steam mopped living room floor.
> About to take shower and go to hardware store for that orange oil to put on living room floors. Then I hope to watercolor a tad and then jammies and bed.
> Left over chicken something for supper. Curry, tacos, sandwiches.


No a/c? Now that sounds horrid with your temperatures. I think the Swamp cooling is what we call evaporative. Like you say they are not too bad other than when it is humid. But the portable ones need to be near an open window- and all of ours are doors so it means an awful lot of open window which rather defeats the purpose of having cooling letting in all that hot air. And the ones I would use have the sun straight on them in the hottest part of the day so I would then expose the glass to the full sun becuase our window covering is close to the outside of the window. And we do get enough humidty that it is not always comfortable. I just move downstairs- willl probably sleep downstairs as well. By the end of the week it will probably be so warm downstairs though that will need a/c down here as the nights are going to be warm as well.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Valerie, I am most impressed that you had two books published and are working on a third. Wow.
Gwen, hope Purple's suitcase can hold two people, cause I'm up for that also.
I don't know what part of England is where you can get a B&B or hotel and walk to a different village every day. That's on my bucket list. Also Wales, since I am Welsh on both sides.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Can you get a liquid meal substitute such as Ensure.? Your pharmacist may know. These products are used in nursing homes and they are very effective.


Ensure, Boost and Walgreens own brand (significantly less expensive) of nutritional drink are all available at Walgreens and have proteins and added nutrients. We have always had them on hand during Jack's months of chemo. He prefers the strawberry flavor. If you get vanilla, it's very versabile; you can blend in fresh or frozen fruits or berries or your own flavoring preferences.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

* KAP INFO for all*
Let me first say a big thank you to the many folks that attended last years KAP for taking on the position of chairperson or mini-workshop teacher for the upcoming KAP Oct. 3-5, 2014.

For those that you are not familiar with the KAP cookout let me explain. Everyone coming to the KAP brings some of the goodies we consume at the cookout held at Sams the Saturday night we are there. If you are traveling a great distance you can always make a stop at one of the Defiance grocery stores and pick up something so it really isnt a big deal for those of us traveling far. Anyway, this next KAP the task of coordinating the foods/drinks has been divided into committees and attendees will make a selection as to what committee they will contribute to (a choice 1 ,2,or 3 so we have balanced committees.)
*Here is the need right now*.No one has been able to sign up to be the chairperson for the drinks committee! AWKKKKKKK! If you know you are going to come to the 2014 KAP and would be open to chairing the committee in charge of drinks please send me a PM. Please do this asap. 

Nextbecause the deadline for turning in reservation forms for the KAP is being extended greatly Im taking an extra couple of weeks before sending out any forms. I WILL post on this forum to let you know when registration forms are available. If you want to go ahead and send me your email address you can do as some have done and send it to me in a PM.

Thats all for now folks!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just watched the weather report for this next week. Our temps will be in the 50s and low 60s (Fahrenheit)and rain only Monday. Now that's my winter weather I'm used to!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

As many as you can fit in your suitcase Purple!



PurpleFi said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > *KAP 2014 ITINERARY OUTLINE..
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is the chulla I made my sister today. Not the best pic. DH took it with his cell phone


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *KAP 2014 ITINERARY OUTLINE...ALSO KNOW AS "LET'S TEMPT FOLKS TO ATTEND THE OCT 3-5, 2014 KAP"*
> 
> WOO HOO!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Can hardly wait it is going to be soooooo much fun :-D :-D
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> June, I heard on the news about chemical contamination of the water supply in Virginia, is that affecting you? Seems crazy to me they were allowed to have toxic chemical drums stored beside a river.
> 
> Wrong state,Bonnie. It's in WEST Virginia...it's a different state to the west of us. They 'seceded' from Virginia at the beginning of the War Between the States back in the 1860's. The far western part of the state (which is now West Virginia) didn't want to leave the Union and join the South in the fight.
> I'm sorry for all those people but so glad it's not us.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Julie and our other friends who asked for details of my two books. Herewith!!
> 
> Hall, V.A. (2011) The making of Ireland's landscape since the Ice Age, The Collins Press, Cork. ISBN 13:9781848891159.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information about your books. I'll have to check on them. They sound really interesting.
So glad you have no pain with your arm today...that's wonderful. Praying it will continue!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> in case you are wondering what to have for dinner some evening ......... sam
> 
> Lahmahjoon Pizza Recipe
> 
> http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/lahmahjoon-pizza.aspx?xid=nl_everydayhealthsexualhealth_20140112


 Thank you for this, Sounds absolutely delicious, will try it with a gluten free pizza crust. Of course Chrissy won't wet it so will have to make a vegan one for her.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is an amazing shot, would be a lovely print, framed on the wall I think. :thumbup: :thumbup:


the newspaper was impressed enough to publish it! It's really unusual.
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

PurpleFi said:


> Wine? Did somebody mention wine? Please, please, please take Londy and I xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Not far from Sam's house! The country rhubarb wine is a flavor I had never had before and it really was a wonderful wine. I shared by bottle with my nieces and SIL in October. My SIL liked it but not the witches brew that I also brought. I did not care for witches brew either.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> does it open from the middle or does the entire middle lift up? it really is a great picture.
> 
> sam


The whole draw span lifts upward. You always have to allow time for it if you have an appointment on the opposite side of the river. If anyone is interested, you can Google James River Bridge and it will give you lots of information.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> good old spiro - somewhere I have a spiro agnew watch - what a blast. poor Nixon - he couldn't win for trying.
> 
> sam


Trying too hard to win re-election is what eventually brought him down!
juneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> no more galloping gertie though. lol
> 
> I've been across the bridge - quite an experience.
> 
> sam


Galloping Gertie was lesson to bridge builders!!
junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> It is and I for one really appreciate when one of our group takes the time to educated/enlighten us on a subject that they have specific knowledge of..... and I think I left a participle dangling there - but you know what I mean!!!


I always leave so many dangling that I never notice them....I write like I talk and it's definitely not PROPER!
junek


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I am in with you for going to the winery again, love the rhubarb wine.


Me too! :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> After a cold and nasty week here, we have had sun (yea!) and temperature of 62 since Saturday. What a break, so why am I not out walking instead of reading the Tea Party? I think everyone who lives in central and northern United States will be some of the happiest people in the world when spring arrives. I like what that church sign said about its being 11 weeks away. Keep in mind, however, that spring can also bring with it tornado watches/warnings for those of us in "tornado alley". We can't have everything, can we? I hope this Sunday's episode of "Downton Abbey" isn't as disappointing as last Sunday's. We were all so eager to see it, but it seemed to lack its usual vibrancy. It must be quite a challenge to continually come up with situations that hold the viewers' interest, particularly when some of the favored actors are no longer there. Of course, Maggie Smith keeps everyone entranced. Her body language and facial expressions are marvelous.


It's not spring but here on the coast of Virginia, we had 3 separate mild tornadoes yesterday afternoon....I say mild, reservedly since there was major damage to homes but they were EF 0's--80 mph winds which is really low winds compared to the midwest tornadoes!
JuneK


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> here the va is a joke - we expect our boys to give their all and then when they are wounded mentally and physically the va falls way short in helping them. the number of suicides among returning military is shameful.
> 
> sam


As the wife of a Viet Nam vet who is covered by the VA and the neighbor of another, who still bears the scars of gunshot wounds in his chest from being in the front lines there and is also covered by VA benefits, I must say that the younger men who are coming home from the wars in the East, are often overlooked in their need for professional help many times. BUT the reasons for such things happening are not always the fault of the VA Administration itself.

Sometimes ''chain of command'' hinders these young men from getting help while they are still in active service--just as they screw up female service women when they present themselves for help after having been raped by other service personnel.

The suicide rate is increasing among these recently-returned veterans, both male and female. However, the VA cannot force these vets into professional care if it isn't sought. And there ARE a number of private programs organized and begun by returning vets who found themselves contemplating suicide and sought ways and means to help themselves by helping others--other vets whom they engaged in service projects to personally help returning vets or to help civilians in need after natural disasters.

I am not a professional in dealing with the problems of returning vets nor individuals with psychological problems, but I have observed that some troubled individuals can become very good at hiding their troubled minds from those closest, those who love them very much.

The VA can only do just so much with the funds available. Sequesters and government shut-downs have not helped this situation either. Unfortunately, we are still trying to wind down our involvement in the longest war in our history and the numbers of military personnel who have been actively serving is very large, still. VA funds have not been substantially increased to help those returning with such heavy burdens on their minds.

Off my soap box now.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Aran said:


> What was I thinking by buying black yarn to knit the cowl? (I know why I went with black; the store didn't have a very good selection of bulky yarn & I wanted something that would go with my other accessories.) Luckily, the pattern I'm using is pretty simple. The needles are big so it won't take long. I was going to knit it in a circle, but the circular needles were too long, so I'm knitting the regular way & will sew it together.
> 
> One of the local TV stations carried the original Star Trek on Saturday nights at 9:00. "The Trouble with Tribbles" was on last night. I laughed so hard. Some of the images have become iconic so it was great to see them in their proper context. Yes, I'm a Trekkie, though I'm not into it as much as I was once. I like Star Wars, too; the original ones, thank you very much, so let's not have that argument.
> 
> Has anyone else read Shanghai Girls & it's sequel by Lisa See? I'm working my way through the sequel & am appalled at the scenes depicting life under Chairman Mao in China. The man killed millions of people with his ridiculous policies. It's a gruesome read, but now I have to know how it ends.


I was a devoted Trekkie, too, Aran. And "Trouble with Tribbles" is really a classic! My favorite and I think it is to a lot of fans. Loved the original Star War movies...the 'pre-quel's do absolutely nothing for me!
China is still recovering from Mao...but when you live under a tryant, unfortunately, that's what happens. All those poor people!
JuneK


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> defiance is looking forward to hosting you again.
> 
> sam
> 
> if you go to the winery I may hitch a ride.


I don't think you will have any trouble hitching a ride with any of us that are driving. It is more fun having extra passengers in our vehicles.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > *KAP 2014 ITINERARY OUTLINE...ALSO KNOW AS "LET'S TEMPT FOLKS TO ATTEND THE OCT 3-5, 2014 KAP"*
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I think my DH is hoping that he can get a few days off while I'm gone and have the house to himself. :roll: :lol:


I think he should have a run to Michigan and then swing over to Sam's for the weekend before doing his return trip.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad the Travelling Vine is coming along!
> 
> I've done one repeat of the pattern to refresh my memory, on my beading piece for PurpleFi's workshop.
> 
> Glad you are taking it easy- that is what Sundays are for, or should be- I see Parker may be teething- do Pigs Teeth? I guess they must!


Beautiful job Julie. Creativity is priceless so enjoy it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I can't remember who had the husband on a liquid diet but go here for twenty smoothie recipes --- sam

http://spoonful.com/recipes/20-smoothie-recipes?nav=time&cmp=NLC-NL|Spoonful|DailySpoonfulNewsletter|DailySpoonful|General||010914|||famM|


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Pup lover said:


> Me too! :thumbup:


I could do that again as well. If we drink it in a teacup, would that still be a tea party?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pacer said:


> I think he should have a run to Michigan and then swing over to Sam's for the weekend before doing his return trip.


Now that sounds an excellent idea, Mary.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Need to get some sleep tonight so I can work tomorrow. I finished a pair of boot toppers today so I can send them with my DS#1 to give to his friend. They are okay, but I know I can do better. They will be fine to use at the goat farm to stay warm.

Had a wonderful time teaching knitting today. 

Loved hearing the plans for KAP developing. Can't wait to meet up with everyone again and meeting more people that were not able to make it last year. 

Goodnight everyone.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Me too! :thumbup:


That was fun once we finally realized the GPS/SatNav was telling us the wrong way to turn


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Yay!! :thumbup:


I am excited the foot pedal has been missing for what seems like a like a life time. NOw I can make the younger grandchildren their fleece pants they have been expecting. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > *KAP 2014 ITINERARY OUTLINE...ALSO KNOW AS "LET'S TEMPT FOLKS TO ATTEND THE OCT 3-5, 2014 KAP"*
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Regarding vets. My husband's cousin is married to a Vietnam Vet who suffered terribly with his health and could not get any help. They denied it was due to any hazardous chemicals, but he is only one of many who was debilitated by this. They finally have acknowledged that there was damage done to these vets and he is finally getting help after he and his wife lost their home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I can't remember who had the husband on a liquid diet but go here for twenty smoothie recipes --- sam
> 
> http://spoonful.com/recipes/20-smoothie-recipes?nav=time&cmp=NLC-NL|Spoonful|DailySpoonfulNewsletter|DailySpoonful|General||010914|||famM|


Busyworkerbee's DSF (Dear step father) is the one on the liquid diet.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Oh, boy, Gwen!!! Alpacas and wine on the same day - I'll think I died and went to heaven. Can't wait until October! Love, Paula


Me too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I want to dye some wine too.

Is your DH coming again? There is a possibility mine will come, but I won't know his schedule till closer to the date.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't remember trying the Rhubarb wine; will definitely do so this trip.


Pup lover said:


> Me too! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

heck yeah!!!!


pacer said:


> I could do that again as well. If we drink it in a teacup, would that still be a tea party?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I said Forks over Knives for heart problems and it is a rather extreme DVD. I was thinking more of Dr. Eselstein. I have some DVD's with him and his wife. He explains the reason this diet works for heart disease. It has done wonders for people with serious heart problems and keeps them from blocking up again and even reverses the problem. He is on the above DVD but that is not the one I wanted to recommend. I will have to search as I didn't find what I wanted on Amazon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I second that idea too!


jheiens said:


> Now that sounds an excellent idea, Mary.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Beautiful job Julie. Creativity is priceless so enjoy it.


Thanks Pacer!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9pm and Gage is tucked away in bed. School tomorrow :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Does anyone remember the sweater I knit for our friends dog Max?
I found out to day that it fit their cat peaches, was too small for Max.  Will have to start a new one.

I also got permission from Ellen to post Chloe's picture that I took of her with her Hello Kitty doll and hat I made for her. Ellen called today and told me that Chloe slept with her hat on last night. :thumbup:

Going back to catch up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't remember trying the Rhubarb wine; will definitely do so this trip.


That was the one I got and DH and I both really liked it. Have searched for it here but alas, none to be found.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 9pm and Gage is tucked away in bed. School tomorrow :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Does anyone remember the sweater I knit for our friends dog Max?
> I found out to day that it fit their cat peaches, was too small for Max.  Will have to start a new one.
> ...


How adorable is she. Quite stylish in her hat with her kitty and you can tell by her smile she loves what you made her. Sleeping in it!! Don't think there's a better compliment than that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad the Travelling Vine is coming along!
> 
> I've done one repeat of the pattern to refresh my memory, on my beading piece for PurpleFi's workshop.
> 
> Glad you are taking it easy- that is what Sundays are for, or should be- I see Parker may be teething- do Pigs Teeth? I guess they must!


Love the contrast of the colored beads Julie. Beautiful pattern you are using too. I actually got on the computer to look at the Capelet pattern again and here I am visiting on the KTP. LOL I'd better go. I've finished knitting, now to put together.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam, Aron and ladies, here is a nice teriyaki wing receipt I got from a friend. Both she and I have food allergies so she devised something both of us can eat. 

Teriyaki wings take 1 kilo/ 4-5 lbs of wings boil for a few minutes to get rid of some excess fat.
1 receipt of fake soy sauce (receipt to follow)
1cup of brown sugar
1tbsp minced garlic
1 tbsp mustard

Arrange wings in 9x13 pan. Poor sauce over wings bake 45 minutes, turn wings bake additional 45 minutes. in preheated oven 350F/ 180C/ gas mark 4

Soya sauce substitute 
makes 1 cup 
4tsp beef boullian ( I use vegetable) 
2 tsp dark molasses 
1/4 tsp ground ginger
1 pinch garlic powder
1 pinch white pepper ( I used black that is what I had)
1 1/2 cups water ( Amy used stock and eliminated the boullian)

in a sauce pan over med heat stir together all ingredients. Boil gently until liquid is reduced to 1 cup(8oz)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9pm and Gage is tucked away in bed. School tomorrow :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Does anyone remember the sweater I knit for our friends dog Max?
> I found out to day that it fit their cat peaches, was too small for Max.  Will have to start a new one.
> ...


AWWW she is so sweet!!! I can see al gifts will be treasured for a long time to come. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Love the contrast of the colored beads Julie. Beautiful pattern you are using too. I actually got on the computer to look at the Capelet pattern again and here I am visiting on the KTP. LOL I'd better go. I've finished knitting, now to put together.


I am just pulling patterns out of my stitch dictionary, and going for it! Our task this weekend was to knit a square of lace, and one of stocking stitch- so far I will have two of lace and 1/2 a one of stocking stitch!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments ladies. Chloe is a cutie patootie and was so excited when she opened the box and found them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well done- is it everything comes to she who waits?!


Yes it does only sometimes the waiting is not as patient. I have gone through every room in the house to find this. yesterday I was looking on line for a replacement.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 9pm and Gage is tucked away in bed. School tomorrow :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Does anyone remember the sweater I knit for our friends dog Max?
> I found out to day that it fit their cat peaches, was too small for Max.  Will have to start a new one.
> ...


Sooooooo cute, and she is a lovely little lady. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks Patches. She will blush if I tell her that. lol.


Patches39 said:


> Sooooooo cute, and she is a lovely little lady. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Sam, Aron and ladies, here is a nice teriyaki wing receipt I got from a friend. Both she and I have food allergies so she devised something both of us can eat.
> 
> Teriyaki wings take 1 kilo/ 4-5 lbs of wings boil for a few minutes to get rid of some excess fat.
> 1 receipt of fake soy sauce (receipt to follow)
> ...


Yummy now time for a snack, looking good. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it does only sometimes the waiting is not as patient. I have gone through every room in the house to find this. yesterday I was looking on line for a replacement.


If it were me, I would have just paid for the replacement, when the old one turned up!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Regarding vets. My husband's cousin is married to a Vietnam Vet who suffered terribly with his health and could not get any help. They denied it was due to any hazardous chemicals, but he is only one of many who was debilitated by this. They finally have acknowledged that there was damage done to these vets and he is finally getting help after he and his wife lost their home.


I have family that was denied treatment and from Vietnam and from Dessert Storm. They have since received the treatment they should have had when they first got home.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

WooooHooo!!! Where were they hiding?



NanaCaren said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > *KAP 2014 ITINERARY OUTLINE...ALSO KNOW AS "LET'S TEMPT FOLKS TO ATTEND THE OCT 3-5, 2014 KAP"*
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't remember trying the Rhubarb wine; will definitely do so this trip.


Oh Gwenie you have missed a truly wonderful wine then. Yes yes you must try it :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> WooooHooo!!! Where were they hiding?


They were underneath a basket of material  I was not using them when they vanished. It is all Chrissy's fault and she took full responsibility.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Yummy now time for a snack, looking good. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you. When I make it next I will switch the brown sugar for coconut sugar, it is better for those that are diabetic.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree with what you're saying..My brother was in a flight crew over Viet Nam, Laos and Cambodia. He was an Intelligence officer in the communications corps. so was probably doing spy missions....a plane & crew just like his was shot down over Cambodia and private individuals and fund raisers have just completed the search, identification and retrieval of the remains. I figured there but for the Grace of God, my brother would be there....the remains and memorial has been set up at the Air Base in San Angelo, TX. It's quite something.



jheiens said:


> As the wife of a Viet Nam vet who is covered by the VA and the neighbor of another, who still bears the scars of gunshot wounds in his chest from being in the front lines there and is also covered by VA benefits, I must say that the younger men who are coming home from the wars in the East, are often overlooked in their need for professional help many times. BUT the reasons for such things happening are not always the fault of the VA Administration itself.
> 
> Sometimes ''chain of command'' hinders these young men from getting help while they are still in active service--just as they screw up female service women when they present themselves for help after having been raped by other service personnel.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

When you have directions like turn at the next corn field....it's easy to get lost!



NanaCaren said:


> That was fun once we finally realized the GPS/SatNav was telling us the wrong way to turn


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think I might still have a bottle here somewhere----hmmmm....have to go look.

I just asked my sister-in-law if she wanted to come to the KAP with me -- she's gone to the Stitches Show with me and had a great time....she'll probably come along....the more, the merrier!!



Angora1 said:


> That was the one I got and DH and I both really liked it. Have searched for it here but alas, none to be found.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> If it were me, I would have just paid for the replacement, when the old one turned up!


It was a matter of if I keep replacing things when one of the teens loose it they will not learn responsibility. They learn that mum will just get a new one. When I needed to sew I went to a friends house and used her machine. The grandchildren were OK with waiting for their pj pants. Besides the excited look on Chrissy's face was well worth the wait for the foot pedal.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> When you have directions like turn at the next corn field....it's easy to get lost!


LOL yes it sure is and I'm sure we had plenty of those directions. Was hard when the whole road was lined with corn fields :shock: Jamie set us right and all was well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It usually works that way...you buy the replacement and then the current one shows up...glad it showed up beforehand...and the back up one also!!



NanaCaren said:


> Yes it does only sometimes the waiting is not as patient. I have gone through every room in the house to find this. yesterday I was looking on line for a replacement.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Whew!!! Have fun with making the fleece pants.



NanaCaren said:


> They were underneath a basket of material  I was not using them when they vanished. It is all Chrissy's fault and she took full responsibility.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I want to ask you Angora...how do you DYE WINE????LOL....have we already been dyeing it....LOL.....I'm just pokin' fun at you dear....Love you to death.


Angora1 said:


> Me too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I want to dye some wine too.
> 
> Is your DH coming again? There is a possibility mine will come, but I won't know his schedule till closer to the date.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am off to bed now. Have to get Gage up in the morning for school and I have to get on the phone and get things in gear to make this move happen.

See you all tomorrow


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> here the va is a joke - we expect our boys to give their all and then when they are wounded mentally and physically the va falls way short in helping them. the number of suicides among returning military is shameful.
> 
> sam


It is the same here I think. Just last night there was something on the news about all the suicides. Very sad.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awesome!!! Also, we WILL have maps to give everyone this time too. LOL\



RookieRetiree said:


> I think I might still have a bottle here somewhere----hmmmm....have to go look.
> 
> I just asked my sister-in-law if she wanted to come to the KAP with me -- she's gone to the Stitches Show with me and had a great time....she'll probably come along....the more, the merrier!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> That is toasty!!! I have mid 60's for the next 10 days which is delightful. Went out to Home Depot and the Grocery this morning in a T-Shirt, Capris and flip flops.....


It will be at least May before I can dream of doing that!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> That was fun once we finally realized the GPS/SatNav was telling us the wrong way to turn


Yes it was fun and now at least we know what we are looking for!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Oh you're really tempting me! I would love to be there but I think it's out of the question at the moment. I might sneak into PurpleFi's suitcase at the last minute!


I'm like you- would love to go. And I don't even have anyones suitcase to sneak into.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Whew!!! Have fun with making the fleece pants.


 I love making them no hemming required  fleece pants are pretty easy, they take about 20 minutes to whip up and hour if I make the top too.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Me too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I want to dye some wine too.
> 
> Is your DH coming again? There is a possibility mine will come, but I won't know his schedule till closer to the date.


What kind of wine are we dying? Lol. Im assuming you meant buy some wine but as we are visiting the farm maybe you meant dying yarn? My DH has said he may come also this year depends upon his job.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 9pm and Gage is tucked away in bed. School tomorrow :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Does anyone remember the sweater I knit for our friends dog Max?
> I found out to day that it fit their cat peaches, was too small for Max.  Will have to start a new one.
> ...


Adorable girl, doll and hat!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Yes it was fun and now at least we know what we are looking for!


Lots of fun too even Jamie enjoyed it and is looking forward to the next one. Yes we do itty bitty road sign :roll: :roll:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I always leave so many dangling that I never notice them....I write like I talk and it's definitely not PROPER!
> junek


As for me I wouldn't know what a hanging participle was- though I would probably realise something wasn't right. I don't even know what a participle is. My grammer as far as speaking it (or writing) is fine- but ask me why and I'm lost. Struggled when I was doing Indonesian becuase I didn't understand the right verbs (well it would have continued to all forms of grammar). Know what to say and how but not the theory of it. David tries every now and then to explain grammer- and I end looking at him blankly- does it matter I wonder? Unfortunately when learning another language it does seem to matter!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am off to bed now. Have to get Gage up in the morning for school and I have to get on the phone and get things in gear to make this move happen.
> 
> See you all tomorrow


Good night Mel, pleasant dreams and best of luck on the moving. fingers crossed things go smoothly for you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> ps. I have found the foot pedal to the sewing machine, very excited. Not only have I found one but both of them, Chrissy is excited as well now she can sew again to.


At last- was it in some very strange place? Under some unused material I see.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Awesome!!! Also, we WILL have maps to give everyone this time too. LOL\


Maps would be great then we could tell our satnav where to ummm turn. :lol: I have a part of a bottle left of the rhubarb wine.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Me too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I want to dye some wine too.
> 
> Is your DH coming again? There is a possibility mine will come, but I won't know his schedule till closer to the date.


Yes, Bob is coming too. He does most of the driving - I used to drive long distances, but in the last 5 years or so, I can't drive as far as I used to. I get sleepy after a couple of hours, but Bob seems to be able to drive for 6 or 8 hours, as long as we make a couple of stops for food or a drink. Love, Paula


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> At last- was it in some very strange place?


It was underneath a basket of material that Chrissy had been using. She swore she had moved the basket and looked under it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9pm and Gage is tucked away in bed. School tomorrow :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Does anyone remember the sweater I knit for our friends dog Max?
> I found out to day that it fit their cat peaches, was too small for Max.  Will have to start a new one.
> ...


What a happy looking little girl. Hadn't realised how big the doll was. Sleeping withthe hat on is about the biggest thankyou you could get.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good night everyone has been a busy day for me. or at least it feels like it even though I slept in. Can't do that tomorrow with school. I have to take my truck back to the garage, it shakes when I get up to speed. :/ not too pleased. At least insurance pays for it. 

HUGS for all have a good night with peaceful pleasant dreams.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I want to ask you Angora...how do you DYE WINE????LOL....have we already been dyeing it....LOL.....I'm just pokin' fun at you dear....Love you to death.


Thats easy- just add food colouring! Just think you could buy all white wine and if someone wants red simply add red food colouring. Wonder if Maryanne would know the difference if I tried that on her? Bit hard to dye red white I would think especially with food colouring.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wrong state,Bonnie. It's in WEST Virginia...it's a different state to the west of us. They 'seceded' from Virginia at the beginning of the War Between the States back in the 1860's. The far western part of the state (which is now West Virginia) didn't want to leave the Union and join the South in the fight.
I'm sorry for all those people but so glad it's not us.
They're a big coal producing state and I understand the chemical spoil is from a plant that treats coal in some way. Their coal comes through my city to our port to be exported by ship overseas and probably to other places in the country.
Junek[/quote]

I knew you were in Virginia, not West Virgina but thought you might be down river from them. I'm glad you are not affected by the mess.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> It was underneath a basket of material that Chrissy had been using. She swore she had moved the basket and looked under it.


And I've just edited my comment above to say I saw that! Like in the last 30 secs. And you posted less than 10 minutes ago.

Now to go back out in the heat. Picked up the books for the bookstall this morning- but when I got home lots missing and some of them are available oin the local shop so I will go back and get as many of them as I can.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Galloping Gertie was lesson to bridge builders!!
> junek


What is galloping gertie?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Regarding vets. My husband's cousin is married to a Vietnam Vet who suffered terribly with his health and could not get any help. They denied it was due to any hazardous chemicals, but he is only one of many who was debilitated by this. They finally have acknowledged that there was damage done to these vets and he is finally getting help after he and his wife lost their home.


Terrible they have lost their home due to medical problems. It amazes me when I hear people who are against the affordable healthcare act when it is supposed to prevent that sort of thing from happening. I cannot imagine living where I would be afraid if one of us got sick we would lose everything we had worked a lifetime for.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am just pulling patterns out of my stitch dictionary, and going for it! Our task this weekend was to knit a square of lace, and one of stocking stitch- so far I will have two of lace and 1/2 a one of stocking stitch!


Wow, you are accomplishing a lot.

Here's my Commuter Capelet being blocked. It's drying and is a little blotchy, not to worry, it's not the yarn.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/knit-magazine-no-44-christmas-2011


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> When you have directions like turn at the next corn field....it's easy to get lost!


Isn't that the normal kind of directions? When I give people directions to my place I tell them drive until they fall off the pavement then turn left at the stack of bales & head off across the field & into the bush :lol: :lol:

They laugh until they come once, because when you fall off the pavement it is like dropping off the edge of the earth, you can't miss it!
According to our GPS there are n roads here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that the normal kind of directions? When I give people directions to my place I tell them drive until they fall off the pavement then turn left at the stack of bales & head off across the field & into the bush :lol: :lol:
> 
> They laugh until they come once, because when you fall off the pavement it is like dropping off the edge of the earth, you can't miss it!
> According to our GPS there are n roads here.


That is funny Bonnie. I was so amazed that it could be a little like that in Connecticut also. I thought it was so built up because of not being far from New York but when we tried to get home from there one time after visiting DH's sister when she lived there, we had a terrible time. We were really out in the country and no names on the streets at the intersections where we were. That was sure a shock. I imagine it is even more so where you are.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Me too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I want to dye some wine too.
> 
> Is your DH coming again? There is a possibility mine will come, but I won't know his schedule till closer to the date.


Love your avatar, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Wow, you are accomplishing a lot.
> 
> Here's my Commuter Capelet being blocked. It's drying and is a little blotchy, not to worry, it's not the yarn.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/knit-magazine-no-44-christmas-2011


What a great job, beautiful.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Melody - that is so cute and so is Chloe.



gagesmom said:


> 9pm and Gage is tucked away in bed. School tomorrow :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I also got permission from Ellen to post Chloe's picture that I took of her with her Hello Kitty doll and hat I made for her. Ellen called today and told me that Chloe slept with her hat on last night. :thumbup:
> 
> Going back to catch up.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Is that the first episode of series 4? I felt that the first two episodes were a bit heavy going, but hang in there - it does get better!


Yes, it was. However, tonight's episode had a lot happening and was much more interesting.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Will sat good night/day have had a good day. Pray that all have a blessed tomorrow, filled with healing, strength, comfort, joy, and lace with happiness.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> That is funny Bonnie. I was so amazed that it could be a little like that in Connecticut also. I thought it was so built up because of not being far from New York but when we tried to get home from there one time after visiting DH's sister when she lived there, we had a terrible time. We were really out in the country and no names on the streets. That was sure a shock. I imagine it is even more so where you are.


For sure, definitely no street names,we live on a Grid road, which is a main gravel township road. There is a regional park 12 miles from here at a very nice lake, they advrrtise it as the nicest beach in Saskatchewan, so when giving directions I tell people I am on the lake road.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Love your avatar, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, but did I really say I want to dye some wine too. LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I actually meant yarn. You can see what I was thinking of. :shock: :shock:

I really do want to dye yarn, honest and drink the wine.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

"Anglam" was asking about Downton Abbey. Sorry that I did not make that clear on my reply, in case someone is just reading this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> For sure, definitely no street names,we live on a Grid road, which is a main gravel township road. There is a regional park 12 miles from here at a very nice lake, they advrrtise it as the nicest beach in Saskatchewan, so when giving directions I tell people I am on the lake road.


That is great that you are near the nicest beach in Saskatchewan. I will have to do a google and see if I can see that. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> For sure, definitely no street names,we live on a Grid road, which is a main gravel township road. There is a regional park 12 miles from here at a very nice lake, they advrrtise it as the nicest beach in Saskatchewan, so when giving directions I tell people I am on the lake road.


Is that Brightsand Lake or Turtle Lake? There really are a lot of lakes and I hadn't expected that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, KAP sure sounds like it is going to be fun. Wish I lived about 1500 miles closer, I would love to come.

Melody, your little friend certainly looks pleased with her gifts.

Caren, glad you found your foot pedal, usually it is not found until after you buy a new one.

Valerie, glad your arm is grtting better. It. Sounds like your new book will be very interesting. 

We are off to Prince Albert tomorrow, need to get new tires for the car & will vsit DH aunt & uncle who we have not seen for a year. We planned to go before Christmas but it didn't work out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a great job, beautiful.


Thank you. I was knitting it for me but mom said my sister told her it was the color of her eyes. LOL. Think that's a hint?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I do so hope he can join you. If he plays golf there are some nice courses in the area.



Pup lover said:


> What kind of wine are we dying? Lol. Im assuming you meant buy some wine but as we are visiting the farm maybe you meant dying yarn? My DH has said he may come also this year depends upon his job.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Is that Brightsand Lake or Turtle Lake? There really are a lot of lakes and I hadn't expected that.


Brightsand. Did you look at a map? Yes, people think of Saskatchewan as a flat plain but we have 1000's of lakes in the northern part of the province. Some are beautiful, lots ofgreat fishing, camping & boating.

Brightsand is not good for fishing but we spent many summers there when my kids were young for swimming lessons. If children learn to swim in a Sakatchewan lake they can swim anywhere.
It is a spring fed lake so it is very cold.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Because the weather appeared to be so lovely (for a change) today & I thought it wise to get some Vitamin D the natural way, I put on my sweater & began my walk. Well, after about three steps, the sun hid under a cloud the entire time I was outdoors; the wind was blowing unmercifully so I turned around and came back inside the house. I have the tendency to do that to the weather. I began thinking of the little fellow in the comic strip "Peanuts" who always had a grey cloud hanging over his head. I know how it feels. ;>)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Wow, you are accomplishing a lot.
> 
> Here's my Commuter Capelet being blocked. It's drying and is a little blotchy, not to worry, it's not the yarn.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/knit-magazine-no-44-christmas-2011


This is looking really good- as we have come to expect of your work, Angora!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just checked and I have an unopened bottle of ...oh I think the name is Barn Dance blush....and no I haven't been sampling anything...just craft hit me once again....LOL.



NanaCaren said:


> Maps would be great then we could tell our satnav where to ummm turn. :lol: I have a part of a bottle left of the rhubarb wine.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is beautiful and the new avatar also is gorgeous...hope you leave it up for awhile....


Angora1 said:


> Wow, you are accomplishing a lot.
> 
> Here's my Commuter Capelet being blocked. It's drying and is a little blotchy, not to worry, it's not the yarn.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/knit-magazine-no-44-christmas-2011


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I new that but just couldn't resist poking fun. I want to dye yarn, drink wine, whine about yarn, and drink wine....wine, whine, whine, wine.....


Angora1 said:


> Thank you, but did I really say I want to dye some wine too. LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I actually meant yarn. You can see what I was thinking of. :shock: :shock:
> 
> I really do want to dye yarn, honest and drink the wine.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thank you. I was knitting it for me but mom said my sister told her it was the color of her eyes. LOL. Think that's a hint?


Sounds like a hint that you will have to do at least one more.


----------



## Glennys 2 (Jan 1, 2012)

Isn't


RookieRetiree said:


> It usually works that way...you buy the replacement and then the current one shows up...glad it showed up beforehand...and the back up one also!!


Isn't this one of Murphy's Laws? Loose something, replace it andit shows up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I do so hope he can join you. If he plays golf there are some nice courses in the area.


Pup lover wrote:
What kind of wine are we dying? Lol. Im assuming you meant buy some wine but as we are visiting the farm maybe you meant dying yarn? My DH has said he may come also this year depends upon his job.

LOL, I'm laughing as I can't believe I said that. Guess where my head was. Maybe I will dye the yarn with wine???? :lol: :lol: :lol: :XD: :XD: :XD:

He might play some golf but he hasn't touched a club in over 30 years. He might come for meals but will probably bring his computer and still be able to get work done as he will be teaching and just using the days he has off to come, but work the day we get back. I'll ask him if he is interested in golf at all. Hey, we might just get him to knit. :shock: :shock: :shock: If we are drinking wine I know he'll be there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is beautiful and the new avatar also is gorgeous...hope you leave it up for awhile....


Thank you Gwen. Yes, but if the hood turns out good I might put a new one up with the hood on. We will see. I did really like my hair that day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I new that but just couldn't resist poking fun. I want to dye yarn, drink wine, whine about yarn, and drink wine....wine, whine, whine, wine.....


It is funny. I really am sitting here laughing with tears in my eyes. Wait, I need to go get some whine, wine or maybe dye. Are you sure you want me there. You might find me out riding the alpacas if I dye enough wine. LOL :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, I do so hope Marianne will get to come. It won't be KAP without her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Brightsand. Did you look at a map? Yes, people think of Saskatchewan as a flat plain but we have 1000's of lakes in the northern part of the province. Some are beautiful, lots ofgreat fishing, camping & boating.
> 
> Brightsand is not good for fishing but we spent many summers there when my kids were young for swimming lessons. If children learn to swim in a Sakatchewan lake they can swim anywhere.
> It is a spring fed lake so it is very cold.


I used to swim in spring fed lakes in Ontario up in the Highlands of Haliburton. Brrrrrrrr Of course I learned to ice skate on them too. Yes, I googled it and thousands of lakes. It is like that up in the Haliburton area too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

81brighteyes said:


> Because the weather appeared to be so lovely (for a change) today & I thought it wise to get some Vitamin D the natural way, I put on my sweater & began my walk. Well, after about three steps, the sun hid under a cloud the entire time I was outdoors; the wind was blowing unmercifully so I turned around and came back inside the house. I have the tendency to do that to the weather. I began thinking of the little fellow in the comic strip "Peanuts" who always had a grey cloud hanging over his head. I know how it feels. ;>)


Oh no, well at least you have bright eyes!! :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is looking really good- as we have come to expect of your work, Angora!


Thanks Julie. Wow, it is 11:30pm and I think I will get off the computer for a while but it sure was fun laughing about dying some wine. Oh Julie, how I wish you could come to KAP and sample some juice at the winery. I think they have juice too for those that don't imbibe. We could ride the alpacas together. :XD: :XD: :XD:

Wow, I've almost taken up a whole page. YIKES :!: :?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Julie. Wow, it is 11:30pm and I think I will get off the computer for a while but it sure was fun laughing about dying some wine. Oh Julie, how I wish you could come to KAP and sample some juice at the winery. I think they have juice too for those that don't imbibe. We could ride the alpacas together. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Wow, I've almost taken up a whole page. YIKES :!: :?


That happens, very easily, in my experience!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I bought that one too....and was one of the first to be consumed!! Very good with a bowl of pasta!



Gweniepooh said:


> I just checked and I have an unopened bottle of ...oh I think the name is Barn Dance blush....and no I haven't been sampling anything...just craft hit me once again....LOL.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think so!!



Glennys 2 said:


> Isn't
> 
> Isn't this one of Murphy's Laws? Loose something, replace it andit shows up.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yours sounds perfect- can I come and visit?


Any time my friend!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I bought that one too....and was one of the first to be consumed!! Very good with a bowl of pasta!


We ended up buying 5 bottles of wine there, I think we have 1 left - and we live close to a lot of wineries here in the Finger Lakes. Good wine is good wine no matter where it's made!!! 
Think I'd better get to bed - we have to go out tomorrow and get a couple of gifts for one of our grandsons who just turned 12. Seems like just yesterday, he was 5. Now he's at least 8 inches taller than me - taking after his brother who is 6 feet tall, I guess. At the rate he's growing he'll be the tallest one in the family pretty soon!!
Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I always leave so many dangling that I never notice them....I write like I talk and it's definitely not PROPER!
> junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the grandkids' birthdays....we'll have a real birthday with new baby granddaughter due in a week - then we have DGS 5th birthday and DGD#1's 2nd birthday both in February. All the grandkids' birthdays will be clustered -- all the adults are in June July & August....I'm glad they're not close by holidays and it gives us more opportunities to get together.



Grandmapaula said:


> We ended up buying 5 bottles of wine there, I think we have 1 left - and we live close to a lot of wineries here in the Finger Lakes. Good wine is good wine no matter where it's made!!!
> Think I'd better get to bed - we have to go out tomorrow and get a couple of gifts for one of our grandsons who just turned 12. Seems like just yesterday, he was 5. Now he's at least 8 inches taller than me - taking after his brother who is 6 feet tall, I guess. At the rate he's growing he'll be the tallest one in the family pretty soon!!
> Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how many do you think will fit in your suitcase?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > *KAP 2014 ITINERARY OUTLINE..
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks very nice.

chulla - a new word for me.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Here is the chulla I made my sister today. Not the best pic. DH took it with his cell phone


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a tragedy daralene - and he is not the only one. had friend in seattle - had he lived (he died before it was done) was going to need to have both feet amputated because of agent orange used in nom. it was rotting his feet. very painful.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Regarding vets. My husband's cousin is married to a Vietnam Vet who suffered terribly with his health and could not get any help. They denied it was due to any hazardous chemicals, but he is only one of many who was debilitated by this. They finally have acknowledged that there was damage done to these vets and he is finally getting help after he and his wife lost their home.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great picture in the avatar darelene -

sam



Angora1 said:


> Me too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I want to dye some wine too.
> 
> Is your DH coming again? There is a possibility mine will come, but I won't know his schedule till closer to the date.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she looks like a happy camper.

sam

good job on the doll and the hat



gagesmom said:


> 9pm and Gage is tucked away in bed. School tomorrow :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Does anyone remember the sweater I knit for our friends dog Max?
> I found out to day that it fit their cat peaches, was too small for Max.  Will have to start a new one.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks very yummy.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Sam, Aron and ladies, here is a nice teriyaki wing receipt I got from a friend. Both she and I have food allergies so she devised something both of us can eat.
> 
> Teriyaki wings


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I wish sue could take a sick day and come.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I think I might still have a bottle here somewhere----hmmmm....have to go look.
> 
> I just asked my sister-in-law if she wanted to come to the KAP with me -- she's gone to the Stitches Show with me and had a great time....she'll probably come along....the more, the merrier!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

go here bonnie --- sam








Bonnie7591 said:


> What is galloping gertie?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great job knitting it daralene - love the design - anxious to see the finished product. I gather the hood is not attached.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Wow, you are accomplishing a lot.
> 
> Here's my Commuter Capelet being blocked. It's drying and is a little blotchy, not to worry, it's not the yarn.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/knit-magazine-no-44-christmas-2011


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my vote is for you to keep it daralene.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Thank you. I was knitting it for me but mom said my sister told her it was the color of her eyes. LOL. Think that's a hint?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> looks very yummy.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is too cute.  Who doesn't love a bunbun.
> The sky is great!
> Happy shopping, I need to go do the groceries but I think it will wait until Monday.


Thank you  
Shopping felt like it took forever even though we decided to only do half of it. I will likely finish it after the teens get home today.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> are you actually flooded?


The animal barn is flooded, will have to put extra a hay in for parker. I have areas in the woods that I don't remember having water that flooded right now. As long as it doesn't reach the house I'm all good with it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a sleeping Great Bend, or at least most of it sleeping. 

Thought I'd post the coffee before I head back to bed and catch a few more zzz's. The teens will be up in a couple hours and out the door. 

Today's coffee 


Peaceful healing hugs to all.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> As many as you can fit in your suitcase Purple!


Well, if I'm bring stowaways with me ane alpacas back I'd better get a very very very large suitcase!!!

Thanks for the KAP info - I'd got visions of me bringing some very soggy veggi burgers all the way from the UK :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I new that but just couldn't resist poking fun. I want to dye yarn, drink wine, whine about yarn, and drink wine....wine, whine, whine, wine.....


And June and I will be with you all the way especially with the wine!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey, no frost last night and so far it looks good today.

The WI knitting group are here this morning so I'd better get myself organized (some hope) :roll: 

Happy Monday to everyone, healing vibes and hugs to all.

Monday photos.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The animal barn is flooded, will have to put extra a hay in for parker. I have areas in the woods that I don't remember having water that flooded right now. As long as it doesn't reach the house I'm all good with it.


You certainly don't want the house to be flooded! I have missed what your weather is doing at the moment- or maybe I have not read enough yet. Is it more snow?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Regarding vets. My husband's cousin is married to a Vietnam Vet who suffered terribly with his health and could not get any help. They denied it was due to any hazardous chemicals, but he is only one of many who was debilitated by this. They finally have acknowledged that there was damage done to these vets and he is finally getting help after he and his wife lost their home.


The way vets are treated is a disgrace...but particularly the Vietnama Vets. They received no honors when they returned home and no help for medical services.
But love your new avatar with your lovely face and the gorgeous capelet!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9pm and Gage is tucked away in bed. School tomorrow :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Does anyone remember the sweater I knit for our friends dog Max?
> I found out to day that it fit their cat peaches, was too small for Max.  Will have to start a new one.
> ...


The hat and doll are adorable as well as the model!! See Deuce had to get into the act! LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree with what you're saying..My brother was in a flight crew over Viet Nam, Laos and Cambodia. He was an Intelligence officer in the communications corps. so was probably doing spy missions....a plane & crew just like his was shot down over Cambodia and private individuals and fund raisers have just completed the search, identification and retrieval of the remains. I figured there but for the Grace of God, my brother would be there....the remains and memorial has been set up at the Air Base in San Angelo, TX. It's quite something.


Thank God your brother came home safely!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Just had a PM from Sugarsugar- her daughters nausea and vomiting are not settling at all. She has had a night in hospital and is starting to feel bad again- she is worst at night which it is now over here. For those who prays I have said I will pray that she can calm down and relax as this is only making things worse.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wrong state,Bonnie. It's in WEST Virginia...it's a different state to the west of us. They 'seceded' from Virginia at the beginning of the War Between the States back in the 1860's. The far western part of the state (which is now West Virginia) didn't want to leave the Union and join the South in the fight.
> I'm sorry for all those people but so glad it's not us.
> They're a big coal producing state and I understand the chemical spoil is from a plant that treats coal in some way. Their coal comes through my city to our port to be exported by ship overseas and probably to other places in the country.
> Junek


I knew you were in Virginia, not West Virgina but thought you might be down river from them. I'm glad you are not affected by the mess.[/quote]

Thank goodness, I don't THINK we share any rivers with West Virginia. so we're not affected. But those poor people...I feel so sorry for them. They showed pictures of the area where the chemical was stored and the walls were really deteriorated. Have a feeling criminal charges might be filed.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just had a PM from Sugarsugar- her daughters nausea and vomiting are not settling at all. She has had a night in hospital and is starting to feel bad again- she is worst at night which it is now over here. For those who prays I have said I will pray that she can calm down and relax as this is only making things worse.


Will do! Cathy could do with a break! Let alone her DD.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Wow, you are accomplishing a lot.
> 
> Here's my Commuter Capelet being blocked. It's drying and is a little blotchy, not to worry, it's not the yarn.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/knit-magazine-no-44-christmas-2011


That is really beautiful! You did a great job.
JuneK


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Handsome grandson, Purple. Looks a good deal like you, especially through the eyes.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well, if I'm bring stowaways with me ane alpacas back I'd better get a very very very large suitcase!!!
> 
> Thanks for the KAP info - I'd got visions of me bringing some very soggy veggi burgers all the way from the UK :roll:


Purple you don't need a very large suitcase, what you need is to borrow Marry Poppins bag. That way everyone and everything would fit nicely.

We have some lovely veggie burgers here, even some without soya for those of us that have allergies to soya.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, no frost last night and so far it looks good today.
> 
> The WI knitting group are here this morning so I'd better get myself organized (some hope) :roll:
> 
> ...


Good morning, glad your day is looking good.

Love the sun on the trees and that grandson he is quite the handsome lad. Going to be a little heart breaker.

Healing and hugs back to you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You certainly don't want the house to be flooded! I have missed what your weather is doing at the moment- or maybe I have not read enough yet. Is it more snow?


We are to have a rather pleasant day -1C/ 30F, no rain or snow until after 6pm. Rain after that :thumbdown:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

jknappva said:


> The way vets are treated is a disgrace...but particularly the Vietnama Vets. They received no honors when they returned home and no help for medical services.
> But love your new avatar with your lovely face and the gorgeous capelet!
> JuneK


Not only did the VA miss the opportunity to help so many returning Viet Nam vets, but as citizens we failed to honor so many when they finally got home. My own husband, one of the gentlest of men, had a daring and, apparently, hot-headed young woman spit in his face as he was passing through the exit area of LAX on his way home. She had no idea where he was coming from or what service he had done for his country; but she spit in his face for his uniform's sake.

She will never know the tears he shed this Spring at the Memorial Day service at church for the one soldier he did not bring out of 'Nam alive to his family. He went into the jungles over there and searched and rescued all the others alive but could only bring back that one's body. He kept that grief buried all these years but the conversations and pictures which a part of the service brought that memory up to the surface and the grief flooded out in his tears.

To see him so was even more heart-breaking than the flash-backs that came out 20 years after the fact. These tears for the one who did not come home alive flowed after nearly 50 years.
And that snippet of a woman dared to spit on my husband and his uniform!

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8am and Gage is gone on the bus so I played with the dog outside for a bit. Posting some Monday photos...

Then going back to catch up.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sleeping Great Bend, or at least most of it sleeping.
> 
> Thought I'd post the coffee before I head back to bed and catch a few more zzz's. The teens will be up in a couple hours and out the door.
> 
> ...


Love the ivy cup...WOW! Who knew Starbucks had cups that size!?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, no frost last night and so far it looks good today.
> 
> The WI knitting group are here this morning so I'd better get myself organized (some hope) :roll:
> 
> ...


Love the garden photo as always. What a darling your French grandson is!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 8am and Gage is gone on the bus so I played with the dog outside for a bit. Posting some Monday photos...
> 
> Then going back to catch up.


I love these photos Melody! It is so good to see the boy with his dog, and that was a special sunrise. Hope all goes well!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 8am and Gage is gone on the bus so I played with the dog outside for a bit. Posting some Monday photos...
> 
> Then going back to catch up.


What a beautiful sunrise sky!! I know Deuce misses Gage while he's at school. When will you know for certain about the apartment?
JuneK


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I had to get a picture, have had too many grey mornings. Couldn't pass up the photo op.


Lurker 2 said:


> I love these photos Melody! It is so good to see the boy with his dog, and that was a special sunrise. Hope all goes well!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Thank you, but did I really say I want to dye some wine too. LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I actually meant yarn. You can see what I was thinking of. :shock: :shock:
> 
> I really do want to dye yarn, honest and drink the wine.


LOL :lol: I knew what you meant,


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am calling our worker for Gregs ODSP and hopefully will be in touch with her today. I am getting my letter of employment from my boss today. I am hoping I will get the help necessary from the worker and I will hopefully know Wednesday-ish. No later then the end of the week I am hoping.


jknappva said:


> What a beautiful sunrise sky!! I know Deuce misses Gage while he's at school. When will you know for certain about the apartment?
> JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> It is funny. I really am sitting here laughing with tears in my eyes. Wait, I need to go get some whine, wine or maybe dye. Are you sure you want me there. You might find me out riding the alpacas if I dye enough wine. LOL :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :shock: what a sight to see, lol lol


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Julie. Wow, it is 11:30pm and I think I will get off the computer for a while but it sure was fun laughing about dying some wine. Oh Julie, how I wish you could come to KAP and sample some juice at the winery. I think they have juice too for those that don't imbibe. We could ride the alpacas together. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Wow, I've almost taken up a whole page. YIKES :!: :?


 :shock: look like a new sport in being born. :lol:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sleeping Great Bend, or at least most of it sleeping.
> 
> Thought I'd post the coffee before I head back to bed and catch a few more zzz's. The teens will be up in a couple hours and out the door.
> 
> ...


Lovely cup, ready for coffee, wine may be later :-D


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Caren, lovely morning coffee, hope the flooding doesn't get too bad in your area.

Purplefi, what a cute grandson you have.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, no frost last night and so far it looks good today.
> 
> The WI knitting group are here this morning so I'd better get myself organized (some hope) :roll:
> 
> ...


Lovely garden, and handsome lad.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Well, if I'm bring stowaways with me ane alpacas back I'd better get a very very very large suitcase!!!
> 
> Thanks for the KAP info - I'd got visions of me bringing some very soggy veggi burgers all the way from the UK :roll:


One stowaway is me on the way out. Coming back one me, one alpaca, some wine and yarn. Multiply that by the number of stowaways and you can work out the pattern for a knitted suitcase. Of course we could just fly out on our broomsticks!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just had a PM from Sugarsugar- her daughters nausea and vomiting are not settling at all. She has had a night in hospital and is starting to feel bad again- she is worst at night which it is now over here. For those who prays I have said I will pray that she can calm down and relax as this is only making things worse.


Ditto, from your lips to God's ears.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you for your lovely comments about GS3. The knitting group was great fun today. Next time they want a beading lesson!
Next month there is a fantastic wool and knitting fair not far from here so one of my knitting ladies and I are going and have signed up to do a freeform crochet course which could be fun.
We have sunshine and showers here this morning. Mr P is going swimming and I am thinking about it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> One stowaway is me on the way out. Coming back one me, one alpaca, some wine and yarn. Multiply that by the number of stowaways and you can work out the pattern for a knitted suitcase. Of course we could just fly out on our broomsticks!


Now there's a thought, I've just had my broomstick serviced. How are you today?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 8am and Gage is gone on the bus so I played with the dog outside for a bit. Posting some Monday photos...
> 
> Then going back to catch up.


Lovely photos, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Love photos Melody, looks like you've still got a lot of snow. xx


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you, ya I have more snow then I would like right now.


PurpleFi said:


> Love photos Melody, looks like you've still got a lot of snow. xx


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh Goodness, I am soooooo soryy Angora, I love you commuter capelet and the new avatar picture. 

Stunning photo of you wearing it. You should keep it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> go here bonnie --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

thewren said:


> that is a tragedy daralene - and he is not the only one. had friend in seattle - had he lived (he died before it was done) was going to need to have both feet amputated because of agent orange used in nom. it was rotting his feet. very painful.
> 
> sam


My DH is a VietNam vet too. He gets a little disability from the VA for agent orange and his diabetis. He found an article in the web that Parkinson's is also on the list for disability so is getting his paperwork together. He has had no trouble getting the medical he needs. Maybe it is because he did 20 years and then worked for another 20 years after he retired. I hear stories all the time about vets and their troubles with VA but we don't seem to have any. When he came home from Nam, he flew into a military base and there was only family there to meet the plane. No welcoming band or anything of that style. We went right to Germany so we missed a lot of the lack of respect for the military. Those who fought in Nam are surely ignored by the majority of the country and it is so sad.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy, what a terrible thing for your husband to endure. That stupid woman should have realized the ones who needed spitting on were the one who sent the men there, not the poor fellows who just had to follow orders. So unfair.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am off for now to go and call the worker about some help/support regarding our apartment to be (I hope)

Have to work later on this afternoon, will do my best to check back in before then.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, what a terrible thing for your husband to endure. That stupid woman should have realized the ones who needed spitting on were the one who sent the men there, not the poor fellows who just had to follow orders. So unfair.


Ditto


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, what a terrible thing for your husband to endure. That stupid woman should have realized the ones who needed spitting on were the one who sent the men there, not the poor fellows who just had to follow orders. So unfair.


Very well expressed, Bonnie- I really did not know how to put my thoughts into words- Vietnam was so close to my growing up, *Joy, * and I would have had to enlist had I been male- because my birthdate was balloted - so glad for once to be female. But you live with this aftermath day by day. Our Vietnam veterans are seldom very visible.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Morning My Precious Family,
Have been up since five. I have just got to get out of this sleep hump I am in. I either cant sleep at night or sleep most of the day. Had a mug of coffee and caught up on KTP. It is so good to hear the excitement from all of you regarding KAP. I would absolutely love to be there, but have no way of getting there from here. Jim is just not able to drive long distances as he used to and these spells he is having are not good. He had a bad one yesterday morning as I was getting ready for church. Called me on Cell phone for help. I think they are hypoglycemic attacks, but not sure. I ended up staying home. My church thinks we have fallen by the wayside for sure as we have had to miss so much already with sickness. He is to see two Drs. The first of Feb and has promised me he will talk to them.
It is raining here and 50 degrees. Jim is leaving at noon to take Angie to Jackson for her PT appointment. I am going to get supper started (I am going to get the cabbage casserole Sam posted in the crockpot) and some Sloppy Joes in another for Carley and peel and cut up potatoes for her some fries. I have to pick her up this afternoon, but hope I can get a little cleaning of closets, etc done today. Back to Allysons socks tonight.
I would love to purchase some sock yarn from the LYS where yall are going to just to feel a little like I was there. I am here to tell you, I dont know that I will ever make another pair of socks with a size one needle. This is recommended by Amy and Sockit2Me to have a dense, comfortable sock, but takes me forever. I am fine with the 1 ½. I want to get really good at custom making them for my family.
Enough of my chatter
Daralene, your Avatar is just beautiful and I, too, love your hair. I hope you keep this beautiful capelet for you as it looks so good on you.
Melody, The Hello Kitt y had and stuffed animal is just adorable. You did such a beautiful job in making it. Chloe is a little cutey. Prayer warriors are at work today for this apartment to be available just for you and will continue for the house that is out there waiting on you.
Denise, just beautiful pictures of the beach. Used to love the sun in my younger days Now it is too hot for this ole gal. I sure hope I dont get thrown off KTP for punctuation or grammar as I am the worlds worst.
Cathy, prayer warriors continue to be vigilant in lifting up your daughter and grandchild. I know this is wearing on you too. I am so glad you got her in in the midst of an episode so medical personel could see what she is dealing with and adequately take proper action.
To my two Marilyns, you are both in my heart and my prayers for major medical issues. The thyroid will be easily resolved, but we will earnestly pray for Rick and Jack. You are not alone and are very loved here. We have your back.
Margaret, you have not experienced heat until you have been in the South. After Katrina, we all were without power. A friend of mine was lying on her bed naked with frozen vegetable packages all over her. When her husband walked in, she said Just give me a few minutes and your supper will be done!
Gwen.Loved your Chula. Sure hope this KAP will be perfect for you this year. You were fighting pain throughout the last one. Maybe one day..
Valerie, how very fortunate we readers have an author amongst us. Congratulations on your accomplishments.
Purlple, you little GS is a darling. I so enjoy all of your pictures and your upbeat personality. I am sure you bring cheer to many besides me on the forum.
June, I totally agree with you on the Vets. The Paralyzed Veterans of America is the only organization that we contribute to. We had to choose on a limited income. We have always felt Viet Nam vets were so mistreated. I dont think a lot of people even think of or remember to pray for those still in harms way. My Jim has a big distaste for Jane Fonda and her antics during VN. He will not watch anything with her in it.
Joy, I feel great shame for the woman who spit on your husband and hope he realizes how many others have gratitude and respect for the sacrifices he made and experiences he lived through 
Sandi, lifting you and Alan up. Sure pray you get to attend KAP. Yall send us lots of pictures as you did last time.
Continue to lift up Christopher, Charlotte, Marianne, Jynx, and Lynda
Well, I have bored you all to death long enough, so sending you my best wishes from my home to Yours for a wonderful day. I love you to the Moon and Back..Betty


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Just a quick note. No time for knitting right now. Have to get my act together and take DH to the dr. Of course I will carry my knitting with me. We have a busy week of drs apts. thankfully we have good insurance and the VA so we don't have to worry about medical and drug costs. 
The lines about VietNam vets got my blood boiling. It just makes me so mad that people want the freedom our country (USA) enjoys and don't respect the ones who fought for it. Even those who came home from Nam apparently healthy live with the results of the war daily. I have become more aware of this as I read those of your dear hearts who were in England during WWII. War is so evil!!! I am looking forward to Jesus' return and the end of war.
Now I did it. The two off limit subjects are politics and religion and I got both in one posting. 
Have a great day dying wine. Ha Ha


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

There are only losers in War. Neither side 'wins'.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well, if I'm bring stowaways with me ane alpacas back I'd better get a very very very large suitcase!!!
> 
> Thanks for the KAP info - I'd got visions of me bringing some very soggy veggi burgers all the way from the UK :roll:


No worries purple....you can get a veggie burger in any restaurant or fast food place here. And there will be lots of fresh veggies available when you are here.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sleeping Great Bend, or at least most of it sleeping.
> 
> Thought I'd post the coffee before I head back to bed and catch a few more zzz's. The teens will be up in a couple hours and out the door.
> 
> ...


This coffee cup reminds me of my mom and our next door neighbor drinking coffee before all of the kids left for school in the mornings!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, no frost last night and so far it looks good today.
> 
> The WI knitting group are here this morning so I'd better get myself organized (some hope) :roll:
> 
> ...


He is beautiful Fi.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Monday morning here, and I am off to work in a few. I'm still getting used to the idea of a "two day weekend" (!) since neither of us is working on Saturdays now. I think I like it! Heh.

Betty, I hope Jim gets answers from the docs. It is so hard not to know what's wrong--like fighting a ghost--ask me how I know. Just finding out will be a huge relief, I'm sure.

Daralene, the capelet is stunning and of course, you enhance its beauty. :thumbup:

Melody, I hope your phone calls are successful today and you can feel a bit more settled. 

Loved seeing all the other photos, too. The beach looks a dream and the little ones are adorable.

As always, healing thoughts to all in need--this year needs to get its act together and do right by all of us! 

Yesterday I worked more on the scarves; I'm slowly getting them all put together and then I need to do a photo shoot.  I still have to do buttons for the cardigan (the one with the i-cord trim) and I think I will either go with wood or clay and just mix paint to match. On Wednesday I will deliver some commissions and see what else the lady has in mind for me to do; she mentioned camel yarn when we spoke on the phone, and I have never worked with that, so it might be interesting & fun to try it out.

My chest is feeling a little heavy this morning, and I hope it's just the dry air. I'll be sure to drink lots of water today and hope it sorts itself. I do not have time or money to be sick! I suspect it's no big deal, though, and some tea and water should set me right. I often wake up feeling "glommed up" in winter and by the time I'm up for a while, it's fine. 

I'm off now to work, and I hope to check in later and stay caught up this week. We shall see how successful I am! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, and Purple, if you take one alpaca, you'll need another. They're social animals and don't like to be alone, I've been told. I'm thinking my ideal herd will be five--I just have to figure out where to put them! :XD:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Angora, I'm glad you had such a special time with your son. Our son has a birthday close to Christmas too and we always wanted to make it a special day for him and not let it blend in with the holidays. Did you say somewhere that your husband plays with an orchestra? I love the piano, it's my favorite instrument.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Angora, I'm glad you had such a special time with your son. Our son has a birthday close to Christmas too and we always wanted to make it a special day for him and not let it blend in with the holidays. Did you say somewhere that your husband plays with an orchestra? I love the piano, it's my favorite instrument.


Angora's husband is a Professor teaching Jazz, and yes he plays piano you can find him on you tube!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

No need, we'll make sure you have quite a few options for eating--



PurpleFi said:


> Well, if I'm bring stowaways with me ane alpacas back I'd better get a very very very large suitcase!!!
> 
> Thanks for the KAP info - I'd got visions of me bringing some very soggy veggi burgers all the way from the UK :roll:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, congrats on the new GD in transit.
> I sure hope you stay well, well, that everyone stays well, this stuff is awful. We know several people that got it even though they've had the flu shot, so if at all possible, just stay away from anyone that may have it, as much as possible anyway.
> Hugs


Glad you are on the road back. That is my concern, being around so done even though we have had shots. The H1N1 is killing people here in TX. All I am doing is running to rehabs and morning homes....... I do have the sr
Tart of a cold..... Sure hope to nip it in the bud.... Stay well!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Adorable!!!



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, no frost last night and so far it looks good today.
> 
> The WI knitting group are here this morning so I'd better get myself organized (some hope) :roll:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

* Valerie * I was delighted to find that our library system has a copy of 'The Making of Ireland's Landscape' I have put in a request for that, and asked if they will purchase a copy of 'Flora Hibernica'. I just need to find a method of masking while I read- I find my eyes skip from line to line- and it makes reading no longer the pleasure it used to be. One day I will explore getting an electronic reader- but that will have to wait- and I am not sure what material one can actually access.
It is a pity the Government has cut out assistance for older students trying to do post-grad- ok if one has access to funds- but that is a pipe dream for me now!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Just a quick note. No time for knitting right now. Have to get my act together and take DH to the dr. Of course I will carry my knitting with me. We have a busy week of drs apts. thankfully we have good insurance and the VA so we don't have to worry about medical and drug costs.
> The lines about VietNam vets got my blood boiling. It just makes me so mad that people want the freedom our country (USA) enjoys and don't respect the ones who fought for it. Even those who came home from Nam apparently healthy live with the results of the war daily. I have become more aware of this as I read those of your dear hearts who were in England during WWII. War is so evil!!! I am looking forward to Jesus' return and the end of war.
> Now I did it. The two off limit subjects are politics and religion and I got both in one posting.
> Have a great day dying wine. Ha Ha


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh how interesting! What do I look for on Youtube?


Lurker 2 said:


> Angora's husband is a Professor teaching Jazz, and yes he plays piano you can find him on you tube!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh no.....no colds for you....take lots of preventive actions and get lots of sleep. How did the VB games go?



Dreamweaver said:


> Glad you are on the road back. That is my concern, being around so done even though we have had shots. The H1N1 is killing people here in TX. All I am doing is running to rehabs and morning homes....... I do have the sr
> Tart of a cold..... Sure hope to nip it in the bud.... Stay well!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh no problem PurpleFi...we even had veggie burgers at the KAP...we take food allergies and vegetarian preferences into consideration at the cookout. No need to pack your soggy veggie burgers!


PurpleFi said:


> Well, if I'm bring stowaways with me ane alpacas back I'd better get a very very very large suitcase!!!
> 
> Thanks for the KAP info - I'd got visions of me bringing some very soggy veggi burgers all the way from the UK :roll:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Today was a warm day for a change. It was about 60F. I went grocery shopping needing just a very light jacket. It felt so good.
> 2014 has had a rough start for us. On the 2ND, Ray (DH) was diagnoses with Parkinson's disease. Then a couple of days later I took him to the ER with what turned out to be a TIA. He has an arterie in his neck that is 80% blocked. What is going to be done about that hasn't been decided yet.
> Then this week I had a biposy on my thyroid. Today the doctor called me and it is positive. I have an apt. next week with another doctor and we will decide on what the course of action will likely be surgery. this is the third time I have heard the words "you have cancer". Thankfully this was found small. so thankful that I trust God because I am sure I would go completely crazy without Him.


You guys sure had a triple whammy already this year. I am sending lots of healing Ives and just hope that you will both be started on a course of treatment soon. You and I Obote know that cancer can be beat... So start the fight now and get it over with...... I hope they will ream out DH's carotid. It can be done and then stunted, I believe. As to the Parkinson's, dad was diagnosed with it but the progression was rather slow for him and did not tell have a major impact on his,life. I hope your DH will have a similar situation.... Sometimes our faith and trust is sorely tested.... But hang in there. You know I am not that far away if there is anything at all I could do for you, please holler......


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been reading the Viet Nam stories and agree that it's such a tragedy and the govt won't admit the damage that agent orange has caused. My husband was drafted back in the 70s but had the opportunity to join the National Guard.He thought it was the decision to me made at the time, since we were newly married. He went back as regular army in 2006 because he felt he hadn't really served his country. He even wanted to go to Afghanistan but his timing was off and didn't get to go, I'm glad for that! He did a good job instructing others though.
I'll be back later today, For some reason I can't shake this tired, sick feeling. I even tried cleaning up in the barn to "sweat it out" but it was only temporary. I hope a nap will help.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jinx said:


> I have an appointment in Brookfield next week. I envy anyone from my area getting to go to GA to warm up. It is really eerie around here tonight. No traffic, just a salt truck every once in awhile.
> For those with the terrible cough, have you ever used Vick's on your feet? Man, I thought that was all placebo, but it worked so amazingly well for me that I tell everyone to just try it.


I have the beginnings of a cold and am going to hit the Zicam and Vicks tonight. I'll give the foot thing a try....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jinx said:


> I have an appointment in Brookfield next week. I envy anyone from my area getting to go to GA to warm up. It is really eerie around here tonight. No traffic, just a salt truck every once in awhile.
> For those with the terrible cough, have you ever used Vick's on your feet? Man, I thought that was all placebo, but it worked so amazingly well for me that I tell everyone to just try it.


I have the beginnings of a cold and am going to hit the Zicam and Vicks tonight. I'll give the foot thing a try....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My heart and thanks go out to your dear husband. My brother also served in Nam. To this day he does not talk about it.The men and women that serve in our armed forces are to be honored regardless of what altercation they had to participate in.


jheiens said:


> Not only did the VA miss the opportunity to help so many returning Viet Nam vets, but as citizens we failed to honor so many when they finally got home. My own husband, one of the gentlest of men, had a daring and, apparently, hot-headed young woman spit in his face as he was passing through the exit area of LAX on his way home. She had no idea where he was coming from or what service he had done for his country; but she spit in his face for his uniform's sake.
> 
> She will never know the tears he shed this Spring at the Memorial Day service at church for the one soldier he did not bring out of 'Nam alive to his family. He went into the jungles over there and searched and rescued all the others alive but could only bring back that one's body. He kept that grief buried all these years but the conversations and pictures which a part of the service brought that memory up to the surface and the grief flooded out in his tears.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Goodness it is later than I realize...almost 2 a.m. and I've got to be at the funeral home at 10 so I guess I need to say goodnight.
> 
> Hope those of you just starting your day have a wonderful time and those of you who like me should be sleeping will get some well needed rest. Sending healing vibes to all who are sick or recovering for a quick healing. You will all be in my prayers before I close my eyes. If any of you have a spare prayer I'm getting anxious about my disability being approved and would appreciate a word or two to "The big guy upstairs". We really need this approval to go through.
> Thanks to all. What will be, will be, goodness and mercy to all.


You got it!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Over 5 thousand years ago, Moses said, "Lay down your shovels, get on your camels and asses and I will lead you to the Promised Land."
> 
> Nearly 75 years ago, (when Welfare was first introduced) Pres. Roosevelt said, "Lay down your shovels, sit on your asses, and light up a Camel, this is the Promised Land".
> 
> ...


Those are both so funny they hurt!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning From Great Bend where it is a heat wave. The temperature is 6C/ 43F, at 08:53 and raining. The snow is melting rather quickly.
> 
> Will check back in later, have to go out and get groceries. A friend has offered to take me so I don't have to drive.
> 
> ...


Love both pictures...... I am up, but fading fast. Glad to see you feeling a little better but don't rush it...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Those are both so funny they hurt!!


And, unfortunately true!
JuneK


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, I am up to p. 14 but can hardly keep yes open so time to move. I have already done some wash and ironing... Need to take down to mom's and bring back more. My housecleaner stopped by this morning and she is going to come Wed. AM instead of Friday PM since we are going out of town. I think I will are her to mom's first and have her help me there and then do mine while I go to the meeting on mom. 

I also managed to get one of her bills changed to automatic. (Brother said she had to talk to them, so not true.). I also made 5 phone calls and go her names off donation lists. YEAH!

When we visited yesterday, he was down and has decided she should die.... This because she didn't like mashed potatoes with dinner and her hair can't be done until Tues. She agrees she should be there, but just does not get the concept that it is very temporary. I cannot wait o get way for the week-end!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Livey's team won the tournament yesterday..... She was sat out one game, but came back strong and had 5 points, including the game winner.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angora, love your capelet and new avatar.
Melody, Chloe looks adorable with your wonderfully knit doll. Great compliment that she slept in hat.
Caren, glad you found pedal. I am missing two parts from 2 machines that I remember putting somewhere "safe". A dangerous move for me.
Gwen, what is a chula?
PurpleFi, what a handsome grandson. 
Forgot I planned on going to zumba and too late now. Oh well Maya and I will still have our walk.
Used orange oil on half of living room floor yesterday. Will do the rest of the floor today.
As I took a beef stew out of freezer for dinner hoping to have time to watercolor and knit this afternoon.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, and Purple, if you take one alpaca, you'll need another. They're social animals and don't like to be alone, I've been told. I'm thinking my ideal herd will be five--I just have to figure out where to put them! :XD:


I really would like three! My DDs friend has some and they really are gorgeous.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for all your comments about veggi burgers I shall now got and unpack them - did I tell you my case is already packed - well I do like to be ready!!!!!!! :shock: 

I do admit that I have started to make a list :thumbup: I'm off to get dinner ready and have a large glass of wine which I feel I have earned today.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Livey's team won the tournament yesterday..... She was sat out one game, but came back strong and had 5 points, including the game winner.


Well done, Livey :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi. What better place to come to at 5am. I have been up all night with DD. I think Darrowill filled you in a bit. I took her back to hospital at 1am as requested by doc looking after her when she was in there. But of course the doc in birthing (where she is at the moment rather than casuality) wont at this stage admit her. She has had a few injections of anti nausea stuff (on top of her normal meds that she had here) and they are keeping her for a few hours. So its not worth me going to bed at this stage.. havent been home long and will need to be back there around 8am. I figure i will feel worse if i only have 1-2 hours sleep.. so here I am. I will either be bringing her home or they will admit her. Then I will go to mums and do a couple of errands then BED. Hugs to everyone.. i will skim a bit to get the jist of how everyone is.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Back and it is just after 1pm. I have got quite a lot accomplished with the phone calls. Hoping this all falls together for us. Have one more call to make and can't make that until later on.

Dreamweaver that photo of Livey is fantastic and I sure do think she looks a lot like your avatar picture. Beautiful girl, and congrats to her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> We ended up buying 5 bottles of wine there, I think we have 1 left - and we live close to a lot of wineries here in the Finger Lakes. Good wine is good wine no matter where it's made!!!
> Think I'd better get to bed - we have to go out tomorrow and get a couple of gifts for one of our grandsons who just turned 12. Seems like just yesterday, he was 5. Now he's at least 8 inches taller than me - taking after his brother who is 6 feet tall, I guess. At the rate he's growing he'll be the tallest one in the family pretty soon!!
> Love and prayers, Paula


Happy belated birthday for the grandson. Our oldest one just turned 11. My but yours is really tall for 12. Ours is short for 11.

Hope I can make as good a haul at the winery this year as you did last year. We did so enjoy the rhubarb wine and although it sounds awful, it was wonderful. Let me know if you ever find any in our area.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the grandkids' birthdays....we'll have a real birthday with new baby granddaughter due in a week - then we have DGS 5th birthday and DGD#1's 2nd birthday both in February. All the grandkids' birthdays will be clustered -- all the adults are in June July & August....I'm glad they're not close by holidays and it gives us more opportunities to get together.


Congratulations on the new granddaughter due in a week. A special time indeed. Funny how the birthdays cluster. We start in October and go continuously through March.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

1:45pm here and have to run. Have a few errands to do before I go to work.

Love and Hugs to you all. See you later after work.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> that is a tragedy daralene - and he is not the only one. had friend in seattle - had he lived (he died before it was done) was going to need to have both feet amputated because of agent orange used in nom. it was rotting his feet. very painful.
> 
> sam


So sad that your friend died before they decided to help the vets with the problems from Agent Orange and who knows what else. It does sound like he suffered terribly. I know our relative has basically lost a normal life and doesn't even want to see people, he looks so bad. His whole life is lived on the internet now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

OMG I just saw our weather forecast for today 43c :shock: :shock: and then high 30s for the rest of the week.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> OMG I just saw our weather forecast for today 43c :shock: :shock: and then high 30s for the rest of the week.


That you don't need on top of everything else!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> great job knitting it daralene - love the design - anxious to see the finished product. I gather the hood is not attached.
> 
> sam


It will be attached. I love the rose on the back. This type of panel avoids the pointy hood look. It is basically a cowl with a hood. Tamara, the teacher had this design published in a knitting magazine and they used it for the cover of the magazine too. I had a dentist appointment today or it would be already attached, but I got the ends all woven in this morning.

Something I learned when working on the blanket for Bentley as I had a teacher giving me tips on it. A lot of you probably know this but if there are any novices reading here, when you are weaving in ends, you can use a large hole metal needle. This lets you weave your yarn through half of the stitch. In other words, instead of it showing through on the other side, you just go through the back half of the stitches and weave it so it never shows by splitting the yarn. Holds the yarn ends better this way too. Can't believe I just learned this. Another thing is you can split the end to be woven in half if you feel it will be too thick. Weave one half of it in one direction and the other half in another direction. Pretty invisible. Another means of securing is to switch direction half way through weaving the end in.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> OMG I just saw our weather forecast for today 43c :shock: :shock: and then high 30s for the rest of the week.


Wow, that is really hot. Too hot. What will you do to stay cool.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> my vote is for you to keep it daralene.
> 
> sam


How sweet Sam, but I can knit another one and I already have ideas on what yarn to get.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you. I was a bit skeptical at first but they are going to be on my make several more time list. Also going to take cauliflower pieces and coat them with the teriyaki sauce that way she can have caliwings while we have regular wings.


Great ideas Caren. Creative in so many things.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> It will be attached. I love the rose on the back. This type of panel avoids the pointy hood look. It is basically a cowl with a hood. Tamara, the teacher had this design published in a knitting magazine and they used it for the cover of the magazine too. I had a dentist appointment today or it would be already attached, but I got the ends all woven in this morning.
> 
> Something I learned when working on the blanket for Bentley as I had a teacher giving me tips on it. A lot of you probably know this but if there are any novices reading here, when you are weaving in ends, you can use a large hole metal needle. This lets you weave your yarn through half of the stitch. In other words, instead of it showing through on the other side, you just go through the back half of the stitches and weave it so it never shows by splitting the yarn. Holds the yarn ends better this way too. Can't believe I just learned this. Another thing is you can split the end to be woven in half if you feel it will be too thick. Weave one half of it in one direction and the other half in another direction. Pretty invisible. Another means of securing is to switch direction half way through weaving the end in.


I don't remember ever splitting the yarn, but otherwise I do pretty much as you describe- I love my metal needles with the big eye for the yarn- not my favourite task- but when you get to the end it is very satisfying to see the job well done!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> The animal barn is flooded, will have to put extra a hay in for parker. I have areas in the woods that I don't remember having water that flooded right now. As long as it doesn't reach the house I'm all good with it.


It sure is a muddy mess here but as far as I know we aren't flooding in the basement. I'd better have DH go down and look. That was a lot of snow to melt and it does have to go somewhere. And here I wanted to take my picture in the new capelet with the snow. Guess I will settle for the fireplace.

Sorry the barn flooded. Yuck. You have a great attitude though and my fingers are crossed that it doesn't reach the house. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Well, if I'm bring stowaways with me ane alpacas back I'd better get a very very very large suitcase!!!
> 
> Thanks for the KAP info - I'd got visions of me bringing some very soggy veggi burgers all the way from the UK :roll:


There were lots of vegetarian options and very healthy ones. Quinoa salad is one I remember along with a few other vegetarian salads and Gwen made sure there were veggie burgers. The most gorgeous watermelon salad and I think there were two fruit salads. Pacer's son designed the watermelon to make it a gorgeous bowl. I didn't go hungry and in fact got too full to sample all that was healthy and vegetarian.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, no frost last night and so far it looks good today.
> 
> The WI knitting group are here this morning so I'd better get myself organized (some hope) :roll:
> 
> ...


What a beautiful face he has. Aren't grandchildren wonderful!!!! I do so enjoy seeing all the grandchildren we have.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> The way vets are treated is a disgrace...but particularly the Vietnama Vets. They received no honors when they returned home and no help for medical services.
> But love your new avatar with your lovely face and the gorgeous capelet!
> JuneK


Thanks June.

Julie, if her weather is like mine, it is a grey day and rain is expected, then it will turn cold again but not the polar vortex cold.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree wrote:
I agree with what you're saying..My brother was in a flight crew over Viet Nam, Laos and Cambodia. He was an Intelligence officer in the communications corps. so was probably doing spy missions....a plane & crew just like his was shot down over Cambodia and private individuals and fund raisers have just completed the search, identification and retrieval of the remains. I figured there but for the Grace of God, my brother would be there....the remains and memorial has been set up at the Air Base in San Angelo, TX. It's quite something.



jknappva said:


> Thank God your brother came home safely!
> Junek


I second that. So many were lost and I know you treasure the fact that he is here instead of his remains over there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just had a PM from Sugarsugar- her daughters nausea and vomiting are not settling at all. She has had a night in hospital and is starting to feel bad again- she is worst at night which it is now over here. For those who prays I have said I will pray that she can calm down and relax as this is only making things worse.


So sorry to hear this. Thank you for letting us know. Healing wishes sent across the miles with prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I had to get a picture, have had too many grey mornings. Couldn't pass up the photo op.


Great to see the sunrise colors there and brrrrrrr a cold day but the dog and Gage have fun no matter what. He's a Canadian after all. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> LOL :lol: I knew what you meant,


Now you can see why I keep my DH laughing. Even my grandchildren have stories about me and how they laugh. My GD was only 4 when I made a mistake in what I called her and she has never forgotten and often reminds me with so much laughter as we both still laugh over it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I am calling our worker for Gregs ODSP and hopefully will be in touch with her today. I am getting my letter of employment from my boss today. I am hoping I will get the help necessary from the worker and I will hopefully know Wednesday-ish. No later then the end of the week I am hoping.


Did something happen to Greg that I missed or forgot. Sure hope you get the help needed SOON :!:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> :shock: look like a new sport in being born. :lol:


Just so we don't dye the alpacas. Now I think we wouldn't get invited back to Defiance if we did that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Oh Goodness, I am soooooo soryy Angora, I love you commuter capelet and the new avatar picture.
> 
> Stunning photo of you wearing it. You should keep it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ooooh, thank you.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just had a PM from Sugarsugar- her daughters nausea and vomiting are not settling at all. She has had a night in hospital and is starting to feel bad again- she is worst at night which it is now over here. For those who prays I have said I will pray that she can calm down and relax as this is only making things worse.


Is she pregnant? I didn't get to read the beginning of this and do hope and pray that the doctors can find something to help her and that she will have complete relief. If she is pregnant, how far along is she? Praying for her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn said:


> My DH is a VietNam vet too. He gets a little disability from the VA for agent orange and his diabetis. He found an article in the web that Parkinson's is also on the list for disability so is getting his paperwork together. He has had no trouble getting the medical he needs. Maybe it is because he did 20 years and then worked for another 20 years after he retired. I hear stories all the time about vets and their troubles with VA but we don't seem to have any. When he came home from Nam, he flew into a military base and there was only family there to meet the plane. No welcoming band or anything of that style. We went right to Germany so we missed a lot of the lack of respect for the military. Those who fought in Nam are surely ignored by the majority of the country and it is so sad.


I don't know what the variables were, but there were those that have no complaints. That is so wonderful that there were lots of vets taken care of. Don't know why others fell through the cracks. Perhaps it depended on the way the doctor diagnosed the problem or the area of the country. Sure don't understand the why, but it is wonderful that your DH was taken care of and I know you are thankful too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, what a terrible thing for your husband to endure. That stupid woman should have realized the ones who needed spitting on were the one who sent the men there, not the poor fellows who just had to follow orders. So unfair.


I totally agree Bonnie. Such a shame Joy and it is true what you say Bonnie. I do hope the lady who did this to your husband has regretted that day but the pain she caused can't be ignored. Whenever we do things from a place of hatred it just causes more pain and sorrow. So sad your DH had to endure this. Glad he has been able to let some of his feelings out. Tell him thank you from me and a big hug that he should have gotten.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog, so great to hear from you but sorry troubles still continue. I am afraid as these bodies age the problems do tend to become more rather than less. However, that doesn't mean things can't be done to help and age alone isn't always the culprit. Here's hoping they can get to the bottom of what is happening to cause these spells. No wonder you are having sleep problems.

Thank you for the compliments. You all make my heart feel good. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog, so great to hear from you but sorry troubles still continue. I am afraid as these bodies age the problems do tend to become more rather than less. However, that doesn't mean things can't be done to help and age alone isn't always the culprit. Here's hoping they can get to the bottom of what is happening to cause these spells. No wonder you are having sleep problems.

Thank you for the compliments. You all make my heart feel good and me a little humble. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn said:


> Just a quick note. No time for knitting right now. Have to get my act together and take DH to the dr. Of course I will carry my knitting with me. We have a busy week of drs apts. thankfully we have good insurance and the VA so we don't have to worry about medical and drug costs.
> The lines about VietNam vets got my blood boiling. It just makes me so mad that people want the freedom our country (USA) enjoys and don't respect the ones who fought for it. Even those who came home from Nam apparently healthy live with the results of the war daily. I have become more aware of this as I read those of your dear hearts who were in England during WWII. War is so evil!!! I am looking forward to Jesus' return and the end of war.
> Now I did it. The two off limit subjects are politics and religion and I got both in one posting.
> Have a great day dying wine. Ha Ha


Aaaah yes, the dangers of a tea party where we all get to gabbing. I too stand guilty as accused. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There are only losers in War. Neither side 'wins'.


Wise words Julie. Agreed.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

To see him so was even more heart-breaking than the flash-backs that came out 20 years after the fact. These tears for the one who did not come home alive flowed after nearly 50 years.
And that snippet of a woman dared to spit on my husband and his uniform!

Ohio Joy[/quote]

And the "lovely" Jane Fonda who, sadly, had been appearing on t.v. and other places the past year, made it even worse. If you ever read of what happened to the captured men after she was in Vietnam posing with the enemies, you can't imagine why anyone would dare to have her on their show. I was shocked when the "wonderful" Dr. Oz had her on his show. He was just one of many. Why?????? Sickens me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> No worries purple....you can get a veggie burger in any restaurant or fast food place here. And there will be lots of fresh veggies available when you are here.


Hey AZ, you are so right!! Then we have our Gweniepooh, who amazingly made sure she had veggieburgers for me for the cookout. You just can't even begin to comprehend all this dear friend did for all of us, making sure every need was attended to.

Any chance you can come????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> One stowaway is me on the way out. Coming back one me, one alpaca, some wine and yarn. Multiply that by the number of stowaways and you can work out the pattern for a knitted suitcase. Of course we could just fly out on our broomsticks!


Martina, it would be so very lovely to have you along too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, thank you for the compliment and I can't wait to see all the scarves you have been working on and working with camel hair should be quite interesting. You will have to fill us in on that if she goes through with that idea. Can't wait to see the photos.

Owning your own alpacas, now that is a wonderful dream to make come true.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nittergma said:


> Angora, I'm glad you had such a special time with your son. Our son has a birthday close to Christmas too and we always wanted to make it a special day for him and not let it blend in with the holidays. Did you say somewhere that your husband plays with an orchestra? I love the piano, it's my favorite instrument.


Yes, it was lovely to have that day and it now seems to be a tradition with him.

DH did play with several orchestras. Cleveland Philharmonic with Boulez, the Dublin Philharmonic, and with various bands. He is mainly jazz but is classically trained and a composer. We finally got his dream piano when we moved back from Germany so it is lovely when he is preparing a concert. He will do a solo concert here in March and I love hearing him practicing. He does it from memory. A few years ago he did the Gershwin Rhapsody in Blue along with other Gershwin music in Ashtabula. I must say, it was fabulous even if he is my DH.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad you are on the road back. That is my concern, being around so done even though we have had shots. The H1N1 is killing people here in TX. All I am doing is running to rehabs and morning homes....... I do have the sr
> Tart of a cold..... Sure hope to nip it in the bud.... Stay well!!!


Oh no Dreamweaver, please know I am thinking of you and sending you healing wishes. Hope you can nip it in the bud.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> * Valerie * I was delighted to find that our library system has a copy of 'The Making of Ireland's Landscape' I have put in a request for that, and asked if they will purchase a copy of 'Flora Hibernica'. I just need to find a method of masking while I read- I find my eyes skip from line to line- and it makes reading no longer the pleasure it used to be. One day I will explore getting an electronic reader- but that will have to wait- and I am not sure what material one can actually access.
> It is a pity the Government has cut out assistance for older students trying to do post-grad- ok if one has access to funds- but that is a pipe dream for me now!


I found it also!!!! I'm so thrilled.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nittergma said:


> I've been reading the Viet Nam stories and agree that it's such a tragedy and the govt won't admit the damage that agent orange has caused. My husband was drafted back in the 70s but had the opportunity to join the National Guard.He thought it was the decision to me made at the time, since we were newly married. He went back as regular army in 2006 because he felt he hadn't really served his country. He even wanted to go to Afghanistan but his timing was off and didn't get to go, I'm glad for that! He did a good job instructing others though.
> I'll be back later today, For some reason I can't shake this tired, sick feeling. I even tried cleaning up in the barn to "sweat it out" but it was only temporary. I hope a nap will help.


My understanding is that they have now officially acknowledged this and are helping the vets finally. However, as Sam said, some have died before this was done.

Hope you aren't getting sick.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> My heart and thanks go out to your dear husband. My brother also served in Nam. To this day he does not talk about it.The men and women that serve in our armed forces are to be honored regardless of what altercation they had to participate in.


I knew that people coming back from war often couldn't talk about it. When alone with my cousin one time, I did get him to open up a little. He was on a boat that would go down the river and be shot at. They hardly ever saw who was shooting and they would shoot back and seldom knew if they shot anyone or not. Other than that he said nothing, but I was glad he could open up about that and losing someone right next to him that was shot. Sadly my cousin died a few years back.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Livey's team won the tournament yesterday..... She was sat out one game, but came back strong and had 5 points, including the game winner.


Congratulations to Livey and team on the win. What a beautiful young girl and there is no mistaking she is your GD.

So sorry your mom is so dramatic with her meal and hair. I'm thrilled you are going to have the housekeeper help you with both places and even more thrilled you are getting away. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Angora, love your capelet and new avatar.
> Melody, Chloe looks adorable with your wonderfully knit doll. Great compliment that she slept in hat.
> Caren, glad you found pedal. I am missing two parts from 2 machines that I remember putting somewhere "safe". A dangerous move for me.
> Gwen, what is a chula?
> ...


Thank you Sassafrass. I see where Sassafrass grows in Tasmania. LOL Sorry you missed your Zumba but glad you can still get in the walk with Maya.

How do you like the orange oil? Do you use it on wood floors that are finished??


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do not worry purplefi - veggie burgers will already be here along with other vegetarian and vegan side dishes.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Well, if I'm bring stowaways with me ane alpacas back I'd better get a very very very large suitcase!!!
> 
> Thanks for the KAP info - I'd got visions of me bringing some very soggy veggi burgers all the way from the UK :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi. What better place to come to at 5am. I have been up all night with DD. I think Darrowill filled you in a bit. I took her back to hospital at 1am as requested by doc looking after her when she was in there. But of course the doc in birthing (where she is at the moment rather than casuality) wont at this stage admit her. She has had a few injections of anti nausea stuff (on top of her normal meds that she had here) and they are keeping her for a few hours. So its not worth me going to bed at this stage.. havent been home long and will need to be back there around 8am. I figure i will feel worse if i only have 1-2 hours sleep.. so here I am. I will either be bringing her home or they will admit her. Then I will go to mums and do a couple of errands then BED. Hugs to everyone.. i will skim a bit to get the jist of how everyone is.


What a tough time your daughter is having and of course, you too. It is not easy to watch and feel helpless to help. Well, that's not really true as you are helping by being there for her and going with her and doing all you are doing. Hope you get that sleep.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Back and it is just after 1pm. I have got quite a lot accomplished with the phone calls. Hoping this all falls together for us. Have one more call to make and can't make that until later on.
> 
> Dreamweaver that photo of Livey is fantastic and I sure do think she looks a lot like your avatar picture. Beautiful girl, and congrats to her.


Can't wait till you get the help you need.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and that is a disgrace we will never live down.

sam



jknappva said:


> The way vets are treated is a disgrace...but particularly the Vietnama Vets. They received no honors when they returned home and no help for medical services.
> But love your new avatar with your lovely face and the gorgeous capelet!
> JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't remember ever splitting the yarn, but otherwise I do pretty much as you describe- I love my metal needles with the big eye for the yarn- not my favourite task- but when you get to the end it is very satisfying to see the job well done!


That was always my least favorite part. Now I love it. The change seems to be after watching some DVD's by a Canadian knitter. She makes the weaving part seem like such fun and a chance to make things even better.

The thing about going through the yarn instead of around it is that the woven part never is in front. It also holds it in place better. Especially good with Fair Isle as you are using different colors and weaving in the ends would change the pattern, but good anytime. I figured you would be one to use the metal needle with being so expert with knitting and being a tailor/seamstress.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hopefully she reaped what she sowed.

healing energy to your husband - and my thanks for his service.

sam



jheiens said:


> Not only did the VA miss the opportunity to help so many returning Viet Nam vets, but as citizens we failed to honor so many when they finally got home. My own husband, one of the gentlest of men, had a daring and, apparently, hot-headed young woman spit in his face as he was passing through the exit area of LAX on his way home. She had no idea where he was coming from or what service he had done for his country; but she spit in his face for his uniform's sake.
> 
> She will never know the tears he shed this Spring at the Memorial Day service at church for the one soldier he did not bring out of 'Nam alive to his family. He went into the jungles over there and searched and rescued all the others alive but could only bring back that one's body. He kept that grief buried all these years but the conversations and pictures which a part of the service brought that memory up to the surface and the grief flooded out in his tears.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great pictures melody - thanks for sharing. looks like you still have a lot of snow.

sam



gagesmom said:


> 8am and Gage is gone on the bus so I played with the dog outside for a bit. Posting some Monday photos...
> 
> Then going back to catch up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

me either - wonder what they put in it.

sam



jknappva said:


> Love the ivy cup...WOW! Who knew Starbucks had cups that size!?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a very cute grandson - how is you French?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Thank you for your lovely comments about GS3. The knitting group was great fun today. Next time they want a beading lesson!
> Next month there is a fantastic wool and knitting fair not far from here so one of my knitting ladies and I are going and have signed up to do a freeform crochet course which could be fun.
> We have sunshine and showers here this morning. Mr P is going swimming and I am thinking about it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

always a hightlight of my day is hearing from you betty - healing energy continues to surround jim in the hopes that these spells come to an end.

sending the sandman to hopefully get your sleep patterns turned around. I know what it is like being up half the night and wanting to sleep all day. not fun.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Good Morning My Precious Family,
> Have been up since five. I have just got to get out of this sleep hump I am in. I either cant sleep at night or sleep most of the day. Had a mug of coffee and caught up on KTP. It is so good to hear the excitement from all of you regarding KAP. I would absolutely love to be there, but have no way of getting there from here. Jim is just not able to drive long distances as he used to and these spells he is having are not good. He had a bad one yesterday morning as I was getting ready for church. Called me on Cell phone for help. I think they are hypoglycemic attacks, but not sure. I ended up staying home. My church thinks we have fallen by the wayside for sure as we have had to miss so much already with sickness. He is to see two Drs. The first of Feb and has promised me he will talk to them.
> It is raining here and 50 degrees. Jim is leaving at noon to take Angie to Jackson for her PT appointment. I am going to get supper started (I am going to get the cabbage casserole Sam posted in the crockpot) and some Sloppy Joes in another for Carley and peel and cut up potatoes for her some fries. I have to pick her up this afternoon, but hope I can get a little cleaning of closets, etc done today. Back to Allysons socks tonight.
> I would love to purchase some sock yarn from the LYS where yall are going to just to feel a little like I was there. I am here to tell you, I dont know that I will ever make another pair of socks with a size one needle. This is recommended by Amy and Sockit2Me to have a dense, comfortable sock, but takes me forever. I am fine with the 1 ½. I want to get really good at custom making them for my family.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

really anxious to see your pictures.

how is the new sweater coming?

have a good week at work?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Monday morning here, and I am off to work in a few. I'm still getting used to the idea of a "two day weekend" (!) since neither of us is working on Saturdays now. I think I like it! Heh.
> 
> Betty, I hope Jim gets answers from the docs. It is so hard not to know what's wrong--like fighting a ghost--ask me how I know. Just finding out will be a huge relief, I'm sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah for livey.

sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Livey's team won the tournament yesterday..... She was sat out one game, but came back strong and had 5 points, including the game winner.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> really anxious to see your pictures.
> 
> how is the new sweater coming?
> 
> ...


I haven't had a chance to work on swatches yet, as I had more scarf bits than I thought to put together--hope to get back to it by tomorrow night. Work is a bit slow but I'm managing to stay busy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have plastic big eyed yarn - is metal better?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I don't remember ever splitting the yarn, but otherwise I do pretty much as you describe- I love my metal needles with the big eye for the yarn- not my favourite task- but when you get to the end it is very satisfying to see the job well done!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

thewren said:


> I have plastic big eyed yarn - is metal better?
> 
> sam


I wondered that too....and what is the name of the Canadian knitter with the DVS, please.....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> do not worry purplefi - veggie burgers will already be here along with other vegetarian and vegan side dishes.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> a very cute grandson - how is you French?
> 
> sam


Luckily it is pretty fluent. I read French stories about Josephine the little witch to my GD here in the UK and then have to translate them while a read. Keeps the old brain cells working.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> hopefully she reaped what she sowed.
> 
> healing energy to your husband - and my thanks for his service.
> 
> sam


Oh dear -- I am so in sync with your feelings -- We didn't get into Viet Nam (thank heavens) but my husband and I have always felt that those who returned were never appreciated in any way. Please tell him from a Canadian 
wife of a former soldier- that my blessings go out to both of you. I can't imagine what it must have been like for his loved ones - That was a most dreadful war. Many Canadians joined the US forces (just like the Americans joined our forces during the first few years of World War II). The horror stories that came out of that war will never be forgotten and I feel so badly that rarely has any appreciation been shown to the veterans of that war. I hope that is changing and that the government is finally saying thankyou to those Veterans.

My thoughts when I read your post cause me to cry tears . Know that I understand completely or nearly completely as I was one of the fortunates whose husband joined between wars - even though he served between waring countries most of his army life with the United Nations emergency force (Canada). I am sure that many people honor your husband and other Viet Nam veterans a in the States but the nay sayers always are the loudest. The wounds they felt must be deep. I hope that now that he has managed to 
get rid of some of the hurt and anger and mostly grief for his comrade - that he feeling better at least a bit about it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops...I just realized I had misspelled it.

Here it is: Chullo (Spanish pronunciation: [ˈtʃuʎo], from Aymara: ch'ullu) is an Andean style of hat with earflaps, made from vicuña, alpaca, llama or sheep's wool.[1] Alpaca has wool-like qualities that help to insulate its wearer from the harsh elements in the Andean Mountain region. Chullos often have ear-flaps that can be tied under the chin, to further warm the wearer's head.
Chullos have been used in the Andean Mountain region since pre-Hispanic times and wearing different types and colors has a significance among the Andean natives.



sassafras123 said:


> Angora, love your capelet and new avatar.
> Melody, Chloe looks adorable with your wonderfully knit doll. Great compliment that she slept in hat.
> Caren, glad you found pedal. I am missing two parts from 2 machines that I remember putting somewhere "safe". A dangerous move for me.
> Gwen, what is a chula?
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pacer also already said she was bringing her fruit salad again in October. 


Angora1 said:


> There were lots of vegetarian options and very healthy ones. Quinoa salad is one I remember along with a few other vegetarian salads and Gwen made sure there were veggie burgers. The most gorgeous watermelon salad and I think there were two fruit salads. Pacer's son designed the watermelon to make it a gorgeous bowl. I didn't go hungry and in fact got too full to sample all that was healthy and vegetarian.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Will do! Cathy could do with a break! Let alone her DD.


Another bad night as well. Had a PM sent about 4.30 this morning and she had taken her back to the birthing centre again.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora - what a wonderful job you did with Tamara's capelet. It is outstanding ! Once again you have 'hit a home run' I will be opening a Parade and will announce it. 

I am so glad that there are those who take the more difficult classes. If one person finishes something that is a new ability - and more than they thought they could do - then it is a win as far as I am concerned. class student Numbers are not that important- people learning something they didn't think they could do is what is important. 


I am having a 'discussion' today with someone who doesn't agree that we are doing the classes for all levels of knitters. Thankfully she is in the minority, 
We have had to put some guidelines on how the workshops are accomplished so everyone, if you take a workshop please read our information thread at the top (first post ) of all our workshops. 

We have had snow all night and all day, - not really cold temps but we sure don't need more snow. It looks like it is socked in. no sign of it stopping . 

We have had an unusually long cold spell and it has carried on all over North America to places that are unusual. We are all read for a break. Usually our days are sunny even though cold but not today.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Livey, you go girl. She is such a beauty, Jynx. Takes after her grandmother.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good job Livey!!! Great team picture and single picture.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well the individual should then offer to teach a class at whatever level they feel is missing....just my opinion. I have to react to this because classes I thought would be difficult have sometimes ended up easier than I expected and vice versa. I for one feel that the classes are wonderful.



Designer1234 said:


> Angora - what a wonderful job you did with Tamara's capelet. It is outstanding ! Once again you have 'hit a home run' I will be opening a Parade and will announce it.
> 
> I am so glad that there are those who take the more difficult classes. If one person finishes something that is a new ability - and more than they thought they could do - then it is a win as far as I am concerned. class student Numbers are not that important- people learning something they didn't think they could do is what is important.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thanks June.
> 
> Julie, if her weather is like mine, it is a grey day and rain is expected, then it will turn cold again but not the polar vortex cold.


Thank Heavens for small mercies!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well the individual should then offer to teach a class at whatever level they feel is missing....just my opinion. I have to react to this because classes I thought would be difficult have sometimes ended up easier than I expected and vice versa. I for one feel that the classes are wonderful.


Yes, I am curious as well as to what level is missing. You've covered so much!

Found out younger GD is sick--bad cough and she will be tested for RSV. I hope it is not that. My son had that and it was a nasty business.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Wise words Julie. Agreed.


It is something you were aware of from your time in Germany, I think. I felt my German penfriend still carried a lot of bad feeling about what happened at the end of the war- she would have been a small child as it came to a close.- but all of Europe suffered on, in the aftermath.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> That was always my least favorite part. Now I love it. The change seems to be after watching some DVD's by a Canadian knitter. She makes the weaving part seem like such fun and a chance to make things even better.
> 
> The thing about going through the yarn instead of around it is that the woven part never is in front. It also holds it in place better. Especially good with Fair Isle as you are using different colors and weaving in the ends would change the pattern, but good anytime. I figured you would be one to use the metal needle with being so expert with knitting and being a tailor/seamstress.


My daughter is the seamstress- I merely sew- because it is the only way I can get what I want! I wish I were more expert at knitting- I think I just ignore my limitations!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I have plastic big eyed yarn - is metal better?
> 
> sam


We have only very recently had plastic wool needles available- I have never actually even bought one one yet! So I have absolutely no idea- presume it is what you are used to using!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are too modest Julie. Your knitting is always fabulous.



Lurker 2 said:


> My daughter is the seamstress- I merely sew- because it is the only way I can get what I want! I wish I were more expert at knitting- I think I just ignore my limitations!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh my....hope that things settle down at the nursing home for your Mom....but glad there are people there who can deal with it and you can take a break and be there when you're a little more refreshed.

Enjoy your quiet time...and hope you're getting lots of sleep.



Dreamweaver said:


> Well, I am up to p. 14 but can hardly keep yes open so time to move. I have already done some wash and ironing... Need to take down to mom's and bring back more. My housecleaner stopped by this morning and she is going to come Wed. AM instead of Friday PM since we are going out of town. I think I will are her to mom's first and have her help me there and then do mine while I go to the meeting on mom.
> 
> I also managed to get one of her bills changed to automatic. (Brother said she had to talk to them, so not true.). I also made 5 phone calls and go her names off donation lists. YEAH!
> 
> When we visited yesterday, he was down and has decided she should die.... This because she didn't like mashed potatoes with dinner and her hair can't be done until Tues. She agrees she should be there, but just does not get the concept that it is very temporary. I cannot wait o get way for the week-end!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Another bad night as well. Had a PM sent about 4.30 this morning and she had taken her back to the birthing centre again.


and again the Dr. she likes was somewhere else- a lady much in demand! I am so glad this was never my fate while carrying!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Congratulations, Livey!!! Well done!!



Dreamweaver said:


> Livey's team won the tournament yesterday..... She was sat out one game, but came back strong and had 5 points, including the game winner.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I fell in love with alpacas after visiting them at the farm in Oregon....I would so like to own some---not a good idea for suburbia!!



PurpleFi said:


> I really would like three! My DDs friend has some and they really are gorgeous.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's very exciting to watch you get ready for your trip....lists are good!



PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for all your comments about veggi burgers I shall now got and unpack them - did I tell you my case is already packed - well I do like to be ready!!!!!!! :shock:
> 
> I do admit that I have started to make a list :thumbup: I'm off to get dinner ready and have a large glass of wine which I feel I have earned today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are too modest Julie. Your knitting is always fabulous.


Ah but that is because I don't photograph my disasters- like the tank top that is waiting to be frogged back!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope you're able to get some good rest later...you sure have your hands full...hope that the Dr. can figure out some relief for both of you. Prayers coming your way.



sugarsugar said:


> Hi. What better place to come to at 5am. I have been up all night with DD. I think Darrowill filled you in a bit. I took her back to hospital at 1am as requested by doc looking after her when she was in there. But of course the doc in birthing (where she is at the moment rather than casuality) wont at this stage admit her. She has had a few injections of anti nausea stuff (on top of her normal meds that she had here) and they are keeping her for a few hours. So its not worth me going to bed at this stage.. havent been home long and will need to be back there around 8am. I figure i will feel worse if i only have 1-2 hours sleep.. so here I am. I will either be bringing her home or they will admit her. Then I will go to mums and do a couple of errands then BED. Hugs to everyone.. i will skim a bit to get the jist of how everyone is.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Keeping fingers crossed!!



gagesmom said:


> Back and it is just after 1pm. I have got quite a lot accomplished with the phone calls. Hoping this all falls together for us. Have one more call to make and can't make that until later on.
> 
> Dreamweaver that photo of Livey is fantastic and I sure do think she looks a lot like your avatar picture. Beautiful girl, and congrats to her.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I plan on getting more this time around, too....maybe we should warn the winery that they need to have a full inventory!!



Angora1 said:


> Happy belated birthday for the grandson. Our oldest one just turned 11. My but yours is really tall for 12. Ours is short for 11.
> 
> Hope I can make as good a haul at the winery this year as you did last year. We did so enjoy the rhubarb wine and although it sounds awful, it was wonderful. Let me know if you ever find any in our area.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Livey's team won the tournament yesterday..... She was sat out one game, but came back strong and had 5 points, including the game winner.


Congratulations to Livey. She's lovely!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Livey's team won the tournament yesterday..... She was sat out one game, but came back strong and had 5 points, including the game winner.


Great, :lol: Way to go!!!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Can you share who Canadian knitter was and I'll check YouTube to see if I can find her/his tutorials. I definitely need some help in weaving in ends....


Angora1 said:


> That was always my least favorite part. Now I love it. The change seems to be after watching some DVD's by a Canadian knitter. She makes the weaving part seem like such fun and a chance to make things even better.
> 
> The thing about going through the yarn instead of around it is that the woven part never is in front. It also holds it in place better. Especially good with Fair Isle as you are using different colors and weaving in the ends would change the pattern, but good anytime. I figured you would be one to use the metal needle with being so expert with knitting and being a tailor/seamstress.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> It will be attached. I love the rose on the back. This type of panel avoids the pointy hood look. It is basically a cowl with a hood. Tamara, the teacher had this design published in a knitting magazine and they used it for the cover of the magazine too. I had a dentist appointment today or it would be already attached, but I got the ends all woven in this morning.
> 
> Something I learned when working on the blanket for Bentley as I had a teacher giving me tips on it. A lot of you probably know this but if there are any novices reading here, when you are weaving in ends, you can use a large hole metal needle. This lets you weave your yarn through half of the stitch. In other words, instead of it showing through on the other side, you just go through the back half of the stitches and weave it so it never shows by splitting the yarn. Holds the yarn ends better this way too. Can't believe I just learned this. Another thing is you can split the end to be woven in half if you feel it will be too thick. Weave one half of it in one direction and the other half in another direction. Pretty invisible. Another means of securing is to switch direction half way through weaving the end in.


Can't believe I did something smart without an expert telliing me. I've been using a large yarn needle to weave in ends through the middle of the yarn in the stitch so it will hold and not show through for quite a while. Can't believe I did something right without being told! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's very exciting to watch you get ready for your trip....lists are good!


you actually have earned two -- so have I! Pat is just 'looking' at me - as I rarely go and pour myself one!! grin.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> To see him so was even more heart-breaking than the flash-backs that came out 20 years after the fact. These tears for the one who did not come home alive flowed after nearly 50 years.
> And that snippet of a woman dared to spit on my husband and his uniform!
> 
> Ohio Joy


And the "lovely" Jane Fonda who, sadly, had been appearing on t.v. and other places the past year, made it even worse. If you ever read of what happened to the captured men after she was in Vietnam posing with the enemies, you can't imagine why anyone would dare to have her on their show. I was shocked when the "wonderful" Dr. Oz had her on his show. He was just one of many. Why?????? Sickens me.[/quote]

Some people have extremely short memories. but some younger people may be unaware of her traitorous activities during the Viet Nam War. She should have stayed over there.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I just made some sauce for the shrimp and pasta dish for dinner and decided since I had the wine already opened - I should pour myself a glass while the sauce is cooking....power of suggestion!



Designer1234 said:


> you actually have earned two -- so have I! Pat is just 'looking' at me - as I rarely go and pour myself one!! grin.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I plan on getting more this time around, too....maybe we should warn the winery that they need to have a full inventory!!


As wine will be too difficult for us to bring home to the UK I guess we will just have to drink loads :thumbup:

Off to bed now. Night night


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Can't believe I did something smart without an expert telliing me. I've been using a large yarn needle to weave in ends through the middle of the yarn in the stitch so it will hold and not show through for quite a while. Can't believe I did something right without being told! LOL!
> JuneK


me too June - I never thought of splitting the yarn and weaving in two different directions. I am doing another coat of many colors (stashbuster) and I have started doing that. this one is not changing yarn in the middle of the row but I am still splitting it and doing one strip at a time as suggested. , -especially as I started 2 or 3 stitches from the end.

Decided I am finally going to teach another class - another one a little differently than the others. - lots of requests. It seems to be easier for me to knit with larger needles and straight without any twisting . grrr - I will figure out ways to do everything I can. I have about half the lower part of the coat done -- going to do it in one piece and using short rows to make it larger on the bottom and narrower where it is attached to the yoke. I am enjoying it.

Not sure I can work beads into this Purple as it is quite a heavy coat - I love wearing them in the winter. they are pretty colorful and not everyone's cup of tea but some like them.

Has anyone heard anything from zoe or Charlotte?

Melody -- it sounds as if renting will be a good idea until you find a place - less stressful and you can take your time. it will be so much easier I think. I hope it relieves your mind a bit -- life has been stressful -- there is nothing more stressful than a move. Ask me how I know -- we have done it so many times over the years. Especially when you don't know what the future holds as far as a new home place.

My Prayers surround you and your family.
I have had a pretty busy day so will go back and read today's posts. I just quickly skimmed them. Still snowing!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> you actually have earned two -- so have I! Pat is just 'looking' at me - as I rarely go and pour myself one!! grin.


Say cheers to Pat for me :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Shirley, I forgot to tell you that we have a great knitting and yarn show here in February and I have signed myself onto a freeform crochet workshop. Seeing as I am the worlds worst reader of crochet patterns this might be a bit easier and we can throw all sorts of things at it including beads, ribbon. I will report back.
Now I really must go to bed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I am always glad to find a desert recipe for diabetics - just got this one in my email - whether you are diabetic or not - it also looks to be diet friendly - think we would all enjoy it --- sam

Cherry Cobbler With Corn Bread Biscuits Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Contains Egg
Vegetarian
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 156, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 165mg, Dietary Fiber: 3g, Total Fat: 4g, Carbs: 28g, Cholesterol: 11mg, Protein: 3g 
Exchanges: Fruit: 1, Other Carb: 1, Fat: 0.5 
Carb Choices: 2

Ingredients
	15 ounce(s) cherries, unsweetened pitted dark, frozen package 
	1/4 cup(s) water, or orange juice 
	2 teaspoon cornstarch 
	3 tablespoon flour, all-purpose 
	2 tablespoon cornmeal 
	1 tablespoon sugar 
	3/4 teaspoon baking powder 
	1/8 teaspoon salt 
	1/8 teaspoon allspice, ground, or nutmeg 
	4 teaspoon butter 
	2 tablespoon refrigerated or frozen egg product, thawed 
	2 tablespoon milk, fat-free 
	ice cream, low-fat, (optional)

Preparation
1. For filling, in a medium saucepan, combine cherries, the water or orange juice, and the cornstarch. Let stand for 20 minutes.

2. Meanwhile, preheat oven to 400°F. For biscuit topping, in a medium bowl, stir together flour, cornmeal, sugar, the baking powder, salt, and allspice or nutmeg. Using a pastry blender or 2 table knives, cut in the butter until mixture resembles coarse crumbs. Make a well in the center of cornmeal mixture. Set aside.

3. Cook and stir the filling over medium heat until thickened and bubbly. Divide fruit mixture among four 10-ounce custard cups or individual baking dishes.

4. In a small bowl, stir together the egg product and milk. Add the egg mixture all at once to the cornmeal mixture. Using a fork, stir just until moistened. Immediately spoon a mound of the biscuit topping on top of the hot filling in each custard cup or baking dish.

5. Bake about 15 minutes or until a toothpick inserted in topping comes out clean. Serve warm. If desired, serve with ice cream. 
http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/cherry-cobbler-with-corn-bread-biscuits.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_everydayhealthmanagingdiabetes_20140113


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you gwen.

sam



 Gweniepooh said:


> Oops...I just realized I had misspelled it.
> 
> Here it is: Chullo (Spanish pronunciation: [ˈtʃuʎo], from Aymara: ch'ullu) is an Andean style of hat with earflaps, made from vicuña, alpaca, llama or sheep's wool.[1] Alpaca has wool-like qualities that help to insulate its wearer from the harsh elements in the Andean Mountain region. Chullos often have ear-flaps that can be tied under the chin, to further warm the wearer's head.
> Chullos have been used in the Andean Mountain region since pre-Hispanic times and wearing different types and colors has a significance among the Andean natives.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah for pacer.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Pacer also already said she was bringing her fruit salad again in October.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well the individual should then offer to teach a class at whatever level they feel is missing....just my opinion. I have to react to this because classes I thought would be difficult have sometimes ended up easier than I expected and vice versa. I for one feel that the classes are wonderful.


Purple -- I would love to take that class with you. we could have a ball designing weird and wonderful things. there are a lot of us on the TP that would have fun with us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't worry about the minorities Shirley - we all think you are doing a swell job. I bet "miss minority" did not offer to teach a class did she?

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Angora - what a wonderful job you did with Tamara's capelet. It is outstanding ! Once again you have 'hit a home run' I will be opening a Parade and will announce it.
> 
> I am so glad that there are those who take the more difficult classes. If one person finishes something that is a new ability - and more than they thought they could do - then it is a win as far as I am concerned. class student Numbers are not that important- people learning something they didn't think they could do is what is important.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is rsv?

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Yes, I am curious as well as to what level is missing. You've covered so much!
> 
> Found out younger GD is sick--bad cough and she will be tested for RSV. I hope it is not that. My son had that and it was a nasty business.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I for one think you knitting is flawless - and is always very well done. I think your limitations are in your mind only.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> My daughter is the seamstress- I merely sew- because it is the only way I can get what I want! I wish I were more expert at knitting- I think I just ignore my limitations!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I was hoping she should - and her hot pants and gogo boots with her.

sam



jknappva said:


> Some people have extremely short memories. but some younger people may be unaware of her traitorous activities during the Viet Nam War. She should have stayed over there.
> Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Happy belated birthday for the grandson. Our oldest one just turned 11. My but yours is really tall for 12. Ours is short for 11.
> 
> Hope I can make as good a haul at the winery this year as you did last year. We did so enjoy the rhubarb wine and although it sounds awful, it was wonderful. Let me know if you ever find any in our area.


I have asked at the local stores and they don't have it. They did tell me where I could get some, never guess where they suggested.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm sure they would ship it.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> As wine will be too difficult for us to bring home to the UK I guess we will just have to drink loads :thumbup:
> 
> Off to bed now. Night night


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I for one think you knitting is flawless - and is always very well done. I think your limitations are in your mind only.
> 
> sam


As I said before- you have not seen my disasters!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bryan, ohio?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I have asked at the local stores and they don't have it. They did tell me where I could get some, never guess where they suggested.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is rsv?
> 
> sam


It's Respiratory syncytial virus--creates a cold in older people but can lead to pneumonia in infants. My son was hospitalized for a week, and we almost lost him once, when he had it (he was 2 months old) and had asthmatic problems until he was 7 as a result.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I am always glad to find a desert recipe for diabetics - just got this one in my email - whether you are diabetic or not - it also looks to be diet friendly - think we would all enjoy it --- sam
> 
> Cherry Cobbler With Corn Bread Biscuits Recipe
> 
> YUMMY!!! I am always happy when receipts for diabetics are made without fake sugars. I will be trying this, I am sure it will be hit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Neither Zoe , nor Charlotte has been picking up the phone for some considerable time- forgotten who asked. Charlotte shows up as online- from time to time- Zoe not at all for weeks.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't worry about the minorities Shirley - we all think you are doing a swell job. I bet "miss minority" did not offer to teach a class did she?
> 
> sam


Sam- you express yourself so well. I need your wisdom every once in awhile. you always say what I need to hear.

Anyway, enough of that . I hope you , Caren , Kay, Jynx, all those who have


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Can you share who Canadian knitter was and I'll check YouTube to see if I can find her/his tutorials. I definitely need some help in weaving in ends....


I wonder if it was donmaur (first name Maurine or Maureen)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have only very recently had plastic wool needles available- I have never actually even bought one one yet! So I have absolutely no idea- presume it is what you are used to using!


Sam asked about plastic needles -- I don't care for them -- I like the metal, blunt big eyed and fairly thick needles for weaving in threads.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> bryan, ohio?
> 
> sam


Yes it was. The owners did offer to drive down and pick some up, for a price. I told her I could wait and pick it up when I went back. I was told there is also a place in Ontario that is looking into making some.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Neither Zoe , nor Charlotte has been picking up the phone for some considerable time- forgotten who asked. Charlotte shows up as online- from time to time- Zoe not at all for weeks.


Zoe's last post here is nearly a month ago, when her father had his crisis. I do hope she is okay and lets us know now and then. I also think about Charlotte often and send a good thought out for her.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, I am curious as well as to what level is missing. You've covered so much!
> 
> Found out younger GD is sick--bad cough and she will be tested for RSV. I hope it is not that. My son had that and it was a nasty business.


Actually is was the fact we were claiming what level of workshop we were teaching - just one of those things. We try to cover all different levels -- most are intermediate but in the case of Tamara's and Purples, we specify the level -


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is rsv?
> 
> sam


It is a respiratory syncytial virus,not at all good to have. Seth had it when he was younger.

http://www.webmd.com/lung/tc/respiratory-syncytial-virus-rsv-infection-topic-overview


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> * Valerie * I was delighted to find that our library system has a copy of 'The Making of Ireland's Landscape' I have put in a request for that, and asked if they will purchase a copy of 'Flora Hibernica'. I just need to find a method of masking while I read- I find my eyes skip from line to line- and it makes reading no longer the pleasure it used to be. One day I will explore getting an electronic reader- but that will have to wait- and I am not sure what material one can actually access.
> It is a pity the Government has cut out assistance for older students trying to do post-grad- ok if one has access to funds- but that is a pipe dream for me now!


Well! Isn't that a lovely surprise for both of us. I do hope you can discover a masking method as that would bring back enjoyment of reading the books for which you yearn.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> I found it also!!!! I'm so thrilled.


Oh my goodness! This is so exciting. I'd no idea that the book is available in US and NZ! I await your comments with some trepidation!

Could you enlighten me. The pretty sister wearing the hat that I assume is a chula. That isn't a term with which I'm familiar. May I have comment and information?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Did living room floor. Spent at least an hour tinting cowl I'm working on as I saw mistake many rows down and couldn't live with it. Maya and I had nice walk except a teen and his dog were in desert. I used my metal whistle to call Maya and put her on lead as soon as I saw them. Kid didn't put his dog on leash and she ran at us snarling, lip curled, and barking. I was frightened. Picked up rock to look scary to her but it didn't work. Threw it near her and she just came closer. At one point the teen and I were standing next to each other, me with Maya who was scared, and the danged dog running Maya in circles around us. Finally the teen grabbed her collar. I started to run away while dog was under control but Maya was limping. So I stopped to see if he had bit her. No, she had stepped on a cholla cactus and had a piece in her paw. So I took it out and she was okay. Will remember to bring mace spray next time. We never see anyone or other dogs on our walks usually.
Gwen, thank you. I've seen many of those hats but never knew the name.
Angora, know I was going to reply something to you but dogs are barking for their dinner and I can't think. Oh yes, how wonderful it must be to be able to hear your husband play.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oops...I just realized I had misspelled it.
> 
> Here it is: Chullo (Spanish pronunciation: [ˈtʃuʎo], from Aymara: ch'ullu) is an Andean style of hat with earflaps, made from vicuña, alpaca, llama or sheep's wool.[1] Alpaca has wool-like qualities that help to insulate its wearer from the harsh elements in the Andean Mountain region. Chullos often have ear-flaps that can be tied under the chin, to further warm the wearer's head.
> Chullos have been used in the Andean Mountain region since pre-Hispanic times and wearing different types and colors has a significance among the Andean natives.


Ah ! Had I read on ------. Thank you for the information. I've made a couple of chulla in the past but never knew the proper name.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a new smoothie recipe for you --- sam

Quick Info:
Servings
Vegetarian
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 142, Saturated Fat: 0g, Sodium: 52mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 1g, Carbs: 30g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 5g 
Exchanges: Fruit: 2, Lean Meat: 0.5 
Carb Choices: 2

Ingredients

	1 1/2 cup(s) orange juice 
	1/2 package(s) tofu, silken-style firm, light 
	1 mango(es), pitted, peeled and cut up 
	1 cup(s) strawberries, unsweetened whole 
	orange(s), sections 
	mango(es), chunks

Preparation

1. In a blender, combine orange juice, tofu, the cut-up mango, and the 1 cup strawberries. Cover and blend until smooth. If desired, for garnish, thread additional mango chunks, strawberries, and orange sections on 3 small skewers. Add a skewer to each serving. Serve immediately. 
http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/mangostrawberry-smoothie.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/mangostrawberry-smoothie.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthHealthyAging_20140113


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I will see if I can find some - don't remember seeing them at joann's - that is where I got the plastic ones.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Sam asked about plastic needles -- I don't care for them -- I like the metal, blunt big eyed and fairly thick needles for weaving in threads.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time for wheel of fortune and jeopardy - back in a little.

sam


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Sam asked about plastic needles -- I don't care for them -- I like the metal, blunt big eyed and fairly thick needles for weaving in threads.


I agree, Shirley. I think the plastic needles tend to pull on the yarn....don't seem to be as smooth as the metal ones. I really need to buy a couple more of the metal ones as I only have one! It's a wonder I haven't lost it!
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I will see if I can find some - don't remember seeing them at joann's - that is where I got the plastic ones.
> 
> sam


I have metal needles, in a couple of sizes. I got mine at Walmart.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Well! Isn't that a lovely surprise for both of us. I do hope you can discover a masking method as that would bring back enjoyment of reading the books for which you yearn.


'Flora Hibernica' is in the Museum collection, so I will interloan it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Did living room floor. Spent at least an hour tinting cowl I'm working on as I saw mistake many rows down and couldn't live with it. Maya and I had nice walk except a teen and his dog were in desert. I used my metal whistle to call Maya and put her on lead as soon as I saw them. Kid didn't put his dog on leash and she ran at us snarling, lip curled, and barking. I was frightened. Picked up rock to look scary to her but it didn't work. Threw it near her and she just came closer. At one point the teen and I were standing next to each other, me with Maya who was scared, and the danged dog running Maya in circles around us. Finally the teen grabbed her collar. I started to run away while dog was under control but Maya was limping. So I stopped to see if he had bit her. No, she had stepped on a cholla cactus and had a piece in her paw. So I took it out and she was okay. Will remember to bring mace spray next time. We never see anyone or other dogs on our walks usually.
> Gwen, thank you. I've seen many of those hats but never knew the name.
> Angora, know I was going to reply something to you but dogs are barking for their dinner and I can't think. Oh yes, how wonderful it must be to be able to hear your husband play.


That must have been so scary- glad it was not a bite that Maya suffered.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

the bag I have just finished for PurpleFi's Workshop- lots more ideas in the pipe line!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> the bag I have just finished for PurpleFi's Workshop- lots more ideas in the pipe line!


Beautiful bag Julie.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Beautiful bag Julie.


Agreed! :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> yeah for pacer.
> 
> sam


Guess who has to keep the leftovers again.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, Great bag.
Angora, I remember now, you asked me if I used Lemon Oil on finished floor. Well love, I don't know. Floors are decades old and I was just using pour on wax. Used wood floor cleaner, then steam mopped, then applied lemon oil. Not sure now how they will look as oil dries. Will let you know.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> the bag I have just finished for PurpleFi's Workshop- lots more ideas in the pipe line!


It is wonderful Julie -- don't forget to post it - I will open a parade after a few more swatches and bags are posted. Purple will be so pleased.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I keep my yarn needles in an old Mentos gum container---keeps them together and makes them easy to find...I put them in the pouch on the outside of my knitting bag; that is when I remember to put them away.



Sorlenna said:


> I have metal needles, in a couple of sizes. I got mine at Walmart.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> I have plastic big eyed yarn - is metal better?
> 
> sam


Did you get the metal needles that I handed out with my origami box? There were two different sizes of yarn needles in a plastic box that snapped shut. I prefer metal needles over the plastic ones.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> the bag I have just finished for PurpleFi's Workshop- lots more ideas in the pipe line!


That is a beautiful bag, Julie.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Shirley, I forgot to tell you that we have a great knitting and yarn show here in February and I have signed myself onto a freeform crochet workshop. Seeing as I am the worlds worst reader of crochet patterns this might be a bit easier and we can throw all sorts of things at it including beads, ribbon. I will report back.
> Now I really must go to bed.


learn all you can -- make up a class and let me know - We can add some of it to the 'outrageous sweater' competition if you don't want to teach the class. I am seriously looking for late spring and summer classes so if you have suggestions anyone, let me know.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I keep my yarn needles in an old Mentos gum container---keeps them together and makes them easy to find...I put them in the pouch on the outside of my knitting bag; that is when I remember to put them away.


Mine are in an Altoids tin. LOL


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> Yes, it was lovely to have that day and it now seems to be a tradition with him.
> 
> DH did play with several orchestras. Cleveland Philharmonic with Boulez, the Dublin Philharmonic, and with various bands. He is mainly jazz but is classically trained and a composer. We finally got his dream piano when we moved back from Germany so it is lovely when he is preparing a concert. He will do a solo concert here in March and I love hearing him practicing. He does it from memory. A few years ago he did the Gershwin Rhapsody in Blue along with other Gershwin music in Ashtabula. I must say, it was fabulous even if he is my DH.


Even more so because he is your husband! You could bring a recording of him playing to KAP, or better yet, invite him to come along and we will have to find a piano to make him feel at home.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> the bag I have just finished for PurpleFi's Workshop- lots more ideas in the pipe line!


It looks great, Julie. Well done.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> It is funny. I really am sitting here laughing with tears in my eyes. Wait, I need to go get some whine, wine or maybe dye. Are you sure you want me there. You might find me out riding the alpacas if I dye enough wine. LOL :XD: :XD: :XD:


Oh Yes. I want you there. I love your capelet. You are doing awesome with your knitting. I don't have a lot of time to get much done as of late, but still have fun.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Grandmapaula said:


> Yes, Bob is coming too. He does most of the driving - I used to drive long distances, but in the last 5 years or so, I can't drive as far as I used to. I get sleepy after a couple of hours, but Bob seems to be able to drive for 6 or 8 hours, as long as we make a couple of stops for food or a drink. Love, Paula


I would stop at least once or twice during that drive as well. Food, drink and stretching ones legs will be important.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Fonda is probably invited to those shows for a couple of reasons: 1) She is pretty good looking for an old broad, but then she has the money to have paid for the surgeries to sculpt that face and body; 2) Those who star in and/or produce those programs either don't remember or had/have no respect for those who have served or are serving in the military, unless it makes good headlines to be seen ''honoring'' vets returning from Afghanistan or Iraq.

Ohio Joy



81brighteyes said:


> To see him so was even more heart-breaking than the flash-backs that came out 20 years after the fact. These tears for the one who did not come home alive flowed after nearly 50 years.
> And that snippet of a woman dared to spit on my husband and his uniform!
> 
> Ohio Joy


And the "lovely" Jane Fonda who, sadly, had been appearing on t.v. and other places the past year, made it even worse. If you ever read of what happened to the captured men after she was in Vietnam posing with the enemies, you can't imagine why anyone would dare to have her on their show. I was shocked when the "wonderful" Dr. Oz had her on his show. He was just one of many. Why?????? Sickens me.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And...here's a picture of one I just made today. They are so quick and easy to do; I love 'em....LOL Instant gratification. And this one will probably be mine...rarely make or have completed projects to keep. LOL.


thewren said:


> thank you gwen.
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You're correct Sam. They told us when we were there that they can ship to some states but not all. For those that really liked it they could contact Stoneyridge Winery and I'm sure they would LOVE to send you some for a small fee.....if allowed by your state for import.



thewren said:


> I'm sure they would ship it.
> 
> sam


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Not much time to make a lot of comments. Love the pictures everyone. Beautiful knitting as well. I am getting excited for KAP and it is more than 8 months away. I will be getting to bed to get some sleep now as I overslept my alarm this morning but made it to work on time. I woke up at 4:15 and had to rush to shower and get to work. Don't want to do that too often. 

Purplefi....I do intend on doing the fruit salad again this year so I know you will have fresh fruit to eat. Might even be able to set you up with a small container to eat during your travels on Sunday and Monday. Hoping you will be able to meet Matthew as well. He is pretty quiet, but I think we will have plenty of talkative people in the gathering so you will fit right in.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Trying to decide what I want to knit now....need to work on some of my WIPs, have a pair of fingerless gloves requested....also have several classes I've signed up for (including PurpleFi's bead class) that I want to do....decisions, decision, decisions......I know...if I learn the beading in Purple's class perhaps I can apply it to the other projects/classes I've got waiting for me! Okay...off to pick out yarn, etc. TTYL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

At Joann's you'll find them where sewing supplies are not with the yarn supplies....


thewren said:


> I will see if I can find some - don't remember seeing them at joann's - that is where I got the plastic ones.
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

that is so adorable.....I signed up for the workshop but then got sidetracked with life....you know how that is....WILL go back and get into it as I have many, many beads just waiting to be use. Again, I love the purse/bag you've made.
EDIT: now I'm really off...TTYL



Lurker 2 said:


> the bag I have just finished for PurpleFi's Workshop- lots more ideas in the pipe line!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> the bag I have just finished for PurpleFi's Workshop- lots more ideas in the pipe line!


You have done a lovely job or the purse. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And...here's a picture of one I just made today. They are so quick and easy to do; I love 'em....LOL Instant gratification. And this one will probably be mine...rarely make or have completed projects to keep. LOL.


Love your chulla I can think of a few teens that would like one for themselves.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> that is so adorable.....I signed up for the workshop but then got sidetracked with life....you know how that is....WILL go back and get into it as I have many, many beads just waiting to be use. Again, I love the purse/bag you've made.
> EDIT: now I'm really off...TTYL


I have done the same thing.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Well done, Julie. Your bag is a lovely piece of work. Thanks for sharing with us.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> I have plastic big eyed yarn - is metal better?
> 
> sam


My teacher recommended the metal needles and I like them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> I wondered that too....and what is the name of the Canadian knitter with the DVS, please.....


Lucy Neatby. Just love her. Sorry, I thought I gave her name. I subscribed to her series. Learned a new way of casting off. Awkward at first but now I am getting faster.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Angora - what a wonderful job you did with Tamara's capelet. It is outstanding ! Once again you have 'hit a home run' I will be opening a Parade and will announce it.
> 
> I am so glad that there are those who take the more difficult classes. If one person finishes something that is a new ability - and more than they thought they could do - then it is a win as far as I am concerned. class student Numbers are not that important- people learning something they didn't think they could do is what is important.
> 
> ...


Thank you Designer. You are always so complimentary. Now I am trying to learn how to weave together two sides where the stitches are going in opposite directions. A little slower than normal. Went to the Knitting Guild and so big. Over 300 people. Not sure if I will keep going or not. Was going to take the mitten workshop but just too crowded. I came home early. Wish my friend was still going.

Well, I'm hoping this lady will understand why classes are at various levels. Beginners are not advanced, so there are always different levels. Sometimes people who are advanced forget what it is like to be learning.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:15pm here and I am just checking in now.Have a load of laundry in the washer and a few thing sorted out to get done tomorrow.

I made quite a lot of phone calls today so hopefully I will start hearing back tomorrow. I am feeling positive about this whole situation. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Was another slow night at work so I got to leave early. 

I am going back to catch up now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well the individual should then offer to teach a class at whatever level they feel is missing....just my opinion. I have to react to this because classes I thought would be difficult have sometimes ended up easier than I expected and vice versa. I for one feel that the classes are wonderful.


I was thinking that too. Sometimes these are people who are capable of running their own workshops but didn't. It doesn't invalidate their knowledge, just that they have a different way of running things and it isn't theirs. In this case one should always at least honor the person doing it.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Did living room floor. Spent at least an hour tinting cowl I'm working on as I saw mistake many rows down and couldn't live with it. Maya and I had nice walk except a teen and his dog were in desert. I used my metal whistle to call Maya and put her on lead as soon as I saw them. Kid didn't put his dog on leash and she ran at us snarling, lip curled, and barking. I was frightened. Picked up rock to look scary to her but it didn't work. Threw it near her and she just came closer. At one point the teen and I were standing next to each other, me with Maya who was scared, and the danged dog running Maya in circles around us. Finally the teen grabbed her collar. I started to run away while dog was under control but Maya was limping. So I stopped to see if he had bit her. No, she had stepped on a cholla cactus and had a piece in her paw. So I took it out and she was okay. Will remember to bring mace spray next time. We never see anyone or other dogs on our walks usually.
> Gwen, thank you. I've seen many of those hats but never knew the name.
> Angora, know I was going to reply something to you but dogs are barking for their dinner and I can't think. Oh yes, how wonderful it must be to be able to hear your husband play.


 Had a problem with a dog on my street when I walked my Molly..learned from a friend who runs daily for exercise, that she carries a water pistol loaded with a half and half mixture of plain old ammonia such as you wash the sinks in the bathroom with. I tried it..one shot at the troublesome lab and the next time he saw us coming, he ran quickly away. It works and might be cheaper and easier than pepper spray, as the fumes can be pushed back on both you and your Maya.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is something you were aware of from your time in Germany, I think. I felt my German penfriend still carried a lot of bad feeling about what happened at the end of the war- she would have been a small child as it came to a close.- but all of Europe suffered on, in the aftermath.


Oh yes, so aware of it. In fact we did many good will tours with the College band there and with the West German Radio and TV Band. Even after we moved back to the States, we did a Good Will Tour to the Near East with the top musicians from many of the Music Schools in Germany in connection with Detsche Welle.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Can you share who Canadian knitter was and I'll check YouTube to see if I can find her/his tutorials. I definitely need some help in weaving in ends....


Lucy Neatby from the East Coast. Sorry, I really thought I had said her name. I know she puts some things on almost all of her DVD's but I am thinking if she has one specifically featuring Fair Isle & or Intarsia, that would be a really good one. I saw her talking about that on one I got from the Knitting Guild and she made finishing a piece with so many ends sound like fun as each end found it's proper place.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Can't believe I did something smart without an expert telliing me. I've been using a large yarn needle to weave in ends through the middle of the yarn in the stitch so it will hold and not show through for quite a while. Can't believe I did something right without being told! LOL!
> JuneK


Wow June. You are a natural winner. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you, Pacer and Sorlenna- I enjoyed making the bag- so much so that I have purchased beads today so I can work something else using the techniques PurpleFi has been teaching.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer, if you wanted, you could always just add a few beads around the front neck area. That would be pretty and not add weight.


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

We had a temperature of 80 degrees this afternoon while I was out on my afternoon crossing guard duty. 
Raiylin, The thyroid cancer is easy to cure, surgery to remove the thyroid gland if needed, and radiation therapy. In 1999 I was diagnosed with thyroid cancer. I had a tumor the size of a tennis ball in my thyroid gland and it was follicular carcinoma , one of the more aggressive types. I was lucky in the fact that it had not escaped out of the gland. It had started sending out feelers but had not penetrated the inner lining to reach out side. I had to take a big dose of radiation internally, spent the night in the most isolated room in hospital, to prevent me from contaminating the rest of the hospital.
I am working on a pair of gloves for my self using Knit Picks Stroll Fingering weight sock yarn. They are coming along really good on a size 3 needle.
We have a winery here in FL just a few miles from Lakeland over in Plant City. I may get a bottle of their wine and take it to my daylily convention in June. Might even donate it to be auctioned off.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> what is rsv?
> 
> sam


I wondered the same thing. Here is what I found:

RSV Illness in Young Children: RSV, or respiratory syncytial (sin-city-al) virus, is a common, highly contagious seasonal virus that can cause serious respiratory ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 wrote:
My daughter is the seamstress- I merely sew- because it is the only way I can get what I want! I wish I were more expert at knitting- I think I just ignore my limitations!



thewren said:


> I for one think you knitting is flawless - and is always very well done. I think your limitations are in your mind only.
> 
> sam


I would like to second this and nobody shows their disasters unless they want to have a laugh. Everyone has them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I have asked at the local stores and they don't have it. They did tell me where I could get some, never guess where they suggested.


Where????? A still?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And...here's a picture of one I just made today. They are so quick and easy to do; I love 'em....LOL Instant gratification. And this one will probably be mine...rarely make or have completed projects to keep. LOL.


What weight is it, Gwen, this 'I love this yarn'? and how many stitches do you cast on- this is a 'self-striper? I am wanting to make similar- but have DK yarn, because it was a good colour- red has been requested!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Our JoAnns, Hobby Lobby and Michaels have a knitting/crochet/needlepoint notions aisle where they have the stitch markers, embroidery thread, row counters, stitch holders, etc. That's where I found a little case with 2 needles with slanted tips. JoAnns also had a separate wall with "new" stuff where they had the plastic full split finishing needles and Deborah Norville knitting needles.



Gweniepooh said:


> At Joann's you'll find them where sewing supplies are not with the yarn supplies....


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> It's Respiratory syncytial virus--creates a cold in older people but can lead to pneumonia in infants. My son was hospitalized for a week, and we almost lost him once, when he had it (he was 2 months old) and had asthmatic problems until he was 7 as a result.


How awful!! So glad you didn't lose him, but the resulting asthma was worrisome too, I'm sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I wonder if it was donmaur (first name Maurine or Maureen)


It's DVD's I have subscribed to by this Canadian Knitter, Lucy Neatby. Just love her. I got to see some of her dvd's through the Knitting Guild library and then wanted them for myself. I gifted one to Sam also at the KAP.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> the bag I have just finished for PurpleFi's Workshop- lots more ideas in the pipe line!


Oh my, that is awesome, and so fast to, :-D great job. I am still trying to knit in the beads.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it was. The owners did offer to drive down and pick some up, for a price. I told her I could wait and pick it up when I went back. I was told there is also a place in Ontario that is looking into making some.


Wow so it is the winery we went to!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm very interested in her teaching....after just finishing three intarsia socks with lots of ends, I know my skills in that area are lacking.



Angora1 said:


> Lucy Neatby from the East Coast. Sorry, I really thought I had said her name. I know she puts some things on almost all of her DVD's but I am thinking if she has one specifically featuring Fair Isle & or Intarsia, that would be a really good one. I saw her talking about that on one I got from the Knitting Guild and she made finishing a piece with so many ends sound like fun as each end found it's proper place.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh yes, so aware of it. In fact we did many good will tours with the College band there and with the West German Radio and TV Band. Even after we moved back to the States, we did a Good Will Tour to the Near East with the top musicians from many of the Music Schools in Germany in connection with Detsche Welle.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been in your area --- my Mom was in Sun City Center and we'd take some side trips with her Sr. Center group and I'm sure we were in Plant City...is that where the strawberry festival is every year?



DaylilyDawn said:


> We had a temperature of 80 degrees this afternoon while I was out on my afternoon crossing guard duty.
> Raiylin, The thyroid cancer is easy to cure, surgery to remove the thyroid gland if needed, and radiation therapy. In 1999 I was diagnosed with thyroid cancer. I had a tumor the size of a tennis ball in my thyroid gland and it was follicular carcinoma , one of the more aggressive types. I was lucky in the fact that it had not escaped out of the gland. It had started sending out feelers but had not penetrated the inner lining to reach out side. I had to take a big dose of radiation internally, spent the night in the most isolated room in hospital, to prevent me from contaminating the rest of the hospital.
> I am working on a pair of gloves for my self using Knit Picks Stroll Fingering weight sock yarn. They are coming along really good on a size 3 needle.
> We have a winery here in FL just a few miles from Lakeland over in Plant City. I may get a bottle of their wine and take it to my daylily convention in June. Might even donate it to be auctioned off.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> My daughter is the seamstress- I merely sew- because it is the only way I can get what I want! I wish I were more expert at knitting- I think I just ignore my limitations!
> 
> I would like to second this and nobody shows their disasters unless they want to have a laugh. Everyone has them.


You are so kind, Angora!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> And...here's a picture of one I just made today. They are so quick and easy to do; I love 'em....LOL Instant gratification. And this one will probably be mine...rarely make or have completed projects to keep. LOL.


I really like this hat, will try it, is pattern available ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I want to thank all who have commented so kindly on my little bag- I am thinking I may gift it to my DGD as she has her birthday on the 24th- and I am very short of cash this two weeks (had to pay for the garden bin, and start paying for Ringo's inoculations). And I made the mistake of going to the Emporium! Ah well self-inflicted but I do have dog food!
Sassafras
Shirley
Martina
Miss Pam
Gwen
NanaCaren
Ohio Joy
Patches (I agree Patches it is rather fiddly getting the beads to sit on the right side- mine want to go to the back of the work!)


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you, Angora, for the name (Lucy Neatby). I will check YouTube and the library.

Julie, that bag is a gorgeous piece. Love the pattern.

Valerie--Your books sound fascinating. The title "Flora Hibernica" even sounds lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Thank you, Angora, for the name (Lucy Neatby). I will check YouTube and the library.
> 
> Julie, that bag is a gorgeous piece. Love the pattern.
> 
> Valerie--Your books sound fascinating. The title "Flora Hibernica" even sounds lovely.


The pattern is just a selection of designs out of my 'stitch dictionary', thrown together!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you for your encourageing words concerning thyroid cancer. They were very helpful. My tumor is very small so that is a plus.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I just found this out today and wanted to share with all of you.

A friend of mine gave me an order for 3 minion hats for a guy at her work. I made them and he said he was giving the 2 child sized ones to his nieces and the adult one was for him. He said from the moment they opened their gifts(hat) they have worn them constantly. He was out with his nieces one day over the holidays and a boy saw him wearing his hat. His mother asked the guy where did you get those hats, can I get this ladies number so I can order one for my son. He told the lady he didn't have my number but his friend at work did. So he took off his hat and out it on the boys head and said you know what, you can have this one buddy. The boy smiled so hard and thanked him so profusely that he told the mother he was happy to make him smile and that his smile made his day. 

Now isn't that awesome. I started to cry when my friend told me that. I said to tell this guy that I think he is awesome. I also told her I am going to make him another minion hat to replace his free of charge and she is to take it to her work and surprise him with it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:30pm and I am off for now. Going to bed but will see you all tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's nice to hear when things like this happen....Paying it forward!!! That's an awesome story and made my eyes tear up!!



gagesmom said:


> I just found this out today and wanted to share with all of you.
> 
> A friend of mine gave me an order for 3 minion hats for a guy at her work. I made them and he said he was giving the 2 child sized ones to his nieces and the adult one was for him. He said from the moment they opened their gifts(hat) they have worn them constantly. He was out with his nieces one day over the holidays and a boy saw him wearing his hat. His mother asked the guy where did you get those hats, can I get this ladies number so I can order one for my son. He told the lady he didn't have my number but his friend at work did. So he took off his hat and out it on the boys head and said you know what, you can have this one buddy. The boy smiled so hard and thanked him so profusely that he told the mother he was happy to make him smile and that his smile made his day.
> 
> Now isn't that awesome. I started to cry when my friend told me that. I said to tell this guy that I think he is awesome. I also told her I am going to make him another minion hat to replace his free of charge and she is to take it to her work and surprise him with it.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 10:30pm and I am off for now. Going to bed but will see you all tomorrow.


Done for the day, time for bed. Pray all have a blessed tomorrow, may it be filled with healing, comfort, peace, so blessing to everyone, much love, night


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I just found this out today and wanted to share with all of you.
> 
> A friend of mine gave me an order for 3 minion hats for a guy at her work. I made them and he said he was giving the 2 child sized ones to his nieces and the adult one was for him. He said from the moment they opened their gifts(hat) they have worn them constantly. He was out with his nieces one day over the holidays and a boy saw him wearing his hat. His mother asked the guy where did you get those hats, can I get this ladies number so I can order one for my son. He told the lady he didn't have my number but his friend at work did. So he took off his hat and out it on the boys head and said you know what, you can have this one buddy. The boy smiled so hard and thanked him so profusely that he told the mother he was happy to make him smile and that his smile made his day.
> 
> Now isn't that awesome. I started to cry when my friend told me that. I said to tell this guy that I think he is awesome. I also told her I am going to make him another minion hat to replace his free of charge and she is to take it to her work and surprise him with it.


That is a lovely story, Melody- the sort that really warms your heart!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Just catching up. It was sunny and up to about 46 F. today. Just lovely. I think the snow went down about a foot. I am just finishing up the visor on the sir knight helmet. I have spent a couple of weeks not liking the buttonholes that go with it. Anyway decided just to do it the way it is written since I have signed up for the beading class and need to get going.

Love your bag Julie - it's gorgeous. Have no idea what I will make.

I agree that no one should critize anyone teaching a course.
This is the only way many of us find out how to do something different and keep on learning new things. I admire their talent and their courage to teach. We are all at different levels.

Melody - lovely man to give up his own hat - makes everything so worthwhile.

Off to bed.

Peggy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Wow, that is really hot. Too hot. What will you do to stay cool.


I think Darrowill is having it worse than me. Have the air con on now and hope we get a bit of a breeze overnight.  
I heard a funny thing on the radio yesterday... they were talking about our heatwave and your cold snap over there. They say you can fry an egg on the pavement over here and if you crack an egg on your pavement if will freeze in a couple of minutes. Then a lady called in to the radio station and jokingly said thr chickens in Queensland are laying hard boiled eggs. ha ha


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Take time out for the volleyball games -- the laundry and housecleaning will be there waiting for you....and you can spread it out over time - it doesn't have to be all done until your Mom is ready to come back...hopefully, they'll keep her at least a couple of weeks in the skilled nursing home.
> 
> Hope the settling in goes well....when DFIL was in rehab after knee surgery, I'd take some Frango mints or other treats into the nursing station, and I'd stop by to talk to them at every visit...call it a bribe, maybe...but it sure did work well. You have the unlucky experience of having been there so you may know some of the staff personally.
> 
> ...


funny you mention Frango mints. I always give mom two boxes for Christmas. They are in her freezer right now.

I did touch base with a couple of the nurses when we were I the dining room the first day. One of the guys was pretty find of me and gave me a big hug and one for mom as well. Unfortunately, they are assigned to certain wings and she is not on the one I was. I do hope to ease the way with the therapists, etc. And hope that she pulls the same Dr. As me. I',, know when I go to the meeting Wed. I told her to go get her nails done today but, since I am trying to keep,some distance, I did not call to se if she did it. I know my brother visited yesterday and was to take her a new phone. You would think he might have given us a call with impressions since she had decided that she should just go ahead and die and was trying to reach him the night before........ I am really not sure how long they will keep her. She just needs to walk and get some strength and balance back... And it looks to me like she hasn't ironed in at least. 6 months so there is a lot to do. My cleaning lady stopped by this morning to tell me of some health problems she is having and we decided that she would come Wed. AM and we would go work at mom's to see if she wants to take that house on,,,, and then come work at mine. I don't mind leaving her alone at my place, but not at mom's. I have a 1:30 at the skilled nursing place.

I am wanting to set up caregiver situation as well, but need to se what the evaluation is for mom. I am probably doing this more for MY needs than hers, but I just can't have all this stress or feeling like we must always consider her first when making plans... More like NOT making plans. This is Rachel's last year at home, Livey will be in HS next year.... We just want to do some things with them now, not to mention a few trips we would like to make.....

You can bet we are making time for the VB. I have already told mom we will be gone to Austin all week-end. I have also asked brother to stop and see her and my other DD, if she is better by then. She has not been feeling well so keeping her distance for everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Just catching up. It was sunny and up to about 46 F. today. Just lovely. I think the snow went down about a foot. I am just finishing up the visor on the sir knight helmet. I have spent a couple of weeks not liking the buttonholes that go with it. Anyway decided just to do it the way it is written since I have signed up for the beading class and need to get going.
> 
> Love your bag Julie - it's gorgeous. Have no idea what I will make.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Peggy- it is all parceled up now to go to DGD for her birthday in just over a week's time! I will go to the Post Office in the morning!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Livey's team won the tournament yesterday..... She was sat out one game, but came back strong and had 5 points, including the game winner.


Is that your grand daughter? Very pretty girl.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> What a beautiful family Gwen and yes, no denying you are related. I'm so sorry it was for a funeral that you got together and sincere sympathies extended. It must have been precious time though getting to have time with your siblings.
> 
> Prayers for getting the disability. Never give up though and I know you have persistant thus far. Don't understand why they make Everyone apply over and over. Think they like it that some get discouraged and give up and perhaps that is why they make it such a long, long, drawn out affair. I know it would help you so much.


I second both those thoughts. I really do not understand why it takes so long to get disabilities approved. You would think a letter for the Dr. Or,visit from the board doctor would be proof enough...... I know some people do try to scam them, but most don't and the wait is just too long for those really needing help...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I talked to zoe earlier this evening - her dad is not going into a nursing home where he will get some physical therapy and hopefully eventually get to go home. I'm not sure if you knew that he had fallen and broke his hip. it's about a three hour round trip from where zoe's mother lives to the nursing home so there is a lot of time zoe isn't at home but transporting her mother. a lot of emotion yet - they almost lost him at one point.

so let's all three of them in our prayers and lots of healing energy to flow their way.

I don't think we will hear from zoe anytime soon - hopefully once everything settles down she will be back in touch I am sure.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

june - where do you buy your metal needles?

sam



jknappva said:


> I agree, Shirley. I think the plastic needles tend to pull on the yarn....don't seem to be as smooth as the metal ones. I really need to buy a couple more of the metal ones as I only have one! It's a wonder I haven't lost it!
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely work Julie - love the beads.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> the bag I have just finished for PurpleFi's Workshop- lots more ideas in the pipe line!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

believe me they got eaten and everyone enjoyed every bite.

sam



pacer said:


> Guess who has to keep the leftovers again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I forgot - duh.

sam



pacer said:


> Did you get the metal needles that I handed out with my origami box? There were two different sizes of yarn needles in a plastic box that snapped shut. I prefer metal needles over the plastic ones.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> When my cousin was in the nursing home (she was the one who passed away just a couple of months ago) she had the same day care giver for the 3 or so years she was there. I remember my sister saying that on the night she passed away, this woman stayed for an hour or more past the time she got off work. ANd even though, my cousin was unconscious, she would wet a cloth and bathe her face because she said, she knew how much she hated being hot. She told my sister the next day, that she wasn't sure she'd continue working there...she missed my cousin so much.
> I hope your mom, Jynx, can have a caring persoon taking care of her.
> JuneK


There were many on the staff that cared for me there who were excellent, as were the Dr.'s that I saw. Mom is just so anti anything medical that she will probably not be a very cooperative patient. I know she is getting depressed. I know that they have lots of experience with all types, but I know that being a good patient also brings it's own rewards.....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mine are in a plastic soap dish box that has an attached snap shut lid.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Mine are in an Altoids tin. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> I talked to zoe earlier this evening - her dad is not going into a nursing home where he will get some physical therapy and hopefully eventually get to go home. I'm not sure if you knew that he had fallen and broke his hip. it's about a three hour round trip from where zoe's mother lives to the nursing home so there is a lot of time zoe isn't at home but transporting her mother. a lot of emotion yet - they almost lost him at one point.
> 
> so let's all three of them in our prayers and lots of healing energy to flow their way.
> 
> ...


At least we now know that she is ok! will continue praying!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely work Julie - love the beads.
> 
> sam


Thanks Sam! I just hope DGD likes it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a great chulla gwen - great colors.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> And...here's a picture of one I just made today. They are so quick and easy to do; I love 'em....LOL Instant gratification. And this one will probably be mine...rarely make or have completed projects to keep. LOL.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It must be a very good book!! Look farther down on the page to see the price for one of the books!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=forks+over+knives&tag=mh0b-20&index=aps&hvadid=3480281782&ref=pd_sl_4iuk7cn4oc_e
> 
> We've had such good results from the DASH diet -- which is really like this one except that it also includes some animal proteins...I've decided to go two to three days per week meatless, so the recipes in this book will help. I don't think I'll get DH to go along with more than 3 days, but we'll see.


We are also trying to do a couple of meatless days a week..... It will be hard for me though, as I tend to crave protein whereas DH craves carbs..... I am happy with beans, cheese, eggs... But really just want him to incorporate more veggies and fruits and keep it simple. He seems to think everything needs a sauce.... He even uses half and half or heavy cream on our oatmeal in the morning.... Which is why I am about to go back to toast!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's where I saw the recipe---looks so simple and easy to put together:
> 
> http://www.diabeticlivingonline.com/recipe/relishes/veggie-bruschetta
> 
> I'll be making those roll-ups too---they're one of my favorite things to eat. My sister-in-law makes a ham, cream cheese & dill pickle roll up. She mixes some Italian Dressing powder in with the cream cheese, then she takes Krakus ham slices and spreads them with the cream cheese. She then places a whole kosher dill pickle (the size that fits the width of the ham slice the best) and then rolls them up tightly. She chills them and then slices them into bite-size pieces. That tray of snacks is gone in no time...it's great for Super Bowl parties, etc.


I like Buddig's chipped beef with cream cheese spread, rolled and sliced. It is hard to find the packaged beef though.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well the individual should then offer to teach a class at whatever level they feel is missing....just my opinion. I have to react to this because classes I thought would be difficult have sometimes ended up easier than I expected and vice versa. I for one feel that the classes are wonderful.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Hire somebody to come and clean the house or make it a family affair with DD and kids everybody but mom that is.


Yeah, imam going to have my gal help me.. Problem is that mom has stacks everywhere that cannot be touched. It makes having a service in impossible...... She has two seperate sink areas in her master bath. I think I counted 6 hair brushes out... And there is no way I can put them away.. She doesn't want anything touched. There are empty jewelry boxes on the dressing table.... She has no need for them, there are eight calendars at the foot of the bed. There are bracelets on the nightstand. Mom has six big jewelry boxes but I can't put anything away. It would be a great time to do some culling,but she will know if anything is missing....... He clutter is driving me up the wall. Every inch of floor space has to have a basket, pillow, plant or furniture on it.......


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great guy - restores my faith in humanity when I hear something like that.

sam



gagesmom said:


> I just found this out today and wanted to share with all of you.
> 
> A friend of mine gave me an order for 3 minion hats for a guy at her work. I made them and he said he was giving the 2 child sized ones to his nieces and the adult one was for him. He said from the moment they opened their gifts(hat) they have worn them constantly. He was out with his nieces one day over the holidays and a boy saw him wearing his hat. His mother asked the guy where did you get those hats, can I get this ladies number so I can order one for my son. He told the lady he didn't have my number but his friend at work did. So he took off his hat and out it on the boys head and said you know what, you can have this one buddy. The boy smiled so hard and thanked him so profusely that he told the mother he was happy to make him smile and that his smile made his day.
> 
> Now isn't that awesome. I started to cry when my friend told me that. I said to tell this guy that I think he is awesome. I also told her I am going to make him another minion hat to replace his free of charge and she is to take it to her work and surprise him with it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will need a picture of the sir knight helmet if you can do it - please.

sam



Grannypeg said:


> Just catching up. It was sunny and up to about 46 F. today. Just lovely. I think the snow went down about a foot. I am just finishing up the visor on the sir knight helmet. I have spent a couple of weeks not liking the buttonholes that go with it. Anyway decided just to do it the way it is written since I have signed up for the beading class and need to get going.
> 
> Love your bag Julie - it's gorgeous. Have no idea what I will make.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Gwen praying that you will get a good response on your disability.
> 
> DGS is gone home, I have done the shopping and oldest DS called and we talked for an hour! So nice that he enjoys talking to his moma for that long. My mom is sick, sinuses, naselly, drainage and coughing she says from the drainage. She says no fever doesn't think she has the flu, cant read cause it hurts her eyes and head. Sounds like the flu to me and I'm keeping my distance!
> 
> Off to do some cleaning and then knitting


Absolutely stay away from mom!!!!!!! That is another of my problems. Mom will not get any shots, flu, pneumonia, etc. I really am a little hesitant to be around her much. I've had my shots but that is not always enough so I try to avoid any possible exposure....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I'm baaaa-aaack.
> 
> 3:15pm and we are home. I am feeling like my spirit is rising. Went to look at the apartment. I have to say it is bigger then I thought it would be. $899/mth utlities are included. First months rent is required before application can be submitted. First months required before we would get keys to move in. Darn skippy i will be on the phone to our O.D.S.P. worker on Monday morning to get the ball rolling.I am so happy that we have finally gotten out and done something.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


That does sound like a bargain with the utilities included...... Sure hope it will work out for you..... That would be one less worry on your plate...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> wish I was there - no one here like corned beef brisket and they are too big for me to cook one for myself. I suppose I could slice it and freeze the slices. sounds like a great meal.
> 
> sam


I'd like to go to that party too. I love corned beef. Reuben's are a great left over..... I have never frozen it but don't see why you couldn't....


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The 20th Century will be remembered for it's wars rather than any peace time I suspect. had I been male I would have had to been in the forces.
> No wonder Dsf suffers. Does the Government come up with any help? They are reluctant here to give the help that is needed.


It depends on what level they decide you are. It can be a fight to get them to recognise the proper lever you are. Fortunately dsf is top level, dva gold card holder. This gives him a lot more than the white card holders. It gives him all his medical, private hospitals and surgeons (normally good, but sometimes like now, not so) discounted meds, free public travel, free hirecar/taxi for doctor appointments, some home support, physio etc. Luckily his physio is doing daily home visits this week, next week is his normal schedule, but at home. He can also get a lot of stuff to help him, like support bars in toilet, adjustable shower head, cpac machine and parts, non slip surface in showers, bars to assist with getting up in bed and lots more. Even, if needed, a electronic hospital style bed.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I thought you might like to see this interesting picture my sister took this morning of the James River Bridge. It was taken from my side here in Newport News. She said she saw the fog in time to pull off in the park at the foot of the bridge.
> JuneK


Love it....... Unfortunately, our fog caused a few semi's to overturn and an 18 hour highway closure. Sure glad FH's trip,to,Waco was cancelled that day. He is going Tues. At 5 AM.. I will NOT be joining him.....


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did not mention in passing those photos Nicho/Denise posted, it does look so beautiful- but not for me in summer time!


I don't know Julie, banana lounge under a large shady tree with cool ocean breeze blowing over you and a young man or woman to bring you drinks and food. Mind you, not during a cyclone, which has hit these islands a few times.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> hot,warm or cold water?


I use cold or tepid. I suppose whatever is appropriate for trendier, but heat can set colors so intend to use cool as a matter of habit.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Check out Lucy Neatby's alternative modified bind off. It has taken a while to master but definitely worth the effort. Love it now:





This is the Intarsia one that has weaving in tails:
http://lucyneatby.com/index.php?specific=1000060
Might be the one you would want Rookie? 
The First Few Rows...
Reading your chart (RS rows)
Weaving in tails on the horizontal (right hand and RS facing)
Weaving in tails on the horizontal (left hand and RS facing)
Weaving in tails on the horizontal (right hand and WS facing)
Weaving the tails up and down or over and over?
Weaving in tails on the horizontal (left hand and WS facing)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:



> You can buy a couple of slices in the deli...it will go on sale for St. Patrick's Day as will the briskets -- our grocery store actually sells the complete meal with the brisket, red skinned potatoes and cabbage. I love corned beef---especially with a little horseradish & rye bread.


DH makes a wonderful horseradish and whipped cream concoction for that or prime rib. I could just eat it by the spoonful.homemade


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

angelam said:


> How about making a vegetable soup with any veggies you fancy and whizzing it up at the end to make it more fluid? Add more liquid if necessary.


Well so far, extremely liquidy 2 minute noodles that are totally crushed, needs spoon to drink, runny mash potato, runny mash peas, and gravy, again needed spoon to eat, almost needed straw for both.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sassafrass, sorry to hear about your scary encounter, glad neither you or your dog were hurt. I am very cautious around dogs I don't know, many years ago I stopped at a friends to drop ff a wedding gft for her daughter, no one was home & I went to go back to my car, a huge doberman got between me & the car, chewed my arm, ankle & side. Very scary, I was 7 months pregnant at the time. The owner heard me screaming & pulled the dog off, my husband wanted to go shoot the dog. It attacked someone else a few days later & was shot.

Julie, your bag is beautiful. I have almst finshed the scarf I a doing from the class, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> I managed to sort the TV out and watched the English cricket team carry on from where they left off. They lost the first One Day game very well.


Seems to me the pommy team is going through what our team went through a few years ago.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And...here's a picture of one I just made today. They are so quick and easy to do; I love 'em....LOL Instant gratification. And this one will probably be mine...rarely make or have completed projects to keep. LOL.


Looks great, Gwen, is that self striping yarn?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gosh, only up,to page 24 but can"t keep eyes open. DH and I have both been extra tired this week. Besides, I need to turn out all the lights. DH is asleep so he can leave very early in the morning, what we refer to as Stupid O'clock.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Where????? A still?


 :lol: :lol: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> the bag I have just finished for PurpleFi's Workshop- lots more ideas in the pipe line!


Julie, that bag is exquisite. I absolutely love it. The beads set it off and I like it with the bigger red beads more than any beading I have seen. Great job!!! How could your GD help but love it. Anyone would. If she doesn't, I know someone who would. :wink: Just kidding, she will love it and treasure it..


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> It depends on what level they decide you are. It can be a fight to get them to recognise the proper lever you are. Fortunately dsf is top level, dva gold card holder. This gives him a lot more than the white card holders. It gives him all his medical, private hospitals and surgeons (normally good, but sometimes like now, not so) discounted meds, free public travel, free hirecar/taxi for doctor appointments, some home support, physio etc. Luckily his physio is doing daily home visits this week, next week is his normal schedule, but at home. He can also get a lot of stuff to help him, like support bars in toilet, adjustable shower head, cpac machine and parts, non slip surface in showers, bars to assist with getting up in bed and lots more. Even, if needed, a electronic hospital style bed.


That is great that you can get so much help if needed. Sure takes away alot of stress when he is sick


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Gosh, only up,to page 24 but can"t keep eyes open. DH and I have both been extra tired this week. Besides, I need to turn out all the lights. DH is asleep so he can leave very early in the morning, what we refer to as Stupid O'clock.


My friend calls it 0 dark hundred.

Glad you a getting some help with your moms house & she is getting the help she needs & giving you a break. Hopefully she will settle into the nursing facility & get the hel she needs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, I can see why your friends were thrilled with their minions hats. They are so cute. Thanks for sharing the pattern link with me as my grand daughter is certainly pleased with hers, my DlL says she will hardly take it off. My brother thought it was so cute that he wants me to make one for his friends daughter.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love that you're taking(Making) time for you and Gerry a-- I know how it is to not make plans because they usually get interfered with by others anyway....I hope your new attitude will wear off on me.



Dreamweaver said:


> funny you mention Frango mints. I always give mom two boxes for Christmas. They are in her freezer right now.
> 
> I did touch base with a couple of the nurses when we were I the dining room the first day. One of the guys was pretty find of me and gave me a big hug and one for mom as well. Unfortunately, they are assigned to certain wings and she is not on the one I was. I do hope to ease the way with the therapists, etc. And hope that she pulls the same Dr. As me. I',, know when I go to the meeting Wed. I told her to go get her nails done today but, since I am trying to keep,some distance, I did not call to se if she did it. I know my brother visited yesterday and was to take her a new phone. You would think he might have given us a call with impressions since she had decided that she should just go ahead and die and was trying to reach him the night before........ I am really not sure how long they will keep her. She just needs to walk and get some strength and balance back... And it looks to me like she hasn't ironed in at least. 6 months so there is a lot to do. My cleaning lady stopped by this morning to tell me of some health problems she is having and we decided that she would come Wed. AM and we would go work at mom's to see if she wants to take that house on,,,, and then come work at mine. I don't mind leaving her alone at my place, but not at mom's. I have a 1:30 at the skilled nursing place.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> It depends on what level they decide you are. It can be a fight to get them to recognise the proper lever you are. Fortunately dsf is top level, dva gold card holder. This gives him a lot more than the white card holders. It gives him all his medical, private hospitals and surgeons (normally good, but sometimes like now, not so) discounted meds, free public travel, free hirecar/taxi for doctor appointments, some home support, physio etc. Luckily his physio is doing daily home visits this week, next week is his normal schedule, but at home. He can also get a lot of stuff to help him, like support bars in toilet, adjustable shower head, cpac machine and parts, non slip surface in showers, bars to assist with getting up in bed and lots more. Even, if needed, a electronic hospital style bed.


That sounds rather a good deal. One wonders about the white card holders?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

What a special present for DGD for her birthday...it's such a pretty little purse.



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Peggy- it is all parceled up now to go to DGD for her birthday in just over a week's time! I will go to the Post Office in the morning!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well so far, extremely liquidy 2 minute noodles that are totally crushed, needs spoon to drink, runny mash potato, runny mash peas, and gravy, again needed spoon to eat, almost needed straw for both.


How much longer do you have to go, with this 'diet'?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the update, Sam. I thought it was likely to be that situation....she has a full plate that's for sure and she wasn't feeling all that great herself either. Prayers and good wishes winging her way.



thewren said:


> I talked to zoe earlier this evening - her dad is not going into a nursing home where he will get some physical therapy and hopefully eventually get to go home. I'm not sure if you knew that he had fallen and broke his hip. it's about a three hour round trip from where zoe's mother lives to the nursing home so there is a lot of time zoe isn't at home but transporting her mother. a lot of emotion yet - they almost lost him at one point.
> 
> so let's all three of them in our prayers and lots of healing energy to flow their way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sassafrass, sorry to hear about your scary encounter, glad neither you or your dog were hurt. I am very cautious around dogs I don't know, many years ago I stopped at a friends to drop ff a wedding gft for her daughter, no one was home & I went to go back to my car, a huge doberman got between me & the car, chewed my arm, ankle & side. Very scary, I was 7 months pregnant at the time. The owner heard me screaming & pulled the dog off, my husband wanted to go shoot the dog. It attacked someone else a few days later & was shot.
> 
> Julie, your bag is beautiful. I have almst finshed the scarf I a doing from the class, maybe tomorrow.


That is very good going! looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Julie, that bag is exquisite. I absolutely love it. The beads set it off and I like it with the bigger red beads more than any beading I have seen. Great job!!! How could your GD help but love it. Anyone would. If she doesn't, I know someone who would. :wink: Just kidding, she will love it and treasure it..


I will have to check in with her- they never phone me- I think they don't have a toll set up for the phone- Bronwen's salary is quite a bit less than what Peter was able to earn. One day I rang just as she had opened her parcel- her delight was terrific to hear!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> What a special present for DGD for her birthday...it's such a pretty little purse.


Thanks, Rookie! I am wearing the excess beads that I threaded as a necklace, presently. I like the contrast of the red against the green. I came up against a knot in the yarn, unfortunately. And did not want to sit down and thread them again. Really need to put some time in on the guernsey.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I tried almond milk in the oatmeal and it was wonderful...I made these mini breakfast egg cups --

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/giada-de-laurentiis/mini-frittatas-recipe/index.html?rsrc=search

for when the kids were here and found that they heated up very well in the microwave - just a few seconds. So now I make up a pan of these and put them in the fridge and whenever I want some protein, I just heat up a couple. 
I've been throwing in mushrooms, kale, spinach, peppers, or whatever I have around.

They're great as part of a pepper and egg sandwich too! I've been trying to keep home-made chicken or tuna salad around too for quick bites. I limit the bread to a couple of times per week so I eat a lot of lettuce wraps and tortilla wraps.

I must be a carb person too....because I miss the potatoes, rice and pasta...so I keep a little in the diet.



Dreamweaver said:


> We are also trying to do a couple of meatless days a week..... It will be hard for me though, as I tend to crave protein whereas DH craves carbs..... I am happy with beans, cheese, eggs... But really just want him to incorporate more veggies and fruits and keep it simple. He seems to think everything needs a sauce.... He even uses half and half or heavy cream on our oatmeal in the morning.... Which is why I am about to go back to toast!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Our stores still carry the Buddig packages -- I like that too with green onion...that's what my Mom would use for Creamed Beef (SOS) over toast and I still make that once in awhile.



Dreamweaver said:


> I like Buddig's chipped beef with cream cheese spread, rolled and sliced. It is hard to find the packaged beef though.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Just for interest I looked up what it woud cost to go to KAP, the flight alone would be over $800 & I would have to fly from Edmonton to Dallas, then Chicago, then Teledo. Would have to leave at 700 am & not get there until 11pm. Doesn't that sound like a nightmare flight? Nothing like criss crossing the states!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, thank you...I'll be checking these out.



Angora1 said:


> Check out Lucy Neatby's alternative modified bind off. It has taken a while to master but definitely worth the effort. Love it now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just for interest I looked up what it woud cost to go to KAP, the flight alone would be over $800 & I would have to fly from Edmonton to Dallas, then Chicago, then Teledo. Would have to leave at 700 am & not get there until 11pm. Doesn't that sound like a nightmare flight? Nothing like criss crossing the states!


Sounds to me, like that means you may not be going?!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think you shared his horseradish cream recipe with us and I've used it. My brother-in-law grows horseradish and I help with the grinding (food processor) and making the horseradish so we have fresh each fall....that stuff can be so hot that it brings tears to your eyes and clears the sinuses. It's such a different heat than peppers!



Dreamweaver said:


> DH makes a wonderful horseradish and whipped cream concoction for that or prime rib. I could just eat it by the spoonful.homemade


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think you shared his horseradish cream recipe with us and I've used it. My brother-in-law grows horseradish and I help with the grinding (food processor) and making the horseradish so we have fresh each fall....that stuff can be so hot that it brings tears to your eyes and clears the sinuses. It's such a different heat than peppers!


Very close to the Japanese Wasabi, in fact!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie....we'd get you from Chicago to Sam's and back again so could eliminate that part of the flight.

The "hub" system is very strange sometimes. Our daughter had to fly from Baltimore to Atlanta (where she got stuck for 2 days due to storms here in Illinois) before heading to St. Louis...it seems that Baltimore to Chicago would be much more direct---it all depends on the airline.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Just for interest I looked up what it woud cost to go to KAP, the flight alone would be over $800 & I would have to fly from Edmonton to Dallas, then Chicago, then Teledo. Would have to leave at 700 am & not get there until 11pm. Doesn't that sound like a nightmare flight? Nothing like criss crossing the states!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

keep looking - I think you will find a better flight - look into flying into Chicago and then you could come with carol.

sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Just for interest I looked up what it woud cost to go to KAP, the flight alone would be over $800 & I would have to fly from Edmonton to Dallas, then Chicago, then Teledo. Would have to leave at 700 am & not get there until 11pm. Doesn't that sound like a nightmare flight? Nothing like criss crossing the states!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I am going to bed --- sam


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> runny mashed potatoes.
> 
> sam


That was last nights dinner along with runny mashed peas and gravy. Mind you I thoroughly enjoyed my golden chicken breast and not so runny mashed potatoes and whole peas.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh yes....but I've had some fresh horseradish stronger than the wasabi. DH and DS bought some wasabi chips (crisps) while in Germany and now he wants me to try to find them over here. In checking on Amazon, they're available in Canada and just about anywhere else...but not here.



Lurker 2 said:


> Very close to the Japanese Wasabi, in fact!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Have a good night,Sam.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

They got our temp wrong... we had 45c!! 6pm now and 39.5c.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> * Valerie * I was delighted to find that our library system has a copy of 'The Making of Ireland's Landscape' I have put in a request for that, and asked if they will purchase a copy of 'Flora Hibernica'. I just need to find a method of masking while I read- I find my eyes skip from line to line- and it makes reading no longer the pleasure it used to be. One day I will explore getting an electronic reader- but that will have to wait- and I am not sure what material one can actually access.
> It is a pity the Government has cut out assistance for older students trying to do post-grad- ok if one has access to funds- but that is a pipe dream for me now!


wonder if your computer woud let you download books onto it and read them there? I can do and have occasionally done so.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> here the va is a joke - we expect our boys to give their all and then when they are wounded mentally and physically the va falls way short in helping them. the number of suicides among returning military is shameful.
> 
> sam


Here in Australia, the mental issues were recognised and someone started the Vietnam Veterans Councelling Service, which is also available to family members as well. If they have no office in your location, they pay the fees for another office for you. I think it is government funded, but separate to other services. Yes, I have been using this facility for a few years now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> They got our temp wrong... we had 45c!! 6pm now and 39.5c.


And we are only 37.2 (reached about 45 as well here). As the last two days have been warmer than they siad wonder what tomorrow will bring as they are saying 43 and for Thursday as well- and then a cool 40 for Friday. Cold Saturday 28 (around 82F).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And we are only 37.2 (reached about 45 as well here). As the last two days have been warmer than they siad wonder what tomorrow will bring as they are saying 43 and for Thursday as well- and then a cool 40 for Friday. Cold Saturday 28 (around 82F).


It comes as a big shock when the weather does this... I had jeans and light cardigan on last week. LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've seen the updated forecasts for the week. 45 tomorrow and 46 (115F) Thursday! Which if we reach it will be our highest on record. (45.7 our previous highest)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I've seen the updated forecasts for the week. 45 tomorrow and 46 (115F) Thursday! Which if we reach it will be our highest on record. (45.7 our previous highest)


 :shock: :shock: Take care. We are only to be 40c tomorrow.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> 'Flora Hibernica' is in the Museum collection, so I will interloan it!


Yaroo! This is exciting. I'm going to tell the publisher all of this. Better get breakfast. Fiona is taking me to the cottage today and we'll put the fondant on to the hives. We'll be in bee suits that fit - more or less and little Cian will be swaddled in one that although it is the smallest made, will be too big for him but will serve its purpose. I don't expect that any bees will be flying as it is usefully cold and frosty this morning.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> the bag I have just finished for PurpleFi's Workshop- lots more ideas in the pipe line!


Really pretty and beautifully knitted.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi all, I have been lurking this week in between working on the baby gift and taking care of DGC....My DH has started using his hospital bed again so we did a lot of rearranging this weekend as well.
I have been battling sinus issues for a good while now but since the kids had been sick~the youngest tested positive for RSV~it just seems so much worse. I can say without doubt that it has not advanced to infection, of which I am thankful.

My Dad was a Viet Nam vet as well. He had Agent Orange that really affected his skin. He was diagnosed with MDS (a pre-leukemia) that the VA refused to recognize as AO related. After mom passed he slipped into full blown leukemia and passed in just a few months. It was horrible that he had to suffer like he did. My Dad was my hero.

Julie, I love your little bag. I am following along on the workshop but I do not knit. I am hoping to try a few things with crochet soon though and I have some ideas now how to go about some of it. I spoke to a woman at Hobby Lobby recently who said she uses beads BUT she cuts and adds the beads where she wants them. I thought that is nuts.

KAP sounds like a lot of fun and I am going to try to work it out so I can join in. It is my birthday weekend so that would make it even better  

I did not respond to each message as I read them as I had so many pages to read this time.

I am thinking of everyone and sending hugs.
EJ


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> the bag I have just finished for PurpleFi's Workshop- lots more ideas in the pipe line!


That's lovely Julie. :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie, I've been scanning back looking for your bag that everyone is talking about and it is beautiful!! I love the lace pattern


Lurker 2 said:


> the bag I have just finished for PurpleFi's Workshop- lots more ideas in the pipe line!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Is she pregnant? I didn't get to read the beginning of this and do hope and pray that the doctors can find something to help her and that she will have complete relief. If she is pregnant, how far along is she? Praying for her.


You've probably heard by now- yes she is pregnant and only 15 weeks to go- so unlikely to settle now. A very long 15 weeks if they can't control it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cold and frosty Surrey. The sun is shining, the sky is clear blue and the birds are singing.

I've not done catch up as I have to go to the shops this morning and then after lunch I am having a massage so this afternoon I will, sit, knit, crochet and catch up.

Healing vibes and hugs to all.

Tuesday photos......


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh yes....but I've had some fresh horseradish stronger than the wasabi. DH and DS bought some wasabi chips (crisps) while in Germany and now he wants me to try to find them over here. In checking on Amazon, they're available in Canada and just about anywhere else...but not here.


I have found Wasabi to be of quite variable 'potency'! Some are positively painful!- we used to have fresh horseradish in Scotland- I remember the process of grating the root.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> wonder if your computer woud let you download books onto it and read them there? I can do and have occasionally done so.


I must explore that possibility! I certainly find it easier scrolling on the monitor!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Yaroo! This is exciting. I'm going to tell the publisher all of this. Better get breakfast. Fiona is taking me to the cottage today and we'll put the fondant on to the hives. We'll be in bee suits that fit - more or less and little Cian will be swaddled in one that although it is the smallest made, will be too big for him but will serve its purpose. I don't expect that any bees will be flying as it is usefully cold and frosty this morning.


It must be quite exciting finding out how far your book has reached- the librarian's comment was that it sounded very interesting, when she told me they would be unable to purchase it.
You must all look very interesting, done up in your bee suits! I like it that little Cian has his own suit, even if he needs to grow into it- I hope the fondant will see the bees through the winter i.e., that it is not bitter winter for too terribly long. The bees must appreciate having a caring hive owner- I am sure bees are capable of happiness.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Really pretty and beautifully knitted.


Thank you Valerie, it has been fun learning how to do the beading. The excess beads are possibly remaining as a necklace.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi all, I have been lurking this week in between working on the baby gift and taking care of DGC....My DH has started using his hospital bed again so we did a lot of rearranging this weekend as well.
> I have been battling sinus issues for a good while now but since the kids had been sick~the youngest tested positive for RSV~it just seems so much worse. I can say without doubt that it has not advanced to infection, of which I am thankful.
> 
> My Dad was a Viet Nam vet as well. He had Agent Orange that really affected his skin. He was diagnosed with MDS (a pre-leukemia) that the VA refused to recognize as AO related. After mom passed he slipped into full blown leukemia and passed in just a few months. It was horrible that he had to suffer like he did. My Dad was my hero.
> ...


I am sure it has to be applicable to crochet- working the beads in that you have threaded- thank you for your kind words about my bag.
Hope DH is on the improve.
It sounds a nice conjunction of events if you can turn KAP into a birthday outing!
When one is on catch up mode- it really slows one down if you try to reply to everything- and you often end up with a page to yourself!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks to both Kate, and Nittergma, for comments about my little bag!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and frosty Surrey. The sun is shining, the sky is clear blue and the birds are singing.
> 
> I've not done catch up as I have to go to the shops this morning and then after lunch I am having a massage so this afternoon I will, sit, knit, crochet and catch up.
> 
> ...


It is a little game I play, hoping to see your photos while it is still the correct day- I have 20 minutes in hand tonight! The day sounds rather lovely if possibly on the cold side!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A case in point- a page almost entirely of Lurker comments- while America sleeps!

Time to head back to bed- I am sitting here yawning.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie, if you're still online, you can be the first to know that DS and DDIL are at the hospital anticipating the birth of granddaughter #2 -- DDIL's brother and SIL are staying at their house and will take DGD#1 to Day Care, etc. Of course, I can't go back to sleep now....just waiting and praying that all goes well. 1/14/14 is a good birthdate to have! I think her Mom is going to be there first and then we'll go up and I'll stay over for a couple of days to help out. The blanket is only about 1/2 done -- but can be used for the Christening.



Lurker 2 said:


> A case in point- a page almost entirely of Lurker comments- while America sleeps!
> 
> Time to head back to bed- I am sitting here yawning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie, if you're still online, you can be the first to know that DS and DDIL are at the hospital anticipating the birth of granddaughter #2 -- DDIL's brother and SIL are staying at their house and will take DGD#1 to Day Care, etc. Of course, I can't go back to sleep now....just waiting and praying that all goes well. 1/14/14 is a good birthdate to have! I think her Mom is going to be there first and then we'll go up and I'll stay over for a couple of days to help out. The blanket is only about 1/2 done -- but can be used for the Christening.


That is good news, Rookie! Here's hoping for an easy and speedy delivery! God Bless!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Grannypeg said:


> Just catching up. It was sunny and up to about 46 F. today. Just lovely. I think the snow went down about a foot. I am just finishing up the visor on the sir knight helmet. I have spent a couple of weeks not liking the buttonholes that go with it. Anyway decided just to do it the way it is written since I have signed up for the beading class and need to get going.
> 
> Love your bag Julie - it's gorgeous. Have no idea what I will make.
> 
> ...


totally agree :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> I talked to zoe earlier this evening - her dad is not going into a nursing home where he will get some physical therapy and hopefully eventually get to go home. I'm not sure if you knew that he had fallen and broke his hip. it's about a three hour round trip from where zoe's mother lives to the nursing home so there is a lot of time zoe isn't at home but transporting her mother. a lot of emotion yet - they almost lost him at one point.
> 
> so let's all three of them in our prayers and lots of healing energy to flow their way.
> 
> ...


let her know that we are on it praying for the family and her asking for healing and strenght


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> what a great guy - restores my faith in humanity when I hear something like that.
> 
> sam


ditto


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I just found this out today and wanted to share with all of you.
> 
> A friend of mine gave me an order for 3 minion hats for a guy at her work. I made them and he said he was giving the 2 child sized ones to his nieces and the adult one was for him. He said from the moment they opened their gifts(hat) they have worn them constantly. He was out with his nieces one day over the holidays and a boy saw him wearing his hat. His mother asked the guy where did you get those hats, can I get this ladies number so I can order one for my son. He told the lady he didn't have my number but his friend at work did. So he took off his hat and out it on the boys head and said you know what, you can have this one buddy. The boy smiled so hard and thanked him so profusely that he told the mother he was happy to make him smile and that his smile made his day.
> 
> Now isn't that awesome. I started to cry when my friend told me that. I said to tell this guy that I think he is awesome. I also told her I am going to make him another minion hat to replace his free of charge and she is to take it to her work and surprise him with it.


How nice of him! :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> the bag I have just finished for PurpleFi's Workshop- lots more ideas in the pipe line!


That's lovely, Julie. You have such great ideas!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Wow June. You are a natural winner. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh, my dear, what a delusion!!! LOL! I have to admit someone here commented some time ago, that she'd dropped a stitch and took the article to her LYS and the woman there took care of the dropped stitch and she said as she used a needle to weave in the loose ends to go through the yarn so when it was washed the ends would be incorporated into the other yarn.. I know I didn't explain it very well...but I had heard of it so no applause for me!LOL!
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie, if you're still online, you can be the first to know that DS and DDIL are at the hospital anticipating the birth of granddaughter #2 -- DDIL's brother and SIL are staying at their house and will take DGD#1 to Day Care, etc. Of course, I can't go back to sleep now....just waiting and praying that all goes well. 1/14/14 is a good birthdate to have! I think her Mom is going to be there first and then we'll go up and I'll stay over for a couple of days to help out. The blanket is only about 1/2 done -- but can be used for the Christening.


How exciting! We'd have the date as 14/1/14....I think that looks even better! :lol: Hope you get good news very soon.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> the bag I have just finished for PurpleFi's Workshop- lots more ideas in the pipe line!


Love your bag! Very nice knitting Julie


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> And...here's a picture of one I just made today. They are so quick and easy to do; I love 'em....LOL Instant gratification. And this one will probably be mine...rarely make or have completed projects to keep. LOL.


Could you post your pattern Gwen? Think my mom would like one of those.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That's lovely, Julie. You have such great ideas!
> Junek


And keeps getting side-tracked by the KTP- don't like getting too behind! How are you this fine morning June- at least I hope it is a fine morning for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Love your bag! Very nice knitting Julie


Thanks so much, Dawn! Are you at work, or just on your way there?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> How exciting! We'd have the date as 14/1/14....I think that looks even better! :lol: Hope you get good news very soon.


And from me too. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Spoke with you on skype but just in case it is worsted weight and the yarn label doesn't specifiy self striping but it must be since I made a square for the KAP afghan out of it and sure enough nice even stripes. I cast on 72 stitches. It is a free pattern on Ravelry Called Super Easy Chullo Hat, designer is Doris Kenney.


Lurker 2 said:


> What weight is it, Gwen, this 'I love this yarn'? and how many stitches do you cast on- this is a 'self-striper? I am wanting to make similar- but have DK yarn, because it was a good colour- red has been requested!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> Purplefi....I do intend on doing the fruit salad again this year so I know you will have fresh fruit to eat. Might even be able to set you up with a small container to eat during your travels on Sunday and Monday. Hoping you will be able to meet Matthew as well. He is pretty quiet, but I think we will have plenty of talkative people in the gathering so you will fit right in.


I just love fruit, that is so kind of you. We are so looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just haven't developed that skill; to be able to pull stitches from my dictionary and throw them together. Need to really work on that aspect because I do so love to be creative and would love to come up with my own pattern. You really are talented in this Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> The pattern is just a selection of designs out of my 'stitch dictionary', thrown together!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I made DGGD just such a hat about 2 years ago. Found the pattern by Googling it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I tried almond milk in the oatmeal and it was wonderful...I made these mini breakfast egg cups --
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/giada-de-laurentiis/mini-frittatas-recipe/index.html?rsrc=search
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is an awesome story Melody. Your work is so lovely too. And on top of that you fly with those needles!


gagesmom said:


> I just found this out today and wanted to share with all of you.
> 
> A friend of mine gave me an order for 3 minion hats for a guy at her work. I made them and he said he was giving the 2 child sized ones to his nieces and the adult one was for him. He said from the moment they opened their gifts(hat) they have worn them constantly. He was out with his nieces one day over the holidays and a boy saw him wearing his hat. His mother asked the guy where did you get those hats, can I get this ladies number so I can order one for my son. He told the lady he didn't have my number but his friend at work did. So he took off his hat and out it on the boys head and said you know what, you can have this one buddy. The boy smiled so hard and thanked him so profusely that he told the mother he was happy to make him smile and that his smile made his day.
> 
> Now isn't that awesome. I started to cry when my friend told me that. I said to tell this guy that I think he is awesome. I also told her I am going to make him another minion hat to replace his free of charge and she is to take it to her work and surprise him with it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I agree Patches it is rather fiddly getting the beads to sit on the right side- mine want to go to the back of the work!)


You obviously have not given your beads a good talking to!! :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sam for letting us know. Zoe and family are in my prayers.


thewren said:


> I talked to zoe earlier this evening - her dad is not going into a nursing home where he will get some physical therapy and hopefully eventually get to go home. I'm not sure if you knew that he had fallen and broke his hip. it's about a three hour round trip from where zoe's mother lives to the nursing home so there is a lot of time zoe isn't at home but transporting her mother. a lot of emotion yet - they almost lost him at one point.
> 
> so let's all three of them in our prayers and lots of healing energy to flow their way.
> 
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy Tuesday morning everyone. 

Gage has gone off to school on the bus and I am in here on the computer. Deuce is curled up at my feet and Greg is snoring away. Silence...it truly is golden ;-) 

I am up to more sorting and packing today, but first I am going back to catch up.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just for interest I looked up what it woud cost to go to KAP, the flight alone would be over $800 & I would have to fly from Edmonton to Dallas, then Chicago, then Teledo. Would have to leave at 700 am & not get there until 11pm. Doesn't that sound like a nightmare flight? Nothing like criss crossing the states!


That's even longer than our flight from the UK!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just haven't developed that skill; to be able to pull stitches from my dictionary and throw them together. Need to really work on that aspect because I do so love to be creative and would love to come up with my own pattern. You really are talented in this Julie.


Hi Gwen, let me know if you want any help developing a pattern. I find the best way is to cast on some stitches, knit a few rows and go with the flow. That's all I did for this little purse...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Happy Tuesday morning everyone.
> 
> Gage has gone off to school on the bus and I am in here on the computer. Deuce is curled up at my feet and Greg is snoring away. Silence...it truly is golden ;-)
> 
> I am up to more sorting and packing today, but first I am going back to catch up.


Hi Melody, have a great day. xx


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

All caught up and I have to say...

Julie, your little bag is so pretty

Thank you all for your remarks on the minion hat story. I agree that he restored my faith in humanity too. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I just found this out today and wanted to share with all of you.
> 
> Now isn't that awesome. I started to cry when my friend told me that. I said to tell this guy that I think he is awesome. I also told her I am going to make him another minion hat to replace his free of charge and she is to take it to her work and surprise him with it.


That was well worth sharing!! And you're special,too, for making him a replacement! It's so great when our knitting/handiwork can make others happy!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> All caught up and I have to say...
> 
> Julie, your little bag is so pretty
> 
> Thank you all for your remarks on the minion hat story. I agree that he restored my faith in humanity too. :thumbup: :thumbup:


That was a lovely story.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Absolutely 


jknappva said:


> That was well worth sharing!! And you're special,too, for making him a replacement! It's so great when our knitting/handiwork can make others happy!
> Junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

It made me smile from ear to ear. 


PurpleFi said:


> That was a lovely story.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you PurpleFi. If it is okay, I'm going to try adding beads to a pattern called Maritime Kerchief that Sorlenna actually designed. I would not have any use for the small bags nor would my daughters carry/use it. I'm currently frogging what I started (didn't like the beads I had selected w/the yarn) May ask for help designing at some point. 


PurpleFi said:


> Hi Gwen, let me know if you want any help developing a pattern. I find the best way is to cast on some stitches, knit a few rows and go with the flow. That's all I did for this little purse...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> june - where do you buy your metal needles?
> 
> sam


I've had them so long, Sam, that I really can't remember. But probably if I buy more (and I really should since I only have one!)I'll probably buy them online. I'll check Joanns and KnitPicks. Amazon is always a second or third choice. Even though I'm sure they'll have them, they'll probably be more expensive. I haven't tried Walmart online although I know they do offer yarn online so they might have the metal yarn needles, too.
Junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Off I go for a bit. Check in later on.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the update, Sam. I thought it was likely to be that situation....she has a full plate that's for sure and she wasn't feeling all that great herself either. Prayers and good wishes winging her way.


Will continue to pray for Zoe's dad and for safe travels for her and her mom. I imagine traveling this time of year in that area is very dangerous.
JuneK


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

A friend put this on facebook and it's so lovely and comforting that I had to share. It's about a pup that has passed.


I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep. I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep. I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear, "It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here." I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea, You were thinking of the many times, your hands reached down to me. I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were geI tting sore. I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more. I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care. I want to re-assure you, that I'm not lying there. I walked with you towards the house, as you fumbled for your key. I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said " it's me." You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair. I tried so hard to let you know, that I was standing there. It's possible for me, to be so near you everyday. To say to you with certainty, "I never went away." You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew... In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you. The day is over... I smile and watch you yawning and say "good-night, God bless, I'll see you in the morning." And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide, I'll rush across to greet you and we'll stand, side by side. I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see. Be patient, live your journey out...then come home to be with me. Author ~ Unknown ~<3~


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> A friend put this on facebook and it's so lovely and comforting that I had to share. It's about a pup that has passed.
> 
> I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep. I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep. I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear, "It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here." I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea, You were thinking of the many times, your hands reached down to me. I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were geI tting sore. I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more. I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care. I want to re-assure you, that I'm not lying there. I walked with you towards the house, as you fumbled for your key. I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said " it's me." You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair. I tried so hard to let you know, that I was standing there. It's possible for me, to be so near you everyday. To say to you with certainty, "I never went away." You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew... In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you. The day is over... I smile and watch you yawning and say "good-night, God bless, I'll see you in the morning." And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide, I'll rush across to greet you and we'll stand, side by side. I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see. Be patient, live your journey out...then come home to be with me. Author ~ Unknown ~<3~


WOW!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and frosty Surrey. The sun is shining, the sky is clear blue and the birds are singing.
> 
> I've not done catch up as I have to go to the shops this morning and then after lunch I am having a massage so this afternoon I will, sit, knit, crochet and catch up.
> 
> ...


It's always a pleasure to see what's 'doing' in your garden...Sun looks good since we have very grey, gloomy skies and drizzle.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've got a check up on the neck this morning. Guess it's the weather but have had a number of headaches radiating from neck lately; will mention it to them. I'm off to string some beads for the workshop before I go. TTYL. Hugs to all.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie, if you're still online, you can be the first to know that DS and DDIL are at the hospital anticipating the birth of granddaughter #2 -- DDIL's brother and SIL are staying at their house and will take DGD#1 to Day Care, etc. Of course, I can't go back to sleep now....just waiting and praying that all goes well. 1/14/14 is a good birthdate to have! I think her Mom is going to be there first and then we'll go up and I'll stay over for a couple of days to help out. The blanket is only about 1/2 done -- but can be used for the Christening.


I know you're anxious to hear about the birth...and we're aunts and uncles in cyberspace AGAIN!
junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And keeps getting side-tracked by the KTP- don't like getting too behind! How are you this fine morning June- at least I hope it is a fine morning for you!


Hi, Julie, if I open my eyes, it's always a fine morning!! (smile) We have gloomy skies but that's ok. It's mild and I can stay home and knit if I ever leave the tea party! 
Hope your day goes well...I know it will be our tomorrow! Still trying to wrap my poor mind around the time zones!!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Gwen, let me know if you want any help developing a pattern. I find the best way is to cast on some stitches, knit a few rows and go with the flow. That's all I did for this little purse...


Your purse is lovely and so creative.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide, I'll rush across to greet you and we'll stand, side by side. I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see. Be patient, live your journey out...then come home to be with me. Author ~ Unknown ~<3~[/quote]

Well, Darn, between you and Melody's minion hat story, y'all have made me cry this morning. That is so lovely and as a pet owner who's had to send a few beloved pets across the Rainbow Bridge, it gives a little comfort. 
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That's lovely, Julie. You have such great ideas!
> Junek


I just love my 'Mon Tricot' Dictionary of stitches- but a friend has just pointed out to me a website 'knittingfool.com' which gives patterns by stitch and row count- ideal for when you want to get off the 'beaten path'!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Love your bag! Very nice knitting Julie


If I am repeating myself, my apologies! but thanks Dawn, I have managed to lose track of where I was up to.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spoke with you on skype but just in case it is worsted weight and the yarn label doesn't specifiy self striping but it must be since I made a square for the KAP afghan out of it and sure enough nice even stripes. I cast on 72 stitches. It is a free pattern on Ravelry Called Super Easy Chullo Hat, designer is Doris Kenney.


I had just posted, when you came through on Skype! but thanks for all that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just haven't developed that skill; to be able to pull stitches from my dictionary and throw them together. Need to really work on that aspect because I do so love to be creative and would love to come up with my own pattern. You really are talented in this Julie.


Gwen there is the site I just mentioned- 'knittingfool.com' which you should find helpful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You obviously have not given your beads a good talking to!! :roll:


Oh, they are being coaxed and cajoled, PurpleFi! But that is all part of the learning!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> All caught up and I have to say...
> 
> Julie, your little bag is so pretty
> 
> Thank you all for your remarks on the minion hat story. I agree that he restored my faith in humanity too. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I am so hoping my purple loving granddaughter will accept the colours!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> A friend put this on facebook and it's so lovely and comforting that I had to share. It's about a pup that has passed.
> 
> I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep. I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep. I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear, "It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here." I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea, You were thinking of the many times, your hands reached down to me. I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were geI tting sore. I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more. I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care. I want to re-assure you, that I'm not lying there. I walked with you towards the house, as you fumbled for your key. I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said " it's me." You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair. I tried so hard to let you know, that I was standing there. It's possible for me, to be so near you everyday. To say to you with certainty, "I never went away." You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew... In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you. The day is over... I smile and watch you yawning and say "good-night, God bless, I'll see you in the morning." And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide, I'll rush across to greet you and we'll stand, side by side. I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see. Be patient, live your journey out...then come home to be with me. Author ~ Unknown ~<3~


Oh dear, that reduced me to tears.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Hi, Julie, if I open my eyes, it's always a fine morning!! (smile) We have gloomy skies but that's ok. It's mild and I can stay home and knit if I ever leave the tea party!
> Hope your day goes well...I know it will be our tomorrow! Still trying to wrap my poor mind around the time zones!!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


And it really is time to go and lie down again for a bit- I have already eaten my breakfast! 3 -38 a.m., Wednesday 15th January, almost half way through the month!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

pacer said:


> Even more so because he is your husband! You could bring a recording of him playing to KAP, or better yet, invite him to come along and we will have to find a piano to make him feel at home.


*Angora* - I read on a past post that he is playing on youtube - could you send me the link? or post it here, whichever you prefer. I would love to hear him play.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Where????? A still?


That would be too easy if it were a still :wink: :wink:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thank you Designer.
> 
> Well, I'm hoping this lady will understand why classes are at various levels. Beginners are not advanced, so there are always different levels. Sometimes people who are advanced forget what it is like to be learning.


--------------------
Students have to learn printing and reading the abc's before you can write or read something more difficult. Our basic classes are just that, they teach the very first most important lessons - if they learn that then they can carry on with more involved and difficult projects. It is part of my job. My feeling is that people don't have to join in if feel 
that they don't like what we are doing. All we can do is the best we can - and each of us is different. It is something we have dealt with and will deal with again - and it doesn't worry me
although I lost a lot of sleep the first couple of times it happened. The workshops fill the need that I hoped they would fill.

My kids are now in Maui -- the flew down for a few days and it is great that they got away from the snow and cold for a little while. DGD took her books with her to read on the plane - I don't remember this much snow in the years since we came back from wintering in Arizona. They love the snow and all ski well, though so have plans on going to Kananaski next week. I think they will miss the winter if and when they go out to the island - I doubt we would have that much - but I would miss the sunny winter days even a winter like this. we shall see.

----------------
*Jinx *- I have an apology - since I first starting posting to you I have spelled your name incorrectly - deliberately as I thought you spelled it with a- y- rather than an -i-. I just read one of your posts and sheeeesh!! I haven't spelled it correctly ever . Sorry - I had it in my head and this head is full of geriatric moments . 
--------------
Bulldog -- I am not sure whether I have acknowledged your wonderful posts recently . I read every one and I appreciate the kindness you show to us all. NOthing is ever negative and your posts are full of positives. thanks for contributing so much to this forum.

Sorlenna - I hope you will show us a picture of your scarves. It sounds as if you are busy -- I hope you will still teach for us in 2014 - your choice of subject.

Kaye- are you feeling better? so much flu here - it is really worrisome in this Province. Take care as is sometimes comes back if you don't take care.

The sky today is lovely - better temperatures are expected. I am posting two pictures I took -- sorry about the patio showing but I didn't go outside as I just got up. So much snow!

Pat and I are going to go down to the Mall and have a coffee at Tim Hortons and get some groceries -- see you all later.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I will have to check in with her- they never phone me- I think they don't have a toll set up for the phone- Bronwen's salary is quite a bit less than what Peter was able to earn. One day I rang just as she had opened her parcel- her delight was terrific to hear!


You have the opposite situation of me. My mother has hardly ever called me. In fact she would do away with her phone if my sisters would let her, but thank goodness they won't.

What perfect timing with that phone call as your GD had just opened her package. I know those gloves were a real treasure also, was it the gloves?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a dreary Great Bend,snow is still melting with the warm temps. 3.8C/ 39F at 10:29 am. I have heard it is to get down to -2C/ 28F by tonight. I am hoping so. 

Just popping in for a minute have a full day of errands to get done. I have already picked up my truck, taken it back not fixed proper yet. Made the mechanic ride along so he can see what I am talking about. GRRRRRR why do men think a woman doesn't know anything about vehicles. UGGG!!!! rant over 
Have a wonderful day, I will check back later. 

Today's coffee well not really coffee, sorry to all those coffee drinkers.

Healing and hugs for all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Bonnie....we'd get you from Chicago to Sam's and back again so could eliminate that part of the flight.
> 
> The "hub" system is very strange sometimes. Our daughter had to fly from Baltimore to Atlanta (where she got stuck for 2 days due to storms here in Illinois) before heading to St. Louis...it seems that Baltimore to Chicago would be much more direct---it all depends on the airline.


I had been playing with the notion of tying this trip in with a visit to my Ontario relatives, maybe flying to see you then bus up to Toronto, rent a car from there & do my visiting, then fly home from Toronto. i don't think I could fly to Toronto & rent a car to come although it would be nice to see the countryside, I can't imagine they would let me take a rental into the US.
I will have to do some more thinking & checking. Thanks For the suggestions about Chicago. We will see....


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Caren, yes, problems getting them to understand. I had to do the same thing with the mechanic by having him go with me and then he finally understood. I just couldn't believe the problem happened while he was in the car as it normally would always disappear and even though one can describe it perfectly, they won't believe you.

Hope your errands go well. Today I am finishing attaching the hood to the capelet. Got the back of the hood sewed to the sides and the end of the capelet where it goes around the face sewed under where the picot edge is. Sam....I finally know how to do picot. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver...Too funny when you said about your tombstone will say wait till I finish the next row. If you are doing circular knitting you will never finish till done with the project. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

OK, I'm confused. I've always heard we should slip the first stitch but when I went to put together the sides of the hood and the stitches are going in opposite directions it was harder to match. The lady at the Guild help table shared that it is better not to slip the first stitch. Then I asked at the Guild afghan table where I am doing a square for them and they said not to slip the first stitch. Here I've been concentrating so hard to remember to slip that first stitch of each row. Elizabeth Zimmerman and her daughter were doing something that needed to be put together and they said to slip the first and you would have half the stitches to match together.

Are there times that it is better to slip the first stitch and times it is better not to slip it????? :?:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a dreary Great Bend,snow is still melting with the warm temps. 3.8C/ 39F at 10:29 am. I have heard it is to get down to -2C/ 28F by tonight. I am hoping so.
> 
> Just popping in for a minute have a full day of errands to get done. I have already picked up my truck, taken it back not fixed proper yet. Made the mechanic ride along so he can see what I am talking about. GRRRRRR why do men think a woman doesn't know anything about vehicles. UGGG!!!! rant over
> Have a wonderful day, I will check back later.
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks good Caren, very refreshing and different. Maybe it' will be good for those down under with all the heat they've been experiencing!


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a dreary Great Bend,snow is still melting with the warm temps. 3.8C/ 39F at 10:29 am. I have heard it is to get down to -2C/ 28F by tonight. I am hoping so.
> 
> Just popping in for a minute have a full day of errands to get done. I have already picked up my truck, taken it back not fixed proper yet. Made the mechanic ride along so he can see what I am talking about. GRRRRRR why do men think a woman doesn't know anything about vehicles. UGGG!!!! rant over
> Have a wonderful day, I will check back later.
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just heard from a dear friend on KP that once again I have managed to make problems for myself! Jynx -- I saw a post in my journey through TP yesterday and as much was going on in my life -I thought it was from you -- 

Sooo - once again Dreamweaver -- I have your name correctly spelled in my head. Just another addition to my day yesterday. or can I blame it on a geriatric moment! take care friend .

To the other Jinx-- I am glad you have posted - and I hope you will post again.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> mine are in a plastic soap dish box that has an attached snap shut lid.
> 
> sam


Yup. Reuse and repurpose! :mrgreen:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *Angora* - I read on a past post that he is playing on youtube - could you send me the link? or post it here, whichever you prefer. I would love to hear him play.


And I would, too!
Junek


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I must explore that possibility! I certainly find it easier scrolling on the monitor!


I've done it too and found the screen quite pleasant. Project Gutenburg has masses of free classics on its holdings and all downloads are free.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> --------------------
> Students have to learn printing and reading the abc's before you can write or read something more difficult. Our basic classes are just that, they teach the very first most important lessons - if they learn that then they can carry on with more involved and difficult projects. It is part of my job. My feeling is that people don't have to join in if feel
> that they don't like what we are doing. All we can do is the best we can - and each of us is different. It is something we have dealt with and will deal with again - and it doesn't worry me
> although I lost a lot of sleep the first couple of times it happened. The workshops fill the need that I hoped they would fill.
> ...


*Shirley* Dreamweaver is JYNX but recently JINX has also been posting! NOT a senior moment at all- but a tricky one none- the -less!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> You have the opposite situation of me. My mother has hardly ever called me. In fact she would do away with her phone if my sisters would let her, but thank goodness they won't.
> 
> What perfect timing with that phone call as your GD had just opened her package. I know those gloves were a real treasure also, was it the gloves?


It was a long eyelash scarf in pink- and she had just gone waltzing up the hall wearing it she was so delighted- the plan is to make a couple of Angry Bird hats soon.
Your Mom has her ways doesn't she- I am so glad she will listen to your sisters!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

The sky today is lovely - better temperatures are expected. I am posting two pictures I took -- sorry about the patio showing but I didn't go outside as I just got up. So much snow!

Pat and I are going to go down to the Mall and have a coffee at Tim Hortons and get some groceries -- see you all later.[/quote]

The sky pictures are really beautiful, Shirley! We have nothing but grey skies today. I'm glad your family got away to warm temperatures for while.
Junek


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It must be quite exciting finding out how far your book has reached- the librarian's comment was that it sounded very interesting, when she told me they would be unable to purchase it.
> You must all look very interesting, done up in your bee suits! I like it that little Cian has his own suit, even if he needs to grow into it- I hope the fondant will see the bees through the winter i.e., that it is not bitter winter for too terribly long. The bees must appreciate having a caring hive owner- I am sure bees are capable of happiness.


Not long back from putting the fondant on the hives. All three colonies are alive and in a tight winter cluster. Two hives were heavy enough to indicate that that had ample stores. The third was a bit light in weight so they may be in need of the fondant when the weather warms. Cian enjoyed the visit and I was amused that on leaving to go to the cottage, he lifted my knitting bag and gave it to me! I did the decent thing and brought it along.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I just heard from a dear friend on KP that once again I have managed to make problems for myself! Jynx -- I saw a post in my journey through TP yesterday and as much was going on in my life -I thought it was from you --
> 
> Sooo - once again Dreamweaver -- I have your name correctly spelled in my head. Just another addition to my day yesterday. or can I blame it on a geriatric moment! take care friend .
> 
> To the other Jinx-- I am glad you have posted - and I hope you will post again.


LOL It happens to all of us. In fact I just posted to Dreamweaver and wrote Designer about 10 min. ago. I am constantly doing that and having to correct it. So if you see me talking to you about something you never said and don't have a clue, you will know why. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a dreary Great Bend,snow is still melting with the warm temps. 3.8C/ 39F at 10:29 am. I have heard it is to get down to -2C/ 28F by tonight. I am hoping so.
> 
> Just popping in for a minute have a full day of errands to get done. I have already picked up my truck, taken it back not fixed proper yet. Made the mechanic ride along so he can see what I am talking about. GRRRRRR why do men think a woman doesn't know anything about vehicles. UGGG!!!! rant over
> Have a wonderful day, I will check back later.
> ...


That is the misplaced male superiority thing when it comes to mechanics! I hope you get the frost you want!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> I've done it too and found the screen quite pleasant. Project Gutenburg has masses of free classics on its holdings and all downloads are free.


Thanks for that. Will check it out.

Did I tell you that I was able to get your Landscape book. I believe it is coming from Ireland and may be toward the end of February when it arrives. So excited to get it. I wasn't able to get the other one but I did try.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Not long back from putting the fondant on the hives. All three colonies are alive and in a tight winter cluster. Two hives were heavy enough to indicate that that had ample stores. The third was a bit light in weight so they may be in need of the fondant when the weather warms. Cian enjoyed the visit and I was amused that on leaving to go to the cottage, he lifted my knitting bag and gave it to me! I did the decent thing and brought it along.


Good to know the hives are thriving and a little extra attention will bring the third one along. How precious that Cian got to go with you and wanted the knitting bag to go along. Precious and perfect moments.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was a long eyelash scarf in pink- and she had just gone waltzing up the hall wearing it she was so delighted- the plan is to make a couple of Angry Bird hats soon.
> Your Mom has her ways doesn't she- I am so glad she will listen to your sisters!


She must have felt so glamorous in that!

I'm wondering if you would teach a course in your purse?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> OK, I'm confused. I've always heard we should slip the first stitch but when I went to put together the sides of the hood and the stitches are going in opposite directions it was harder to match. The lady at the Guild help table shared that it is better not to slip the first stitch. Then I asked at the Guild afghan table where I am doing a square for them and they said not to slip the first stitch. Here I've been concentrating so hard to remember to slip that first stitch of each row. Elizabeth Zimmerman and her daughter were doing something that needed to be put together and they said to slip the first and you would have half the stitches to match together.
> 
> Are there times that it is better to slip the first stitch and times it is better not to slip it????? :?:


It does reduce the number of loops at the edge- and they are looser- I guess it depends on the individual to some extent- I did it for years, but recently stopped again, but have done it for the stocking stitch afghan squares I am doing for KAP- because Joy asked us not to have too firm an edge, or do a slip stitch in crochet round.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Thanks for that. Will check it out.
> 
> Did I tell you that I was able to get your Landscape book. I believe it is coming from Ireland and may be toward the end of February when it arrives. So excited to get it. I wasn't able to get the other one but I did try.


Yes indeed and I was so happy that you'd been able to trace it. Hope it arrives within the next couple of weeks. Lots of the photographs to illustrate the text.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Krakus is a brand here as well as type---the ham is molded to a perfect rectangle so makes it easy to work with and you get even slices. But, any ham would work---just that the ends wouldn't look as nice and may have to be eaten while making the rest (oh darn).



ChrisEl said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I tried almond milk in the oatmeal and it was wonderful...I made these mini breakfast egg cups --
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> You have the opposite situation of me. My mother has hardly ever called me. In fact she would do away with her phone if my sisters would let her, but thank goodness they won't.
> 
> What perfect timing with that phone call as your GD had just opened her package. I know those gloves were a real treasure also, was it the gloves?


I very seldom call my children because I know they have busy lives. I really don't like to talk on the phone but I always enjoy hearing from them. And my oldest daughter works shift work and works a lot of overtime. She lives in TX so I'm never sure when she's working!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It does reduce the number of loops at the edge- and they are looser- I guess it depends on the individual to some extent- I did it for years, but recently stopped again, but have done it for the stocking stitch afghan squares I am doing for KAP- because Joy asked us not to have too firm an edge, or do a slip stitch in crochet round.


Hmmmm...sounds like it is a matter of personal choice then. I think I may start working the first stitch again as I was told when you slipped the first stitch it made a neater edge but the edge stitches often seem too loose when slipped.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from a dreary Great Bend,snow is still melting with the warm temps. 3.8C/ 39F at 10:29 am. I have heard it is to get down to -2C/ 28F by tonight. I am hoping so.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> I've done it too and found the screen quite pleasant. Project Gutenburg has masses of free classics on its holdings and all downloads are free.


Thanks for that link, Valerie!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I very seldom call my children because I know they have busy lives. I really don't like to talk on the phone but I always enjoy hearing from them. And my oldest daughter works shift work and works a lot of overtime. She lives in TX so I'm never sure when she's working!
> Junek


My mother doesn't like the phone. She had a nervous break down once and wouldn't use the phone at all and has never liked it since then. She has sort of passed this attitude on to me as much as I hate to admit that she influences me so much. I think she enjoys when I call but then she wanted to get rid of the phone. :shock: LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Why is it that babies like to begin their arrival in the middle of the night? Julie had just made a remark that she thought she was the only one online when I logged in after the text at 4:00 a.m.. from our son.

I haven't heard any more since then so I'm hoping all is going well. I'm usually not one to carry my cell phone around with me from room to room, but I will be doing that today.



jknappva said:


> I know you're anxious to hear about the birth...and we're aunts and uncles in cyberspace AGAIN!
> junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a dreary Great Bend,snow is still melting with the warm temps. 3.8C/ 39F at 10:29 am. I have heard it is to get down to -2C/ 28F by tonight. I am hoping so.
> 
> Just popping in for a minute have a full day of errands to get done. I have already picked up my truck, taken it back not fixed proper yet. Made the mechanic ride along so he can see what I am talking about. GRRRRRR why do men think a woman doesn't know anything about vehicles. UGGG!!!! rant over
> Have a wonderful day, I will check back later.
> ...


My father died when my mother was in her early 40's. So she always had to take her car to the garage and take care of everything for years since she lived to be into her 80's. She said she knew every time she took her car to the garage, they'd see her coming and say, "here comes that b***h again". She said that was fine but she wasn't backing down until what was done was done right!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Not long back from putting the fondant on the hives. All three colonies are alive and in a tight winter cluster. Two hives were heavy enough to indicate that that had ample stores. The third was a bit light in weight so they may be in need of the fondant when the weather warms. Cian enjoyed the visit and I was amused that on leaving to go to the cottage, he lifted my knitting bag and gave it to me! I did the decent thing and brought it along.


Do you wait for spring now- or will the brood that is light need feeding again? Not sure if I have the right word there- it was just as the thought came to mind. Does Cian have something in mind for his Grandma to knit for him? (perhaps!)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a calendar of stitches which gives the repeat count, etc. as well as different gauges for different weight yarns.. it's a calendar put out to raise funds for breast cancer -- I have been getting them for the past 6 years of being cancer free---the patterns and uses are shared by other "users" and I haven't seen any repeats yet. I also have a couple of stitch dictionaries---but they are more "how to" rather than "uses of" books. They all serve their purpose. There are many on line and I like the Knitting Fool one the best.



Lurker 2 said:


> I just love my 'Mon Tricot' Dictionary of stitches- but a friend has just pointed out to me a website 'knittingfool.com' which gives patterns by stitch and row count- ideal for when you want to get off the 'beaten path'!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> She must have felt so glamorous in that!
> 
> I'm wondering if you would teach a course in your purse?


If Shirley feels it is worth having a workshop in it I guess that is a possibility! Maybe if you ask her? or do you want me to?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Krakus is a brand here as well as type---the ham is molded to a perfect rectangle so makes it easy to work with and you get even slices. But, any ham would work---just that the ends wouldn't look as nice and may have to be eaten while making the rest (oh darn).


Rookie! how are things in the Labour Ward?

Edit- I now have read your later post! Still waiting!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love that second photo...could be a postcard.



Designer1234 said:


> --------------------
> Students have to learn printing and reading the abc's before you can write or read something more difficult. Our basic classes are just that, they teach the very first most important lessons - if they learn that then they can carry on with more involved and difficult projects. It is part of my job. My feeling is that people don't have to join in if feel
> that they don't like what we are doing. All we can do is the best we can - and each of us is different. It is something we have dealt with and will deal with again - and it doesn't worry me
> although I lost a lot of sleep the first couple of times it happened. The workshops fill the need that I hoped they would fill.
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I just heard from a dear friend on KP that once again I have managed to make problems for myself! Jynx -- I saw a post in my journey through TP yesterday and as much was going on in my life -I thought it was from you --
> 
> Sooo - once again Dreamweaver -- I have your name correctly spelled in my head. Just another addition to my day yesterday. or can I blame it on a geriatric moment! take care friend .
> 
> To the other Jinx-- I am glad you have posted - and I hope you will post again.


This sort of mistake is so easy to make when you are skimming through all the posts. A few days ago I saw a that Angora (not Angora 1) had a dreadful fall, and was feeling rather sorry for herself so of course I assumed it was "our" Angora. Of course it's just as nasty for it to happen to another KPer, but it does make you feel awful to think its someone you 'know'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hmmmm...sounds like it is a matter of personal choice then. I think I may start working the first stitch again as I was told when you slipped the first stitch it made a neater edge but the edge stitches often seem too loose when slipped.


It would make a difference whether your knitting is tight or loose, too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cosmopolitans and Mimosas!? look delicious.



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a dreary Great Bend,snow is still melting with the warm temps. 3.8C/ 39F at 10:29 am. I have heard it is to get down to -2C/ 28F by tonight. I am hoping so.
> 
> Just popping in for a minute have a full day of errands to get done. I have already picked up my truck, taken it back not fixed proper yet. Made the mechanic ride along so he can see what I am talking about. GRRRRRR why do men think a woman doesn't know anything about vehicles. UGGG!!!! rant over
> Have a wonderful day, I will check back later.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Why is it that babies like to begin their arrival in the middle of the night? Julie had just made a remark that she thought she was the only one online when I logged in after the text at 4:00 a.m.. from our son.
> 
> I haven't heard any more since then so I'm hoping all is going well. I'm usually not one to carry my cell phone around with me from room to room, but I will be doing that today.


God Bless!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I think when it's to create a nice edge - it's great to slip.
Also, when forming the heel flap to pick up stitches, it's great to slip.
When seaming pieces (both going in the same direction of perpendicular) together, then IMO, it's better not to stitch since the slipped stitch is looser and I want a nice clean and sturdy (creating structure) edge.

I'm now curious, too and will check if there's anything on the internet with "to slip or not to slip"?



Angora1 said:


> OK, I'm confused. I've always heard we should slip the first stitch but when I went to put together the sides of the hood and the stitches are going in opposite directions it was harder to match. The lady at the Guild help table shared that it is better not to slip the first stitch. Then I asked at the Guild afghan table where I am doing a square for them and they said not to slip the first stitch. Here I've been concentrating so hard to remember to slip that first stitch of each row. Elizabeth Zimmerman and her daughter were doing something that needed to be put together and they said to slip the first and you would have half the stitches to match together.
> 
> Are there times that it is better to slip the first stitch and times it is better not to slip it????? :?:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie, if you're still online, you can be the first to know that DS and DDIL are at the hospital anticipating the birth of granddaughter #2 -- DDIL's brother and SIL are staying at their house and will take DGD#1 to Day Care, etc. Of course, I can't go back to sleep now....just waiting and praying that all goes well. 1/14/14 is a good birthdate to have! I think her Mom is going to be there first and then we'll go up and I'll stay over for a couple of days to help out. The blanket is only about 1/2 done -- but can be used for the Christening.


No wonder you can't get back to sleep. Such an exciting time. I know you will be glad to get the next phone call from them. The blanket should be so beautiful for the Christening.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you PurpleFi. If it is okay, I'm going to try adding beads to a pattern called Maritime Kerchief that Sorlenna actually designed. I would not have any use for the small bags nor would my daughters carry/use it. I'm currently frogging what I started (didn't like the beads I had selected w/the yarn) May ask for help designing at some point.


That sounds good using a pattern you know. x


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you PurpleFi. If it is okay, I'm going to try adding beads to a pattern called Maritime Kerchief that Sorlenna actually designed. I would not have any use for the small bags nor would my daughters carry/use it. I'm currently frogging what I started (didn't like the beads I had selected w/the yarn) May ask for help designing at some point.


Squee! I can't wait to see what you do with it! :XD:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Will continue to pray for Zoe's dad and for safe travels for her and her mom. I imagine traveling this time of year in that area is very dangerous.
> JuneK


And add mine to the mix. Big Hugs for Zoe & her parents.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Well, Darn, between you and Melody's minion hat story, y'all have made me cry this morning. That is so lovely and as a pet owner who's had to send a few beloved pets across the Rainbow Bridge, it gives a little comfort.
> Junek


Right?! May we all have stories like this in our lives.  I'd read the one about the dog before, but it still makes me weepy. I do dream about my little doxie from time to time. I really miss that little stinker.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Purplefi, Your garden is so pretty, it sure looks like you have quite a big lot for in the city. Some of the older areas in cities here have nice big lots but the new areas have the houses on top of each other, I couldn't stand to live like that. I like my space. I have a 3 acre farm yard surrounded by trees on 3 sides & an open field of 150 acres on the other side. What used to be my in-laws house is across the road (about1/4 mile) is now an acreage so we have neighbors there but the next closest is a mile in either direction. So you can see why I would not like to have another house 4 feet from mine.


Camberley is a town about 45 miles from central London. Our house was built at the end of the 1950s when the ruling was three houses to an acre. We are about half a mile from the town centre. Nowadays they are putting houses much closer together with smaller gardens. We have neighbours either side of us but they are really lovely and we get along with them very well.

With regard to the KAP, Londy and I are travelling to Toronto afterwards, at the moment the plan is to take the greyhound bus to Detroit and then get the train from Windsor to Toronto.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good Karma Mellie!!! I love this story-


gagesmom said:


> I just found this out today and wanted to share with all of you.
> 
> A friend of mine gave me an order for 3 minion hats for a guy at her work. I made them and he said he was giving the 2 child sized ones to his nieces and the adult one was for him. He said from the moment they opened their gifts(hat) they have worn them constantly. He was out with his nieces one day over the holidays and a boy saw him wearing his hat. His mother asked the guy where did you get those hats, can I get this ladies number so I can order one for my son. He told the lady he didn't have my number but his friend at work did. So he took off his hat and out it on the boys head and said you know what, you can have this one buddy. The boy smiled so hard and thanked him so profusely that he told the mother he was happy to make him smile and that his smile made his day.
> 
> Now isn't that awesome. I started to cry when my friend told me that. I said to tell this guy that I think he is awesome. I also told her I am going to make him another minion hat to replace his free of charge and she is to take it to her work and surprise him with it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Not long back from putting the fondant on the hives. All three colonies are alive and in a tight winter cluster. Two hives were heavy enough to indicate that that had ample stores. The third was a bit light in weight so they may be in need of the fondant when the weather warms. Cian enjoyed the visit and I was amused that on leaving to go to the cottage, he lifted my knitting bag and gave it to me! I did the decent thing and brought it along.


I'm so happy to hear the bees are well! They are so incredibly important to this world, and we need more people like you to help them thrive. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, at the risk of taking up nearly a page before I have to skip off to the next thing, I'll post once more. 

Love all the pictures--the purple purse is lovely!

Excited to hear baby's on the way--may all go quickly and smoothly!

Shirley, I'll email you when I get to a point I can slow down a bit--these scarves are taking over my life right now! :shock: Here's one picture--they're all pretty much the same but different colors.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello all! I've been keeping up, just not posting. There are so many things going on in all our lives! 

I'm still working on a baby blanket to have ready for mid-March. I've also been crocheting a few motifs that can be connected for a tablecloth or used as coasters   

As most of us probably do, I have a list a mile long of things I'd like to try knitting...just saw something on Craftsy this morning for a class on how to knit a slip stitch afghan using different colors but you don't end up with "floats" on the back of the work, like you do with Fair Isle colorwork. It all sounds very interesting to me  They hang just enough of a "carrot" out there to make you want to sign up to see what it is all about - LOL.

Kitty Cocoa seems to have developed a lump on her bottom lip and I will be taking her to the vet this afternoon to have it looked at. I can't tell if she maybe did something to herself (like jumping down from someplace high and landing wrong and hitting her lip) or exactly what. I don't see any abrasion or cut but it is definitely swollen. I figured it is best to get it checked to ease my (mostly DH's) mind; Kitty Cocoa is his baby. 

DS is getting moved to a different jewelry store a little closer to home and will also begin district manager training. He will travel to Kansas City for a few days every 3 months. He will also have some on-line training to do at home, on his own. He is very excited to be recognized for his hard work to turn around a failing store (where he is working now). The store he will be working at is in the same town where his wife works. He does all the scheduling of hours so hopefully he can schedule himself a few days to have the same schedule as D-DIL so they can sometimes drive together 

Hugs to you all to have a wonderful day/night...Catch you all later


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey everybody back on for a bit. Having a break from sorting and packing. Found probably at least 100 LP records. Wow some of them I remember, some I don't. I will post a few and see if anyone has any requests, there is quite a selection of records. If I have it I will post the cover of the album. :thumbup: 

Then I am going back to catch up.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Some more...sorry if they are sideways...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Exciting news!!!! I will read on to see if new DGD has arrived!!!


RookieRetiree said:


> Julie, if you're still online, you can be the first to know that DS and DDIL are at the hospital anticipating the birth of granddaughter #2 -- DDIL's brother and SIL are staying at their house and will take DGD#1 to Day Care, etc. Of course, I can't go back to sleep now....just waiting and praying that all goes well. 1/14/14 is a good birthdate to have! I think her Mom is going to be there first and then we'll go up and I'll stay over for a couple of days to help out. The blanket is only about 1/2 done -- but can be used for the Christening.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

OKay here I go, pass the tissues everyone.


Onthewingsofadove said:


> A friend put this on facebook and it's so lovely and comforting that I had to share. It's about a pup that has passed.
> 
> I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep. I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep. I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear, "It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here." I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea, You were thinking of the many times, your hands reached down to me. I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were geI tting sore. I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more. I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care. I want to re-assure you, that I'm not lying there. I walked with you towards the house, as you fumbled for your key. I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said " it's me." You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair. I tried so hard to let you know, that I was standing there. It's possible for me, to be so near you everyday. To say to you with certainty, "I never went away." You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew... In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you. The day is over... I smile and watch you yawning and say "good-night, God bless, I'll see you in the morning." And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide, I'll rush across to greet you and we'll stand, side by side. I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see. Be patient, live your journey out...then come home to be with me. Author ~ Unknown ~<3~


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> OKay here I go, pass the tissues everyone.


I see I've missed a lot of pages even though I tried to keep up. That is really beautiful Onthewingsofadove.

Gagesmom, loved the story about the hat and the kindness the man showed the child. Makes my heart warm to hear lovely things and a warm heart is good in winter. Now if it only warmed the feet. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow Bonnie, I missed something. Are you thinking of coming to KAP. Did you see that PurpleFi and London Girl are travelling to Toronto also. I would love to meet you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Hi everyone. Just whizzing through trying to catch up with all the news. Finished work about 2 today so had some time to meet up with DD for some shopping before coming home. I'm enjoying doing some work but it sure does interfere with my social life! (just keep thinking of the extra cash and planning the next holiday)! 
Rookie- so exciting to know the baby is on the way but you know she will arrive only in her own good time. When my DGS was on the way (a week before Christmas) I took the day off work to wait at home for the phonecall. Knew I should put this unexpected free time at that time of year to good use, but the only thing I could concentrate on was ironing in front of some mindless film on telly!
Julie - I love your beaded bag. I'm sure your DGD will too. I'm only lurking on this workshop. Would love to join in but know I do not have the time just now. It's good that one can always go back to it at a later date.
Shirley I just love your pictures. Looks like you're living in winter wonderland!
Caren - I don't mind you not posting coffee today. I love lemon tea, never drink coffee! 
Gagesmom - what a lovely story about the man and the hat. There are still some nice people in the world and he and you are definitely two of them. 
Off to start preparing some supper now - catch you all later.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just heard from a dear friend on KP that once again I have managed to make problems for myself! Jynx -- I saw a post in my journey through TP yesterday and as much was going on in my life -I thought it was from you --
> 
> Sooo - once again Dreamweaver -- I have your name correctly spelled in my head. Just another addition to my day yesterday. or can I blame it on a geriatric moment! take care friend .
> 
> To the other Jinx-- I am glad you have posted - and I hope you will post again.


I was confused with the 'new' Jinx also until I noticed her location and realized we have two different ones! I realized a while back that there was another 'June' that sometimes posts. That's why I always add the "K" to my name. Makes it a little easier to know who's posting what.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hi everyone. Just whizzing through trying to catch up with all the news. Finished work about 2 today so had some time to meet up with DD for some shopping before coming home. I'm enjoying doing some work but it sure does interfere with my social life! (just keep thinking of the extra cash and planning the next holiday)!
> Rookie- so exciting to know the baby is on the way but you know she will arrive only in her own good time. When my DGS was on the way (a week before Christmas) I took the day off work to wait at home for the phonecall. Knew I should put this unexpected free time at that time of year to good use, but the only thing I could concentrate on was ironing in front of some mindless film on telly!
> Julie - I love your beaded bag. I'm sure your DGD will too. I'm only lurking on this workshop. Would love to join in but know I do not have the time just now. It's good that one can always go back to it at a later date.
> Shirley I just love your pictures. Looks like you're living in winter wonderland!
> ...


Thanks Angela! It is what is so great about the workshops- their accessibility!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I was confused with the 'new' Jinx also until I noticed her location and realized we have two different ones! I realized a while back that there was another 'June' that sometimes posts. That's why I always add the "K" to my name. Makes it a little easier to know who's posting what.
> JuneK


Ah, but we know you from your lovely avatar!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Angelam- thank you so much.


angelam said:


> Hi everyone. Just whizzing through trying to catch up with all the news. Finished work about 2 today so had some time to meet up with DD for some shopping before coming home. I'm enjoying doing some work but it sure does interfere with my social life! (just keep thinking of the extra cash and planning the next holiday)!
> Rookie- so exciting to know the baby is on the way but you know she will arrive only in her own good time. When my DGS was on the way (a week before Christmas) I took the day off work to wait at home for the phonecall. Knew I should put this unexpected free time at that time of year to good use, but the only thing I could concentrate on was ironing in front of some mindless film on telly!
> Julie - I love your beaded bag. I'm sure your DGD will too. I'm only lurking on this workshop. Would love to join in but know I do not have the time just now. It's good that one can always go back to it at a later date.
> Shirley I just love your pictures. Looks like you're living in winter wonderland!
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hey everybody back on for a bit. Having a break from sorting and packing. Found probably at least 100 LP records. Wow some of them I remember, some I don't. I will post a few and see if anyone has any requests, there is quite a selection of records. If I have it I will post the cover of the album. :thumbup:
> 
> Then I am going back to catch up.


Wow Melody! Some of those must be collectors items! The first LP that I bought to play on my very own record player (about a 100 years ago) was Bill Haley's Rock around the Clock.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I can't remember if I posted yesterday that my great-great nephew, Jase, had the croup and his mom took him to the ER night before last. Well, he was so bad last night that they took him back. He has RSV. And I remember that several people had mentioned their children had it when they were babies. I was so sorry to hear it and from the discussion here, I knew what it was when she posted it on FB!
I'm praying he won't have any lasting complications from it.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, at the risk of taking up nearly a page before I have to skip off to the next thing, I'll post once more.
> 
> Love all the pictures--the purple purse is lovely!
> 
> ...


WOW!! That's so beautiful and unusual! I love color! That's why I really, really need to make a couple of Shirley's 'coats of many colors' so I can play with color!
juneK


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Angelam- There are just so many, found them in the basement. We do have a record player. We bought it for my late father in law so he could listen to his music. He was particularly fond of Country and Western and Bluegrass. He was cremated and we held the funeral service here at our house. He had said he didn't want any crying only laughter and happy memories. We played his favourite songs throughout and a bunch of our neighbours brought food. Tables were set up and we encouraged everyone to hang out and reminisce(sp?). We put out his horse racing gear, trophies from his car racing days. Two big boards covered in photos from all the different things he participated in throughout his life. He also coached for the local hockey team for a bit. It was a wonderful time and something he would have enjoyed. Greg and his sister decided that they would bring him home in his old 1950 mercury truck that him and Greg restored. One last trip through town. Of course quite a few members of the classic ford truck club showed up for the service driving their old ford trucks. What a site our whole yard filled with these beautiful classic trucks.

I am writing a novel, sorry guess the records made me reminisce as well.

O ya I meant to reply about the first record I bought. 

It was Bryan Adams- can't remember the name of the album. His name is Bryan Adams and a canadian singer.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Did a search on to slip or not to slip on KP and still not decided. Seems it is personal preference, but if you are sewing pieces together with mattress stitch, looking for the bars is more difficult.

Tip...found this while looking up slipping 1st stitch. DeeDeesdolls said to save every tail you cut off and use it for markers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I can't remember if I posted yesterday that my great-great nephew, Jase, had the croup and his mom took him to the ER night before last. Well, he was so bad last night that they took him back. He has RSV. And I remember that several people had mentioned their children had it when they were babies. I was so sorry to hear it and from the discussion here, I knew what it was when she posted it on FB!
> I'm praying he won't have any lasting complications from it.
> JuneK


So sorry to hear this. Yes, Sorlenna just mentioned it and it does sound serious. Hope he will be ok. So scary when wee ones have trouble breathing. Big Hugs with healing wishes on the way to your great-great nephew.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello all! I've been keeping up, just not posting. There are so many things going on in all our lives!
> 
> I'm still working on a baby blanket to have ready for mid-March. I've also been crocheting a few motifs that can be connected for a tablecloth or used as coasters
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about Kitty Cocoa..hope it's nothing serious...we worry about our fur-babies! And congrats to your DS...sounds great.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hey everybody back on for a bit. Having a break from sorting and packing. Found probably at least 100 LP records. Wow some of them I remember, some I don't. I will post a few and see if anyone has any requests, there is quite a selection of records. If I have it I will post the cover of the album. :thumbup:
> 
> Then I am going back to catch up.


WOW great collection of records. My sister's first husband has a flag shop in their small town and he and my nephew have a turntable and play LP's. A lot of people come in and see their collection of records, get excited and want to buy some of them...but they're not for sale. They play them to enjoy the music and it adds ambience to the shop!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> --------------------
> 
> The sky today is lovely - better temperatures are expected. I am posting two pictures I took -- sorry about the patio showing but I didn't go outside as I just got up. So much snow!


What beautiful colours in the photos-and the snow helps me feel cool.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Some more...sorry if they are sideways...


WOW again! You sure have wide variety.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks Julie...I've bookmarked it and will give it look later.


Lurker 2 said:


> Gwen there is the site I just mentioned- 'knittingfool.com' which you should find helpful!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hmmm.....does he get employee discounts? Great job to him---it's obvious he must be very good at his job.



gottastch said:


> Hello all! I've been keeping up, just not posting. There are so many things going on in all our lives!
> 
> I'm still working on a baby blanket to have ready for mid-March. I've also been crocheting a few motifs that can be connected for a tablecloth or used as coasters
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ah, but we know you from your lovely avatar!


You're so kind...thank you!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

saw my comment had already been answered


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

All classics. When I look at our albums, I can tell I was heavily influenced by the last movie I saw. Will you plan to save them or sell them? We no longer have a turn-table so can't play those we have....our son says he wants them..I think because there are quite a few Beatles albums in there--I doubt he really wants the Al Hirt or Herb Albert ones (I played cornet and trumpet in the H.S. band)!



gagesmom said:


> Hey everybody back on for a bit. Having a break from sorting and packing. Found probably at least 100 LP records. Wow some of them I remember, some I don't. I will post a few and see if anyone has any requests, there is quite a selection of records. If I have it I will post the cover of the album. :thumbup:
> 
> Then I am going back to catch up.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Angelam- There are just so many, found them in the basement. We do have a record player. We bought it for my late father in law so he could listen to his music. He was particularly fond of Country and Western and Bluegrass. He was cremated and we held the funeral service here at our house. He had said he didn't want any crying only laughter and happy memories. We played his favourite songs throughout and a bunch of our neighbours brought food. Tables were set up and we encouraged everyone to hang out and reminisce(sp?). We put out his horse racing gear, trophies from his car racing days. Two big boards covered in photos from all the different things he participated in throughout his life. He also coached for the local hockey team for a bit. It was a wonderful time and something he would have enjoyed. Greg and his sister decided that they would bring him home in his old 1950 mercury truck that him and Greg restored. One last trip through town. Of course quite a few members of the classic ford truck club showed up for the service driving their old ford trucks. What a site our whole yard filled with these beautiful classic trucks.
> 
> I am writing a novel, sorry guess the records made me reminisce as well.
> 
> ...


When my sister(Not Dianne with the lovely pictures but another sister close to my age)and I were in our teens, we would combine our weekly allowance and buy a record! There was only one store in our very small town that sold trecords....and it was a furniture store!
junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I would really like to keep them. Their are a few records in there that are doubles so I may sell those.


RookieRetiree said:


> All classics. When I look at our albums, I can tell I was heavily influenced by the last movie I saw. Will you plan to save them or sell them? We no longer have a turn-table so can't play those we have....our son says he wants them..I think because there are quite a few Beatles albums in there--I doubt he really wants the Al Hirt or Herb Albert ones (I played cornet and trumpet in the H.S. band)!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> So sorry to hear this. Yes, Sorlenna just mentioned it and it does sound serious. Hope he will be ok. So scary when wee ones have trouble breathing. Big Hugs with healing wishes on the way to your great-great nephew.


Thank you so much. His mom, my great-niece is in the Air Force and her husband is a long-distance trucker. Just last week, she mentioned that she'd finally found a day care opening for the baby...wonder if that's where he picked this up. I'm so glad her husband is at home with her. I know that's not always easy.
I don't think Kaye has posted today, has she!? Just realized it when I mentioned truck drivers!
Junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Greg has just come inside and there are a few things I need to ask him about. Regarding items to keep, sell or toss. 

Going to go for now. I need to get some of the boxes stacked and organized better. The guy who bought our house is coming today at 4pm with our agent and another guy that does flooring, they are going to get measurements.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hmmmm...sounds like it is a matter of personal choice then. I think I may start working the first stitch again as I was told when you slipped the first stitch it made a neater edge but the edge stitches often seem too loose when slipped.


I had never heard of slipping the first stitch until KP and rarely do it simply because I have never done so. Like so much some say yeah some say nay. So do what seems best to you


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Angelam- There are just so many, found them in the basement. We do have a record player. We bought it for my late father in law so he could listen to his music. He was particularly fond of Country and Western and Bluegrass. He was cremated and we held the funeral service here at our house. He had said he didn't want any crying only laughter and happy memories. We played his favourite songs throughout and a bunch of our neighbours brought food. Tables were set up and we encouraged everyone to hang out and reminisce(sp?). We put out his horse racing gear, trophies from his car racing days. Two big boards covered in photos from all the different things he participated in throughout his life. He also coached for the local hockey team for a bit. It was a wonderful time and something he would have enjoyed. Greg and his sister decided that they would bring him home in his old 1950 mercury truck that him and Greg restored. One last trip through town. Of course quite a few members of the classic ford truck club showed up for the service driving their old ford trucks. What a site our whole yard filled with these beautiful classic trucks.
> 
> I am writing a novel, sorry guess the records made me reminisce as well.
> 
> ...


Wonderful memories. Reminds me of the party we had after my late FILs burial. It was the best party ever!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I like Bryan Adams' music - especially the duet with Barbara Streisand.



gagesmom said:


> Angelam- There are just so many, found them in the basement. We do have a record player. We bought it for my late father in law so he could listen to his music. He was particularly fond of Country and Western and Bluegrass. He was cremated and we held the funeral service here at our house. He had said he didn't want any crying only laughter and happy memories. We played his favourite songs throughout and a bunch of our neighbours brought food. Tables were set up and we encouraged everyone to hang out and reminisce(sp?). We put out his horse racing gear, trophies from his car racing days. Two big boards covered in photos from all the different things he participated in throughout his life. He also coached for the local hockey team for a bit. It was a wonderful time and something he would have enjoyed. Greg and his sister decided that they would bring him home in his old 1950 mercury truck that him and Greg restored. One last trip through town. Of course quite a few members of the classic ford truck club showed up for the service driving their old ford trucks. What a site our whole yard filled with these beautiful classic trucks.
> 
> I am writing a novel, sorry guess the records made me reminisce as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Excellent news and congrats to your son! I also just got some good news...DD (oldest w/5 kids) is going to be moving back here (Athens) in June. Her fiance' has a home here and they are going to get married (don't know when yet) and he said he didn't care if she made less money as long as she was happy, not having to travel a lot, and in a much less stressful position. She hasn't told the kids yet but I know they will be thrilled since they have maintained their friendships here. I am on cloud nine! DD will begin job searching immediately in this area. Keeping my fingers crossed she can find something she loves.


gottastch said:


> Hello all! I've been keeping up, just not posting. There are so many things going on in all our lives!
> 
> I'm still working on a baby blanket to have ready for mid-March. I've also been crocheting a few motifs that can be connected for a tablecloth or used as coasters
> 
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> When my sister(Not Dianne with the lovely pictures but another sister close to my age)and I were in our teens, we would combine our weekly allowance and buy a record! There was only one store in our very small town that sold trecords....and it was a furniture store!
> junek


We used to stop off in the local record shop on the way home from school. In those days you could ask for any record you wanted to listen to and they would put it on the turntable while you went into a booth, put on the headphones and listened to all you wanted to hear before buying - or not! I seem to remember that in some cases they actually gave you the record to play yourself!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Wow Bonnie, I missed something. Are you thinking of coming to KAP. Did you see that PurpleFi and London Girl are travelling to Toronto also. I would love to meet you.


Just for the heck of it I looked up the cost but would have to bounce all over the US. Just a thought...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Please meet little Isla (Eye-la) Mae who arrived at 11:09 a.m. CST weighing in at 6 lbs. 8 oz. and 19" long. Mom and baby are doing fine and looking forward to getting some sleep now. And, I think I can do some focusing now...I've just been rambling around the house doing some laundry, making some bread...antsy!!

Our DS will call once they've settled in and then I'll know more - but it looks like she went into the hospital about 4:00 a.m. so 7 hours of labor doesn't sound too bad---don't know yet how long she spent at home before going to the hospital, but I doubt that either one of them got much sleep.

We were anticipating a name beginning with a "D" since the rest of the family have A, B & C covered....but don't know yet where Isla came from. They were very secretive about their name choices....but I like it very much. 

Meet your new "honorary" Niece!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Isla is gorgeous! Congrats to all of you!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I would really like to keep them. Their are a few records in there that are doubles so I may sell those.


I would certainly try to keep them or at least look into what they would be worth as collectors items. I had a whole box full that were left at my moms house. My brother threw them out & I have often wondered what they would have been worth as I had a couple of the original Beatles albums.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations Rookie! She is a beautiful baby. I love the name Isla (unusual but not weird). Wonder about the origin of the name; haven't heard it before. So glad mom and baby are doing well.



RookieRetiree said:


> Please meet little Isla (Eye-la) Mae who arrived at 11:09 a.m. CST weighing in at 6 lbs. 8 oz. and 19" long. Mom and baby are doing fine and looking forward to getting some sleep now. And, I think I can do some focusing now...I've just been rambling around the house doing some laundry, making some bread...antsy!!
> 
> Our DS will call once they've settled in and then I'll know more - but it looks like she went into the hospital about 4:00 a.m. so 7 hours of labor doesn't sound too bad---don't know yet how long she spent at home before going to the hospital, but I doubt that either one of them got much sleep.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

By the way, I am back from the neck check up. They gave me some exercises to do at home and then xrayed my lower back as that was part of the plan originally...fix neck then check lower back. Well low and behold they xray show more arthritis damage there then the neck AND some condition above the arthritic area where the bones are slipping out of place and rubbing together. They want to do an MRI but I've got to talk with their business office first about my account; still paying of DH's MRI and my recent surgery. Did say that depending on what shows on MRI that it doesn't necessarily mean another surgery; could be treated with injections and where the problems are definitely link up with pain in my legs. 

All I can say is...Lord please get the disability taken care of soon. I'm going to give the adjudicator a call. Also my attorney handling everything.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It will be so nice for her and the kids to be back "home. Wishing them all the best.



Gweniepooh said:


> Excellent news and congrats to your son! I also just got some good news...DD (oldest w/5 kids) is going to be moving back here (Athens) in June. Her fiance' has a home here and they are going to get married (don't know when yet) and he said he didn't care if she made less money as long as she was happy, not having to travel a lot, and in a much less stressful position. She hasn't told the kids yet but I know they will be thrilled since they have maintained their friendships here. I am on cloud nine! DD will begin job searching immediately in this area. Keeping my fingers crossed she can find something she loves.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Please meet little Isla (Eye-la) Mae who arrived at 11:09 a.m. CST weighing in at 6 lbs. 8 oz. and 19" long. Mom and baby are doing fine and looking forward to getting some sleep now. And, I think I can do some focusing now...I've just been rambling around the house doing some laundry, making some bread...antsy!!
> 
> Our DS will call once they've settled in and then I'll know more - but it looks like she went into the hospital about 4:00 a.m. so 7 hours of labor doesn't sound too bad---don't know yet how long she spent at home before going to the hospital, but I doubt that either one of them got much sleep.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all! What a sweet little girl.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I suppose that's what's been causing the headaches too....hope that it can be as simple a fix as injections. Certainly not easy being in pain all the time. Good luck with that. Your attorney may not know anything yet on the disability application, but may be able to tell you when your case will appear on the docket....around here, it takes about 6 months for the case to get the first review....I know we need job growth and this is one area where I think adding more people into the ranks would create better outcomes.



Gweniepooh said:


> By the way, I am back from the neck check up. They gave me some exercises to do at home and then xrayed my lower back as that was part of the plan originally...fix neck then check lower back. Well low and behold they xray show more arthritis damage there then the neck AND some condition above the arthritic area where the bones are slipping out of place and rubbing together. They want to do an MRI but I've got to talk with their business office first about my account; still paying of DH's MRI and my recent surgery. Did say that depending on what shows on MRI that it doesn't necessarily mean another surgery; could be treated with injections and where the problems are definitely link up with pain in my legs.
> 
> All I can say is...Lord please get the disability taken care of soon. I'm going to give the adjudicator a call. Also my attorney handling everything.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had been playing with the notion of tying this trip in with a visit to my Ontario relatives, maybe flying to see you then bus up to Toronto, rent a car from there & do my visiting, then fly home from Toronto. i don't think I could fly to Toronto & rent a car to come although it would be nice to see the countryside, I can't imagine they would let me take a rental into the US.
> I will have to do some more thinking & checking. Thanks For the suggestions about Chicago. We will see....


Bonnie, my husband used to travel a lot on his job and he has driven rental cars across the Canadian border. Check with the rental companies, but he seems to think there would be no problem. Love, Paula


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> thanks Julie...I've bookmarked it and will give it look later.


Great!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Please meet little Isla (Eye-la) Mae who arrived at 11:09 a.m. CST weighing in at 6 lbs. 8 oz. and 19" long. Mom and baby are doing fine and looking forward to getting some sleep now. And, I think I can do some focusing now...I've just been rambling around the house doing some laundry, making some bread...antsy!!
> 
> She is beautiful. Welcome little Isla.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Excellent news and congrats to your son! I also just got some good news...DD (oldest w/5 kids) is going to be moving back here (Athens) in June. Her fiance' has a home here and they are going to get married (don't know when yet) and he said he didn't care if she made less money as long as she was happy, not having to travel a lot, and in a much less stressful position. She hasn't told the kids yet but I know they will be thrilled since they have maintained their friendships here. I am on cloud nine! DD will begin job searching immediately in this area. Keeping my fingers crossed she can find something she loves.


You will be so glad to have them close by again- here's hoping the right job opens up!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Please meet little Isla (Eye-la) Mae who arrived at 11:09 a.m. CST weighing in at 6 lbs. 8 oz. and 19" long. Mom and baby are doing fine and looking forward to getting some sleep now. And, I think I can do some focusing now...I've just been rambling around the house doing some laundry, making some bread...antsy!!
> 
> Our DS will call once they've settled in and then I'll know more - but it looks like she went into the hospital about 4:00 a.m. so 7 hours of labor doesn't sound too bad---don't know yet how long she spent at home before going to the hospital, but I doubt that either one of them got much sleep.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Grandma! She is just the sweetest little thing and I love the name Isla Mae! My wish for her is a long, happy and healthy life. Much Love from "Aunty Angela". xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Please meet little Isla (Eye-la) Mae who arrived at 11:09 a.m. CST weighing in at 6 lbs. 8 oz. and 19" long. Mom and baby are doing fine and looking forward to getting some sleep now. And, I think I can do some focusing now...I've just been rambling around the house doing some laundry, making some bread...antsy!!
> 
> Our DS will call once they've settled in and then I'll know more - but it looks like she went into the hospital about 4:00 a.m. so 7 hours of labor doesn't sound too bad---don't know yet how long she spent at home before going to the hospital, but I doubt that either one of them got much sleep.
> 
> ...


Isn't she a little sweetheart?- Congratulations Grandma, and to the rest of her family!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Caren, yes, problems getting them to understand. I had to do the same thing with the mechanic by having him go with me and then he finally understood. I just couldn't believe the problem happened while he was in the car as it normally would always disappear and even though one can describe it perfectly, they won't believe you.
> 
> Hope your errands go well. Today I am finishing attaching the hood to the capelet. Got the back of the hood sewed to the sides and the end of the capelet where it goes around the face sewed under where the picot edge is. Sam....I finally know how to do picot. LOL


I couldn't believe it they still didn't have it fixed. The mechanic road this time gave some stupid expiration. NOT satisfied, left the truck there again. This time the boss checked it out. Oh yes found the rim was bent, a new one is ordered. Caren is happy and proved to them she does know what she is talking about. Love my dad for teaching me about vehicles. Best part insurance covers it. :thumbup: :thumbup:

I think I am nearly finished for the day. I am taking a break so as not to get too run down. 
Your caplet is amazing


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Please meet little Isla (Eye-la) Mae who arrived at 11:09 a.m. CST weighing in at 6 lbs. 8 oz. and 19" long. Mom and baby are doing fine and looking forward to getting some sleep now. And, I think I can do some focusing now...I've just been rambling around the house doing some laundry, making some bread...antsy!!
> 
> Our DS will call once they've settled in and then I'll know more - but it looks like she went into the hospital about 4:00 a.m. so 7 hours of labor doesn't sound too bad---don't know yet how long she spent at home before going to the hospital, but I doubt that either one of them got much sleep.
> 
> ...


Welcome Isla. How exciting for you- now you have 'met' who are knitting for gives even more incentive.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> By the way, I am back from the neck check up. They gave me some exercises to do at home and then xrayed my lower back as that was part of the plan originally...fix neck then check lower back. Well low and behold they xray show more arthritis damage there then the neck AND some condition above the arthritic area where the bones are slipping out of place and rubbing together. They want to do an MRI but I've got to talk with their business office first about my account; still paying of DH's MRI and my recent surgery. Did say that depending on what shows on MRI that it doesn't necessarily mean another surgery; could be treated with injections and where the problems are definitely link up with pain in my legs.
> 
> All I can say is...Lord please get the disability taken care of soon. I'm going to give the adjudicator a call. Also my attorney handling everything.


Not what you want to hear-does this mean they not do anything until you get more paid? If you get disability approved will your treatment then be covered?


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Please meet little Isla (Eye-la) Mae who arrived at 11:09 a.m. CST weighing in at 6 lbs. 8 oz. and 19" long.


What a love. How much fun is ahead of you! Congratulations.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

My husband's disability took a bit over a year and we had to get a lawyer--he swore they're in it together so the lawyers get their share. With all the health problems he had documented, I never understood why they didn't award it right away.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Isla is beautiful!!!!! So glad that everything went well-


RookieRetiree said:


> Please meet little Isla (Eye-la) Mae who arrived at 11:09 a.m. CST weighing in at 6 lbs. 8 oz. and 19" long. Mom and baby are doing fine and looking forward to getting some sleep now. And, I think I can do some focusing now...I've just been rambling around the house doing some laundry, making some bread...antsy!!
> 
> Our DS will call once they've settled in and then I'll know more - but it looks like she went into the hospital about 4:00 a.m. so 7 hours of labor doesn't sound too bad---don't know yet how long she spent at home before going to the hospital, but I doubt that either one of them got much sleep.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I went to see my GP yesterday for an allergy shot - hoping that would take care of the sinus/nose issues..... she gave me the shot plus antibiotics, cough meds with codeine, and a nasal spray because I have infected sinuses,ears and on my way to the big P..... I knew I didn't feel good. I now have an allergy shot on my calendar for every 6 months to keep me from going through this again.... I just haven't had the time or energy to worry about myself the last little while - and man did I hear about it from her and Alan..... Looks like I will be able to pick up his injections tomorrow.... for the price of a used car.... . but if it works you will not hear me complain about the cost again. And the shots taper off so this is the spendy part of the treatment. I made up chicken enchiladas yesterday and never baked them - I was exhausted by the time I got home from the drs office yesterday, so that will be dinner tonight. Alan made breakfast sammies for both of us about 10 and that will last us until I bake the enchiladas this evening. A little spanish rice and refried beans for me and we will be set. I am going to go knit and rest. luv and peace to all - AZ


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh Rookie little Isla is just beautiful. Congrats to you and your family. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Can't believe I am watching a dvd of Lucy Neatby's and she just answered my question. She said if you are going to be doing the mattress sewing of seams that slipping stitches makes it harder to find the bars, so best not to do it if you plan on using the mattress stitch.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Excellent news and congrats to your son! I also just got some good news...DD (oldest w/5 kids) is going to be moving back here (Athens) in June. Her fiance' has a home here and they are going to get married (don't know when yet) and he said he didn't care if she made less money as long as she was happy, not having to travel a lot, and in a much less stressful position. She hasn't told the kids yet but I know they will be thrilled since they have maintained their friendships here. I am on cloud nine! DD will begin job searching immediately in this area. Keeping my fingers crossed she can find something she loves.


That's great news Gwen, it'll be so nice for you to have the GKs nearby.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Please meet little Isla (Eye-la) Mae who arrived at 11:09 a.m. CST weighing in at 6 lbs. 8 oz. and 19" long. Mom and baby are doing fine and looking forward to getting some sleep now. And, I think I can do some focusing now...I've just been rambling around the house doing some laundry, making some bread...antsy!!
> 
> Our DS will call once they've settled in and then I'll know more - but it looks like she went into the hospital about 4:00 a.m. so 7 hours of labor doesn't sound too bad---don't know yet how long she spent at home before going to the hospital, but I doubt that either one of them got much sleep.
> 
> ...


She is beautiful! Such a lovely name too - my DIL's friend had a wee Isla on Christmas Eve this year.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So glad you got your shot and that Alan will get his. I know it can be in the thousands for the first shots of Remicade. Not sure if what that is what Alan is getting or not. Will the insurance help with some of it. It is soooo expensive but I know you have no choice when it is DH's life.

Yes, hard for the caretaker to take care of themselves. Often they end up in worse shape than the person they are caring for, so I am glad Alan and the doctor are supporting you and want you to take care of you too. Not an easy thing to do. When you are so exhausted too it is harder to have the energy to go around for all that is needed. Now to get well and keep those allergies under control.

Thinking of you and sending healing wishes for YOU and DH.



AZ Sticks said:


> I went to see my GP yesterday for an allergy shot - hoping that would take care of the sinus/nose issues..... she gave me the shot plus antibiotics, cough meds with codeine, and a nasal spray because I have infected sinuses,ears and on my way to the big P..... I knew I didn't feel good. I now have an allergy shot on my calendar for every 6 months to keep me from going through this again.... I just haven't had the time or energy to worry about myself the last little while - and man did I hear about it from her and Alan..... Looks like I will be able to pick up his injections tomorrow.... for the price of a used car.... . but if it works you will not hear me complain about the cost again. And the shots taper off so this is the spendy part of the treatment. I made up chicken enchiladas yesterday and never baked them - I was exhausted by the time I got home from the drs office yesterday, so that will be dinner tonight. Alan made breakfast sammies for both of us about 10 and that will last us until I bake the enchiladas this evening. A little spanish rice and refried beans for me and we will be set. I am going to go knit and rest. luv and peace to all - AZ


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I went to see my GP yesterday for an allergy shot - hoping that would take care of the sinus/nose issues..... she gave me the shot plus antibiotics, cough meds with codeine, and a nasal spray because I have infected sinuses,ears and on my way to the big P..... I knew I didn't feel good. I now have an allergy shot on my calendar for every 6 months to keep me from going through this again.... I just haven't had the time or energy to worry about myself the last little while - and man did I hear about it from her and Alan..... Looks like I will be able to pick up his injections tomorrow.... for the price of a used car.... . but if it works you will not hear me complain about the cost again. And the shots taper off so this is the spendy part of the treatment. I made up chicken enchiladas yesterday and never baked them - I was exhausted by the time I got home from the drs office yesterday, so that will be dinner tonight. Alan made breakfast sammies for both of us about 10 and that will last us until I bake the enchiladas this evening. A little spanish rice and refried beans for me and we will be set. I am going to go knit and rest. luv and peace to all - AZ


Please take care, you're too precious to us to get ill!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Please meet little Isla (Eye-la) Mae who arrived at 11:09 a.m.
> tive about their name choices....but I like it very much.
> 
> Meet your new "honorary" Niece!!


Oh Rookie: She's beautiful. Congratulations indeed.

"Aunty" Trisha


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Please meet little Isla (Eye-la) Mae who arrived at 11:09 a.m. CST weighing in at 6 lbs. 8 oz. and 19" long. Mom and baby are doing fine and looking forward to getting some sleep now. And, I think I can do some focusing now...I've just been rambling around the house doing some laundry, making some bread...antsy!!
> 
> Our DS will call once they've settled in and then I'll know more - but it looks like she went into the hospital about 4:00 a.m. so 7 hours of labor doesn't sound too bad---don't know yet how long she spent at home before going to the hospital, but I doubt that either one of them got much sleep.
> 
> ...


I love her already. She is a beauty. I think newborns eyes are the color of what I call Heaven. Not so much the color but the depth of the color. I also think their eyes are Pure Love.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> We used to stop off in the local record shop on the way home from school. In those days you could ask for any record you wanted to listen to and they would put it on the turntable while you went into a booth, put on the headphones and listened to all you wanted to hear before buying - or not! I seem to remember that in some cases they actually gave you the record to play yourself!


We used to do that on a Saturday in a shop called Cuthbertson's in Paisley....something I'd forgotten about until you sparked the memory, thanks! When I was 13 or 14 I got a Dansette record player as a combined birthday and Christmas present (I wonder how today's kids would react to that! ) and at Christmas I was pleasantly surprised when I was given a poodle pyjama case as a small present!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> By the way, I am back from the neck check up. They gave me some exercises to do at home and then xrayed my lower back as that was part of the plan originally...fix neck then check lower back. Well low and behold they xray show more arthritis damage there then the neck AND some condition above the arthritic area where the bones are slipping out of place and rubbing together. They want to do an MRI but I've got to talk with their business office first about my account; still paying of DH's MRI and my recent surgery. Did say that depending on what shows on MRI that it doesn't necessarily mean another surgery; could be treated with injections and where the problems are definitely link up with pain in my legs.
> 
> All I can say is...Lord please get the disability taken care of soon. I'm going to give the adjudicator a call. Also my attorney handling everything.


Gwen, I am so sorry to hear about this pain you are still having. I know from experience that this can be so debilitating and unbelievably painful, sometimes making even breathing hard. I have had to learn my limitations even though the doctor that finally helped me told me I could do anything, well yes, I can, if I want to end up right back where I was. If they are able to help you, do not do any lifting over a certain weight or you will be right back where you are. I know. Yes, the pain isn't just limited to the back as the nerves to the legs are affected by the spine and the pain gets referred to the legs and feet in addition to the spine. Sort of like someone stabbing you from the inside out. My heart weighs heavy for you and nobody should have to go through the pain you are going through. Gentle but Big Hugs, I do hope they are able to help you and that disabilty goes though so you can get the tests done that are needed. It must be hard with both you and DH in constant pain. Hope his surgery was a success and he will start feeling better.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> We used to do that on a Saturday in a shop called Cuthbertson's in Paisley....something I'd forgotten about until you sparked the memory, thanks! When I was 13 or 14 I got a Dansette record player as a combined birthday and Christmas present (I wonder how today's kids would react to that! ) and at Christmas I was pleasantly surprised when I was given a poodle pyjama case as a small present!


My first record player was a Dansette too! I saved up and bought it when I first started working. I seem to remember it was a beige colour with a pinky/red lid!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulations Rookie! She is a beautiful baby. I love the name Isla (unusual but not weird). Wonder about the origin of the name; haven't heard it before. So glad mom and baby are doing well.


It's not an uncommon name here. I looked it up and according to Wickapedia it's derived from the Scottish Isle of Islay (pronounced Isla) and was the 5th most popular name in Scotland in 2010. BTW Islay lies off the west coast of Scotland and is most well known for it's whiskey distilleries.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> My first record player was a Dansette too! I saved up and bought it when I first started working. I seem to remember it was a beige colour with a pinky/red lid!


Mine was all red and the first record I bought was 'I feel fine' by the Beatles.....still got the record, but not the player!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I NOT satisfied, left the truck there again. This time the boss checked it out. Oh yes found the rim was bent, a new one is ordered. Caren is happy and proved to them she does know what she is talking about. Love my dad for teaching me about vehicles.
> 
> Good for you. I know about battling mechanics. We finally found a wonderful local garage---good mechanics, nice people.
> They are of Vietnamese heritage and their waiting room has Buddhas and incense. Has always been a nice experience. Can't believe we finally got lucky.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

3:30pm here and I have to run. Gage will be home in a bit and the people are coming at 4 for measurements.

Check back later on.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Please meet little Isla (Eye-la) Mae who arrived at 11:09 a.m. CST weighing in at 6 lbs. 8 oz. and 19" long. Mom and baby are doing fine and looking forward to getting some sleep now. And, I think I can do some focusing now...I've just been rambling around the house doing some laundry, making some bread...antsy!!
> 
> Our DS will call once they've settled in and then I'll know more - but it looks like she went into the hospital about 4:00 a.m. so 7 hours of labor doesn't sound too bad---don't know yet how long she spent at home before going to the hospital, but I doubt that either one of them got much sleep.
> 
> ...


Another little heart-breaker!! Congratulations on the new grand-daughter!
JuneK


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Oh my goodness, now that takes me back.

I saw that movie in Collingwood when I was about ?????????????? oops, not telling. I Lived in Toronto and I was invited to a cottage there by a girlfriend.



angelam said:


> Wow Melody! Some of those must be collectors items! The first LP that I bought to play on my very own record player (about a 100 years ago) was Bill Haley's Rock around the Clock.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> By the way, I am back from the neck check up. They gave me some exercises to do at home and then xrayed my lower back as that was part of the plan originally...fix neck then check lower back. Well low and behold they xray show more arthritis damage there then the neck AND some condition above the arthritic area where the bones are slipping out of place and rubbing together. They want to do an MRI but I've got to talk with their business office first about my account; still paying of DH's MRI and my recent surgery. Did say that depending on what shows on MRI that it doesn't necessarily mean another surgery; could be treated with injections and where the problems are definitely link up with pain in my legs.
> 
> All I can say is...Lord please get the disability taken care of soon. I'm going to give the adjudicator a call. Also my attorney handling everything.


Praying for your disability to come through soon. And yes, back problems cause pain in your legs...I definitely know!! Hope you can work things out with the medical professionals. 
junek


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a dreary Great Bend,snow is still melting with the warm temps. 3.8C/ 39F at 10:29 am. I have heard it is to get down to -2C/ 28F by tonight. I am hoping so.
> 
> Just popping in for a minute have a full day of errands to get done. I have already picked up my truck, taken it back not fixed proper yet. Made the mechanic ride along so he can see what I am talking about. GRRRRRR why do men think a woman doesn't know anything about vehicles. UGGG!!!! rant over
> Have a wonderful day, I will check back later.
> ...


Juice please, thanks I like it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

She is absolutely gorgeous. What a sweetie and so happy looklng too.



RookieRetiree said:


> Please meet little Isla (Eye-la) Mae who arrived at 11:09 a.m. CST weighing in at 6 lbs. 8 oz. and 19" long. Mom and baby are doing fine and looking forward to getting some sleep now. And, I think I can do some focusing now...I've just been rambling around the house doing some laundry, making some bread...antsy!!
> 
> Our DS will call once they've settled in and then I'll know more - but it looks like she went into the hospital about 4:00 a.m. so 7 hours of labor doesn't sound too bad---don't know yet how long she spent at home before going to the hospital, but I doubt that either one of them got much sleep.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> By the way, I am back from the neck check up. They gave me some exercises to do at home and then xrayed my lower back as that was part of the plan originally...fix neck then check lower back. Well low and behold they xray show more arthritis damage there then the neck AND some condition above the arthritic area where the bones are slipping out of place and rubbing together. They want to do an MRI but I've got to talk with their business office first about my account; still paying of DH's MRI and my recent surgery. Did say that depending on what shows on MRI that it doesn't necessarily mean another surgery; could be treated with injections and where the problems are definitely link up with pain in my legs.
> 
> All I can say is...Lord please get the disability taken care of soon. I'm going to give the adjudicator a call. Also my attorney handling everything.


From the time my daughter's application for disability was first rejected, it took almost 18 months before she was scheduled to appear before the judge. She was in there 15 minutes so it didn't take long. Her lawyer said that some states the waiting period is as much as 2 yrs. Sure hope that's not the case with Georgia!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My husband's disability took a bit over a year and we had to get a lawyer--he swore they're in it together so the lawyers get their share. With all the health problems he had documented, I never understood why they didn't award it right away.


My oldest son was the only person I've ever heard of that was awarded disability immediately. It was because he'd been in the hospital so many times in such a short period of time.
junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I went to see my GP yesterday for an allergy shot - hoping that would take care of the sinus/nose issues..... she gave me the shot plus antibiotics, cough meds with codeine, and a nasal spray because I have infected sinuses,ears and on my way to the big P..... I knew I didn't feel good. I now have an allergy shot on my calendar for every 6 months to keep me from going through this again.... I just haven't had the time or energy to worry about myself the last little while - and man did I hear about it from her and Alan..... Looks like I will be able to pick up his injections tomorrow.... for the price of a used car.... . but if it works you will not hear me complain about the cost again. And the shots taper off so this is the spendy part of the treatment. I made up chicken enchiladas yesterday and never baked them - I was exhausted by the time I got home from the drs office yesterday, so that will be dinner tonight. Alan made breakfast sammies for both of us about 10 and that will last us until I bake the enchiladas this evening. A little spanish rice and refried beans for me and we will be set. I am going to go knit and rest. luv and peace to all - AZ


So glad the dr. found out what was wrong It's so easy to forget to look after ourselves when loved ones need attention.
Praying you'll soon be well again. Hurray for the injections finally being available.
JUnek


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Please meet little Isla (Eye-la) Mae who arrived at 11:09 a.m. CST weighing in at 6 lbs. 8 oz. and 19" long. Mom and baby are doing fine and looking forward to getting some sleep now. And, I think I can do some focusing now...I've just been rambling around the house doing some laundry, making some bread...antsy!!
> 
> Our DS will call once they've settled in and then I'll know more - but it looks like she went into the hospital about 4:00 a.m. so 7 hours of labor doesn't sound too bad---don't know yet how long she spent at home before going to the hospital, but I doubt that either one of them got much sleep.
> 
> ...


PS. I'm so glad she came in lbs & ozs - couldn't have handled kgs!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> We are also trying to do a couple of meatless days a week..... It will be hard for me though, as I tend to crave protein whereas DH craves carbs..... I am happy with beans, cheese, eggs... But really just want him to incorporate more veggies and fruits and keep it simple. He seems to think everything needs a sauce.... He even uses half and half or heavy cream on our oatmeal in the morning.... Which is why I am about to go back to toast!


I put yogurt on my oatmeal in the morning instead of milk, have put it on cheerios also instead of milk


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I like Buddig's chipped beef with cream cheese spread, rolled and sliced. It is hard to find the packaged beef though.


I buy it at Aldis or Walmart, its not Buddig brand at Aldis but is the same thing. Chipped beef on toast, yummy!


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Rookie: Congratulations on the new granddaughter!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much, Dawn! Are you at work, or just on your way there?


At work grabbing time here when I can


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spoke with you on skype but just in case it is worsted weight and the yarn label doesn't specifiy self striping but it must be since I made a square for the KAP afghan out of it and sure enough nice even stripes. I cast on 72 stitches. It is a free pattern on Ravelry Called Super Easy Chullo Hat, designer is Doris Kenney.


Thank you!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've got a check up on the neck this morning. Guess it's the weather but have had a number of headaches radiating from neck lately; will mention it to them. I'm off to string some beads for the workshop before I go. TTYL. Hugs to all.


Couldnt be from all the knitting you have done!? :shock:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Hmmmm...sounds like it is a matter of personal choice then. I think I may start working the first stitch again as I was told when you slipped the first stitch it made a neater edge but the edge stitches often seem too loose when slipped.


Does it matter if you slip it knit wise or purl wise?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've had the same experience with car mechanics (including my own DH) who would pooh pooh my explanations that something wasn't working properly...DH has gotten to realize that I do know what I'm talking about...glad they're finally fixing it properly for you!!

I think my DH was finally convinced that I knew what I was talking about when I explained to him that the seat warmer on the driver's seat was much hotter than the seat warmer in the passenger seat---he really pooh poohed that idea and I think to prove me wrong, he asked he dealer mechanic to check it -- sure enough the driver's seat was 5 degrees warmer---I convinced DH that my butt knows what my butt knows!

In general, I really hate it when I'm not being taken seriously--it's a button of mine you don't really want to push.



NanaCaren said:


> I couldn't believe it they still didn't have it fixed. The mechanic road this time gave some stupid expiration. NOT satisfied, left the truck there again. This time the boss checked it out. Oh yes found the rim was bent, a new one is ordered. Caren is happy and proved to them she does know what she is talking about. Love my dad for teaching me about vehicles. Best part insurance covers it. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I think I am nearly finished for the day. I am taking a break so as not to get too run down.
> Your caplet is amazing


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now that is warm. would be more than happy if you could share some.

sam



darowil said:


> I've seen the updated forecasts for the week. 45 tomorrow and 46 (115F) Thursday! Which if we reach it will be our highest on record. (45.7 our previous highest)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Does it matter if you slip it knit wise or purl wise?


I think it is personal preference, really. I slip when the stitches will show on the edge--purlwise. But if the edge will be sewn, I don't. I don't really know why; it's just the way I do it. LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope you get better soon---sounds very much like what our DD#1 had over the Christmas break. I wonder if she's ever been tested for allergies?!



AZ Sticks said:


> I went to see my GP yesterday for an allergy shot - hoping that would take care of the sinus/nose issues..... she gave me the shot plus antibiotics, cough meds with codeine, and a nasal spray because I have infected sinuses,ears and on my way to the big P..... I knew I didn't feel good. I now have an allergy shot on my calendar for every 6 months to keep me from going through this again.... I just haven't had the time or energy to worry about myself the last little while - and man did I hear about it from her and Alan..... Looks like I will be able to pick up his injections tomorrow.... for the price of a used car.... . but if it works you will not hear me complain about the cost again. And the shots taper off so this is the spendy part of the treatment. I made up chicken enchiladas yesterday and never baked them - I was exhausted by the time I got home from the drs office yesterday, so that will be dinner tonight. Alan made breakfast sammies for both of us about 10 and that will last us until I bake the enchiladas this evening. A little spanish rice and refried beans for me and we will be set. I am going to go knit and rest. luv and peace to all - AZ


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, at the risk of taking up nearly a page before I have to skip off to the next thing, I'll post once more.
> 
> Love all the pictures--the purple purse is lovely!
> 
> ...


I have a couple of boys who would really like those!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Please meet little Isla (Eye-la) Mae who arrived at 11:09 a.m. CST weighing in at 6 lbs. 8 oz. and 19" long. Mom and baby are doing fine and looking forward to getting some sleep now. And, I think I can do some focusing now...I've just been rambling around the house doing some laundry, making some bread...antsy!!
> 
> Our DS will call once they've settled in and then I'll know more - but it looks like she went into the hospital about 4:00 a.m. so 7 hours of labor doesn't sound too bad---don't know yet how long she spent at home before going to the hospital, but I doubt that either one of them got much sleep.
> 
> ...


She is beautiful, coagulation, such a blessing, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I checked the meaning and the origin and it appears to be Scottish...so I hoped you'd like it. Congrats on your Wee Isla also...I'd never heard it before, but it's one of the top 100 girl names now and gaining more popularity so it probably will be pretty common by the time she's in school. I'm sure she'll get quite a few pronouncing it Iss-lah until people are more used to it. I love the name.

Thanks for sharing the photos -- DS and DDIL spent part of their vacation trip 3 years ago in Scotland and I wonder if they heard the name while they were there...I haven't talked to him yet, but will surely be asking him how they chose the name.


KateB said:


> She is beautiful! Such a lovely name too - my DIL's friend had a wee Isla on Christmas Eve this year.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Some more...sorry if they are sideways...


quite an eclectic variety there Melody! The Elvis my mom had till her ex threw them out (dumb a## he was) and of course Earth Wind and Fire, Paul Anka, Beach Boys isnt it fun to come across things like that?!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I have a couple of boys who would really like those!


The pattern's pretty easy. Someone sent me a picture and I adapted it.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> It's not an uncommon name here. I looked it up and according to Wickapedia it's derived from the Scottish Isle of Islay (pronounced Isla) and was the 5th most popular name in Scotland in 2010. BTW Islay lies off the west coast of Scotland and is most well known for it's whiskey distilleries.


Lovely, photos :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> PS. I'm so glad she came in lbs & ozs - couldn't have handled kgs!


Babies are the only thing over here that most people still use lbs and ozs for. No idea why- they are weighed in kgs and then converted. And we have used the metric system for around 40 years.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to hear from you ej - sounds like sickness has kind of taken over your household. healing energy zooming to your husband and the children that are sick. hopefully your husband will soon be out of the hospital bed and back into the pink.

the children next door have all been sick at one time or another this past week or ten days - bailee was home yet today just kind of washed out.

I hope all of us had our flu shots and pneumonia shots.

sam

and it would be great if you could join us for this years kap -- bring your husband along if he would like - I always appreciate another man around.



EJS said:


> Hi all, I have been lurking this week in between working on the baby gift and taking care of DGC....My DH has started using his hospital bed again so we did a lot of rearranging this weekend as well.
> I have been battling sinus issues for a good while now but since the kids had been sick~the youngest tested positive for RSV~it just seems so much worse. I can say without doubt that it has not advanced to infection, of which I am thankful.
> 
> My Dad was a Viet Nam vet as well. He had Agent Orange that really affected his skin. He was diagnosed with MDS (a pre-leukemia) that the VA refused to recognize as AO related. After mom passed he slipped into full blown leukemia and passed in just a few months. It was horrible that he had to suffer like he did. My Dad was my hero.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I put yogurt on my oatmeal in the morning instead of milk, have put it on cheerios also instead of milk


I hate soggy cereal so I always have cereal with yogurt-and if no yogurt then dry (and some I choose to eat dry rather than with yogurt)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've had the same experience with car mechanics (including my own DH) who would pooh pooh my explanations that something wasn't working properly...DH has gotten to realize that I do know what I'm talking about...glad they're finally fixing it properly for you!!
> 
> I think my DH was finally convinced that I knew what I was talking about when I explained to him that the seat warmer on the driver's seat was much hotter than the seat warmer in the passenger seat---he really pooh poohed that idea and I think to prove me wrong, he asked he dealer mechanic to check it -- sure enough the driver's seat was 5 degrees warmer---I convinced DH that my butt knows what my butt knows!
> 
> In general, I really hate it when I'm not being taken seriously--it's a button of mine you don't really want to push.


Maryanne had an apnea mat and it was going off frequently (and I could see her moving) so knew something was wrong. Took it to the hospital and the guy basically told me I was stupid but I'll have a look to keep you happy. Only to discover a loose wire! To this day I do not know why he needed to tell me I was stupid before looking at the mat- instead of which he came out of it looking stupid.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> At work grabbing time here when I can


Which helps to pass the time!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

When I was working, we'd do a department theme for Halloween dress up - once we had a sleep over and we all came in our jammies and had 45 speed records & the middle doohickeys and single play record players. It was a lot of fun and reminded me that I was so jealous of everyone who had their own personal records and players. I did buy myself some 8-tracks when I first got my car (18 and purchased it by myself)---but I very rarely had money left over for them. Once married, DH and I got a stereo set up and then we purchased LPs..we still have them.

Thanks for all the comments on our new little DGD...we are very excited about meeting her--maybe in a couple of weeks - her parents are there first.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Does it matter if you slip it knit wise or purl wise?


Some patterns specify, but I know consistency would matter. Some people say to knit in the back of the last stitch so it will be a little tighter when you slip. I think Rookie and Gwen have experience with slipping as to knit or as to purl.

The DVD's I'm watching said to do a test and see what you like, but I tend to watch the dvd's and you tube and all of you and see what is liked by those who have been doing it for years.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Maryanne had an apnea mat and it was going off frequently (and I could see her moving) so knew something was wrong. Took it to the hospital and the guy basically told me I was stupid but I'll have a look to keep you happy. Only to discover a loose wire! To this day I do not know why he needed to tell me I was stupid before looking at the mat- instead of which he came out of it looking stupid.


Oh my, that was awful but quite typical for the time. My brother had a serious brain problem and mom would take him to the doctor and they told her she was an over-anxious mother. By the time she got a doctor to listen to her he was five and had brain damage that has lasted all his life. Oh, that makes me angry just thinking of that. My SIL had heart problems where she would have been one of those young people that just drop dead and they say they had no idea there was a problem. She went to the hospital and they told her she was a student and working and it was nerves. Thank God she went to the Mayo Clinic and they found her heart was hooked up wrong and she was getting old blood instead of fresh, not the medical explanation. They were able to fix it with surgery and she was able to go on and live a normal life, but she had to face a Resident that said to her, "And where did you get your medical degree!" Quite angry that she did not blindly accept his diagnosis of nerves.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I am going to see if I can grab a bit more sleep. David's gone to work, already have the a/c on as the house is so hot (nights staying very warm). Woke up twice last night-too hot to sleep. But didn't want to disturb David by closing up windows etc to put on the a/c. Might go to the community centre later so I don't need to run the a/c just for me. The co-ordinator is encouraging people to go there rather than use there own a/c or if they don't have there own.

On a totally different topic I am up tot he heels on my first two at a time socks on 2 circulars. So Shirley will be glad to know that I will be able to teach it as promised. But not a fan at this stage. Think I will stick to magic loop as a choice, but good to have it. ANd I need to do more to take photos (and as I have done two totally different socks to finish off the two pairs. But figured that it was easier for me to see what I was doing and to show others in photos if a clear distinction between the two socks.
And one plus for them they say is that the they will match- well I have 2 extra stitches on one sock already and only just started the heel!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I came across quite a few of the 8 tracks down in the basement as well.


RookieRetiree said:


> When I was working, we'd do a department theme for Halloween dress up - once we had a sleep over and we all came in our jammies and had 45 speed records & the middle doohickeys and single play record players. It was a lot of fun and reminded me that I was so jealous of everyone who had their own personal records and players. I did buy myself some 8-tracks when I first got my car (18 and purchased it by myself)---but I very rarely had money left over for them. Once married, DH and I got a stereo set up and then we purchased LPs..we still have them.
> 
> Thanks for all the comments on our new little DGD...we are very excited about meeting her--maybe in a couple of weeks - her parents are there first.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just received this from Maui from my son. 

They are sitting having a snack and watching whales that are not far from shore. So good for them to get away from the winter.

thought you might enjoy!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh my, that was awful but quite typical for the time. My brother had a serious brain problem and mom would take him to the doctor and they told her she was an over-anxious mother. By the time she got a doctor to listen to her he was five and had brain damage that has lasted all his life. Oh, that makes me angry just thinking of that. My SIL had heart problems where she would have been one of those young people that just drop dead and they say they had no idea there was a problem. She went to the hospital and they told her she was a student and working and it was nerves. Thank God she went to the Mayo Clinic and they found her heart was hooked up wrong and she was getting old blood instead of fresh, not the medical explanation. They were able to fix it with surgery and she was able to go on and live a normal life, but she had to face a Resident that said to her, "And where did you get your medical degree!" Quite angry that she did not blindly accept his diagnosis of nerves.


I was often made to feel I didn't know what I was talking about with Maryanne -mothers didn't know anything. Eventually I was justified- I had been right along but she was 20 by the time we got the diagnosis. (However she wouldn't have diagnosed with Aspergers Syndrome as a child anyway it was far too new a diagnosis and she wasn't severe enough for it have been picked up then. But if she was a child now and it wasn't picked up I would be really angry).
I must say that when I first expressed concern we were in Sydney and the response then was 'if Mums worried so are we'.

But at least it wasn't potentially life threatening.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

Barack O'Kitty has all of his stitches out & is a happy kitty again. We won't know the results of the pathology of the tumor for a few days yet.

However, now Pippin, my other black tom cat, is very sick. We don't know what's wrong. He was meowing loudly but not moving very much. His ear is bloody. We took him to the vet & are waiting to hear back from them.

Here's something funny, though. I have the first cold I've had in a while, so my co-worker told me that even though my nose is red, it's too late to get a job pulling Santa's sleigh.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Enjoying and totally jealous


Designer1234 said:


> I just received this from Maui from my son.
> 
> They are sitting having a snack and watching whales that are not far from shore. So good for them to get away from the winter.
> 
> thought you might enjoy!


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Pizza's here, gotta go. :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Aran said:


> Barack O'Kitty has all of his stitches out & is a happy kitty again. We won't know the results of the pathology of the tumor for a few days yet.
> 
> However, now Pippin, my other black tom cat, is very sick. We don't know what's wrong. He was meowing loudly but not moving very much. His ear is bloody. We took him to the vet & are waiting to hear back from them.
> 
> Here's something funny, though. I have the first cold I've had in a while, so my co-worker told me that even though my nose is red, it's too late to get a job pulling Santa's sleigh.


Aww, poor buddies! I hope Pippin will be okay and glad to hear Barack is on the mend.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's on my list to do...I'm going to attempt my next pair like that....am looking forward to the workshop. Just an idea that might work to cool down a bit...I made the mistake of taking a shower and then rubbing down with the peppermint oil....the evaporation & mint properties had me feeling very chilly until I got dressed and was under the electric blanket for awhile!



darowil said:


> Well I am going to see if I can grab a bit more sleep. David's gone to work, already have the a/c on as the house is so hot (nights staying very warm). Woke up twice last night-too hot to sleep. But didn't want to disturb David by closing up windows etc to put on the a/c. Might go to the community centre later so I don't need to run the a/c just for me. The co-ordinator is encouraging people to go there rather than use there own a/c or if they don't have there own.
> 
> On a totally different topic I am up tot he heels on my first two at a time socks on 2 circulars. So Shirley will be glad to know that I will be able to teach it as promised. But not a fan at this stage. Think I will stick to magic loop as a choice, but good to have it. ANd I need to do more to take photos (and as I have done two totally different socks to finish off the two pairs. But figured that it was easier for me to see what I was doing and to show others in photos if a clear distinction between the two socks.
> And one plus for them they say is that the they will match- well I have 2 extra stitches on one sock already and only just started the heel!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fun....you'll probably have better luck trying to play the LPs versus the 8-tracks!!



gagesmom said:


> I came across quite a few of the 8 tracks down in the basement as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Awesome, I may be headed there I the last part of June for my Goddaughter's wedding...still working out the costs, etc.



Designer1234 said:


> I just received this from Maui from my son.
> 
> They are sitting having a snack and watching whales that are not far from shore. So good for them to get away from the winter.
> 
> thought you might enjoy!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh....funny coworkers!! Hope both kitties are back to being happy and healthy again real soon.



Aran said:


> Barack O'Kitty has all of his stitches out & is a happy kitty again. We won't know the results of the pathology of the tumor for a few days yet.
> 
> However, now Pippin, my other black tom cat, is very sick. We don't know what's wrong. He was meowing loudly but not moving very much. His ear is bloody. We took him to the vet & are waiting to hear back from them.
> 
> Here's something funny, though. I have the first cold I've had in a while, so my co-worker told me that even though my nose is red, it's too late to get a job pulling Santa's sleigh.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

From your work??? Can I come?



gagesmom said:


> Enjoying and totally jealous
> 
> :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> Pizza's here, gotta go. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's on my list to do...I'm going to attempt my next pair like that....am looking forward to the workshop. Just an idea that might work to cool down a bit...I made the mistake of taking a shower and then rubbing down with the peppermint oil....the evaporation & mint properties had me feeling very chilly until I got dressed and was under the electric blanket for awhile!


Next hassle with the two at once socks- when you make a mistake that can't be fudged you need to frog not one but two socks! How do I know? Guess...

Maybe I should try your method- even just a shower and not drying myself might help- but I do have some mint stuff for legs and feet. Might try it on other places too because it does have a cooling effect now I come to think of it. Into the 90s by 8 so likely to be as hot as they predict.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Aran said:


> Barack O'Kitty has all of his stitches out & is a happy kitty again. We won't know the results of the pathology of the tumor for a few days yet.
> 
> However, now Pippin, my other black tom cat, is very sick. We don't know what's wrong. He was meowing loudly but not moving very much. His ear is bloody. We took him to the vet & are waiting to hear back from them.
> 
> Here's something funny, though. I have the first cold I've had in a while, so my co-worker told me that even though my nose is red, it's too late to get a job pulling Santa's sleigh.


Those kitties are sure making your life tough. Hope they are both well soon.
Maybe we need to call you Rudolph. Can cats get our colds?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome to the world Isla Mae and congratulations to everyone. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Bonnie, my husband used to travel a lot on his job and he has driven rental cars across the Canadian border. Check with the rental companies, but he seems to think there would be no problem. Love, Paula


I enquired about hiring a car and I think our problem was that I wanted to hire it in the USA but leave it in Canada. If you are doing a return journey it should be ok.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Mine was all red and the first record I bought was 'I feel fine' by the Beatles.....still got the record, but not the player!


Mine was the same colour, perhaps they only came in red and grey. My first record was Paralysed by Elvis Presley that my Dad had brought over by a journalist friend from America and I still have it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's on my list to do...I'm going to attempt my next pair like that....am looking forward to the workshop. Just an idea that might work to cool down a bit...I made the mistake of taking a shower and then rubbing down with the peppermint oil....the evaporation & mint properties had me feeling very chilly until I got dressed and was under the electric blanket for awhile!


ha ha -- I knew you would learn it!!


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

I just talked to the vet. Pippin was bleeding from lots of places & had lost lots of blood. He was diagnosed with feline leukemia & would need a blood transfusion but still had a poor prognosis at best so I told the vet to put him down. I had a bad feeling when we took him to the vet because he looked really really bad and was in a lot of pain. The vet asked if he got into any poison because he looked like he got into rat poisoning, but we don't know how that would have happened. It's possible he got into something outside.

He was a very sweet cat, very laid back. My brother & his husband went for a bike ride & met Pippin a few miles from home. They petted him & he showed up at our house the next day. He must have followed their scent.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Workshop #48 - Entrelac scarf with nrcl940 is now open*

. Please sign 'I'M IN' when you reach the workshop - and read the Workshop requirements at the beginning/

This is being taught by Nadene who is one of our Managers and she is really knowledgeable. Hope you will join us!! Click on the workshop link under my posts.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Isla is gorgeous! Congrats to all of you!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Bonnie, my husband used to travel a lot on his job and he has driven rental cars across the Canadian border. Check with the rental companies, but he seems to think there would be no problem. Love, Paula


Thanks, Paula, I will check that out too. No real plan yet but I haven't seen my relatives for 5 years so maybe I could "kill 2 birds with one stone"


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Aran said:


> I just talked to the vet. Pippin was bleeding from lots of places & had lost lots of blood. He was diagnosed with feline leukemia & would need a blood transfusion but still had a poor prognosis at best so I told the vet to put him down. I had a bad feeling when we took him to the vet because he looked really really bad and was in a lot of pain. The vet asked if he got into any poison because he looked like he got into rat poisoning, but we don't know how that would have happened. It's possible he got into something outside.
> 
> He was a very sweet cat, very laid back. My brother & his husband went for a bike ride & met Pippin a few miles from home. They petted him & he showed up at our house the next day. He must have followed their scent.


So sorry about Pippin


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you wait for spring now- or will the brood that is light need feeding again? Not sure if I have the right word there- it was just as the thought came to mind. Does Cian have something in mind for his Grandma to knit for him? (perhaps!)


About every 10 days, I check that the feed is accessible to the adult bees that comprise the winter colony. There is little if any brood at this time but as the days lengthen and the temperatures rise, the queen starts to lay increasingly. We don't usually do a full hive inspection until a day in April warm enough to wear a Tee-shirt. Then its on with the beesuits and away we go! Cian likes hats. I've knitted various hats for him and he likes to tug these on and off. Best fun when wearing a hat when one is only 2.5 years old. He's my wee treasure. They're all my wee treasures!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm so happy to hear the bees are well! They are so incredibly important to this world, and we need more people like you to help them thrive. :thumbup:


I love them and do all I can to learn more about them. I'm just home from my fortnightly class. This year is the intermediate scientific course. I'm better acquainted with the insides of the bee than I would have ever believed possible.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Rookie, your granddaughter is a beauty! Congratulations to all. Love, Auntie Paula and Uncle Bob


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> It's not an uncommon name here. I looked it up and according to Wickapedia it's derived from the Scottish Isle of Islay (pronounced Isla) and was the 5th most popular name in Scotland in 2010. BTW Islay lies off the west coast of Scotland and is most well known for it's whiskey distilleries.


Beautiful scenery!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I called the adjudicator mid afternoon today and low and behold she had JUST sent my case up to the state department. She said I will know within two weeks. She sounded quite encouraging too so I'm a bit less anxious about it. Also called the attorney and filled them in on today's doctor's appointment just in case we do have to appeal. Just know it has moved along now to the final decision making body makes me feel better.



RookieRetiree said:


> I suppose that's what's been causing the headaches too....hope that it can be as simple a fix as injections. Certainly not easy being in pain all the time. Good luck with that. Your attorney may not know anything yet on the disability application, but may be able to tell you when your case will appear on the docket....around here, it takes about 6 months for the case to get the first review....I know we need job growth and this is one area where I think adding more people into the ranks would create better outcomes.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Please meet little Isla (Eye-la) Mae who arrived at 11:09 a.m. CST weighing in at 6 lbs. 8 oz. and 19" long. Mom and baby are doing fine and looking forward to getting some sleep now. And, I think I can do some focusing now...I've just been rambling around the house doing some laundry, making some bread...antsy!!
> 
> Our DS will call once they've settled in and then I'll know more - but it looks like she went into the hospital about 4:00 a.m. so 7 hours of labor doesn't sound too bad---don't know yet how long she spent at home before going to the hospital, but I doubt that either one of them got much sleep.
> 
> ...


Such a beautiful and precious little girl. Best wishes to parents


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Mine was the same colour, perhaps they only came in red and grey. My first record was Paralysed by Elvis Presley that my Dad had brought over by a journalist friend from America and I still have it.


Now you're making me wonder if mine was all red or was it red and grey?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good going Caren. Stick to your guns for sure. Glad insurance is covering it too!


NanaCaren said:


> I couldn't believe it they still didn't have it fixed. The mechanic road this time gave some stupid expiration. NOT satisfied, left the truck there again. This time the boss checked it out. Oh yes found the rim was bent, a new one is ordered. Caren is happy and proved to them she does know what she is talking about. Love my dad for teaching me about vehicles. Best part insurance covers it. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I think I am nearly finished for the day. I am taking a break so as not to get too run down.
> Your caplet is amazing


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> So sorry about Pippin


Me too.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

angelam said:


> My first record player was a Dansette too! I saved up and bought it when I first started working. I seem to remember it was a beige colour with a pinky/red lid!


So was mine. My father bought it for me when I was about 16 years old and the first records I owned were an LP of the Peer Gynt Suite and an EP (extended play, four tracks) of Acker Bilk and his jazz band. Oh such fun.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just received this from Maui from my son.
> 
> They are sitting having a snack and watching whales that are not far from shore. So good for them to get away from the winter.
> 
> thought you might enjoy!


What a nice treat for them in the middle of winter!
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I called the adjudicator mid afternoon today and low and behold she had JUST sent my case up to the state department. She said I will know within two weeks. She sounded quite encouraging too so I'm a bit less anxious about it. Also called the attorney and filled them in on today's doctor's appointment just in case we do have to appeal. Just know it has moved along now to the final decision making body makes me feel better.


Fingers crossed it all goes your way.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I will did not hear from them today so I will call them tomorrow. It means most likely I need to pay on what I owe more before they will schedule it. And, unfortunately if I get the disability I still will be paying for it...mostly my insurance will cover 85% of it but I WILL be able to pay off in full what I currently owe them and can move ahead on my DH's shoulder surgery. Just slowly moving forward, grinning and bearing it.



darowil said:


> Not what you want to hear-does this mean they not do anything until you get more paid? If you get disability approved will your treatment then be covered?


 :-D :-D :XD:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking purse purplefi - love the beads.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Gwen, let me know if you want any help developing a pattern. I find the best way is to cast on some stitches, knit a few rows and go with the flow. That's all I did for this little purse...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Aran, I'm very sorry to hear about Pippin, but I do think it was the right decision. It's sometimes harder to watch them suffer than it is to let them go. Gentle hugs to you, my friend.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

In my opinion it takes so long because of those that do try to abuse the system; it then affects the rest of us who are being honest. Oh well, will know whether I get it or will have to appeal in just a couple of weeks now. Marianne says the same thing about my case...that I have so much documentation she can't understand why it is taking so long.



Sorlenna said:


> My husband's disability took a bit over a year and we had to get a lawyer--he swore they're in it together so the lawyers get their share. With all the health problems he had documented, I never understood why they didn't award it right away.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Aran said:


> Barack O'Kitty has all of his stitches out & is a happy kitty again. We won't know the results of the pathology of the tumor for a few days yet.
> 
> However, now Pippin, my other black tom cat, is very sick. We don't know what's wrong. He was meowing loudly but not moving very much. His ear is bloody. We took him to the vet & are waiting to hear back from them.
> 
> Here's something funny, though. I have the first cold I've had in a while, so my co-worker told me that even though my nose is red, it's too late to get a job pulling Santa's sleigh.


Sorry yet another of your fur-babies is sick!!! I know Barack O'Kitty is happy to have the stitiches out. Praying the test results are good. 
So glad you still have a sense of humor even with the cold and red nose!
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> I forgot - duh.
> 
> sam


Did you find the needles?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Sandi I am so glad that you went in to the GP! Remember my friend, if you don't take care of yourself you're not any help to anyone else...i.e. Alan. I hope it works quickly and you are feeling better real soon. Also so wonderful that Alan will finally be getting his injections. Hate that it is going to be costly but like you said if it work than hallelujah!!! Will keep you both in my prayers and please keep us posted.



AZ Sticks said:


> I went to see my GP yesterday for an allergy shot - hoping that would take care of the sinus/nose issues..... she gave me the shot plus antibiotics, cough meds with codeine, and a nasal spray because I have infected sinuses,ears and on my way to the big P..... I knew I didn't feel good. I now have an allergy shot on my calendar for every 6 months to keep me from going through this again.... I just haven't had the time or energy to worry about myself the last little while - and man did I hear about it from her and Alan..... Looks like I will be able to pick up his injections tomorrow.... for the price of a used car.... . but if it works you will not hear me complain about the cost again. And the shots taper off so this is the spendy part of the treatment. I made up chicken enchiladas yesterday and never baked them - I was exhausted by the time I got home from the drs office yesterday, so that will be dinner tonight. Alan made breakfast sammies for both of us about 10 and that will last us until I bake the enchiladas this evening. A little spanish rice and refried beans for me and we will be set. I am going to go knit and rest. luv and peace to all - AZ


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Aran said:


> I just talked to the vet. Pippin was bleeding from lots of places & had lost lots of blood. He was diagnosed with feline leukemia & would need a blood transfusion but still had a poor prognosis at best so I told the vet to put him down. I had a bad feeling when we took him to the vet because he looked really really bad and was in a lot of pain. The vet asked if he got into any poison because he looked like he got into rat poisoning, but we don't know how that would have happened. It's possible he got into something outside.
> 
> He was a very sweet cat, very laid back. My brother & his husband went for a bike ride & met Pippin a few miles from home. They petted him & he showed up at our house the next day. He must have followed their scent.


Oh, Aran....I'm so very sorry!! Please get another cat right away to heal your heart and to keep Barack O'Kitty company. I find that a new fur-baby will make that heartache a little easier to bear!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I called the adjudicator mid afternoon today and low and behold she had JUST sent my case up to the state department. She said I will know within two weeks. She sounded quite encouraging too so I'm a bit less anxious about it. Also called the attorney and filled them in on today's doctor's appointment just in case we do have to appeal. Just know it has moved along now to the final decision making body makes me feel better.


I guess i've assumed your disability application was through federal Social Security. So I'm totally confused. Just hope you have some positive news very soon!
JuneK


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

I lost a kitty to the same thing. He got it when neighbor used spray on his garden (something we never did). Since then all my kitties are indoor kitties and II have eleven. That will teach m to adopt a stray to add to my household and find out later that she was in a family way. I also have three pure bread Shetland Sheepdogs. Knitting here is a real challenge.
In due time ; are you going to a
adopt another kitty to keep Barrack O'Kitty company ?



Aran said:


> I just talked to the vet. Pippin was bleeding from lots of places & had lost lots of blood. He was diagnosed with feline leukemia & would need a blood transfusion but still had a poor prognosis at best so I told the vet to put him down. I had a bad feeling when we took him to the vet because he looked really really bad and was in a lot of pain. The vet asked if he got into any poison because he looked like he got into rat poisoning, but we don't know how that would have happened. It's possible he got into something outside.
> 
> He was a very sweet cat, very laid back. My brother & his husband went for a bike ride & met Pippin a few miles from home. They petted him & he showed up at our house the next day. He must have followed their scent.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is certainly more snow than we had - wow - as long as I didn't need to be out in it I wouldn't mind. if I was going to move I would move where it was warm 365 days a year.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> --------------------
> Students have to learn printing and reading the abc's before you can write or read something more difficult. Our basic classes are just that, they teach the very first most important lessons - if they learn that then they can carry on with more involved and difficult projects. It is part of my job. My feeling is that people don't have to join in if feel
> that they don't like what we are doing. All we can do is the best we can - and each of us is different. It is something we have dealt with and will deal with again - and it doesn't worry me
> although I lost a lot of sleep the first couple of times it happened. The workshops fill the need that I hoped they would fill.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Angora1 for your prayers and concern. Unfortunately DH hasn't had his surgery yet....it is on hold still. He actually needs it on both shoulders; one shoulder is covered by workman's comp and he is going through treatment on their schedule right now. One more PT and then to physician who we know will be sending him for an MRI, yada, yada, yada...red tape. That the left shoulder. The right should has a full tear and he has been postponing it until my disability case is settled. This injury is NOT covered by workmans comp and He says we can't afford for him to be out of work for the 6-12 months they tell him he will be out unless I am drawing the disability. Really crappy situation. He is in much more pain than I am and really missing out on much needed sleep.



Angora1 said:


> Gwen, I am so sorry to hear about this pain you are still having. I know from experience that this can be so debilitating and unbelievably painful, sometimes making even breathing hard. I have had to learn my limitations even though the doctor that finally helped me told me I could do anything, well yes, I can, if I want to end up right back where I was. If they are able to help you, do not do any lifting over a certain weight or you will be right back where you are. I know. Yes, the pain isn't just limited to the back as the nerves to the legs are affected by the spine and the pain gets referred to the legs and feet in addition to the spine. Sort of like someone stabbing you from the inside out. My heart weighs heavy for you and nobody should have to go through the pain you are going through. Gentle but Big Hugs, I do hope they are able to help you and that disabilty goes though so you can get the tests done that are needed. It must be hard with both you and DH in constant pain. Hope his surgery was a success and he will start feeling better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for enlightening us Kate! You have such beautiful country side. I would love to be able to travel there.



KateB said:


> It's not an uncommon name here. I looked it up and according to Wickapedia it's derived from the Scottish Isle of Islay (pronounced Isla) and was the 5th most popular name in Scotland in 2010. BTW Islay lies off the west coast of Scotland and is most well known for it's whiskey distilleries.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

daralene - I always slip the first stitch as though to purl - and I always knit the last stitch - my sides have always matched.

sam



Angora1 said:


> OK, I'm confused. I've always heard we should slip the first stitch but when I went to put together the sides of the hood and the stitches are going in opposite directions it was harder to match. The lady at the Guild help table shared that it is better not to slip the first stitch. Then I asked at the Guild afghan table where I am doing a square for them and they said not to slip the first stitch. Here I've been concentrating so hard to remember to slip that first stitch of each row. Elizabeth Zimmerman and her daughter were doing something that needed to be put together and they said to slip the first and you would have half the stitches to match together.
> 
> Are there times that it is better to slip the first stitch and times it is better not to slip it????? :?:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have been told it would be 6-9 months. Of course that is without having to appeal. Praying no appeal is needed.



jknappva said:


> From the time my daughter's application for disability was first rejected, it took almost 18 months before she was scheduled to appear before the judge. She was in there 15 minutes so it didn't take long. Her lawyer said that some states the waiting period is as much as 2 yrs. Sure hope that's not the case with Georgia!
> JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I do the yogurt on cereal quite often; haven't tried it on oatmeal yet.


Pup lover said:


> I put yogurt on my oatmeal in the morning instead of milk, have put it on cheerios also instead of milk


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where did you find it daralene?

sam



Angora1 said:


> Thanks for that. Will check it out.
> 
> Did I tell you that I was able to get your Landscape book. I believe it is coming from Ireland and may be toward the end of February when it arrives. So excited to get it. I wasn't able to get the other one but I did try.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No...just the healing process....gave me specific exercises to be doing. It's more like muscle spasms than a headache actually.



Pup lover said:


> Couldnt be from all the knitting you have done!? :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just make sure you snug it up before you start the next row.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Hmmmm...sounds like it is a matter of personal choice then. I think I may start working the first stitch again as I was told when you slipped the first stitch it made a neater edge but the edge stitches often seem too loose when slipped.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the sympathy for Pippin. I was so focused on Barack & then this happens to Pippin. I've come to the conclusion that it's time to make all the cats indoor cats, but Barack won't like it all. My Gracie has made the switch, and she's okay with being a mostly indoor cat. I do let her out once in a while so she can get some sun. As for getting another cat, we never have to go find another cat. People dump them (Gracie) or they just show up. Barack does have another cat living in the house, but she's my sister's cat & will probably go back to my sister's house after November. She's a very sweet cat, and I'd love to keep her, but I don't know that that's going to happen.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I meant to say how much I loved the skull scarf. Will you be making the pattern available for purchase?



Sorlenna said:


> The pattern's pretty easy. Someone sent me a picture and I adapted it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is certainly more snow than we had - wow - as long as I didn't need to be out in it I wouldn't mind. if I was going to move I would move where it was warm 365 days a year.
> 
> sam


And David was saying yesterday that if we didn't have family commitments here he would move somewhere cooler- and he wouldn't have any great difficulty convincing me to go either.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Please meet little Isla (Eye-la) Mae who arrived at 11:09 a.m. CST weighing in at 6 lbs. 8 oz. and 19" long. Mom and baby are doing fine and looking forward to getting some sleep now. And, I think I can do some focusing now...I've just been rambling around the house doing some laundry, making some bread...antsy!!
> 
> Our DS will call once they've settled in and then I'll know more - but it looks like she went into the hospital about 4:00 a.m. so 7 hours of labor doesn't sound too bad---don't know yet how long she spent at home before going to the hospital, but I doubt that either one of them got much sleep.
> 
> ...


Congrats to all! How sweet!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have been told it would be 6-9 months. Of course that is without having to appeal. Praying no appeal is needed.


And do you get paid from the time you apply or the time it is approved? Here it's from the time apply so if takes a long time get a nice back payment.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had read as Sorlenna stated that you slip purl wise unless the pattern states otherwise. But don't ask me why.



Angora1 said:


> Some patterns specify, but I know consistency would matter. Some people say to knit in the back of the last stitch so it will be a little tighter when you slip. I think Rookie and Gwen have experience with slipping as to knit or as to purl.
> 
> The DVD's I'm watching said to do a test and see what you like, but I tend to watch the dvd's and you tube and all of you and see what is liked by those who have been doing it for years.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is certainly a different looking scarf. I know several children that would love them.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Well, at the risk of taking up nearly a page before I have to skip off to the next thing, I'll post once more.
> 
> Love all the pictures--the purple purse is lovely!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now those bring back some memories.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Hey everybody back on for a bit. Having a break from sorting and packing. Found probably at least 100 LP records. Wow some of them I remember, some I don't. I will post a few and see if anyone has any requests, there is quite a selection of records. If I have it I will post the cover of the album. :thumbup:
> 
> Then I am going back to catch up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...very funny Aran...hope you get over the cold quickly.

Glad Barack O'Kitting is doing well. So sorry to hear about Pippin. Could he have been in a fight or hit by a car or something? Hope you hear back soon and that he will recovery quickly.



Aran said:


> Barack O'Kitty has all of his stitches out & is a happy kitty again. We won't know the results of the pathology of the tumor for a few days yet.
> 
> However, now Pippin, my other black tom cat, is very sick. We don't know what's wrong. He was meowing loudly but not moving very much. His ear is bloody. We took him to the vet & are waiting to hear back from them.
> 
> Here's something funny, though. I have the first cold I've had in a while, so my co-worker told me that even though my nose is red, it's too late to get a job pulling Santa's sleigh.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mounds of healing energy zooming to surround jase in positive healing so that he is soon back in the pink with no after effects.

sam



jknappva said:


> I can't remember if I posted yesterday that my great-great nephew, Jase, had the croup and his mom took him to the ER night before last. Well, he was so bad last night that they took him back. He has RSV. And I remember that several people had mentioned their children had it when they were babies. I was so sorry to hear it and from the discussion here, I knew what it was when she posted it on FB!
> I'm praying he won't have any lasting complications from it.
> JuneK


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sandi please take better care of yourself! You cant take care of Alan if your sick, glad you have all the meds now just rest and get well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry about Pippin. It is said when they leave us to go over the rainbow bridge. I do think it sounds as if you made the right decision though. Condolences to you Aran.



Aran said:


> I just talked to the vet. Pippin was bleeding from lots of places & had lost lots of blood. He was diagnosed with feline leukemia & would need a blood transfusion but still had a poor prognosis at best so I told the vet to put him down. I had a bad feeling when we took him to the vet because he looked really really bad and was in a lot of pain. The vet asked if he got into any poison because he looked like he got into rat poisoning, but we don't know how that would have happened. It's possible he got into something outside.
> 
> He was a very sweet cat, very laid back. My brother & his husband went for a bike ride & met Pippin a few miles from home. They petted him & he showed up at our house the next day. He must have followed their scent.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gwen I'm sure everyone will be happy being closer together. Prayers that your disability is approved and quick!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, at the risk of taking up nearly a page before I have to skip off to the next thing, I'll post once more.
> 
> The scarf is very cool :thumbup: :thumbup: Love it


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

June they explained to me that there are 2 types of disability and both are through Social Security. I don't qualify for one of them but did the other....I forget the difference. I think it has to do with how much you make and because I do get teacher retirement I didn't qualify for the one. I may be remembering the difference incorrectly though.



jknappva said:


> I guess i've assumed your disability application was through federal Social Security. So I'm totally confused. Just hope you have some positive news very soon!
> JuneK


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> The pattern's pretty easy. Someone sent me a picture and I adapted it.


Please say its knitting, I cant crochet


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, once approved I wil get paid back payments from the time I applied which was June 7th. Marianne told me that it only took a month for her to get her back amount so I'm hoping not only will it be approved but that the back amount will not take too long to come in.



darowil said:


> And do you get paid from the time you apply or the time it is approved? Here it's from the time apply so if takes a long time get a nice back payment.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, I'm off to work on my Maritime Kerchief and adding in beads. S...L...O...W going; only on row 7....pattern isn't difficult just learning about adding beads is fiddly for me but getting there. Crossing my fingers it will turn out well.
PROMISE...I'll post a picture when I get it done but don't expect it too soon...ROFL....TTYL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Please say its knitting, I cant crochet


Oh, sorry...it's not knitting. I have been working on adapting it to knitting but so far not happy with it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks....yes & ooops....Honorary Uncles also welcomed!!


Grandmapaula said:


> Rookie, your granddaughter is a beauty! Congratulations to all. Love, Auntie Paula and Uncle Bob


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is great news----hope it goes as quickly as expected.



Gweniepooh said:


> I called the adjudicator mid afternoon today and low and behold she had JUST sent my case up to the state department. She said I will know within two weeks. She sounded quite encouraging too so I'm a bit less anxious about it. Also called the attorney and filled them in on today's doctor's appointment just in case we do have to appeal. Just know it has moved along now to the final decision making body makes me feel better.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Great attitude---and know that Medicare will kick in the earliest of your 65th birthday or 24 months after disability date. That may cover more than your current insurance.



Gweniepooh said:


> I will did not hear from them today so I will call them tomorrow. It means most likely I need to pay on what I owe more before they will schedule it. And, unfortunately if I get the disability I still will be paying for it...mostly my insurance will cover 85% of it but I WILL be able to pay off in full what I currently owe them and can move ahead on my DH's shoulder surgery. Just slowly moving forward, grinning and bearing it.
> 
> :-D :-D :XD:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Aran said:


> I just talked to the vet. Pippin was bleeding from lots of places & had lost lots of blood. He was diagnosed with feline leukemia & would need a blood transfusion but still had a poor prognosis at best so I told the vet to put him down. I had a bad feeling when we took him to the vet because he looked really really bad and was in a lot of pain. The vet asked if he got into any poison because he looked like he got into rat poisoning, but we don't know how that would have happened. It's possible he got into something outside.
> 
> He was a very sweet cat, very laid back. My brother & his husband went for a bike ride & met Pippin a few miles from home. They petted him & he showed up at our house the next day. He must have followed their scent.


So sorry to hear that. I still miss my Carter but as I am moving I am not getting another cat. Sometimes it is good to wait a while.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Congrats Rookie on a beautiful little girl and so alert. I think she wants to meet her honorary family. She doesn't want to miss out on anything. 

I am so exhausted today and would love to comment on several people's posts, but I am not thinking too clearly at the moment and my hands are having difficulty typing so I am going to head off to find some sleep. 

Take care and know I am thinking of you.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Bulldog -- I am not sure whether I have acknowledged your wonderful posts recently . I read every one and I appreciate the kindness you show to us all. NOthing is ever negative and your posts are full of positives. thanks for contributing so much to this forum.

Shirley, you brought me to tears. What a sweet thing to say. I don't express near enough how much I admire all your beautiful work and so enjoy your stories. You, my sweetie, are an inspiration to us all.
Julie, your bag is just wonderful. Your DGD is going to love it. You are another whose talent is outstanding. We have so many talented ladies on this forum who make me strive to do more and better with my knitting. I have crocetted all my life but can so small spurts now due to my shoulder. Knitting doesn't seem to aggravate it as much.
Melody, you have such a big heart and are so compassionate in reaching out to others. You are always giving. I pray it is reciprocated to you occasionally. Praying for tomorrow that good news awaits on apartment.
Sam, thanks for letting us know about Zoe. Prayer warriors are at work.
Purple, your pictures are just so soothing. I loved your little purple purse. Purple and red are my favorite colors to wear.
Will try and catch up some more. Have spent most of the day at the Doctors office. My, you ladies have been chatty. I was caught up when I left the house. I love it though as I love you....To The Moon & Back....Betty


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

OK, I'm confused. I've always heard we should slip the first stitch but when I went to put together the sides of the hood and the stitches are going in opposite directions it was harder to match. The lady at the Guild help table shared that it is better not to slip the first stitch. Then I asked at the Guild afghan table where I am doing a square for them and they said not to slip the first stitch. Here I've been concentrating so hard to remember to slip that first stitch of each row. Elizabeth Zimmerman and her daughter were doing something that needed to be put together and they said to slip the first and you would have half the stitches to match together.

Are there times that it is better to slip the first stitch and times it is better not to slip it????? 



Words of kindness heal. 


I'm right there with your, Daralene. I sm still working on my strips for my Afghan for my Kingsized bed and I am slipping the first stitch and knitting the last stitch. I was told it would be easier to sew together that way. I read somewhere the other day to pull the yarn forward before knitting the last stitch and it would make a wonderful edge to sew together.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ooopps...this information makes me think that my earlier information about Medicare may be wrong....it depends if either you or your employer made contributions into Medicare...hopefully, the retiree medical coverage is included in the pension.



Gweniepooh said:


> June they explained to me that there are 2 types of disability and both are through Social Security. I don't qualify for one of them but did the other....I forget the difference. I think it has to do with how much you make and because I do get teacher retirement I didn't qualify for the one. I may be remembering the difference incorrectly though.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Does it matter if you slip it knit wise or purl wise?


I slip the first stitch purlwise and knit the last stitch. If it seems loose at the edge just pull the first stitch a little bit tighter.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gwen....they should send you back payment to the date that disability is determined to have begun - or at least that is the rule that the Federal Social Security Disability follows.

Gweniepooh]Yes, once approved I wil get paid back payments from the time I applied which was June 7th. Marianne told me that it only took a month for her to get her back amount so I'm hoping not only will it be approved but that the back amount will not take too long to come in.[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Aran- big hugs...so sorry to hear about Pippin...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, once approved I wil get paid back payments from the time I applied which was June 7th. Marianne told me that it only took a month for her to get her back amount so I'm hoping not only will it be approved but that the back amount will not take too long to come in.


That'll be handy when (and if of course) you get that.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Doesn't seem as hot today- it hadn't reached 100 at 11am.
I went to sleep as I hoped- only to have Maryanne ring me after 15 minutes!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, I hope you get your disability issues sorted out soon. I don't know how your poor husband is managing to work with torn rotator cuff, that is so painful. Mine is only partially torn & is driving me crazy.

AZ stciks, I hope you get feeling better soon,you must take care of yourself if you are going to look after your husband.

Rookie, your grand daughter is beautiful. I have heard that name several times around here. I didn't know the source of the name so thanks to Kate for that. Also thanks Kate for posting the great photos of her beautiful country.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I guess i've assumed your disability application was through federal Social Security. So I'm totally confused. Just hope you have some positive news very soon!
> JuneK


Each State has SS districts that hear the cases.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

June so sorry to hear about little one with rsv prayers going up. Is there someone else that currently has a little one with the same thing or just stories from the past? Im sorry I get confused reading some at work and some at home. You are all in my prayers everyday.

Aran so sorry about Pippin. Hugs

Sandi was so concerned about you forgot to say yay!! for Alan finally getting his shots.

We had a few flurries today they say possibly an inch over night. The wind is sure howling away, can hear it through the windows and all! 

Got to get DH up and off to work then knit a bit.
Prayers n hugs!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Wonderful news, Jeannette. My "little niece of the heart" is just a little angel.
Kathy, congratulations on your son's promotion. Money is not the most important thing in life. For his wife to be able to spend more time with family is a true blessing. All their needs will be met. Bet we prayer warriors have time to add little Coca Kitty to our list.
Gwen, so thrilled your daughter is getting married and moving close to Moma. I know you are excited. I am so sorry you are experiencing so many headaches and have such problems in your spine. I can certainly empathize on this one. The shots are a great help. Pain down the legs can be unbearable. I will definitely be lifting you up. Regarding disability, I, too, got a lawyer to take my case. It took about nine months, but I got it. We have you covered on this one.
Watching closely to see what comments are on the slip stitch.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> June so sorry to hear about little one with rsv prayers going up. Is there someone else that currently has a little one with the same thing or just stories from the past? Im sorry I get confused reading some at work and some at home. You are all in my prayers everyday


My GD may have it--I haven't heard about the test results yet. She was better after a breathing treatment at the doc yesterday.

EDIT: Just heard it's NOT the awful virus. Thank goodness! She does have an upper respiratory infection and is on breathing treatments but whew.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> It's not an uncommon name here. I looked it up and according to Wickapedia it's derived from the Scottish Isle of Islay (pronounced Isla) and was the 5th most popular name in Scotland in 2010. BTW Islay lies off the west coast of Scotland and is most well known for it's whiskey distilleries.


Awesome!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Aran said:


> I just talked to the vet. Pippin was bleeding from lots of places & had lost lots of blood. He was diagnosed with feline leukemia & would need a blood transfusion but still had a poor prognosis at best so I told the vet to put him down. I had a bad feeling when we took him to the vet because he looked really really bad and was in a lot of pain. The vet asked if he got into any poison because he looked like he got into rat poisoning, but we don't know how that would have happened. It's possible he got into something outside.
> 
> He was a very sweet cat, very laid back. My brother & his husband went for a bike ride & met Pippin a few miles from home. They petted him & he showed up at our house the next day. He must have followed their scent.


  so sorry,


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I called the adjudicator mid afternoon today and low and behold she had JUST sent my case up to the state department. She said I will know within two weeks. She sounded quite encouraging too so I'm a bit less anxious about it. Also called the attorney and filled them in on today's doctor's appointment just in case we do have to appeal. Just know it has moved along now to the final decision making body makes me feel better.


Get ready, Get ready, another answered prayer coming up. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Aran said:


> I just talked to the vet. Pippin was bleeding from lots of places & had lost lots of blood. He was diagnosed with feline leukemia & would need a blood transfusion but still had a poor prognosis at best so I told the vet to put him down. I had a bad feeling when we took him to the vet because he looked really really bad and was in a lot of pain. The vet asked if he got into any poison because he looked like he got into rat poisoning, but we don't know how that would have happened. It's possible he got into something outside.
> 
> He was a very sweet cat, very laid back. My brother & his husband went for a bike ride & met Pippin a few miles from home. They petted him & he showed up at our house the next day. He must have followed their scent.


Sorry to hear of the loss of Pippin- but at least Barrack o'Kitty is feeling back to himself.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> About every 10 days, I check that the feed is accessible to the adult bees that comprise the winter colony. There is little if any brood at this time but as the days lengthen and the temperatures rise, the queen starts to lay increasingly. We don't usually do a full hive inspection until a day in April warm enough to wear a Tee-shirt. Then its on with the beesuits and away we go! Cian likes hats. I've knitted various hats for him and he likes to tug these on and off. Best fun when wearing a hat when one is only 2.5 years old. He's my wee treasure. They're all my wee treasures!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

So glad you got some encouraging words on disability,Gwen. I just know Our Friend Upstairs is taking care of it.
Sorlenna, forgot to tell you how unusual and unique and pretty your scar was. All your work in wonderful.
Sandi, please take care of yourself, sweetie. I know Alan is your top priority, but as someone once told me, In order to take care of others, you must take care of yourself. What a hole there would be here if you were not amongst us.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> If Shirley feels it is worth having a workshop in it I guess that is a possibility! Maybe if you ask her? or do you want me to?


She recently asked for volunteers for workshops. I'll be glad to suggest it. It would be lovely after people have learned how to bead to have such a lovely purse to make for themselves or a gift. I'll be glad to mention it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Aran wrote:
I just talked to the vet. Pippin was bleeding from lots of places & had lost lots of blood. He was diagnosed with feline leukemia & would need a blood transfusion but still had a poor prognosis at best so I told the vet to put him down. I had a bad feeling when we took him to the vet because he looked really really bad and was in a lot of pain. The vet asked if he got into any poison because he looked like he got into rat poisoning, but we don't know how that would have happened. It's possible he got into something outside.

He was a very sweet cat, very laid back. My brother & his husband went for a bike ride & met Pippin a few miles from home. They petted him & he showed up at our house the next day. He must have followed their scent.

My sympathies on losing your precious cat. Such a shame. Sweet kitty had a lovely home with you and a life that he wouldn't have had without you. I know it will be hard for a while, so here's a hug.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Bulldog -- I am not sure whether I have acknowledged your wonderful posts recently . I read every one and I appreciate the kindness you show to us all. NOthing is ever negative and your posts are full of positives. thanks for contributing so much to this forum.
> 
> Shirley, you brought me to tears. What a sweet thing to say. I don't express near enough how much I admire all your beautiful work and so enjoy your stories. You, my sweetie, are an inspiration to us all.
> Julie, your bag is just wonderful. Your DGD is going to love it. You are another whose talent is outstanding. We have so many talented ladies on this forum who make me strive to do more and better with my knitting. I have crocetted all my life but can so small spurts now due to my shoulder. Knitting doesn't seem to aggravate it as much.
> ...


Thanks, Betty! I won't know what the reaction is until Friday next week at the earliest.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh wrote:
I called the adjudicator mid afternoon today and low and behold she had JUST sent my case up to the state department. She said I will know within two weeks. She sounded quite encouraging too so I'm a bit less anxious about it. Also called the attorney and filled them in on today's doctor's appointment just in case we do have to appeal. Just know it has moved along now to the final decision making body makes me feel better.


This is wonderful news Gwen. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I know it has been way too long already, but now at least the end is in sight.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Time for bed, almost done my bead bag, will show it soon. Fun project.
Pray all have a wonderful tomorrow,praying for strength, healing, comfort and peace, and laced with love. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> My GD may have it--I haven't heard about the test results yet. She was better after a breathing treatment at the doc yesterday.
> 
> EDIT: Just heard it's NOT the awful virus. Thank goodness! She does have an upper respiratory infection and is on breathing treatments but whew.


Hope your little sweetie pie will soon be feeling better and so glad to hear it isn't that virus. Let us know how she is doing.

I actually left the Knitting Guild meeting as so many weren't feeling well and two came at the beginning and had to leave. Figured I was best out of there with the flu making its rounds.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> She recently asked for volunteers for workshops. I'll be glad to suggest it. It would be lovely after people have learned how to bead to have such a lovely purse to make for themselves or a gift. I'll be glad to mention it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> My GD may have it--I haven't heard about the test results yet. She was better after a breathing treatment at the doc yesterday.
> 
> EDIT: Just heard it's NOT the awful virus. Thank goodness! She does have an upper respiratory infection and is on breathing treatments but whew.


Forgot to say something about the scarf but was fascinated by it. Is it symbolic and of what??


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sometimes, the male gender just has a knack for living up to their estimation of the female IQ, Margaret.

Ohio Joy



darowil said:


> Maryanne had an apnea mat and it was going off frequently (and I could see her moving) so knew something was wrong. Took it to the hospital and the guy basically told me I was stupid but I'll have a look to keep you happy. Only to discover a loose wire! To this day I do not know why he needed to tell me I was stupid before looking at the mat- instead of which he came out of it looking stupid.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:30ish pm and Gage is in bed sound asleep. 
I finished sewing the little purple sweater together tonight and am posting pics. I also cast on tonight for the bonnet that match and will be making the booties too. I am using up leftover balls of purples that I have used in other projects. 


Then I am going back to catch up.

Sorry for the sideways pic.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:30ish pm and Gage is in bed sound asleep.
> I finished sewing the little purple sweater together tonight and am posting pics. I also cast on tonight for the bonnet that match and will be making the booties too. I am using up leftover balls of purples that I have used in other projects.
> 
> Then I am going back to catch up.
> ...


That is looking good, Melody!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> My GD may have it--I haven't heard about the test results yet. She was better after a breathing treatment at the doc yesterday.
> 
> EDIT: Just heard it's NOT the awful virus. Thank goodness! She does have an upper respiratory infection and is on breathing treatments but whew.


Glad its not the rsv! Trouble brwathing is bad enough my DGS hascto have breathing treatments on a regular basis, hoping he out grows it. Keeping your GD in my prayers also.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hope your little sweetie pie will soon be feeling better and so glad to hear it isn't that virus. Let us know how she is doing.
> 
> I actually left the Knitting Guild meeting as so many weren't feeling well and two came at the beginning and had to leave. Figured I was best out of there with the flu making its rounds.


He just posted a picture on facebook and she looks good.  Oma is happier knowing she's on the mend.

I am generally avoiding the public as much as possible right now--who needs the flu? I keep my gloves on at the store and wash my hands when I get home. LOL

The scarf is a skull motif, repeated down from the top.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is looking good, Melody!


Ditto! :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, thank God for the good news, *Gwen*. I'll bet you were about to think you'd never hear such news. After all this time it has to be a relief.

I'm so happy for you!!

Ohio Joy



Gweniepooh said:


> I called the adjudicator mid afternoon today and low and behold she had JUST sent my case up to the state department. She said I will know within two weeks. She sounded quite encouraging too so I'm a bit less anxious about it. Also called the attorney and filled them in on today's doctor's appointment just in case we do have to appeal. Just know it has moved along now to the final decision making body makes me feel better.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Rookie- ya it was pizza from my work. Yummy.  
Aran- Saddened to hear of Pippins passing over the rainbow bridge. My sympathies to you.
Betty- You are one fantastic lady yourself. (((hugs)))
Julie, thanks for the compliment. :thumbup:
Sorlenna- Thank you too. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Glad its not the rsv! Trouble brwathing is bad enough my DGS hascto have breathing treatments on a regular basis, hoping he out grows it. Keeping your GD in my prayers also.


That brought back some hard memories for me. I was never so scared in my life as when I thought my baby boy might die. He is a fine healthy young man now and I'm proud of him.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lovely job Mel! I like the two tone purple.

Got an email forwarded to me about a Fiber Guild in Bloomington wanting to start meeting again! Replied to the email so they know I am interested and now I cant wait till the 26th! Would be nice to meet people in my area that knit, crochet etc. They are including spinning, felting and something else cant remember what. Have been sneezing all day and have doubled up on my vitamin c and elderberry and added some zinc to hopefully keep it at bay. Seems like this stuff is everywhere  :thumbdown:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> That brought back some hard memories for me. I was never so scared in my life as when I thought my baby boy might die. He is a fine healthy young man now and I'm proud of him.


I cannot imagine that, Im glad that he came through everything ok. I was very lucky and my boys didnt have any major things. Just the usual ear aches and tonsilitis.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Melody, your sweater is just adorable. You did such a good job!
Aron, my condolences. It is never easy losing our furbabies.
Went to see Dr today. The allergist my GP sent me to. They did all the sticks on my back and PTL, I do not have allergies. Dr Dan was concerned about all the sinus infections. This Dr says he thinks wee can get the chronic rhinitis under control by adjusting my medications. I'm gonna open my own pharmacy soon!
In the coarse of the exam, the nurse found an ugly looking mole and brought it to the Drs attention. Now I have to see yet another Dr!
Thanks for the site, Julie. I have been looking through my books for stitch patterns for my square or squares. I have to read over the guidelines again that I stored to file.
Spent four hours at the Drs office, then had to run by post office, and get gas. Got home, unloaded dishwasher, put up rest of groceries Jim bought, and got supper together. Maybe I will be able to sleep tonight! 
I Love You All to the Moon and Back....Betty
If I forgot anybody, it is not that I don't love you, it is Sometimer's Disease.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> She recently asked for volunteers for workshops. I'll be glad to suggest it. It would be lovely after people have learned how to bead to have such a lovely purse to make for themselves or a gift. I'll be glad to mention it.


I will have to go back and read the original post -- it is something to think about


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Aran, so sorry you had to have your cat put to sleep. You've lost a member of your family, but Pippin will be waiting for you at the rainbow bridge, along with other pets you've lost. I know I'm going to have a lot of dogs and a couple cats waiting for me - don't know which I'll be happiest to see. 
Love and a sympathetic hug {{{Aran}}}, Paula


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks angora - he will be taking humira which is the same type of injection. And the insurance does pay part of it.... But it is still going to be similar in price to the remicade. I slept for a while before dinner and feel better now than I have in a while.... On to health!


Angora1 said:


> So glad you got your shot and that Alan will get his. I know it can be in the thousands for the first shots of Remicade. Not sure if what that is what Alan is getting or not. Will the insurance help with some of it. It is soooo expensive but I know you have no choice when it is DH's life.
> 
> Yes, hard for the caretaker to take care of themselves. Often they end up in worse shape than the person they are caring for, so I am glad Alan and the doctor are supporting you and want you to take care of you too. Not an easy thing to do. When you are so exhausted too it is harder to have the energy to go around for all that is needed. Now to get well and keep those allergies under control.
> 
> Thinking of you and sending healing wishes for YOU and DH.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sometimes, the male gender just has a knack for living up to their estimation of the female IQ, Margaret.
> 
> Ohio Joy


sometimes they really do excell themselves- and we ofcourse never look silly in front of them


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

KateB said:


> Please take care, you're too precious to us to get ill!


That is so sweet of you Kate! I am going to get better and do a better job of staying well.....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It turned out great - I love the colors together. You are a speed knitter, that's for sure.



gagesmom said:


> 9:30ish pm and Gage is in bed sound asleep.
> I finished sewing the little purple sweater together tonight and am posting pics. I also cast on tonight for the bonnet that match and will be making the booties too. I am using up leftover balls of purples that I have used in other projects.
> 
> Then I am going back to catch up.
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sandi, Sorry you are sick but glad you have medicine and shot. I pray that Alan's medication will work. What is the injection med? I've forgotten. Hugs to both of you.
Angora, thank you for info on mattress stitch. As an E. Zimmerman fan I've always slipped the first stitch. Now have to break that habit as mattress st. is the only one I know.
Caren, You of girl! Love that you make them do it over until job done correctly.
Pup Lover, I also put yogurt on my cereal/oatmeal.
Aran, glad Barack has stitches out. How horrible to find out Pippin had Leukemia and had to be put down. Hugs.
Shirley, Maui, hoW marvelous. Thank you for pic.
June, healing energy sent for Jase.'
Gwen, hope disability kicks in pronto.
Rookie, Congratulations grandma! Isla is beautiful and I love the name.Welcom to the world Isla.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maryanne seems to have a line today telling her when I have gone to sleep- this time I got 5 minutes in! At lest I don't need to worry about getting so much today it wil keep me awake. But I then had a call about 5 minutes after she rang so it wouldn't have made much difference.
These ones don't want to be photos. I'm sure Shirley will know what to do with them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You bet! On to health!!



AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks angora - he will be taking humira which is the same type of injection. And the insurance does pay part of it.... But it is still going to be similar in price to the remicade. I slept for a while before dinner and feel better now than I have in a while.... On to health!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Off to bed as I have to work in the morning after I get Gage on the bus and off to school.

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

jknappva said:


> So glad the dr. found out what was wrong It's so easy to forget to look after ourselves when loved ones need attention.
> Praying you'll soon be well again. Hurray for the injections finally being available.
> JUnek


Thanks June!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I would certainly try to keep them or at least look into what they would be worth as collectors items. I had a whole box full that were left at my moms house. My brother threw them out & I have often wondered what they would have been worth as I had a couple of the original Beatles albums.


check out the program the Canadian Pickers I believe they have a web page and they would know the approximate price. they are headquartered here but go to Ontario all the time. One of them Sheldon was the auctioneer for the quilt project - he sold a lot of my work for Breast cancer. or go to a reputable person who knows about antiques. some could definitely be valuable. I just phoned a friend of mine who really knows value of collectibles. She and her husband said that some in their covers could be valuable.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Jeanette, your new baby is so sweet and alert. Congratulations for the lovely babe and God bless you all.

Aran, so sorry about the passing of Pippin but so happy that Barack is mending well.

Since Bulldog mentioned the afghan squares, let me post a reminder about them:

*8''x8'' squares knit or crocheted in acrylic yarn in whatever color(s) of your choice. Slipped stitch or single crochet edges and composed of whatever stitch(es) or pattern you prefer.*

Please remember to identify any and all squares you send to me with your name, identify the stitch or pattern you used and the color name/brand of yarn . . . . We are intending to chart the squares so that the lucky KAP attendee(s) who take it/them home can ask for any further info desired regarding a particular square or yarn or stitch/pattern.

I need to receive them no later than *1 June 2014*
If you need my personal mailing address, please PM me at *jheiens*.

Of course, everyone at the KAP will be ''oooohing and aaahing'' over all the squares all weekend at the KAP.

Wish you all could join us.

Ohio Joy

(Did I leave anything out, Gwen?)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Shirley can you change my meowl downloads into photos?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope you get better soon---sounds very much like what our DD#1 had over the Christmas break. I wonder if she's ever been tested for allergies?!


I have never been tested... But a couple of years ago she had run out of options to keep me free of sinus infections and suggested an allergy shot. I took it and it made a huge difference.... I took another one a year later and it's now a year again..... She says she will do them every 6 months so I have it on my calendar for July 1st.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Aran said:


> I just talked to the vet. Pippin was bleeding from lots of places & had lost lots of blood. He was diagnosed with feline leukemia & would need a blood transfusion but still had a poor prognosis at best so I told the vet to put him down. I had a bad feeling when we took him to the vet because he looked really really bad and was in a lot of pain. The vet asked if he got into any poison because he looked like he got into rat poisoning, but we don't know how that would have happened. It's possible he got into something outside.
> 
> He was a very sweet cat, very laid back. My brother & his husband went for a bike ride & met Pippin a few miles from home. They petted him & he showed up at our house the next day. He must have followed their scent.


I'm so sorry to hear this Aran - we have to make tough choices for our little buddies- big hugs. Luv- AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Sandi I am so glad that you went in to the GP! Remember my friend, if you don't take care of yourself you're not any help to anyone else...i.e. Alan. I hope it works quickly and you are feeling better real soon. Also so wonderful that Alan will finally be getting his injections. Hate that it is going to be costly but like you said if it work than hallelujah!!! Will keep you both in my prayers and please keep us posted.


Thanks sweetie! We're hanging in there. I hope that you get good news about your disability application...and if not then just file your appeal right away.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Sandi please take better care of yourself! You cant take care of Alan if your sick, glad you have all the meds now just rest and get well.


Thanks dawn.... Feeling better already... Took my 2 super antibiotic pills this morning and then 1 for each day for 4 days... I will be back full speed soon.... It just kind of snuck up on me!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> He just posted a picture on facebook and she looks good.  Oma is happier knowing she's on the mend.
> 
> I am generally avoiding the public as much as possible right now--who needs the flu? I keep my gloves on at the store and wash my hands when I get home. LOL
> 
> The scarf is a skull motif, repeated down from the top.


So glad to hear she is doing so well. Oma is what I know as German for grandma. I was ersatz Oma, or substitute grandma for some children when I lived over there.

I wash my hands when I get home too and try to train DH to do the same. He is getting much better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Melody, your sweater is just adorable. You did such a good job!
> Aron, my condolences. It is never easy losing our furbabies.
> Went to see Dr today. The allergist my GP sent me to. They did all the sticks on my back and PTL, I do not have allergies. Dr Dan was concerned about all the sinus infections. This Dr says he thinks wee can get the chronic rhinitis under control by adjusting my medications. I'm gonna open my own pharmacy soon!
> In the coarse of the exam, the nurse found an ugly looking mole and brought it to the Drs attention. Now I have to see yet another Dr!
> ...


It is all very logical and helpful!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I hope you get your disability issues sorted out soon. I don't know how your poor husband is managing to work with torn rotator cuff, that is so painful. Mine is only partially torn & is driving me crazy.
> 
> AZ stciks, I hope you get feeling better soon,you must take care of yourself if you are going to look after your husband.
> 
> Rookie, your grand daughter is beautiful. I have heard that name several times around here. I didn't know the source of the name so thanks to Kate for that. Also thanks Kate for posting the great photos of her beautiful country.


Thanks Bonnie - I will be up and attem before you know it!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Joy, thanks so much for posting the specifications again. I couldn't remember if they were to be 7 inches or 8 inches.

Peggy.[

Since Bulldog mentioned the afghan squares, let me post a reminder about them:

*8''x8'' squares knit or crocheted in acrylic yarn in whatever color(s) of your choice. Slipped stitch or single crochet edges and composed of whatever stitch(es) or pattern you prefer.*

Please remember to identify any and all squares you send to me with your name, identify the stitch or pattern you used and the color name/brand of yarn . . . . We are intending to chart the squares so that the lucky KAP attendee(s) who take it/them home can ask for any further info desired regarding a particular square or yarn or stitch/pattern.

I need to receive them no later than *1 June 2014*
If you need my personal mailing address, please PM me at *jheiens*.

Of course, everyone at the KAP will be ''oooohing and aaahing'' over all the squares all weekend at the KAP.

Wish you all could join us.

Ohio Joy

(Did I leave anything out, Gwen?)[/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> June so sorry to hear about little one with rsv prayers going up. Is there someone else that currently has a little one with the same thing or just stories from the past? Im sorry I get confused reading some at work and some at home. You are all in my prayers everyday.
> 
> Aran so sorry about Pippin. Hugs
> 
> ...


Thanks dawn - I'll pass on the yay!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Alan - so sorry you had to put Pippin down. I certainly understand that. Our pets become part of our family. You are in my prayers.

Sam, I finished that visor for the Sir Knight Helmet. Just have to find two buttons to sew onto the hat for the visor and then I can post a picture.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My GD may have it--I haven't heard about the test results yet. She was better after a breathing treatment at the doc yesterday.
> 
> EDIT: Just heard it's NOT the awful virus. Thank goodness! She does have an upper respiratory infection and is on breathing treatments but whew.


So glad to hear it isn't RSV - hope she is better soon!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Angora1 for your prayers and concern. Unfortunately DH hasn't had his surgery yet....it is on hold still. He actually needs it on both shoulders; one shoulder is covered by workman's comp and he is going through treatment on their schedule right now. One more PT and then to physician who we know will be sending him for an MRI, yada, yada, yada...red tape. That the left shoulder. The right should has a full tear and he has been postponing it until my disability case is settled. This injury is NOT covered by workmans comp and He says we can't afford for him to be out of work for the 6-12 months they tell him he will be out unless I am drawing the disability. Really crappy situation. He is in much more pain than I am and really missing out on much needed sleep.


Hard to imagine both of you in such pain. It must be so difficult when both of you are limited in what you can do. Let's hope that they can help get him out of this pain.

So glad your DD is going to move back closer to family. Just wonderful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you everybody for letting me know what you do about slipping the first stitch. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Much appreciated.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have been told it would be 6-9 months. Of course that is without having to appeal. Praying no appeal is needed.


I hope no appeal is necessary too. Sounds good!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I can't remember if I posted yesterday that my great-great nephew, Jase, had the croup and his mom took him to the ER night before last. Well, he was so bad last night that they took him back. He has RSV. And I remember that several people had mentioned their children had it when they were babies. I was so sorry to hear it and from the discussion here, I knew what it was when she posted it on FB!
> I'm praying he won't have any lasting complications from it.
> JuneK


I missed this post about jase and came back to see what I could find after Sorlenna's post about her DGD. I hope he is better soon and has no lingering trouble from this June.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> where did you find it daralene?
> 
> sam


I found it on Amazon in the list of other book stores that carry it. Amazon is out of stock for its own storehouse but one of their listed bookstores had it.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

gottastch said:


> Kitty Cocoa seems to have developed a lump on her bottom lip and I will be taking her to the vet this afternoon to have it looked at. I can't tell if she maybe did something to herself (like jumping down from someplace high and landing wrong and hitting her lip) or exactly what. I don't see any abrasion or cut but it is definitely swollen. I figured it is best to get it checked to ease my (mostly DH's) mind; Kitty Cocoa is his baby.


I will be waiting to see if it turns out to be an allergy. We had a sweet boy named Tipsy that had a reaction like that and turned out to be allergic to the plastic his feeding dish was made from. We used ceramic or metal after that and he did well.
EJ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> So glad you got some encouraging words on disability,Gwen. I just know Our Friend Upstairs is taking care of it.
> Sorlenna, forgot to tell you how unusual and unique and pretty your scar was. All your work in wonderful.
> Sandi, please take care of yourself, sweetie. I know Alan is your top priority, but as someone once told me, In order to take care of others, you must take care of yourself. What a hole there would be here if you were not amongst us.


Thank you for the sweet thought dear Betty! We will both be fine - luv- AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You bet! On to health!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> So glad to hear she is doing so well. Oma is what I know as German for grandma. I was ersatz Oma, or substitute grandma for some children when I lived over there.
> 
> I wash my hands when I get home too and try to train DH to do the same. He is getting much better.


Yes, I am Oma. My mother is Grandma, and my grandmother was Mamaw.

I'm looking forward to seeing the Sir Knight hat!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*The Parade of students work Basic Beading - by purplefi *and can be found here;

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-230265-1.html#4640422

I just opened it so pictures will be posted tomorrow. I hope you will visit it and see the great work.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh yes....but I've had some fresh horseradish stronger than the wasabi. DH and DS bought some wasabi chips (crisps) while in Germany and now he wants me to try to find them over here. In checking on Amazon, they're available in Canada and just about anywhere else...but not here.


All this horseradish talk is bringing back memories. My dad grew it, and in the fall when it was ready to be ground up, mom would send him outside with the blender so that the strong odor didn't invade the kitchen. I like about 1/2 tsp. in 1 can of tuna with some celery and mayo for sandwiches.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> My DD said the same thing! She's already worrying about me getting together with people I don't really know. i told her that I didn't think too many of you look dangerous!


Are you going to KAP this year? We must talk....


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

This very pretty FREE pattern came in my in box this morning. I hav just e-mailed Purple to see if this would be suitable to bead. It's so pretty that I think I'll do the scarf even if it must be without the beads. I love knitting lace. 
What do you think Shirley? Would it work?
Trisha


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Too Rookie Retiree: Baby Isla is beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

And, I thought I was the only one that liked it with tuna!! My Mom didn't have a blender or food processor and we would use the meat grinder to run the horseradish through it....we'd take turns turning the crank (luckily, there were a lot of us!) and we'd generally tie wet tea towels around our noses and mouths. We all loved it once it was set up with either vinegar or with sour cream or whipped cream; but it was sure strong!! I like it on bologna sandwiches and on eggs too.



machriste said:


> All this horseradish talk is bringing back memories. My dad grew it, and in the fall when it was ready to be ground up, mom would send him outside with the blender so that the strong odor didn't invade the kitchen. I like about 1/2 tsp. in 1 can of tuna with some celery and mayo for sandwiches.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> No, I wasn't expecting any of that. Worse for me is that with my heart failure and meds, I am on fluid restrictions, so my lunch today was a good third of what I am allowed. therefore no afternoon drink mid afternoon as normal. I can see me having to do second dose of Latzics (fluid tablets) to cope with this. Also limited funds for buying anything extra. Told dsf that this surgeon was off the chirstmas card list. Personally I wish that dsf was still in hospital, at least until he is cleared for solid food.


Just because dsf declares you all join him doesn't mean you have to, Especially given that you have the perfect excuse with a medical issue. To make it easier on him, you can eat at a different time or in a different room.....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks....to you and to all who have commented on our granddaughter's recent arrival!! We're thrilled and can't wait to get up to Wisconsin to meet her.



machriste said:


> Too Rookie Retiree: Baby Isla is beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jheiens said:


> As the wife of a Viet Nam vet who is covered by the VA and the neighbor of another, who still bears the scars of gunshot wounds in his chest from being in the front lines there and is also covered by VA benefits, I must say that the younger men who are coming home from the wars in the East, are often overlooked in their need for professional help many times. BUT the reasons for such things happening are not always the fault of the VA Administration itself.
> 
> Sometimes ''chain of command'' hinders these young men from getting help while they are still in active service--just as they screw up female service women when they present themselves for help after having been raped by other service personnel.
> 
> ...


Australia does not have the numbers that the US has, but due to the Vietnam conflict, we do have the VVCS providing the psych support confidentially for exservice, families of service, and, as I understand it, current service, beyond what our DVA provides. Yes, even here, those suffering mentally can hide it very well from their families, especially those who do not want to admit that there is a problem. I am a child who has been exposed to major ptsd issues my entire life, not simply since dsf came into it. I also have other issues that result from my childhood. Access to VVCS over here helps me handle different situations.

I will give my Military head honchos this, as soon as a situation develops for Aussie troops overseas, such as a massacre like what happened in Rwanda while our boys were providing UN support, psych support was sent over there for them. I know my late BIL did have some sessions compulsory ones, as he was one of the first troops into the site. Another trooper who was photographed retrieving an injured child from that situation has since suicided.

I do know that sometimes it can be hard for serving personel to admit there is a problem or get access to the right support sometimes. That is what our Returned Services League was developed for.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It just amazes me how crazy healthcare is going these days. How can someone go from ICU directly home? I hope you continue to manage OK & there are no complications. Hopefully it will be a complete sucess & the pain will be gone


Oh, don't get me started. There are now two kinds of admissions to hospital which severely affect your future care. I know this because we just went through it with mom... And it is not to the benefit of the patient.... Tom Brocaw did a news report on it... if you are admitted but listed as "under observation" it is like being an outpatient and you do not qualify for skilled nursing and have to pick up your own rehab costs or go into a stricter rehab place for. Three nights and then into skilled nursing..... Mom cold not get out of bed, but she could go to rehab or HOME... Alone at 92.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11:30pm and company just left a bit ago.
> 
> I did get pics of Chloe(our friends daughter) with her Kitty doll and hat. But I did not ask permission to post them. So I will ask them tomorrow and if the ok is given then I will post them.
> 
> ...


So glad no one was in the barn..... The ice is really taking a toll......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm behind but going to go to bed and catch up in the morning, I had to get a market bag finished today to take over to the little co-op as they sold a second one so needed another to put up in it's place, trying to keep 2 on the wall at a time. I'll make a couple more this week and next so I have a little bit of a stash. I also have an order for 2 more sets of fingerless gloves in Yellow and Black. :roll: I'm enjoying the paying gig, but will be quite happy to switch to different colors at some point. lol
> But, what the customer wants, the customer gets, within reason anyway.
> So I'm off to bed, pooped and all I did was knit and run (DH drove) to drop off bag and make a quick run through Wallyworld.
> Have a great night all, hugs and sweet dreams.


You are still recuperating you know...... How nice to get paid for knitting but I hear you on the black and yellow...... The customer is always right, except when they are wrong......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's so sad that she's not feeling any better...at least now the Dr. has had first-hand observation and hopefully will be able to do something for her and the baby (and YOU). Hope you're getting a good night's sleep tonight.


My thoughts exactly. I'm glad she is in hospital so that she is looked after and so that you can actually get a good night's rest.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just because dsf declares you all join him doesn't mean you have to, Especially given that you have the perfect excuse with a medical issue. To make it easier on him, you can eat at a different time or in a different room.....


I definitely agree with this. You certainly can't risk your own health by following someone else's dietary restrictions. It is selfish for anyone to expect it. You could say that everyone has to follow your diet, and that wouldn't suit, would it.?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> I can't remember who had the husband on a liquid diet but go here for twenty smoothie recipes --- sam
> 
> http://spoonful.com/recipes/20-smoothie-recipes?nav=time&cmp=NLC-NL|Spoonful|DailySpoonfulNewsletter|DailySpoonful|General||010914|||famM|


Thanks Sam and everyone. Liquid diet is now replaced with soft diet, but banana smoothies remain, mainly because I love them.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm on 35 and will never catch up at this rate. Cleaning lady is coming tomorrow and want to take her to mom's for a bit? I have. meeting at the nursing home at 1:30 and then would like to get nails do a and do some shopping . Lots to do Thurs. before we go out of town..... And still don't know if we are driving SIL or GD. 

Poor DH left at 4 this morning for Waco. He is home now but sawing logs. We are both very tired this week. I think I will head that way myself... Thinking of you all,me venting if I can't catch up.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I was confused with the 'new' Jinx also until I noticed her location and realized we have two different ones! I realized a while back that there was another 'June' that sometimes posts. That's why I always add the "K" to my name. Makes it a little easier to know who's posting what.
> JuneK


When I first joined KP I chose the name Marikay. My name is actually Marilyn, and have been very surprised to see that there are so many Marilyns on the forum and a few of those post on the KTP. Even though I don't post often, it is better to use Marikay than to add to the confusion!!


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

I have had a few experience like that, especially with my daughter when she was growing up. I had worked as a pediatric nurse before I was married, and even though I moved an hour away I took both my kids back to the very excellent pediatrician that I had worked with at my former hospital. It was a good situation because he knew that when I called and said the kids were sick I knew what I was talking about. Lisa had many allergies and I gave her injections for a time when she was little. She had respiratory allergies, leg and joint pains, and various other problems growing up. I had to change doctors when she was twelve and my son was four due to my pediatrician's retirement. I had made appointments with the new doctor for well checkups for them. However, she got sick (she was having headaches and dizziness) so I had to take her in. The first words out of this doctor's mouth was "Why don't you like school?" I was shocked that he would say that when he didn't even know her. As it was we had to see a specialist and she had vertigo due to an inner problem. When she entered puberty she began to have some strange symptoms. She would break out in hives if it rained or she swam in a pool. Her fingertips were swelling. She would get sudden asthma like breathing attacks. His response was "Bring her in when this is actually happening" and "You do know your insurance plan doesn't cover a psychiatrist" That is when I blew up. I told him "This a normal happy 13 year old girl who Likes School but sometimes wakes up in the morning feeling like she is eighty years old! If you can't find what is wrong with her it's because you haven't tried hard enough!!" That was the first time I ever spoke up to a doctor, and he very quickly suggested some other tests to do to get to the root of the problem. I never tried to pull the "I'm a nurse" bit with doctors, but have learned over the years to speak up for my self when needed. I'm sorry to write such a book, it is on my mind tonight. Lisa continued to have allergy and autoimmune issues into adulthood.She was tested for arthritis and lupus and was diagnosed with fibromyalgia. I believe these problems eventually contributed to her death six years ago. After completing chemo for Hodgekins Lymphoma and was cancer free, she developed lung toxicity from one of her chemo drugs and died after three weeks. Most patients recover from lung toxicity with maybe some shortness of breath. It is usually only fatal in much older people. She was only thirty seven. I didn't intend to write all this when I started, it just came out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marilyn you went through an aweful lot with your daughter at many times ove rher 37 years. Many here understand what you have been through as many have lost a child. Really is scary how doctors can decide what is wrong and refuse to look any further- on the assumption that mothers don't know what they are taking about. After the doctor knows the child so much better-especially when they haven't even met the child yet. 
Mind you when I worked in the ED of the childrens hospital I began to wonder if there were any intelligent parents- but it was biased as other than injuries and serious illness generally it was the less intelligent parents we saw- the others would take their children to their general practitioner rather than an emergency department.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

So far behind that I will never catch up! Just wanted to say hi and make a few comments:

Aran, so sorry you had to put down a beloved pet.

Rookie, how sweet little Isla is. Congrats to the new parents! She is just beautiful.

Melody, love your purple sweater.

Shirley, your photos are gorgeous.

Did we ever reach a consensus on whether to slip the first stitch or not? I have been doing this since reading about it on KP but not sure if I am doing the right thing. As for the squares we are doing for the KAP, I know we are to slip the first stitch but can someone confirm if that should be purlwise or knit? Joy? Gwen? anyone?

Julie, love your beaded bag. Would love to give beading a go but that's a project for when I have more time. In the meantime I am following Purple's workshop which I have bookmarked for when the time is right. Looking forward to seeing everyone's projects - might give me some inspiration.

To Darowil and Sugarsugar and anyone else in our southern states suffering this cruel heatwave, I hope you manage to stay cool and comfortable for the next few days until a cool change finally arrives. Not too bad here but heating up each day till Saturday which looks like being a scorcher. Not looking forward to that!

And before I say goodnight and settle down to watch the evening session of the Australian Open Tennis, I'll post a photo of DH and yours truly celebrating our trip to Hamilton Island with a tropical cocktail.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

darowil said:


> Marilyn you went through an aweful lot with your daughter at many times ove rher 37 years. Many here understand what you have been through as many have lost a child. Really is scary how doctors can decide what is wrong and refuse to look any further- on the assumption that mothers don't know what they are taking about. After the doctor knows the child so much better-especially when they haven't even met the child yet.
> Mind you when I worked in the ED of the childrens hospital I began to wonder if there were any intelligent parents- but it was biased as other than injuries and serious illness generally it was the less intelligent parents we saw- the others would take their children to their general practitioner rather than an emergency department.


Darowil, I worked in a forty bed pediatric unit, and we had all kinds of patients, partly because of the pediatrician I referred to. He was very good and let everyone know it! But I respected him because he took very good care of all his patients, and we never had to bug him about orders or having H&P's on the charts before surgery. We also had a doctor who was very good with burns and plastic surgery. I know what you mean about some of the parents. One instance I remember is a little boy we had seen on a few occasions with various problems, and one day he was admitted from emergency after drinking gasoline. I could not believe when the mother said to me "I just don't know what I'm going to do with him. He just LOVES gasoline!" Thankfully we didn't have a lot of that type. However, I was single then, and found myself to be a more nervous mother at first after having worked in pediatrics.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey, not so cold today. Had a great massage yesterday which made me very sleepy, but I'm fine this morning.
Going to go for a walk into town to get a crochet magazine and then I have a hospital visit this afternoon about my clonking knee. I shall take my knitting with me just in case I needle to stab anybody :roll: 

Hoping everyone is taking care and sending healing vibes and hugs.

Wednesday photo


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> So far behind that I will never catch up! Just wanted to say hi and make a few comments:
> 
> Aran, so sorry you had to put down a beloved pet.
> 
> ...


Lovely photo!
Thanks for the compliments!
I am just so glad not to be experiencing Aussie as it is this summer! Our temperatures so far have been pleasant rather than unbearable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey, not so cold today. Had a great massage yesterday which made me very sleepy, but I'm fine this morning.
> Going to go for a walk into town to get a crochet magazine and then I have a hospital visit this afternoon about my clonking knee. I shall take my knitting with me just in case I needle to stab anybody :roll:
> 
> Hoping everyone is taking care and sending healing vibes and hugs.
> ...


Glad you have got to the hospital visit stage for your knee- hoping it is not at the bone on bone point!
I got up to go online in my endeavour to see your photos on the day you post them! Just this game I play with myself. Result of being ex-patriate for so many decades.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad you have got to the hospital visit stage for your knee- hoping it is not at the bone on bone point!
> I got up to go online in my endeavour to see your photos on the day you post them! Just this game I play with myself. Result of being ex-patriate for so many decades.


I was a bit late up this morning and then this stupid woman rang me to ask if I'd answer a questionaire on sleep, so I told her she had just woken me up. She then asked me if I had any health problems so I told her it was none of her business and to go away. I get so annoyed by these type of callers :evil:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I was a bit late up this morning and then this stupid woman rang me to ask if I'd answer a questionaire on sleep, so I told her she had just woken me up. She then asked me if I had any health problems so I told her it was none of her business and to go away. I get so annoyed by these type of callers :evil:


They inevitably call at the worst times- that and the computerised callers telling you they have an important message, yeah right. The company can't be bothered even to give a real person the job.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They inevitably call at the worst times- that and the computerised callers telling you they have an important message, yeah right. The company can't be bothered even to give a real person the job.


I don't worry about getting the calls myself, but if they ring someone who has mobilty problems and can't easily get to the phone. I just wish there was a way to stop them. OK off for a walk, catch you later and morning/evening hugs ((((((X))))))


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I don't worry about getting the calls myself, but if they ring someone who has mobilty problems and can't easily get to the phone. I just wish there was a way to stop them. OK off for a walk, catch you later and morning/evening hugs ((((((X))))))


 :thumbup: Hugs for you!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> I have had a few experience like that, especially with my daughter when she was growing up. I had worked as a pediatric nurse before I was married, and even though I moved an hour away I took both my kids back to the very excellent pediatrician that I had worked with at my former hospital. It was a good situation because he knew that when I called and said the kids were sick I knew what I was talking about. Lisa had many allergies and I gave her injections for a time when she was little. She had respiratory allergies, leg and joint pains, and various other problems growing up. I had to change doctors when she was twelve and my son was four due to my pediatrician's retirement. I had made appointments with the new doctor for well checkups for them. However, she got sick (she was having headaches and dizziness) so I had to take her in. The first words out of this doctor's mouth was "Why don't you like school?" I was shocked that he would say that when he didn't even know her. As it was we had to see a specialist and she had vertigo due to an inner problem. When she entered puberty she began to have some strange symptoms. She would break out in hives if it rained or she swam in a pool. Her fingertips were swelling. She would get sudden asthma like breathing attacks. His response was "Bring her in when this is actually happening" and "You do know your insurance plan doesn't cover a psychiatrist" That is when I blew up. I told him "This a normal happy 13 year old girl who Likes School but sometimes wakes up in the morning feeling like she is eighty years old! If you can't find what is wrong with her it's because you haven't tried hard enough!!" That was the first time I ever spoke up to a doctor, and he very quickly suggested some other tests to do to get to the root of the problem. I never tried to pull the "I'm a nurse" bit with doctors, but have learned over the years to speak up for my self when needed. I'm sorry to write such a book, it is on my mind tonight. Lisa continued to have allergy and autoimmune issues into adulthood.She was tested for arthritis and lupus and was diagnosed with fibromyalgia. I believe these problems eventually contributed to her death six years ago. After completing chemo for Hodgekins Lymphoma and was cancer free, she developed lung toxicity from one of her chemo drugs and died after three weeks. Most patients recover from lung toxicity with maybe some shortness of breath. It is usually only fatal in much older people. She was only thirty seven. I didn't intend to write all this when I started, it just came out.


So sorry for your loss Marilyn. I can't begin to imagine how hard it must be to lose a child.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I don't worry about getting the calls myself, but if they ring someone who has mobilty problems and can't easily get to the phone. I just wish there was a way to stop them. OK off for a walk, catch you later and morning/evening hugs ((((((X))))))


We've got Caller Display on our phones, so if it comes up as Out of Area, Long Distance or Private Caller we don't answer. I reckon that anyone who's calling legitimately will leave a message on the answer phone service. I have a friend who just puts the phone down (without disconnecting) and leaves them to talk to themselves!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Nico - Great photo!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Need to get myself moving this morning - didn't get up until nearly 10 and have been on here ever since! Meeting a friend for lunch today (we normally meet once a fortnight, but between one thing and another I haven't seen her since the beginning of December, so a lot of catching up to do) so I'd better shift! It's raining here again, but I shouldn't complain after seeing and hearing about the dreadful heat or loads of snow some of you have been getting! DH has gone to the Golf club to pay his annual fees (over £600!) but I get good mileage out of that - every time he complains about me spending money I just mention that I don't play golf! :lol: I don't really mind as he plays a lot, so does get his money's worth. I used to really object to him playing so often when the boys were small, but somehow I'm happy to see him go now....! :roll: :lol: Anyway, must run, be back later, everyone have a good day...that's an order! :lol:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

i am again dropping in, i need your prayers, my oldest niece (one of the two, my parents and i raised from babies) is having serious health issues, (yes, this is my sister jade, who passed this past april. it her daughter) please be in prayer for her. she turns 40 this sunday, and is looking at, unless they can work a miracle (and i do believe in miracles) she may loose her foot. she has blood clots and they can't get them dissolved. so possibly today a decision will be made. i know this group, i have seen it time and time again. prayers going up all around the world, WE make a difference. Her Name is Leslie, i am leaving now with bj as he goes to work to relieve the youngest niece who has been staying the nites with her sister, its funny, they can fight like cats and dogs, and not speak for ages, then something like this goes on, and you couldn't pry them apart. family roots run deep. Love you all, thanks ahead of time, cause i know we will make a difference.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i am again dropping in, i need your prayers, my oldest niece (one of the two, my parents and i raised from babies) is having serious health issues, (yes, this is my sister jade, who passed this past april. it her daughter) please be in prayer for her. she turns 40 this sunday, and is looking at, unless they can work a miracle (and i do believe in miracles) she may loose her foot. she has blood clots and they can't get them dissolved. so possibly today a decision will be made. i know this group, i have seen it time and time again. prayers going up all around the world, WE make a difference. Her Name is Leslie, i am leaving now with bj as he goes to work to relieve the youngest niece who has been staying the nites with her sister, its funny, they can fight like cats and dogs, and not speak for ages, then something like this goes on, and you couldn't pry them apart. family roots run deep. Love you all, thanks ahead of time, cause i know we will make a difference.


Keeping her in my thoughts Donna. I really hope they manage to solve the problem without resorting to amputation.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Aran said:


> Thanks for the sympathy for Pippin. I was so focused on Barack & then this happens to Pippin. I've come to the conclusion that it's time to make all the cats indoor cats, but Barack won't like it all. My Gracie has made the switch, and she's okay with being a mostly indoor cat. I do let her out once in a while so she can get some sun. As for getting another cat, we never have to go find another cat. People dump them (Gracie) or they just show up. Barack does have another cat living in the house, but she's my sister's cat & will probably go back to my sister's house after November. She's a very sweet
> 
> Since we live in the city, our cats have always been indoor cats. But when we lived in the country many years ago, we kept them inside. Don't want to take a chance of them getting in the way of a vehicle or a stray animal that would attack them.
> Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> mounds of healing energy zooming to surround jase in positive healing so that he is soon back in the pink with no after effects.
> 
> sam


Thank you, Sam. She'd had to take him to the ER 3 nights in a row. Finally last night, they kept him overnight. I'm glad so she didn't have to keep dragging him out in the middle of the night. Her husband is a long distance trucker. Since Jase has been so sick, he quit his job but had to return the truck so he's gone until Sat. Since she's in the Air Force, she's all the way across the country from her family. She's really feeling the pressure with having a sick baby and no one around to help.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> June they explained to me that there are 2 types of disability and both are through Social Security. I don't qualify for one of them but did the other....I forget the difference. I think it has to do with how much you make and because I do get teacher retirement I didn't qualify for the one. I may be remembering the difference incorrectly though.


That makes SOME sense but I really know very little about it. I'm just praying it will come through for you and soon!
junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:30ish pm and Gage is in bed sound asleep.
> I finished sewing the little purple sweater together tonight and am posting pics. I also cast on tonight for the bonnet that match and will be making the booties too. I am using up leftover balls of purples that I have used in other projects.
> 
> Then I am going back to catch up.
> ...


That's lovely, Melody...I know the mother is going to appreciate that!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> That brought back some hard memories for me. I was never so scared in my life as when I thought my baby boy might die. He is a fine healthy young man now and I'm proud of him.


I'm really worried about my great-great-nephew. Cannot understand why the dr's kept sending him home since his mother had to take him to the ER 3 nights in a row. Finally last night, they kept him.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I missed this post about jase and came back to see what I could find after Sorlenna's post about her DGD. I hope he is better soon and has no lingering trouble from this June.


Unfortunately, last night the dr finally kept him overnight. His poor mom is at her wit's end.
Thank you for the good wishes!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> When I first joined KP I chose the name Marikay. My name is actually Marilyn, and have been very surprised to see that there are so many Marilyns on the forum and a few of those post on the KTP. Even though I don't post often, it is better to use Marikay than to add to the confusion!!


So glad you came back again! That's why it's nice when we have avatars in case there are multiple people with the same name!
junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

It is usually only fatal in much older people. She was only thirty seven. I didn't intend to write all this when I started, it just came out.[/quote]

Oh,my dear Marilyn...I am so sorry. My heart aches for you! It must be the most difficult thing to bear...the death of a child.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

nicho said:


> So far behind that I will never catch up! Just wanted to say hi and make a few comments:
> 
> Aran, so sorry you had to put down a beloved pet.
> 
> ...


I'm trying so hard not to be envious...the two of you look so delighted to be there and why not? Love to be able to put faces to names.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey, not so cold today. Had a great massage yesterday which made me very sleepy, but I'm fine this morning.
> Going to go for a walk into town to get a crochet magazine and then I have a hospital visit this afternoon about my clonking knee. I shall take my knitting with me just in case I needle to stab anybody :roll:
> 
> Hoping everyone is taking care and sending healing vibes and hugs.
> ...


As I've said before, your garden is lovely in any weather. Hope you get some good news about the clonking knee!! YOu definitely have my sympathy on that!! Hope you can keep your needles for knitting instead of stabbing.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely photo!
> Thanks for the compliments!
> I am just so glad not to be experiencing Aussie as it is this summer! Our temperatures so far have been pleasant rather than unbearable.


I heard even though a couple of tennis players and the ball boy have fainted from the heat, they've decided not to close the roof?? They think it's not a problem because it's not that humid????Where are these people from???Another planet or just escaped from an insane asylum!??
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They inevitably call at the worst times- that and the computerised callers telling you they have an important message, yeah right. The company can't be bothered even to give a real person the job.


Many years ago, someone called my mother at 11:30 at night, woke her up to offer her a gym membership. She informed them she was 80 yrs old, what did they think she wanted with a gym membership. By the time she got through with them, they couldn't apologize enough and promised to take her name off their calling list.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I don't worry about getting the calls myself, but if they ring someone who has mobilty problems and can't easily get to the phone. I just wish there was a way to stop them. OK off for a walk, catch you later and morning/evening hugs ((((((X))))))


We were supposed to have that solved with the 'Do Not Call List". That was a real joke. If you call to complain about getting repeated calls that you don't want, they refer you to your local police and they tell you, you have to talk with the police where the calls originate. So basically it's a no-win situation. The computerized calls are a nuisance and you can't even b***h at the person on the other end!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 9:30ish pm and Gage is in bed sound asleep.
> I finished sewing the little purple sweater together tonight and am posting pics. I also cast on tonight for the bonnet that match and will be making the booties too. I am using up leftover balls of purples that I have used in other projects.
> 
> Then I am going back to catch up.
> ...


Beautiful as always :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Great photo of a good looking couple!! I do believe that's a place I need to visit sometime in my lifetime. To whatever you're toasting --- bottoms up!!



nicho said:


> So far behind that I will never catch up! Just wanted to say hi and make a few comments:
> 
> Aran, so sorry you had to put down a beloved pet.
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> i am again dropping in, i need your prayers, my oldest niece (one of the two, my parents and i raised from babies) is having serious health issues, (yes, this is my sister jade, who passed this past april. it her daughter) please be in prayer for her. she turns 40 this sunday, and is looking at, unless they can work a miracle (and i do believe in miracles) she may loose her foot. she has blood clots and they can't get them dissolved. so possibly today a decision will be made. i know this group, i have seen it time and time again. prayers going up all around the world, WE make a difference. Her Name is Leslie, i am leaving now with bj as he goes to work to relieve the youngest niece who has been staying the nites with her sister, its funny, they can fight like cats and dogs, and not speak for ages, then something like this goes on, and you couldn't pry them apart. family roots run deep. Love you all, thanks ahead of time, cause i know we will make a difference.


I'm so sorry. I'll keep Leslie in my prayers. It will be hard for her to lose a foot but better than losing her life.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Melody, your sweater is just adorable. You did such a good job!
> Aron, my condolences. It is never easy losing our furbabies.
> Went to see Dr today. The allergist my GP sent me to. They did all the sticks on my back and PTL, I do not have allergies. Dr Dan was concerned about all the sinus infections. This Dr says he thinks wee can get the chronic rhinitis under control by adjusting my medications. I'm gonna open my own pharmacy soon!
> In the coarse of the exam, the nurse found an ugly looking mole and brought it to the Drs attention. Now I have to see yet another Dr!
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks angora - he will be taking humira which is the same type of injection. And the insurance does pay part of it.... But it is still going to be similar in price to the remicade. I slept for a while before dinner and feel better now than I have in a while.... On to health!


Another answered prayer. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I can see some of the sogginess, but it's so green!!! We just have mud and gray skies.

I'm hoping to get out today to do some errands and to meet up with some knitters at a local mall food court. I think I'll plan to eat my lunch there too.

I talked to our DS yesterday afternoon and they had been up all night before the baby came at 11:00 a.m. so she had about 11 hours of labor---not hard labor until the last 7 hours. They had several names picked out but weren't totally sure until one day they were at an outing from work and met so people whose daughter's name was Isla---they loved it on first hearing and so we now have our own little Isla. They'll come home from the hospital tomorrow and we'll take turns meeting her this weekend. Then, once her parents head home, I'll go on up and do whatever I can to help out.

I found some back issues of Knit Today on eBay--Each of them has a little project to complete so I'll take those up with me to DS's along with the socks that I have on the needles. In the meantime, I'm about 2/3 done with the Christening blanket and have the minion hat done...I'm waiting on some elastic thread to add to the mitten cuffs and then I'll start them...they should take very long.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey, not so cold today. Had a great massage yesterday which made me very sleepy, but I'm fine this morning.
> Going to go for a walk into town to get a crochet magazine and then I have a hospital visit this afternoon about my clonking knee. I shall take my knitting with me just in case I needle to stab anybody :roll:
> 
> Hoping everyone is taking care and sending healing vibes and hugs.
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

So glad to know that these services are available to our Aussie compatriots. Some agencies can see ahead to provide services before the numbers who need them are overwhelming.

Thanks for letting us know. Perhaps it will encourage other agencies to get in on meeting the need and others who need the services to know that so many have already sought help and that there is no shame in seeking help.

Ohio Joy




busyworkerbee said:


> Australia does not have the numbers that the US has, but due to the Vietnam conflict, we do have the VVCS providing the psych support confidentially for exservice, families of service, and, as I understand it, current service, beyond what our DVA provides. Yes, even here, those suffering mentally can hide it very well from their families, especially those who do not want to admit that there is a problem. I am a child who has been exposed to major ptsd issues my entire life, not simply since dsf came into it. I also have other issues that result from my childhood. Access to VVCS over here helps me handle different situations.
> 
> I will give my Military head honchos this, as soon as a situation develops for Aussie troops overseas, such as a massacre like what happened in Rwanda while our boys were providing UN support, psych support was sent over there for them. I know my late BIL did have some sessions compulsory ones, as he was one of the first troops into the site. Another trooper who was photographed retrieving an injured child from that situation has since suicided.
> 
> I do know that sometimes it can be hard for serving personel to admit there is a problem or get access to the right support sometimes. That is what our Returned Services League was developed for.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Marilyn, my heart goes out to you. My sister lost her son at nineteen. I, personally, cannot imagine the loss of any of my babies. As someone has said, there are many on here who share your pain and you all are on a perpetual prayer list.

Donna, prayers going up now for your niece. I am sure her mother is overseeing the situation from Heaven. Prayer warriors are already at work.

Denise, you are lovely. I love putting a face to a name. Sure would love to be where you and DH are.

June, praying little Jase is improving. Know his Moma is exhausted. You let her know he is being wrapped in the wings of Angels and intercessory prayer is going up for him. 

Purple, you have the most beautiful house and lawn. How very blessed you are.

Kate, I wish my husband still played golf. Then he could better understand the costs of hobby supplies.

I just realized yesterday that all of our posts are kept under my posts. I have 222. How do we delete them?

Purple, my daughter has had a knee replacement and now my Jim is facing one. He has bone rubbing against bone.

Wishing you all a wonderful day....Betty


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Marikay--

I suspect that there are times when we feel the need to write a book of our thoughts in our posts here for a reason. And the reasons are usually not known to us who do the writing. Somewhere out here, quiet readers striving to get answers to situations we, the poster, know nothing about, are seeking the answers book-writers are sharing.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:20am and I am finished breakfast, Gage is gone to school and it is a really windy dull day out.

Going back to catch up.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Doesn't seem as hot today- it hadn't reached 100 at 11am.
> I went to sleep as I hoped- only to have Maryanne ring me after 15 minutes!


Oh my I don't think I could ever adjust to temperatures that warm. 
My bunch seem to know when I am resting at least one of them will call to see what I'm up too.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Nicho--

I don't have a preference regarding the slipped stitch edging for the KAP squares--but then I hadn't thought much about it!!

It is my understanding from experienced knitters that the slipped stitch was always done purl-wise unless indicated other-wise.

Since I've received only one square so far (from gottasttch), I'll worry about whether the edges are slipped knit- or purlwise when I have enough to work with later. Will figure that one out if it shows up. It may be a big hassle then, but then I've 4 months to work it out. So, ''Don't Sweat The Small Stuff'' is my motto, so far anyway.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

nicho said:


> So far behind that I will never catch up! Just wanted to say hi and make a few comments:
> 
> Aran, so sorry you had to put down a beloved pet.
> 
> ...


Lovely couple, you to make. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey, not so cold today. Had a great massage yesterday which made me very sleepy, but I'm fine this morning.
> Going to go for a walk into town to get a crochet magazine and then I have a hospital visit this afternoon about my clonking knee. I shall take my knitting with me just in case I needle to stab anybody :roll:
> 
> Hoping everyone is taking care and sending healing vibes and hugs.
> ...


Awesome, so relaxing,


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Caught up and going to look through rest of kp.

Thanks Shirley for the idea about Canadian pickers.

Also thank you to everyone for their compliments on the sweater. :-D :-D :-D :-D

Southern Gal- Canadian prayer warrior at your service ((hugs))

Going now to get ready for work, see you all later on.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Southern Gal said:


> i am again dropping in, i need your prayers, my oldest niece (one of the two, my parents and i raised from babies) is having serious health issues, (yes, this is my sister jade, who passed this past april. it her daughter) please be in prayer for her. she turns 40 this sunday, and is looking at, unless they can work a miracle (and i do believe in miracles) she may loose her foot. she has blood clots and they can't get them dissolved. so possibly today a decision will be made. i know this group, i have seen it time and time again. prayers going up all around the world, WE make a difference. Her Name is Leslie, i am leaving now with bj as he goes to work to relieve the youngest niece who has been staying the nites with her sister, its funny, they can fight like cats and dogs, and not speak for ages, then something like this goes on, and you couldn't pry them apart. family roots run deep. Love you all, thanks ahead of time, cause i know we will make a difference.


Prayers going up now.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a snowy Great Bend. It is -1C/ 30F at 08:27 and snowing nicely. The snow is starting to accumulate, the trees are looking splendid with a light dusting. 

I slept in am just getting moving for the day. Not much planned except knitting. 

Today's coffee/tea enjoy. 

Healing energy and hugs to all.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a snowy Great Bend. It is -1C/ 30F at 08:27 and snowing nicely. The snow is starting to accumulate, the trees are looking splendid with a light dusting.
> 
> I slept in am just getting moving for the day. Not much planned except knitting.
> 
> ...


Yummy, coffee looks good and cute, lovely photos.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, I thought I was the only one that liked it with tuna!! My Mom didn't have a blender or food processor and we would use the meat grinder to run the horseradish through it....we'd take turns turning the crank (luckily, there were a lot of us!) and we'd generally tie wet tea towels around our noses and mouths. We all loved it once it was set up with either vinegar or with sour cream or whipped cream; but it was sure strong!! I like it on bologna sandwiches and on eggs too.


My mom used to make a relish by mixing it with beets, I never liked it but they used to eat lots of it with roast beef.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Yummy, coffee looks good and cute, lovely photos.


Thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I was a bit late up this morning and then this stupid woman rang me to ask if I'd answer a questionaire on sleep, so I told her she had just woken me up. She then asked me if I had any health problems so I told her it was none of her business and to go away. I get so annoyed by these type of callers :evil:


We have something called the " National do not call list" & if you register for it you are not supposed to get these calls. I have registered but we still get some, usually right in the middle of supper.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Southern Gal, so sorry to hear about your niece and praying for a miracle for Leslie.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have something called the " National do not call list" & if you register for it you are not supposed to get these calls. I have registered but we still get some, usually right in the middle of supper.


Ditto


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog....Hope you can get your health problems sorted and eventually get off meds for the sinus, but it will be wonderful to get it cleared up. Mine was chronically infected but it was a tooth infecting it. I thought it was the tooth originally but they said no, so every time I hurt I knew it was the sinus. LOL Other way around. At least now I can get mine cleared up and I wish the same for you.

What an astute nurse. It was a nurse that saved my aunt's life. Not the 95 yr. old one. Thank goodness for these nurses and doctors who pay attention. Often it is just something that needs to be removed before it gets even nastier. Now for you to get feeling better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Keeping her in my thoughts Donna. I really hope they manage to solve the problem without resorting to amputation.


Me too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good going Caren. Stick to your guns for sure. Glad insurance is covering it too!


I was definitely sticking to it this time. I have let it slide in the past and ended up stranded along the roadside with little ones in the car. Other than the rim the truck is as good as new. I am glad insurance is covering it too, I know how much rims and tires cost.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Southern Gal,
I hope they get things sorted out with your niece & don't have tp amputate.
Nicho, lovely photo of you & husband. Looks like you enjoyed your vacation.
Dreamweaver, we aso have " observation" admissions to hospital here. If your doctor thinks you will only need to be in for ess than 48 hrs you are called obs. Here they use this to make the admission numbers go down " on paper". This has been then used to close hospitals because they can then say you only had this many admissions so therefre don't need a hospital. This is hw they cooked the numbers & clsed many hospitals in our province. I know we had too many. But now we have a small hospital 27 miles from us & the next 3 are 60 miles in different directions in small cities. The rural people feel the governement are hoping to close more but we will definitely fight to keep our hospital as an hour is just too far for safety, especially when it can take considerable time to get a ambulance out & in winter it can take a couple of hours if the roads are bad. Time for me to get off the soap box.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Nicho--
> 
> I don't have a preference regarding the slipped stitch edging for the KAP squares--but then I hadn't thought much about it!!
> 
> ...


I am working on my third square, Joy- two more to go- I think I am right in remembering there is a limit of 5!? Need to be ahead because of the inevitable time they will take in the mail system.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We are getting the stangest weather this morning. It is+6C, unheard of for this time of year, the winds are over 100km/hr(65 miles/hr) & in places nearby it is pouring rain. I have been awake since 530 as the whole house is rattling from the wind. My husband went across the road to his shop & said there were 3 trees down in the driveway. It is still very dark at 855 so I cannot see the damage yet but I am sure there will be branches all over the yard. The power has blinked about 6 times, I keep expecting it to go off, I hope it doesn't.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Nicho--
> 
> I don't have a preference regarding the slipped stitch edging for the KAP squares--but then I hadn't thought much about it!!
> 
> ...


Thanks OH Joy. Looks like we are slipping, LOL hopefully just with our knitting. I did seem to remember that. I will purl the slipped stitch.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I will did not hear from them today so I will call them tomorrow. It means most likely I need to pay on what I owe more before they will schedule it. And, unfortunately if I get the disability I still will be paying for it...mostly my insurance will cover 85% of it but I WILL be able to pay off in full what I currently owe them and can move ahead on my DH's shoulder surgery. Just slowly moving forward, grinning and bearing it.
> 
> :-D :-D :XD:


I hope you hear good news and things get done quickly, being in pain is so tiring.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just opened the Parade of Tamara's capelets.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-230358-1.html#4642522

Angora's work is going in as we speak. I hope you will watch both Parades as some nice work is shown there. Julie - your little bag was beautifully knitted and I know your gd will love it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Purple, my daughter has had a knee replacement and now my Jim is facing one. He has bone rubbing against bone.

Wishing you all a wonderful day....Betty[/quote]

Thank you, Betty. You never forget anyone. I'll pass on to my niece that our 'prayer warriors' have Jase and her on our lists!! I've had a full knee replacement and a partial one. They're wonderful....it alleviates all that pain.
Hope Jim and PurpleFi can get one if needed, as soon as possible.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Marikay--
> 
> I suspect that there are times when we feel the need to write a book of our thoughts in our posts here for a reason. And the reasons are usually not known to us who do the writing. Somewhere out here, quiet readers striving to get answers to situations we, the poster, know nothing about, are seeking the answers book-writers are sharing.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I never mind reading 'books' because if someone has a lot of stress or need prayers, it's always easier to bear if we share it. Some of us have been where the sufferer is and some of us haven't but I feel that we are all so compassionate that our sympathy and prayers are with those that need them.
juneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a snowy Great Bend. It is -1C/ 30F at 08:27 and snowing nicely. The snow is starting to accumulate, the trees are looking splendid with a light dusting.
> 
> I slept in am just getting moving for the day. Not much planned except knitting.
> 
> ...


Hope you're feeling better today. I'm beginning to think we won't get any snow at all this winter. Our temps are in the mid 50'sF today. I'm so glad you love the snow since you're getting so much. Love each picture...they're so completely different.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have something called the " National do not call list" & if you register for it you are not supposed to get these calls. I have registered but we still get some, usually right in the middle of supper.


Yes, I registered my phones over 5 yrs ago and still get the annoying calls...the 'do not call list' is a joke.
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a snowy Great Bend. It is -1C/ 30F at 08:27 and snowing nicely. The snow is starting to accumulate, the trees are looking splendid with a light dusting.
> 
> I slept in am just getting moving for the day. Not much planned except knitting.
> 
> ...


Love those owls - took me a moment to work out what they were made from! 
:roll:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have something called the " National do not call list" & if you register for it you are not supposed to get these calls. I have registered but we still get some, usually right in the middle of supper.


We have the Telephone Preference List or some name like that, but we're allegedly on it and we still get calls!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My GD may have it--I haven't heard about the test results yet. She was better after a breathing treatment at the doc yesterday.
> 
> EDIT: Just heard it's NOT the awful virus. Thank goodness! She does have an upper respiratory infection and is on breathing treatments but whew.


What a relief to know your grand daughter doesn't have it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hope your little sweetie pie will soon be feeling better and so glad to hear it isn't that virus. Let us know how she is doing.
> 
> I actually left the Knitting Guild meeting as so many weren't feeling well and two came at the beginning and had to leave. Figured I was best out of there with the flu making its rounds.


It was likely a good idea to have left. The flu is still making it's rounds in my area, not fun at all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got this from Marianne and must share it. Hilarious!
http://www.newsday.com/polopoly_fs/1.235372.1243574086%21menu/standard/file/ny-walt-baby-boomers.swf


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-238456-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

